# Team "Pregnant until proven otherwise", come join the fun ladies!



## Glitter_Berrie

Hop on board and join the fun! [Eases the stress of your WTT/NTNP/TTC/Ect journeys until you reach your final destination] Your never out until AF shows & each month is a month closer to that special moment, until then, PUPO, If your curious about how we got this team name, keep reading this thread & welcome aboard! :flower:


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I am 2dpo and would LOVE to have some buddies to go through this with!! :hugs: :friends: I am praying that we get our BFP!!!


----------



## picklepot

Awww :( I'm 4dpo today so I guess I just miss out :(
Baby Dust to you all though xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

oh its okay picklepot, stick with us, hope we get our BFP's soon! Ive had no symptoms its early, but you never know :flower:


----------



## picklepot

YAYYYYY :) thank you hunni xxx

Well, at 4dpo, this is the first cycle that I've used a cbfm so I am PRAYING that this time I will have some happy news and really hope that you ladies get your :BFP: tooooo xxxx


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I also have no symptoms but in my head I do :rofl: I am a little crampy today and that is out of the norm for me but I know it's not because of pg, I think I'm just paying way too much attention to the uterus.


----------



## fumbles

Hello! 

I think I'm 2-3dpo, my first cycle. Very excited, but I don't think I'm going to be that lucky :nope:

Can I join too?


----------



## picklepot

I too have mild cramps Wantingbbb but I have learned after 2 & 1/2 years (or more) not to get too excited.
That being said I am keeping my fingers crossed for us all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kerjack

I'm 2 DPO as well and would love some buddies!
I'm excited but it's my first cycle so I'm getting too worked up haha. 

I have some cramps, but I've had them since last af so probably not a symptom. Oh well lol


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

welcome aboard guys, and remember, theres ladies that didnt have any symptoms until way too many days past the big o day and some never had symptoms till weeks later, your not out until she visits, until then, hope we caught that eggy :happydance:


----------



## picklepot

Trying4ababyy said:


> welcome aboard guys, and remember, theres ladies that didnt have any symptoms until way too many days past the big o day and some never had symptoms till weeks later, your not out until she visits, until then, hope we caught that eggy :happydance:

Love this :) at which point I want to see allllllll of us do the xxx:wohoo:

Victory dance :) xxxx


----------



## Maple

I am also 2 days dpo. Can I come along for the ride? Like Wantingbbbump I am feeling a little crampy but likely all in my head b/c I'm actually paying attention to how I feel more so than usual! Fingers crossed for all of us!!


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

of course you can join, anyone can =) this is gonna be the first month of symptom spotting for me, i never did it before, i usually just dtd and wait for AF or a pretty bfp :flower:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

just woke up with a fever and terrible body aches......and its 100 degrees F outside and im in a cool air conditioned home, im 3 dpo, im very curious whats going on!?!?!?!?!? :wacko:


----------



## Miss Broody

Hiya!! Can I join too? I think I was 4dpo yesterday but could be less as confused!!

Last month I had EVERY symptom and me and oh were convinced I was, it was so hard when AF came! So this month I am not going to assume anything. 

The only wierd thing I have noticed (not as a symptom
of +ve) is that last night we BD we really struggled with the angle and it just didn't feel right. Is this because I've ovulated? It was very odd! 

Lots of baby dust to you all! X


----------



## fumbles

So excited to be a part of this thread!!! :happydance: is that a symptom? :haha:

Miss broody I wish I could be as sensible as you, but unfortunately I've got a severe case of the crazies! 

dpo3 today I think, I've got some mild cramps too, but think it's just my tummy being funny! 

How is everyone?


----------



## Leanne Louise

Hi all I'm jumping on the bandwagon! Im also 3dpo and hoping for a bfp!! I feel like there is pressure in my uterus and its weird coz I'm getting water like cm!! I know its way too early for any symptoms but wishful thinking! X


----------



## fumbles

Hi Leanne! 

My cm has pretty much gone away, but that's the norm for me post o.

Wouldn't it be good if we just turned green or something as soon as sperm and egg meet! :rofl:

Keep us posted with your symptoms!


----------



## Leanne Louise

Hahaha I know!!!! It's not fair having to wait two weeks....it seems forever! Fingers crossed for all of us x


----------



## picklepot

I love this thread Xxxx
Come on girls, we've GOT to do it this month, right!!? XXx


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

lol I love this thread too, lol you guys are making me laugh, im 3dpo and still having a fever with body aches and its scorching hot outside, very strange, and cm disappeared too and thats a norm for me as well, how are you guys feeling? I stopped taking fertilaid this cycle maybe that will get us a bfp :haha:


----------



## fumbles

Yeah picklepot and trying4ababyy that's the spirit! Go team go! Can't believe I'm only 3dpo! I'm so hyper I'm ready to poas right now! in fact I'll just pee on everything and look for lines :wacko:

I'm not taking any vits yet, so going to pop to the shops and get some to play it safe.

And I don't care how early it is, I'm def cramping!!! Not much else though


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

fumbles said:


> Yeah picklepot and trying4ababyy that's the spirit! Go team go! Can't believe I'm only 3dpo! I'm so hyper I'm ready to poas right now! in fact I'll just pee on everything and look for lines :wacko:
> 
> I'm not taking any vits yet, so going to pop to the shops and get some to play it safe.
> 
> And I don't care how early it is, I'm def cramping!!! Not much else though

Pee on everything and look for lines? omg thats hilarious, yes! i cant wait to test! Im going to test @ 9DPO, I dont care, how about you guys? :thumbup:


----------



## Leanne Louise

Will it show up 9dpo?? If so, I'm doing the same!


----------



## MommaCC

I'm 1dpo today can I join you just started a thread as I didnt spot this one oops! 
I'll be testing from about 9dpo because that's when I got my bfp with my son!
Good luck everyone here's to :bfp:s xxx


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Does anyone else have to pee a ton? It seems like I live in the bathroom now.. My gosh I am going to drive myself crazy! I still am having some cramps/twinges on the right side and then I also have tingling in my bbs..what is my mind/body doing to me? I am going to be totally nuts at the end...unless I get my bfp..

fumbles- I am right there with you, if it's holding still I just might pee on it to see if I get double lines :happydance: I would rock turning green if it meant I was having a baby:haha:

Trying4ababyy- I'm sorry your not feeling well, maybe it's a symptom:flower:
you can get a line @9dpo ooh I like that thought I'll be poas with you :happydance:

MommaCC- Welcome!! I hope that you get your bfp right along with us :hugs:

Leanne Louise- No water cm here but I don't have a ton unless I check my cp but I told myself that I would keep out of there, I don't want to knock the baby out:rofl:

picklepot- we are all going to get our BFP'S this month and then we can all be due date buddies!!

If I missed anyone then I'm sorry!! Lets enjoy being PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise) Sticky Vibes and baby dust to my girls in the 2WW!!!


----------



## Leanne Louise

Yes me!! All iv seemed to do today is go toilet! Still have a weird pressure like,twingy feeling in my stomach...it's mad what this 2ww does to us!!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Leanne Louise said:


> Yes me!! All iv seemed to do today is go toilet! Still have a weird pressure like,twingy feeling in my stomach...it's mad what this 2ww does to us!!

I know right :dohh: I wonder how we all will be as we get farther into thr 2ww. We are all going to go crazy with our every 30 pee'ing, twinging, tingling bbs..give us a few days and the morning sickness should kick in :rofl:


----------



## prettynpink29

Hello Ladies!! 
I was wondering if I could join in?? 
I am 1dpo today and am very excited!! This was my first month on clomid 
cd 3-7 100mg. I had an ultrasound on cd14 (wed) which showed 2 mature follicles on my right side and I got my positive smiley face that night:) I also will attach my ovulation chart at the bottom! I didn't start temping till cd12, but you can clearly see my dip yesterday and temp rise today:) 

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Wantingbbbump

prettynpink29 said:


> Hello Ladies!!
> I was wondering if I could join in??
> I am 1dpo today and am very excited!! This was my first month on clomid
> cd 3-7 100mg. I had an ultrasound on cd14 (wed) which showed 2 mature follicles on my right side and I got my positive smiley face that night:) I also will attach my ovulation chart at the bottom! I didn't start temping till cd12, but you can clearly see my dip yesterday and temp rise today:)
> 
> My Ovulation Chart

Welcome!!! Also welcome to the 2WW!!


----------



## picklepot

I'm feeling positive for you all Xxxx Baby dust all round xxx we all deserve this XXx


----------



## picklepot

fumbles said:


> Yeah picklepot and trying4ababyy that's the spirit! Go team go! Can't believe I'm only 3dpo! I'm so hyper I'm ready to poas right now! in fact I'll just pee on everything and look for lines :wacko:
> 
> I'm not taking any vits yet, so going to pop to the shops and get some to play it safe.
> 
> And I don't care how early it is, I'm def cramping!!! Not much else though

This made me giggle :) xx lol - Pee on everything and look dpe lines, what are you like lol xxx


----------



## sarbear4266

I would love to join! I am 3 dpo today and I have also been needing to go to the bathroom alot! Feeling extremely tired also. We used pre seed this cycle so maybe that will help :) We definitely didn't lack in the :sex: department during this ovulation! Hoping it is our month! Everybody's month!

I have had 2 ectopics and a mc in the past 3 years. 2nd ectopic in February. DH's bday is on the 31st so I am hoping to give him some great news!

Fingers crossed for everyone!


:angel: baby-2008
:angel: baby-2009
:angel: baby-2010

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1309323600z6z28z14.png

https://davf.daisypath.com/bjyum4.png


----------



## MommaCC

Morning everyone, 
Could someone have a look at my chart and tell me what you think
I'm a newbie to it and Im thinking it looks wired?!? 

Sarbear I hope you get your :bfp: for your hubbys bday that would be an awesome pressie!! 

Don't think we bd enough this cycle we did it 2 days before ov and the day of ov I'm just hoping that's enough  

No symptoms yet it's to early for me I'm waitingvfor my (.)(.)s to start tingling then I will know if I'm in with a chance!! XxxxxX


----------



## BellaSyd79

On The 12th July, I got my pos OPKs at 1145am, that night about 7pm, I had a massive sharp pain on my right side, above my hip and it lasted for about 3-5 minutes, I then had a shower and found EWCM, it was grose LOL, so I BD'd that night and wednesday, As of WED night OPKS was fading, thursday normal.

SO IM hoping I ovulated, pretty sure I did! IM excited & hoping I get my BFP this month. IM about 4 DPO (assuming it was wednesday, but i think tue night when I felt the popping feeling)

Cramping was intense at 2DPO, it comes and goes now. Like twinges. I have had a headache for 2 days now :wacko: Im actually pretty tired.

Nice to meet you all xo


----------



## fumbles

Welcome all newbies to team PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise....nice one picklepot :winkwink:)

Mommacc I'm sorry I don't know much about bbt charting, I think the temps can vary so much if you've even just had a bad nights sleep so not sure I could make sense of it!

It's great to hear a lot of us are experiencing cramps! That makes me feel a lot less crazy! Although I'm not peeing a lot, Maybe I should drink lots of water so I can add that to my symptom list..still counts right!? My cramps have gone today, just a mild headache and that's it! 

I AM DPO4 TODAY! Does anyone have the remote? I need to hit the 'fast forward to next week' button!!!

I will be testing DPO9 too! Only coz you guys is doin it...bad influence :haha:

When is DPO9 you guys? We could do a mass test-a-thon together? For me it will be this Friday (22nd)

:headspin:


----------



## Leanne Louise

I'm really guna try and hold out till 26th when af is due!! Doubt il make it that long tho,I'm too impatient!!


----------



## fumbles

Oh sorry it was wantingbbbump that mentioned PUPO!

Leanne.....you are nominated group leader and chief of pee sticks, due to your overwhelmingly sensible attitude


----------



## Leanne Louise

HAha!! I'm saying this but I know il prob cave in, guna try really hard though!


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

fumbles said:


> Welcome all newbies to team PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise....nice one picklepot :winkwink:)
> 
> Mommacc I'm sorry I don't know much about bbt charting, I think the temps can vary so much if you've even just had a bad nights sleep so not sure I could make sense of it!
> 
> It's great to hear a lot of us are experiencing cramps! That makes me feel a lot less crazy! Although I'm not peeing a lot, Maybe I should drink lots of water so I can add that to my symptom list..still counts right!? My cramps have gone today, just a mild headache and that's it!
> 
> I AM DPO4 TODAY! Does anyone have the remote? I need to hit the 'fast forward to next week' button!!!
> 
> I will be testing DPO9 too! Only coz you guys is doin it...bad influence :haha:
> 
> When is DPO9 you guys? We could do a mass test-a-thon together? For me it will be this Friday (22nd)
> 
> :headspin:

ohhh i really like that team name: pregnant until proven otherwise :thumbup: awesome!


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Just pee away by all means, i only have two cheapEE sticks so im gonna test @ 9do, how about you gals?:haha:


----------



## Kerjack

Hey girls!

How is everyone? The only symptom I've have is dull cramping, and off and on sensitive boobs. I do get some twinging in my lower stomach region but I'm assuming thats just gas haha.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

fumbles- I love the name Team PUPO!!! Yes I am the one that said pupo. I think it sounds better than 2ww. Plus with all the symptoms we have during the 2ww you'd think that we were all pg...and we so are all pregnant. This is going to be a lucky thread!!

sarbear4266- Welcome!! I really hope that this is your cycle and you get your BFP!!!

MommaCC- You are so lucky that your body is being nice to you..lol I hope you get the sign of sore :holly: :rofl::haha:

Trying4ababyy- I don't have any cheap teats..well I think I might have a $ tree test. I so dont trust them though. I tested my 12yo because I kept getting a faint line a few months back (before we knew about his 0 count) and her line was darker then mine:haha: um there is no way that she could be having a :baby:! I do have some FRER so bring on day 9!!

The good thing is I got soo much sleep. I fell asleep last night at about 4:30pm and didn't wake until 10pm and then was out at about midnight up at 2am asleep at by 2:30 and didn't wake until 7:00am. Now I'm just :coffee:. As far as my symptoms for as of yet today...I still have some twinges on the right side but not as much as yesterday and my cm has changes to white and slick. At first I thought it was a good sign to being on my way to a bfp but then I found others that have this and they were all bfn. Oh the wait. No sore :holly::rofl:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Heya ladies, I changed the headline of our thread, :haha: Its hilarious, good idea :thumbup:, and you guys are hilarious, i love the humor, welcome new ladies, how are you guys feeling? :happydance:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Kerjack said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> How is everyone? The only symptom I've have is dull cramping, and off and on sensitive boobs. I do get some twinging in my lower stomach region but I'm assuming thats just gas haha.

hi kerjack, gas is a symptom :thumbup: along with the cramping too, i wish i could put baby dust in my shower head so each time i shower im all dressed in pixie dust :haha:


----------



## wavescrash

Well I'm 3dpo today so I'm going to join in here. Didn't see it when I made my post last night.

Right now I don't have a whole lot going on so it's a bit disheartening reading about all your guys' symptoms this early on. I know it doesn't mean anything but still... I'm sure you've been there before.

What I do have right now is slightly sore bbs to the touch. Started just after midnight last night. Last night I tossed and turned much more than normal and feel like I could go for a nap now. Last night at work, I started to get a dull headache but managed to keep it at bay. Last night we BD and for some reason it hurt a little. It never does but last night it felt like he was actually hitting my cervix. I know nothing about cervix positioning during the 2ww so does that mean anything? I also have been feeling like, after I eat, I haven't eating anything in days. My stomach feels so grumbly/empty. Could that be related?

This is my first time TTC (my first daughter wasn't planned) so I know very little about what to expect in the 2ww.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Trying4ababyy said:


> Kerjack said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls!
> 
> How is everyone? The only symptom I've have is dull cramping, and off and on sensitive boobs. I do get some twinging in my lower stomach region but I'm assuming thats just gas haha.
> 
> hi kerjack, gas is a symptom :thumbup: along with the cramping too, i wish i could put baby dust in my shower head so each time i shower im all dressed in pixie dust :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: I would so shower in baby dust, ya know if we could we would never leave the shower:haha: I love the new thread name!!! That's right we are all PUPO!!! Bring on the BFP'S


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

wavescrashove said:


> Well I'm 3dpo today so I'm going to join in here. Didn't see it when I made my post last night.
> 
> Right now I don't have a whole lot going on so it's a bit disheartening reading about all your guys' symptoms this early on. I know it doesn't mean anything but still... I'm sure you've been there before.
> 
> What I do have right now is slightly sore bbs to the touch. Started just after midnight last night. Last night I tossed and turned much more than normal and feel like I could go for a nap now. Last night at work, I started to get a dull headache but managed to keep it at bay. Last night we BD and for some reason it hurt a little. It never does but last night it felt like he was actually hitting my cervix. I know nothing about cervix positioning during the 2ww so does that mean anything? I also have been feeling like, after I eat, I haven't eating anything in days. My stomach feels so grumbly/empty. Could that be related?
> 
> This is my first time TTC (my first daughter wasn't planned) so I know very little about what to expect in the 2ww.

Heya, welcome aboard, remember .....some ladies have early symptoms, some have little, some alot, some have them way too many days past the big O day, some dont feel a thing till many weeks later into pregnancy, your never out until AF shows :thumbup:


----------



## picklepot

Arrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh girls I LOVE the new title of this thread :) I feel like I'm part of a Gang!! :)

Sooooooo, not sure whether this is all just 'in my head', 'coincidence' or the beginning of the symptoms but at about 4dpo or 5dpo I started getting thrush like symptoms.........I NEVER EVER EVER have thrush!! In fact I don't even know when I last did......?

Then............today........6dpo, (apologies for TMI in advance.....) I went to the loo and there was some brownish / pinkish spotting on my underwear.......NEVER get this either!! I was like....wtf....(apologies for the bad words lol.....but i really was thinking that!!)?????

Then I thought - well, I'm only 6dpo and every where I have read says you can't get implantation bleeding until AT LEAST 7dpo.....so now I'm wondering what the heck is going on..... am i going mad? After 2 & 1/2 years or more.... thats 30 months of getting a BFP or the EVIL witch, I don't EVER expect it could happen for us so don't want to get my hopes up.....but I wanted to ask the girlies I knew would be able to bring me back down to earth in a nicde way :)

I have had very mild cramping but nothing to write home about and this was like 3dpo... pretty much stopped now....

Maybe it's all just coincidence huh :p xxxxx


----------



## picklepot

picklepot said:


> Arrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh girls I LOVE the new title of this thread :) I feel like I'm part of a Gang!! :)
> 
> Sooooooo, not sure whether this is all just 'in my head', 'coincidence' or the beginning of the symptoms but at about 4dpo or 5dpo I started getting thrush like symptoms.........I NEVER EVER EVER have thrush!! In fact I don't even know when I last did......?
> 
> Then............today........6dpo, (apologies for TMI in advance.....) I went to the loo and there was some brownish / pinkish spotting on my underwear.......NEVER get this either!! I was like....wtf....(apologies for the bad words lol.....but i really was thinking that!!)?????
> 
> Then I thought - well, I'm only 6dpo and every where I have read says you can't get implantation bleeding until AT LEAST 7dpo.....so now I'm wondering what the heck is going on..... am i going mad? After 2 & 1/2 years or more.... thats 30 months of getting a BFP or the EVIL witch, I don't EVER expect it could happen for us so don't want to get my hopes up.....but I wanted to ask the girlies I knew would be able to bring me back down to earth in a nicde way :)
> 
> I have had very mild cramping but nothing to write home about and this was like 3dpo... pretty much stopped now....
> 
> Maybe it's all just coincidence huh :p xxxxx


** 30 months of NOT getting BFP...my bad!! x


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

picklepot said:


> picklepot said:
> 
> 
> Arrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh girls I LOVE the new title of this thread :) I feel like I'm part of a Gang!! :)
> 
> Sooooooo, not sure whether this is all just 'in my head', 'coincidence' or the beginning of the symptoms but at about 4dpo or 5dpo I started getting thrush like symptoms.........I NEVER EVER EVER have thrush!! In fact I don't even know when I last did......?
> 
> Then............today........6dpo, (apologies for TMI in advance.....) I went to the loo and there was some brownish / pinkish spotting on my underwear.......NEVER get this either!! I was like....wtf....(apologies for the bad words lol.....but i really was thinking that!!)?????
> 
> Then I thought - well, I'm only 6dpo and every where I have read says you can't get implantation bleeding until AT LEAST 7dpo.....so now I'm wondering what the heck is going on..... am i going mad? After 2 & 1/2 years or more.... thats 30 months of getting a BFP or the EVIL witch, I don't EVER expect it could happen for us so don't want to get my hopes up.....but I wanted to ask the girlies I knew would be able to bring me back down to earth in a nicde way :)
> 
> I have had very mild cramping but nothing to write home about and this was like 3dpo... pretty much stopped now....
> 
> Maybe it's all just coincidence huh :p xxxxx
> 
> 
> ** 30 months of NOT getting BFP...my bad!! xClick to expand...

whoa your symptoms sound promising! FX for you for that BFP! :thumbup: and i totally agree im lovin the name of this gang lol :haha:


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Okay so this is going to be way TMI & I'm sorry for that but I just don't know what to think and for some reason I am excited.. So I just checked my cm & cp after looking at some charts and I have a ton of cm same as earlier but there is a lot of it..so not the norm for me. Now about the exciting part. When I checked my cp it's soft & it touches the top of my vaginal wall. Now this is NOT the norm for me. I was checking cp before (after af) and it wasn't so um long I guess is the best way to put it. I am so sorry for the TMI:blush: if you know anything about cm or cp please let me know!!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

picklepot said:


> Arrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh girls I LOVE the new title of this thread :) I feel like I'm part of a Gang!! :)
> 
> Sooooooo, not sure whether this is all just 'in my head', 'coincidence' or the beginning of the symptoms but at about 4dpo or 5dpo I started getting thrush like symptoms.........I NEVER EVER EVER have thrush!! In fact I don't even know when I last did......?
> 
> Then............today........6dpo, (apologies for TMI in advance.....) I went to the loo and there was some brownish / pinkish spotting on my underwear.......NEVER get this either!! I was like....wtf....(apologies for the bad words lol.....but i really was thinking that!!)?????
> 
> Then I thought - well, I'm only 6dpo and every where I have read says you can't get implantation bleeding until AT LEAST 7dpo.....so now I'm wondering what the heck is going on..... am i going mad? After 2 & 1/2 years or more.... thats 30 months of getting a BFP or the EVIL witch, I don't EVER expect it could happen for us so don't want to get my hopes up.....but I wanted to ask the girlies I knew would be able to bring me back down to earth in a nicde way :)
> 
> I have had very mild cramping but nothing to write home about and this was like 3dpo... pretty much stopped now....
> 
> Maybe it's all just coincidence huh :p xxxxx

You can have IB at 6dpo!! My Dr said that it can happen as early as 5dpo because it's all about when the embryo is ready to implant and that we are not text books so we will all be different. Fx'd that it's ib and you get your BFP!!!


----------



## wavescrash

Just got hit with a small wave of nausea. My mouth is watering like crazy. Speaking of, I am driving myself crazy. I wish I could just forget about it and wait until testing time. But of course I can't and the days are just dragging by :/

Sorry wantingbbbump, I know nothing about CP or CM :( Wish I did so I could factor those into my symptom spotting.


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Heya, increased CM after the big O day is a sign! FX for you and a ton of baby dust to all :thumbup:


----------



## picklepot

:bfp:


Wantingbbbump said:


> Okay so this is going to be way TMI & I'm sorry for that but I just don't know what to think and for some reason I am excited.. So I just checked my cm & cp after looking at some charts and I have a ton of cm same as earlier but there is a lot of it..so not the norm for me. Now about the exciting part. When I checked my cp it's soft & it touches the top of my vaginal wall. Now this is NOT the norm for me. I was checking cp before (after af) and it wasn't so um long I guess is the best way to put it. I am so sorry for the TMI:blush: if you know anything about cm or cp please let me know!!

Oh gosh Wantingbbbump - I'm so sorry but I have NO idea about CM or CP. I've never checked mine :( Really wish I knew though.....please let us know if you get any feedback about it xxx

Lots of VERY promising signs on this thread though girls - let's keep 'em coming :)

I want NOTHING more than to see :bfp: 's all over this thread please!!!! Hee hee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:dust:


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Trying4ababyy said:


> Heya, increased CM after the big O day is a sign! FX for you and a ton of baby dust to all :thumbup:

Really :happydance: Oh I hope so!! I had some like this yesterday but I have never had anthing like this before. I think I am going to post a thread about this. BFP'S for us all:dust:


----------



## MommaCC

Hey ladies 
I'm loving the thread tag line!!!! I feel Sick as a dog and I'm having cramping and tingles on the left side! Mmmmm I wonder........ Bit early yet for symptoms I think tho! 
When's everyone starting to test I'm going to say 9dpo! That's when I got my bfp for Joshua exciting stuff ladies!!! 
:hug: to all. XxxxX


----------



## fumbles

Woohoo! Howdy gang!

Picklepot I know you want brought back down to earth, but it ain't gonna happen! Not on this thread lady! Haha! Sounds like implantation bleeding to me! How amazing and you can def get it as early as 6dpo, I agree with wantingbbbump. I'm really hoping I see something like that too, that would be amazing!!

Mild cramping also for me going on again, but symptom free otherwise :growlmad:

I've got 3 HPTs, so what do you girls think? Test dpo 9,12 and 14?


----------



## sarbear4266

I have no clue about cp. I'm not sure how to do it and what I am looking for! cramping on my left side still and bladder is getting full so fast! AAAGGHH!! Why do AF symptoms need to be like preggo symptoms?!?! Drives me CRAZY!


----------



## Leanne Louise

Love our new team name!!! Wantingbbbump... Iv had loads of creamy cm today! Does this mean anything or is it normal??


----------



## picklepot

fumbles said:


> Woohoo! Howdy gang!
> 
> Picklepot I know you want brought back down to earth, but it ain't gonna happen! Not on this thread lady! Haha! Sounds like implantation bleeding to me! How amazing and you can def get it as early as 6dpo, I agree with wantingbbbump. I'm really hoping I see something like that too, that would be amazing!!
> 
> Mild cramping also for me going on again, but symptom free otherwise :growlmad:
> 
> I've got 3 HPTs, so what do you girls think? Test dpo 9,12 and 14?

Hey Fumbles :) thank you for your note - this made me giggle and do a little :happydance: ....just in case xx

I reckon, DEFFO 9dpo test for you and maybe 12dpo but have my fingers crossed that there will be no need for a 14dpo :winkwink:

Have any of you 'already mummy's' had IB before. Do you have some info for little old me who's still not convinced it was IB as to what it it likely to be like?
It was a little bit watery and there wasn't much (about the size of a penny) but I am still ONLY 6dpo..... xxxxxxxxxx

Thank you beautiful ladies :) x


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Leanne Louise said:


> Love our new team name!!! Wantingbbbump... Iv had loads of creamy cm today! Does this mean anything or is it normal??

I hope it's a good sign, I have seen both, pregnant woman saying that they had it from 4dpo and non pregnant woman but I believe it started a little later for the non pregnant women. I have also read that one woman said it was normal for after ovulating..I guess it's a flip a coin symptom.


----------



## picklepot

Ooooo, oooo by the way; had a really odd dream last night (and I'm not much of a dreamer, although it would be naiive of me to say I never do) that two of my 'friends' (sisters) were both MASSIVELY pregnant....I have NO idea where this came from - AT ALL. 

One of them has just landed herself a role in We Will Rock You in the West End so not looking to have a bubba as yet and the other, I haven't spoken to since she acted like a complete selfish mare at my Hen weekend AND wedding day!!! VERY odd - wonder where that came from!!

See....I'm doing it..... I'm LOOKING for these things to fit :(
Oh pleeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaasssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee let me get my :bfp: with all my other 'PUPO' friends xxx pleaaaaaaaassssssssseeeeeeee Mother Nature xxxxx


----------



## Wantingbbbump

picklepot- I have never had ib with any of my kids but I did have brownish spotting at about 7wks with all 3 of my girls. Sorry I'm of no help.


----------



## Leanne Louise

Ok thank you, hopefully a good sign x


----------



## picklepot

Wantingbbbump said:


> Leanne Louise said:
> 
> 
> Love our new team name!!! Wantingbbbump... Iv had loads of creamy cm today! Does this mean anything or is it normal??
> 
> I hope it's a good sign, I have seen both, pregnant woman saying that they had it from 4dpo and non pregnant woman but I believe it started a little later for the non pregnant women. I have also read that one woman said it was normal for after ovulating..I guess it's a flip a coin symptom.Click to expand...

............as for me...I'm the COMPLETE opposite ..... with thrush :cry:


----------



## picklepot

All help is help wantingbbbump xxxx Thank you hun x


----------



## Wantingbbbump

picklepot said:


> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leanne Louise said:
> 
> 
> Love our new team name!!! Wantingbbbump... Iv had loads of creamy cm today! Does this mean anything or is it normal??
> 
> I hope it's a good sign, I have seen both, pregnant woman saying that they had it from 4dpo and non pregnant woman but I believe it started a little later for the non pregnant women. I have also read that one woman said it was normal for after ovulating..I guess it's a flip a coin symptom.Click to expand...
> 
> ............as for me...I'm the COMPLETE opposite ..... with thrush :cry:Click to expand...

Whats thrush? Is that what the cm is called?


----------



## Leanne Louise

Poor you:( I had thrush when pregnant with my ds x


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Okay I have a new symptom- heightened sense of smell. I have 3 8wk old puppies and they left a poopie and the smell was so strong (mind you it was in another room, probably from last night) that it was making me sick. I noticed this about 2am when I could smell the toilet.


----------



## picklepot

Wantingbbbump said:


> picklepot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leanne Louise said:
> 
> 
> Love our new team name!!! Wantingbbbump... Iv had loads of creamy cm today! Does this mean anything or is it normal??
> 
> I hope it's a good sign, I have seen both, pregnant woman saying that they had it from 4dpo and non pregnant woman but I believe it started a little later for the non pregnant women. I have also read that one woman said it was normal for after ovulating..I guess it's a flip a coin symptom.Click to expand...
> 
> ............as for me...I'm the COMPLETE opposite ..... with thrush :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Whats thrush? Is that what the cm is called?Click to expand...

No hunny it's like a yeast infection and it makes you very sore (and a little itchy) sounds horrid huh!!


----------



## wavescrash

MommaCC said:


> Hey ladies
> I'm loving the thread tag line!!!! I feel Sick as a dog and I'm having cramping and tingles on the left side! Mmmmm I wonder........ Bit early yet for symptoms I think tho!
> When's everyone starting to test I'm going to say 9dpo! That's when I got my bfp for Joshua exciting stuff ladies!!!
> :hug: to all. XxxxX

I'm going to test a week from today making me testing on 10dpo.


----------



## wavescrash

picklepot said:


> Have any of you 'already mummy's' had IB before. Do you have some info for little old me who's still not convinced it was IB as to what it it likely to be like?
> It was a little bit watery and there wasn't much (about the size of a penny) but I am still ONLY 6dpo..... xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Thank you beautiful ladies :) x

With my daughter, I had no IB.
With my second (I miscarried), I had no IB.
This time I'm hoping for it simply because I'm actually TTC.


----------



## wavescrash

I just woke up from a 2 hour nap and my stomach was feeling like I haven't eaten in days, still. I'm snacking now but geez louise did it hurt.


----------



## prettynpink29

Hello Ladies,
So today is 2dpo for me:) I still feel extremely sore from ovulation. I am hoping that goes away soon.. I have not noticed anything else yet.. But i am only 2dpo, so I shouldn't rite:)? 
Is anyone else temping?? I have a temping question..


----------



## Wantingbbbump

OMG I just did a free online tarot card reading and this is what I got..sorry it's long but I am so excited:happydance:

Card 1 (The Emperor) : How you feel about yourself now »

You feel that success and achievement are on their way to you. A man of significance will provide his support, perhaps your father, husband/partner or boss - whoever it is, he will give you steady support. You feel confident and able to influence people and events, as you have a great sense of your own authority. Expect promotion at work or achieving greater status in life. If you have been a victim of ill will be assured that you will win in the end.

Card 2 (The High Priestess) : What you most want at this moment »

The cards suggest that what you most want at this time is for a secret to be revealed, a secret held deep within yourself or another? Go within and listen to your heart and instincts. The appearance of The High Priestess tells you that the power of the divine feminine is with you, trust it.

Card 3 (Strength) : Your fears »

You are fearful of lacking the will power and strength to deal with someone or something that concerns you. Feeling negative and listening to all your fears will only cause failure and lost opportunities. Be as brave as a lion but work compassionately and you'll be fine.

Card 4 (The Hermit) : What is going for you »

You are instinctively taking time to relax and reflect, drawing on your inner strength and wisdom to guide you through these difficult times. Time is a great healer, so if you don't know quite what to do now in time you will. The Hermit signals a warning not to make hasty decisions, and if you have been unwell this is a time for rest and recuperation.

Card 5 (The Lovers) : What is going against you »

Are you suffering in silence in an unhappy relationship or feeling very lonely? Do you have the courage to make the decision you really know you should make? You have a great sense of duty but are you happy? A difficult decision has to be made - have courage and you will achieve emotional happiness.

Card 6 (The Sun) : Outcome »

The Sun is shining on you - it's your time for success, joy and happiness. You will feel confident and full of vitality. It's a time to celebrate with friends and loved ones, perhaps enjoy a well-earned holiday, a time of pleasure and good news around children or the conception or birth of a longed-for baby. If you are not feeling this way take heart, you will enter this period soon.

OMG!!! I think I'm going to get my BFP!!!
Again I'm sorry for the long post but I just had to tell someone!!


----------



## wavescrash

Exciting. Crossing my fingers for you!


My boobs have gotten more sore as the day goes on (3dpo, turning into 4dpo). My bra feels a bit more snug but I'm not going to assume that means anything right now. I feel like they can't be swelling any without implantation having taken place yet. But what do I know? I've had to change my underwear a few times today due to increased CM (sorry for the TMI.) Also have had a sore throat on and off in the late evening.

I've also had a few twinges down in my pelvic region but they went away. Now I'm having some lower back pain but it's pretty slight.

Can we find a way to make this 2ww fast-forward... faster??! Anyone else as impatient as me?


----------



## Wantingbbbump

wavescrashove said:


> Exciting. Crossing my fingers for you!
> 
> 
> My boobs have gotten more sore as the day goes on (3dpo, turning into 4dpo). My bra feels a bit more snug but I'm not going to assume that means anything right now. I feel like they can't be swelling any without implantation having taken place yet. But what do I know? I've had to change my underwear a few times today due to increased CM (sorry for the TMI.)
> 
> I've also had a few twinges down in my pelvic region but they went away. Now I'm having some lower back pain but it's pretty slight.
> 
> Can we find a way to make this 2ww fast-forward... faster??! Anyone else as impatient as me?

Oh right here!! i wish I could find a fast forward button :haha: everything you are feeling I started feeling lastnight so going into day 4. But I'm not getting bigger bbs..that's so not fair :brat: I am getting ready to switch days and when I get up I will be 5dpo so it's very real that If I have a embryo in there it could implant as soon as tomorrow :happydance: I hope that you get your BFP this month and that you find a way to speed up your 2ww. Are you thinking about when your going to test? I am thinking about friday maybe saturday. I'm due for af on the 26th to the 29th at the latest. I wonder when I will start (if I do) because I ovulated on cd12 so that would go with another 25dc right? IDK this ttc stuff really messes with our heads huh. I hope that you're enjoying being pupo because I am and I do believe that af is going to go pick on some new pre teen girls :haha:


----------



## wavescrash

It's reassuring to know you had these symptoms on day 4 because that's what I'm going into now. Even as I'm typing this, I just felt some twinges in my right boob. They definitely don't look any bigger but this bra just feels snug.

So exciting to think that you could possibly implant tomorrow. Crossing my fingers for you!

I think I'm going to test on Sunday making me then 10dpo. I currently have a few dollar store tests and I'm not sure how much I trust them. I get paid on Friday so I may splurge on a FRER and just use my dollar store ones Sunday. Then test every day until my dollar store tests run out (I have 3.) If I get nothing, then I'll wait until AF is late and use the FRER or if they turn up pos, then I'll just the FRER to confirm. I'm expecting AF the 31 or 1st.

I'm enjoying it as much as I can be! I hope you are too. That part about AF going to mess with pre-teen girls made me laugh. I sure hope so! Thanks!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I have 3 frer tests and 1 $ tree, I may have to buy more $ store ones because I want to poas soooo bad :haha: well it's late and I am heading to bed ( I really just want day 5 to get here asap lol) I hope that you have a great night!! Twinges are a very good sign. I have had them in my bbs too. It's a strange kind of hard to explain feeling but I am praying so hard for us Team PUPO girls to get our BFP'S this month every night as I'm falling asleep, I think gods going to do it just to shut me up :rofl::hug:


OMG...Look at my Ticker I have now hit 5dpo!!!! 8 days until testing!!! That means it must have switched days for you too!!


----------



## wavescrash

It's just past 1am here so it's late as well. I work tomorrow afternoon so I should just get to bed myself. I've been praying as well but I'm definitely going to start adding all the rest of the PUPO ladies to my prayers. I hope we all get our BFPs this month as well. I've also been feeling some cramps or twinges down in my pelvic area the last half hour too. I hope it's nothing or good news.

Congrats!!! I looked and mine switched to day 4 :) So exciting! Goodnight!


----------



## MommaCC

Morning ladies! I'm such an idiot I woke up this morning feeling sick and crampy so guess what I did! Poas!!!! I'm so stupid what was I expecting to see really!! Obviously I got a big fat :bfn: 

Ok symptoms are: 
Swollen gums
Loads of sticky/creamy CM
Tingly bbs 
Sickly feeling that comes and goes 
Funny taste in mouth
Picklepot: I had Ib with my lil boy it was streaks of blood in what looked like ewcm when I wiped only had it the once tho. I had no idea I was pg I thought I had a uti!!! That was at 8dpo and I got my :bfp: at 9dpo no idea why I took the test I just woke up new I was pg and poas!! It was a weird feeling lol!!


----------



## ebelle

fumbles said:


> Wouldn't it be good if we just turned green or something as soon as sperm and egg meet! :rofl:


Hahahaha! This just made me LAUGH!!!


----------



## Leanne Louise

Hi girlies
How is everyone feeling today?? Still got a lot of cm and crampy feelings that's about it! X


----------



## sarahlou1985

Can I join in? Need some positivity at the minute! Feeling confident this month, literally couldn't have done anything more and the timing was perfect, this is our 11th month TTC, I'm sick of waiting now! xx


----------



## Leanne Louise

Hi!! How many dpo are you?? This 2 ww goes on forever! Hope we get our bfp we are wishing for x


----------



## picklepot

Well girls, its all looking very promising xx
My bout of random thrush seems to have almost disappeared untreated....thank goodness.

Not feeling it today though :( hope I haven't got my hopes up for nothing xx
Fumbles, I love the comment about turning green hee hee Xxxxxxxx 

Baby dust to you all Xxxx


----------



## picklepot

My ticker is wrong ....... I'm 7dpo today!!! What's that al about!!!


----------



## sarahlou1985

Im 1dpo, my ticker is also wrong lol! xx


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Hello girls, How is everyone? Here's some exciting news for those of you that are 5dpo or farther..our embryos could implant at anytime from here on :happydance: How exciting is that. I woke up today with that at the front of my thoughts!! I woke up with really NO symptoms:hissy::brat: I do have twinges but now it's on the left side and my bbs still tingle but they don't hurt. Whats up with this!! Okay enough about me on to personals=

picklepot- Don't count yourself out yet!! A lot of women feel nothing during their 2ww. Symptoms during the 2ww and before the embryos don't implant until 5-10dpo and then the hcg level has to rise before we get any "real" symptoms. :hugs:

sarahlou1985- Welcome to Team PUPO!! I hope that you enjoy your 2ww and that there is a BFP waiting for you at the end!!

Leanne Louise- I'm right there with you, cm & some twinges but other than that NOTHING!!

MommaCC- I have to stop myself from poas all the time :haha: Your symptoms sound really promising for a BFP!!

Oh I can't believe that I am almost done with the first week of my 2ww. I am preying as much as I can (27/7 & I'm sure I'm still praying in my sleep) for all of us to get our BFP so we can be pregnant together and then be new mommies together!!


----------



## wavescrash

mommacc - sounds like positive symptoms to me! here's hoping as the days pass, you get your BFP!


Woke up today, into 4dpo and nothing really worth mentioning yet. Boobs a little sore but that's where it ends. I had a strange BM this morning (sorry if it's TMI) but I think it has more to do with my diet changes than anything 2ww related. Hope those of you at 5 or 6dpo get signs of implantation today!!


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Hello everyone, wow this thread is growing!:thumbup: I'm loving it! how are you guys doing? I have absolutely NO symptoms now, maybe thats a symptom itself :haha: welcome new ladies, hope you enjoy your stay on this thread because its a fun one, anyone testing soon? Im picking 9 dpo as my day to pee away, i only have two, so the other i suppose the day AF is due. :shrug: how about you guys???


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

And Im gonna BUMP this thread because its awesome!


----------



## picklepot

Thank you wantingbbbump x you made me smile :)

Well girls, I am 7dpo and am feeling pretty normal :( a few aches and twinges in the lower abdomen... (Just above/within the pelvic bone) very few and far between and no other symptoms I'm afraid. Funnily enough, I too have had less symptoms this month than any other before lol.....wow......our bodies really are complicated, amazing but frustrating machines, huh!?

I seem to be really thirsty at the moment....I've had 10 cups of green tea today.....maybe I've drunk myself to dehydration lolol.....oh gosh, gonna have to poas soon before I go mad hee hee.

SO, come on the rest of you - any more symptoms to share :) I love hearing all of them!!

:hugs: 
Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## fumbles

Hello hello hello! 

DPO5 today! Woohoo, wanting bump, that was my first thought this morning too....implantation time!!! Although I'm not feeling that positive :cry:

Symptoms today, pretty boring really, maybe had some Lower back pain but nothing otherwise. cm has increased today and is whitish.

Is everyone testing dpo9-10?


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Hey all symptom update---I have af like cramps :cry: I'm not due for af for a over a week like on the 26th to the 28th at the latest. Also my cm has turned watery that is mostly clear with just a little white. TMI Right now...My cervix is really low, very soft, closed and sideways..WTH Why is it sideways? I have never ever had it point to the side. I am getting so worried that I am going to get a BFN:hissy::brat::sad2: Does anyone know if I may still get a bfp at this point? Heard any stories of women's cp getting to a very low/like it could fall out and then getting a bfp? HELP!!


----------



## sarahlou1985

Hey I saw that you're 5 dpo, would the cervix make changes at this point or would HCG need to be present to make changes to the cervix? I would like to know that myself. You're definitely not out at 5dpo til beanie sticks anyways! You will nto get a BFN this is your BFP month :D how long have you been TTC? and af symptoms at this point is a good thing! Could be bean implanting, fingers x! xx


----------



## fumbles

Don't worry!! You are still in! I read heaps of stuff about how the cp varies so much between women that it is impossible to really accurately read anything from it. I'm sorry I don't have much more info, but remember we are Team PUPO!! 

I've never checked my cp before...I'm scared is bites or something :rofl: I should check it out next cycle.


----------



## fumbles

OMG yeah! AF cramps when there is no way it could be AF! Maybe implantation!!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

sarahlou1985 said:


> Hey I saw that you're 5 dpo, would the cervix make changes at this point or would HCG need to be present to make changes to the cervix? I would like to know that myself. You're definitely not out at 5dpo til beanie sticks anyways! You will nto get a BFN this is your BFP month :D how long have you been TTC? and af symptoms at this point is a good thing! Could be bean implanting, fingers x! xx

Your post just made me cry, thank you soooo much for the hope!!!! As for your question I have NO clue..lol I wish I knew and then maybe I wouldn't be going crazy. I have been trying for 6 very long years with nothing but BFN'S
We found out in Feb that dh has NO sperm. Our only option was to use donor sperm.. We are using my step dad as our donor. He has no bio children and married my mom when I was 2 knowing that he would never have a child of his own. He was & still is a great father to my brothers and I. I have the whole story in my ttc journal. The link is in my siggy. He almost died 4 years ago and had to have a double heart bypass and after the surgery the surgeon told us that his heart will only last about 7 years..tick tick tick. This is his only hope of ever being able to hold a child of his own. It's my mom's & I's only way to have a part of him with us still when his heart gives out. It's my Dh's & I's only way to have a baby together. So much is sitting on my shoulder's at the moment. We will be doing 6 months of insems but I was so hoping that I could tell him it worked on the first try. But if af symptoms are good at this point I will try and hold onto the faith of this is going to work for awhile longer. Thank you so much for the hope!!


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

yep i agree, AF like cramps that early sounds like implantation to me :thumbup: I dont have any symptoms so nothing sounds promising to me too :cry: but you never know:shrug:


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Trying4ababyy- Many women don't have any symptoms during the 2ww and get a BFP!! It's still looking good for you. Another thing we have to try to remember is that we wont get any symptoms that are 100% real until the baby implants and starts putting hcg into us. Some feel it when the baby implants and some dont, some get IB and most don't I read that only 10% of women get IB.I hope this get's your hope back up!! TEAM PUPO!!! 

fumbles- Thank you!! I so hope that's what it is. In fact I remember saying "but I can't be pregnant, I've got cramps" when I found out I was pregnant with my son. I also I have been able to test very early and get a very faint bfp. IDK is anyone else going batsh!t crazy right now or at all in our 2ww. You are right we are TEAM PUPO..I am pregnant!! 
af like cramps + being team pupo = BFP!! :yipee:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Wantingbbbump said:


> Trying4ababyy- Many women don't have any symptoms during the 2ww and get a BFP!! It's still looking good for you. Another thing we have to try to remember is that we wont get any symptoms that are 100% real until the baby implants and starts putting hcg into us. Some feel it when the baby implants and some dont, some get IB and most don't I read that only 10% of women get IB.I hope this get's your hope back up!! TEAM PUPO!!!
> 
> fumbles- Thank you!! I so hope that's what it is. In fact I remember saying "but I can't be pregnant, I've got cramps" when I found out I was pregnant with my son. I also I have been able to test very early and get a very faint bfp. IDK is anyone else going batsh!t crazy right now or at all in our 2ww. You are right we are TEAM PUPO..I am pregnant!!
> af like cramps + being team pupo = BFP!! :yipee:

thank you, weve been ttc for 16 cycles, no luck so far, im staying positive....sorry to hear about your past, hope this will be the month for you!! :hugs:


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Thank you!! :hugs: I hope that this is your month as well. 16 cycles must be really hard. I know the past 6 years have totally sucked for me.


----------



## picklepot

Wantingbbbump said:


> sarahlou1985 said:
> 
> 
> Hey I saw that you're 5 dpo, would the cervix make changes at this point or would HCG need to be present to make changes to the cervix? I would like to know that myself. You're definitely not out at 5dpo til beanie sticks anyways! You will nto get a BFN this is your BFP month :D how long have you been TTC? and af symptoms at this point is a good thing! Could be bean implanting, fingers x! xx
> 
> Your post just made me cry, thank you soooo much for the hope!!!! As for your question I have NO clue..lol I wish I knew and then maybe I wouldn't be going crazy. I have been trying for 6 very long years with nothing but BFN'S
> We found out in Feb that dh has NO sperm. Our only option was to use donor sperm.. We are using my step dad as our donor. He has no bio children and married my mom when I was 2 knowing that he would never have a child of his own. He was & still is a great father to my brothers and I. I have the whole story in my ttc journal. The link is in my siggy. He almost died 4 years ago and had to have a double heart bypass and after the surgery the surgeon told us that his heart will only last about 7 years..tick tick tick. This is his only hope of ever being able to hold a child of his own. It's my mom's & I's only way to have a part of him with us still when his heart gives out. It's my Dh's & I's only way to have a baby together. So much is sitting on my shoulder's at the moment. We will be doing 6 months of insems but I was so hoping that I could tell him it worked on the first try. But if af symptoms are good at this point I will try and hold onto the faith of this is going to work for awhile longer. Thank you so much for the hope!!Click to expand...

Wantingbbbump...this made my heart break and smile at the same time. What a wonderful thing for your step father to do. Because of that, you WILL get your :bfp: ... I am sending VERY positive thoughts for you and KNOW that you will all have this :) x
My mum was told she could NEVER have children..... she'd had a LOT of MC's and even gave birth to a little girl who was sadly VERY poorly and died the same day.
She was 43.............slept with my dad only the once......he'd had a vasectomy........Hey presto......look who turned up 9 months later ;) :happydance:

Wantingbbbump, I TRUELY believe we ALL deserve to have our dreams fulfilled and there is NOTHING stopping any of us.....it's just mother nature sometimes wants to do it in her own time.....Blooming frustrating I know but this is what Babyandbump is for. We can all support eachother because we ALL know how the pain feels each time the dreaded :witch: arrives.

This is what our dreams are made of girls....we CAN make this happen and I'm sending you ALL positive thoughts, vibes and feelings..... Mmmmmmmmwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh xxxxx


:winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## Leanne Louise

Yes we can!!!! Positive vibes all around! Xx


----------



## picklepot

Ooooooooooooo - me ticker's caught back up ;) 7dpoooooooooooooooooooo x


----------



## MommaCC

Girls your all making me so emotional tonight such wonderful people I can't even begin to say how thrilled I am to be on thus journey with you all! :hug: 

Ok stupid moment!! If I oved on the 14th when I got my pos opk in the am does that not make me 4dpo? I think my ticker is wrong??? Plus might explain me having major cramping and feeling sick morning and mid afternoon today!! I think beanie might be starting to snuggle in!! I'm gunna be mega positive cos that's what it's all about TEAM PUPO all the way!!!

How's everyone feeling!! X


----------



## picklepot

MommaCC said:


> Girls your all making me so emotional tonight such wonderful people I can't even begin to say how thrilled I am to be on thus journey with you all! :hug:
> 
> Ok stupid moment!! If I oved on the 14th when I got my pos opk in the am does that not make me 4dpo? I think my ticker is wrong??? Plus might explain me having major cramping and feeling sick morning and mid afternoon today!! I think beanie might be starting to snuggle in!! I'm gunna be mega positive cos that's what it's all about TEAM PUPO all the way!!!
> 
> How's everyone feeling!! X

I agree :) a lovely bunch of PUPO girls :) xxx

Hmmmm - i would have said you should be 4dpo, yeah!!? 
My ticker was a bit off tonight until about 7pm....it had me at 6dpo then all of a sudden, caught up :)

Ooooooooo:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
sounds like we got a 'snuggler' :) Good symptoms hunni - keep them coming please :) positive news only ;) xxx:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I adore each and everyone of you!!! I am so happy that we have each other though this time of ttc!! Everyone has made my heart melt!! Hey crying=BFP
I think all of you are right and that it's my little bean snuggling in!! I have been on the chart site and a ton of women were doing what my body is at this time. There was also several beans that snuggled in on 5dpo. I pray that this is it not only for me but all of you too. There is NOBODY else that I would rather share this with than you all here!! Come on girls lets show them how it's done..TEAM PUPO!! Oh cramps are better now it just keeps feeling like someone is pinching me on my left side..right by pelvic bone. 

Dear Bean,
Snuggle in tight little bean..there is so many people that are waiting for you that love you so much!!! You will never want for anything and I will be the best mommy to you. I have been waiting 6 years for you my sweet bean, others have waited over 30 years for you. You will have a great life and will be spoiled rotten. You have 3 sisters and a brother that long for you to come into our life's too. Please little bean snuggle in..it's going to be an amazing ride!!
Love,
Mommy


----------



## cass11

Hi Girls, I have been reading your thread and you are all so lovely and supportive of each other! Its great to see people going through the same thing supporting each other! 

I am pretty new to this whole TTC and especially the 2ww! I would love to join you all, if its not too late! I am currently 5dpo (I think) and I do have a 22 month old son so I think I keep comparing what I am feeling at the moment with what I was feeling with my son! Which I know I shouldn't because all pregnancies are different. I have had cramping and sharp pains in my left side since 3dpo but not sure if that means anything!! 

My fingers are crossed for you all and getting those very deserved BFP's this!! xx


----------



## Wantingbbbump

cass11 said:


> Hi Girls, I have been reading your thread and you are all so lovely and supportive of each other! Its great to see people going through the same thing supporting each other!
> 
> I am pretty new to this whole TTC and especially the 2ww! I would love to join you all, if its not too late! I am currently 5dpo (I think) and I do have a 22 month old son so I think I keep comparing what I am feeling at the moment with what I was feeling with my son! Which I know I shouldn't because all pregnancies are different. I have had cramping and sharp pains in my left side since 3dpo but not sure if that means anything!!
> 
> My fingers are crossed for you all and getting those very deserved BFP's this!! xx

WELCOME!!!! I am 5dpo too :happydance: Cramping and pain in the left side to me is like this c+spols+tpopu=BFP :yipee:

Again welcome to Team PUPO, we are all pregnant until proven otherwise!!


----------



## picklepot

Wantingbbbump said:


> I adore each and everyone of you!!! I am so happy that we have each other though this time of ttc!! Everyone has made my heart melt!! Hey crying=BFP
> I think all of you are right and that it's my little bean snuggling in!! I have been on the chart site and a ton of women were doing what my body is at this time. There was also several beans that snuggled in on 5dpo. I pray that this is it not only for me but all of you too. There is NOBODY else that I would rather share this with than you all here!! Come on girls lets show them how it's done..TEAM PUPO!! Oh cramps are better now it just keeps feeling like someone is pinching me on my left side..right by pelvic bone.
> 
> Dear Bean,
> Snuggle in tight little bean..there is so many people that are waiting for you that love you so much!!! You will never want for anything and I will be the best mommy to you. I have been waiting 6 years for you my sweet bean, others have waited over 30 years for you. You will have a great life and will be spoiled rotten. You have 3 sisters and a brother that long for you to come into our life's too. Please little bean snuggle in..it's going to be an amazing ride!!
> Love,
> Mommy

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous xxxxxx

I love coming on to this thread, it makes me smile every time. Funny how you can tell complete strangers how you feel better than those closest to you....but I don't feel like we're strangers anymore....so we've all got the best of both worlds xxxxx This is OUR TIME girls :) xxxxxx

Hey Cass11 x Why would it be too late hunny - you hop on the PUPO train and join the gang, girl :happydance:

We're a pretty FAB bunch (oh, i know I'm biased, but hey....we are) and keep us all posted with how you're feeling :)

mmmmmmmwah to the PUPO gang girls xxxx


----------



## jojo23

hey ladies!:hugs:
im 4dpo... TTCAL at the moment, so this month used opks so i knew when i was oving and also used instead softcups but found them a little fumbly at first so prob didnt use them correctly. really hoping this is my month want to be a mum soooo much!!! going to try not drive myself mad with symptom spotting but that never works lol...love and luck to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wantingbbbump

picklepot said:


> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> I adore each and everyone of you!!! I am so happy that we have each other though this time of ttc!! Everyone has made my heart melt!! Hey crying=BFP
> I think all of you are right and that it's my little bean snuggling in!! I have been on the chart site and a ton of women were doing what my body is at this time. There was also several beans that snuggled in on 5dpo. I pray that this is it not only for me but all of you too. There is NOBODY else that I would rather share this with than you all here!! Come on girls lets show them how it's done..TEAM PUPO!! Oh cramps are better now it just keeps feeling like someone is pinching me on my left side..right by pelvic bone.
> 
> Dear Bean,
> Snuggle in tight little bean..there is so many people that are waiting for you that love you so much!!! You will never want for anything and I will be the best mommy to you. I have been waiting 6 years for you my sweet bean, others have waited over 30 years for you. You will have a great life and will be spoiled rotten. You have 3 sisters and a brother that long for you to come into our life's too. Please little bean snuggle in..it's going to be an amazing ride!!
> Love,
> Mommy
> 
> Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous xxxxxx
> 
> I love coming on to this thread, it makes me smile every time. Funny how you can tell complete strangers how you feel better than those closest to you....but I don't feel like we're strangers anymore....so we've all got the best of both worlds xxxxx This is OUR TIME girls :) xxxxxx
> 
> Hey Cass11 x Why would it be too late hunny - you hop on the PUPO train and join the gang, girl :happydance:
> 
> We're a pretty FAB bunch (oh, i know I'm biased, but hey....we are) and keep us all posted with how you're feeling :)
> 
> mmmmmmmwah to the PUPO gang girls xxxxClick to expand...

Yes it's funny that we tell each other everything..Could you imagine walking up to a woman on the street and start talking about your cm,cp,ovulating and :sex::rofl: She would look at us like we are crazy. But we come here everyday several times a day to talk about it. I don't feel like you're strangers anymore either, I feel closer to all of you then I do my friends in my real life. Not saying that all of you are fake or make up firends but you know what I mean. :blush: Yes we are a FAB bunch!!!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

jojo23 said:


> hey ladies!:hugs:
> im 4dpo... TTCAL at the moment, so this month used opks so i knew when i was oving and also used instead softcups but found them a little fumbly at first so prob didnt use them correctly. really hoping this is my month want to be a mum soooo much!!! going to try not drive myself mad with symptom spotting but that never works lol...love and luck to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxx

WELCOME to Team PUPO!!!
We dont symptom spot at all :blush: We are Team pupo so we feel any symptom we have is 100% real :rofl: I used the soft cups for the first time this cycle too. I have no idea if I had it in right but I wasn't um leaking so that must be a good sign. So any symptoms we can help you with huh,huh,huh? I have had a few but the only ones I have today is watery cm & cramps like af but then it turned into pinching feeling on my left side. I am FX'ing for your BFP!!! Oh and feel free to sympton spot all you want, we do :haha:


----------



## Wantingbbbump

OMG...I think my spell check went on strike..I can't get it to work :rofl:


----------



## fumbles

Wow! I had no idea about all of tou TTC journeys! It's an emotional roller coaster to read! 

Praying and fingers crossed for everyone here :flower:


----------



## picklepot

Lol - I have come to the conclusion that we're all just a little mad.... and that's JUSt how I like it hee hee xxx

Wantingbbbump....you're SO right :) Do me a favour.....if you're having a blue day, to FIRST stranger you see..... just imagine walking up to 'her' saying.....''so what s your cm like today? Have you checked your cp too - open/closed/soft/firm etc?? Did you do some :sex: last night.......??''

Guarantee it will bring a smile to your face...... then you'll be like...' Oh, Picklepot said this would make me smile, and maybe have a little chuckle to myself''....then you'll chuckle even more because you'll think....''Picklepot......what a funny name''
Then before you know it, you'll be staring at some poor stranger with a very 'odd' smile on your face with an occasional giggle and that poor stranger will think.......''Why is that lady smiling and giggling at me?'' and she'll check her skirt isn't hitched up, or that she doesn't have something on her face and you can walk on by feeling happy and will have completely forgotten you were having a 'blue' day :) xxxxx


----------



## picklepot

...See, told you.....completely bonkers lol xxxx i love this thread haha x


----------



## fumbles

:wacko:


----------



## fumbles

I am going to try that! Hello perfect stranger how's the cm today?

Knowing my luck she'd turn out to be a man or something :rofl:


----------



## Wantingbbbump

fumbles said:


> I am going to try that! Hello perfect stranger how's the cm today?
> 
> Knowing my luck she'd turn out to be a man or something :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I just pee'ed a little dang it...I could see the womans face now :saywhat::help::ignore::grr:

But if it was a man you might get this :flasher::rofl::rofl::rofl::hug:

I love you gals!!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

picklepot said:


> Lol - I have come to the conclusion that we're all just a little mad.... and that's JUSt how I like it hee hee xxx
> 
> Wantingbbbump....you're SO right :) Do me a favour.....if you're having a blue day, to FIRST stranger you see..... just imagine walking up to 'her' saying.....''so what s your cm like today? Have you checked your cp too - open/closed/soft/firm etc?? Did you do some :sex: last night.......??''
> 
> Guarantee it will bring a smile to your face...... then you'll be like...' Oh, Picklepot said this would make me smile, and maybe have a little chuckle to myself''....then you'll chuckle even more because you'll think....''Picklepot......what a funny name''
> Then before you know it, you'll be staring at some poor stranger with a very 'odd' smile on your face with an occasional giggle and that poor stranger will think.......''Why is that lady smiling and giggling at me?'' and she'll check her skirt isn't hitched up, or that she doesn't have something on her face and you can walk on by feeling happy and will have completely forgotten you were having a 'blue' day :) xxxxx

OMG I LOVE YOU!!! now my mom thinks I'm crazy because she called to talk and was talking about her bank balence and I busted out laughing so hard I snorted!! I will so do that that next time I'm feeling blue. I was sittling here and out of no where I felt pregnant, my head kept saying that I am..Now I'm 100% crazy


----------



## wavescrash

MommaCC said:


> Girls your all making me so emotional tonight such wonderful people I can't even begin to say how thrilled I am to be on thus journey with you all! :hug:
> 
> Ok stupid moment!! If I oved on the 14th when I got my pos opk in the am does that not make me 4dpo? I think my ticker is wrong??? Plus might explain me having major cramping and feeling sick morning and mid afternoon today!! I think beanie might be starting to snuggle in!! I'm gunna be mega positive cos that's what it's all about TEAM PUPO all the way!!!
> 
> How's everyone feeling!! X

I oved on the 14th and my ticker says 4dpo. The first day of my period was July 1 and that made it say that I would ov on the 15th but I know it was the 14th. I just changed the start date of my period to the last day of June to make my DPO ticker accurate.


----------



## sarahlou1985

Wantingbbbump what an amazing story, I wish you all the luck in the world. I love this site though because sometimes I need a big slap, I've only been TTC for 11 months and now that seems so trivial in comparison. I'm lucky that me and OH both have a child to different partners so there shouldn't be any massive problems for us, I know We will have a baby together one day and that stops me giving up! You seem so lovely and caring. You will have a baby one day I just know it, these babies just like to make us wait! Least they will know how much they were sooo wanted and how hard our paths have been to get there. I'm sure they will appreciate it too one day. and you will be an amazing mum. I will be following you til you get your BFP, you deserve it so much more than most. Massive hugs xxxx


----------



## wavescrash

Wantingbbbump said:


> We dont symptom spot at all :blush: We are Team pupo so we feel any symptom we have is 100% real :rofl:

HAHAHA, this made me actually laugh out loud. :laugh2:


----------



## Insgirl

OK SO I HAVE 31DAY CYCLES AF DUE ON THE 23RD AND LAST WEEK I STARTED HAVING SORE BOOBS AND REALLY BAD HEADACHES AND ALOT OF SALIVA IN MY MOUTH (CONSTANTLY FEELS LIKE I'M DRINKIN WATER) ALSO TMI BUT....MY DH AND I WERE BDING AND HE SAID "yea ur definitely pregnant" BECAUSE I WAS REALLY WET I KNOW GROSS BUT HEY WE'RE GROWN AND HE ALSO NOTED MY BOOBS ARE FULLER.

CRAZY CUZ WE WERE'NT REALLY TRYING TO CONCIEVE. 


ALSO ... HAVING SO CRAMPING TODAY.


----------



## wavescrash

Hey ladies, just home from work and all caught up on the posts. I'm so glad I found this site and this thread! Y'all are the best. I hope we all get our BFPs this month. I've been praying for us all :)


4dpo symptoms for me: headache in the AM, twinges/cramps in pelvic area, sore throat for a better part of the day (but gone now) and my thighs have been sore for 3 days now. I wasn't counting it as anything because we recently just moved and I figured they were sore from that but that was on Friday and the bf doesn't feel sore anymore. So I'm just going to throw it in as a symptom since it's not going away. And now that I'm home and sitting down, my boobs are sore again.


----------



## amommy

I'm joining this group because I keep thinking if I pee on enough sticks, it may actually show a real line!!! I am 10 dpo and have seen some faint tilt and turn lines.. Bit honestly feel like I should have seen something real by now..but no.. My body wrote the book on 2 ww symptoms, even complete nausea grrrr!!!

So my chart looks perfect and I have all the symptoms..but nooooo

Thanks for having this thread! 

Anyone want to look at my chart???
hugs and baby dust to everyone


----------



## cass11

Thanks girls for making me feel very welcomed!!! I have found it hard trying to squeeze myself into a little group on here!!! I am very, very happy I have found this one!

With all the symptoms you guys have been getting and seeing we are all going through the same things makes me feel a little less crazy!! LOL!! I have been feeling really, really bloated today not sure if this could mean anything! And have been having the most crazy hot flushes where I just start getting all sweaty and a little dizzy which never happened with my first pregnancy so not sure what it means! If I wasnt still in my 20's id think i was menopausal haha!! 

How has everyone else been feeling?? My prayers are that you all reach your BFP's this month! Everyone here is sooo deserving! x


----------



## Wantingbbbump

wavescrashove said:


> Hey ladies, just home from work and all caught up on the posts. I'm so glad I found this site and this thread! Y'all are the best. I hope we all get our BFPs this month. I've been praying for us all :)
> 
> 
> 4dpo symptoms for me: headache in the AM, twinges/cramps in pelvic area, sore throat for a better part of the day (but gone now) and my thighs have been sore for 3 days now. I wasn't counting it as anything because we recently just moved and I figured they were sore from that but that was on Friday and the bf doesn't feel sore anymore. So I'm just going to throw it in as a symptom since it's not going away. And now that I'm home and sitting down, my boobs are sore again.

Way to go :holly: As for your thighs..a symptom is a symptom and as i have said every sympton that us girls on Team PUPO have is 100% a real one!! You do have a very promising list there i call a BFP in your very near future!! trust me I'm psychic:rofl:


----------



## wavescrash

Wantingbbbump said:


> wavescrashove said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, just home from work and all caught up on the posts. I'm so glad I found this site and this thread! Y'all are the best. I hope we all get our BFPs this month. I've been praying for us all :)
> 
> 
> 4dpo symptoms for me: headache in the AM, twinges/cramps in pelvic area, sore throat for a better part of the day (but gone now) and my thighs have been sore for 3 days now. I wasn't counting it as anything because we recently just moved and I figured they were sore from that but that was on Friday and the bf doesn't feel sore anymore. So I'm just going to throw it in as a symptom since it's not going away. And now that I'm home and sitting down, my boobs are sore again.
> 
> Way to go :holly: As for your thighs..a symptom is a symptom and as i have said every sympton that us girls on Team PUPO have is 100% a real one!! You do have a very promising list there i call a BFP in your very near future!! trust me I'm psychic:rofl:Click to expand...

Hahaha I like this logic! Thanks, I sure hope you're right. I can't imagine how some of you go through this more than once. This is my first official 2ww (I didn't try with my daughter) and I'm going crazy. I don't want to go through this next month again!


----------



## Want_A_Baby

I wanna join im 8dpo but 2day ive had a little spotting 2day when I wiped but I think AF is bouta make her appearance even though she not due until the 28th but I still got my fingers crossed that I get my BFP. Well Im Sending loads of Sticky Baby Dust ya'll way


----------



## wavescrash

Want_A_Baby said:


> I wanna join im 8dpo but 2day ive had a little spotting 2day when I wiped but I think AF is bouta make her appearance even though she not due until the 28th but I still got my fingers crossed that I get my BFP. Well Im Sending loads of Sticky Baby Dust ya'll way

Maybe that was just your implantation bleeding?


----------



## Want_A_Baby

wavescrashove said:


> Want_A_Baby said:
> 
> 
> I wanna join im 8dpo but 2day ive had a little spotting 2day when I wiped but I think AF is bouta make her appearance even though she not due until the 28th but I still got my fingers crossed that I get my BFP. Well Im Sending loads of Sticky Baby Dust ya'll way
> 
> Maybe that was just your implantation bleeding?Click to expand...


Thank u I hope so


----------



## wavescrash

Want_A_Baby said:


> wavescrashove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want_A_Baby said:
> 
> 
> I wanna join im 8dpo but 2day ive had a little spotting 2day when I wiped but I think AF is bouta make her appearance even though she not due until the 28th but I still got my fingers crossed that I get my BFP. Well Im Sending loads of Sticky Baby Dust ya'll way
> 
> Maybe that was just your implantation bleeding?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank u I hope soClick to expand...

You're welcome! The timing sounds about right so I wouldn't count yourself out just yet! Baby dust to you!


----------



## Want_A_Baby

wavescrashove said:


> Want_A_Baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wavescrashove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want_A_Baby said:
> 
> 
> I wanna join im 8dpo but 2day ive had a little spotting 2day when I wiped but I think AF is bouta make her appearance even though she not due until the 28th but I still got my fingers crossed that I get my BFP. Well Im Sending loads of Sticky Baby Dust ya'll way
> 
> Maybe that was just your implantation bleeding?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank u I hope soClick to expand...
> 
> You're welcome! The timing sounds about right so I wouldn't count yourself out just yet! Baby dust to you!Click to expand...



Thank u I hope u get ur BFP


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Want_A_Baby said:


> I wanna join im 8dpo but 2day ive had a little spotting 2day when I wiped but I think AF is bouta make her appearance even though she not due until the 28th but I still got my fingers crossed that I get my BFP. Well Im Sending loads of Sticky Baby Dust ya'll way

Welcome, I am the psychic of the Team PUPO group and I say that 
Being 8dpo + spotting=BFP!!!!! :flower:


----------



## wavescrash

It's 10:30pm here which means it's not too long until I'm 5dpo and the chances of implantation are there! Excitement! :happydance:


----------



## MommaCC

Well lovely ladies it's 4am here and I'm awake with my lil man. I have a scratchy throat and achey dull pinching in my pelvis on the right side. 
I'm 5dpo today so lil bean needs to give me a sign in the next couple of days that he/she's there!! I'm feeling very preggy but that scares me a little in case I'm wrong!! 

4 days till testing!!!!! I'm gunna be strong and hold out!!

Hello to all the new ladies joining us! The more the merrier I say!! God luck to you all and lots of baby dust :dust:


----------



## wavescrash

I had a sore throat shortly after waking up today (4dpo) and it lasted through most of the day. It feels better now thank goodness but it came out of nowhere. Hopefully it's a positive sign for the both of us! :dust: Baby dust to you!


----------



## wavescrash

Ok, I've gotta ask because I'm certain y'all are more educated than me on all this.

I keep getting random twinges in my pelvic region. I'm only going on 5dpo so it's not implantation. Why does that happen? What does it mean? Is it nothing but my imagination? Sure enough, shortly after I post this, my ticker switches to 5dpo saying one of the top 10 symptoms is "twinges" hahaha. I still don't get it since I couldn't possibly have implanted yet. I'm getting them even as I type!


PS - notice the team pupo in my sig? feel free to steal/use it! no credit needed or anything like that!


----------



## Mariposa21

Hey insgirl - thanks for ya message. For some reason though it won't let me reply just yet or I don't know how?? Think will be testing around 26th if things start to look promising :) thank you again!


----------



## obeez

Hi there,
I would like to join this thread. Not entirely sure how many DPO I am, I think it's 3 but my temps were all over the place. Feel absolutely normal and going to try not to analyse every little thing that goes on with my body over the next week or so.
Good luck all x


----------



## fumbles

Wavescrashov, twinges are a good thing! And implantation can occur as early as dpo5. I had some cramps on dpo3 and 4 for sure, I didn't imagine it! Something is going on, but whether that is a little bean it's hard to say. Twinges could also be our bodies preparing for implantation! 

Mommacc your symptoms sound good too! 

I have absolutely nothing going on today! feeling very out :nope:


----------



## MommaCC

I did my ticker again and it says I'm 6dopo!! Happy with that lol!! Come on beanie momma will test for real in 3 days so get stucknin hunni!!


----------



## Jaylina

Hi!

I've been lurking in here for some time - but never included my 2 cents until now. You ladies seem so amazing and supportive to each other, makes me smile and weepy and then smile again haha 

Well...I know I am like due to test any time today, I kind of don't want to. With a history of bfn's, crazy symptom spottings, and diagnosis of PCOS, you can imagine my desire to take a hpt :-( So my best intervention for myself is to just wait if AF will arrive or not. 

As for symptoms, I have been having lower backache and very dull cramps that seem to worsen if I engage in BD, whether there's orgasm or not. I have felt twinges, sharp pokes and pinches down there. Oh and my mood swing shot waaaaay high this cycle. I don't want to be around OH but then I can't stand when he's not around lol, I know.....doesn't make any sense at all. And plus, I've been quite weepy.

I had a cycle with like symptoms before compared to this one, I think it was back in march....minus the backache though...but who knows if this is just PCOS plaguing me and taunting me like all other cycles....it drives me insane. I hadn't an idea that pcos mimics pg symptoms some.

(sigh).....af is due the 20th....wednesday needs to be here - i dont dread her presence, i dread that bfn :-(


----------



## Leanne Louise

Morning girls, 
I know this is prob norm but I can't remember from other months haven it...sorry tmi,but loads of cm,it feels like when you,ve come on!!?? Anyone else having this? Xx


----------



## Coffeybean

Hi ladies i'm 1DPO today.
yesterday i got my first EVER positive OPK i am so happy  hoping this month is our month!

here it is ! (it is positive right??)
 



Attached Files:







photo-1.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 33


----------



## fumbles

Hi Leanne, I'm getting an increase in cm too! Dunno what it means though...I'm scrutinising for IB. How are you feeling today?

Coffee bean that's a fab looking OPK! 

Welcome jaylina, sorry to hear about the PCOS, you are in the right place for support! This is the bestest thread ever!


----------



## Coffeybean

fumbles said:


> Hi Leanne, I'm getting an increase in cm too! Dunno what it means though...I'm scrutinising for IB. How are you feeling today?
> 
> Coffee bean that's a fab looking OPK!
> 
> Welcome jaylina, sorry to hear about the PCOS, you are in the right place for support! This is the bestest thread ever!

I can't believe how excited i was to get this - i think i'll be bouncing off the walls if i get a :bfp: lol got a +ve today too but not quite as strong as yesterdays :happydance:


----------



## Coffeybean

TMI alert!!!! - 
just a question ladies have any of you had any discharge from your nipples?- i've had this for the last 3 days. i'm thinking it could be due to increase in hormones. but gonna get it checked in case its an abscess or something


----------



## Mariposa21

Coffeybean said:


> Hi ladies i'm 1DPO today.
> yesterday i got my first EVER positive OPK i am so happy  hoping this month is our month!
> 
> here it is ! (it is positive right??)

I'm not sure what an OPK is so may need an explanation but keeping everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## Coffeybean

Mariposa21 said:


> Coffeybean said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies i'm 1DPO today.
> yesterday i got my first EVER positive OPK i am so happy  hoping this month is our month!
> 
> here it is ! (it is positive right??)
> 
> I'm not sure what an OPK is so may need an explanation but keeping everything crossed for you!!!Click to expand...

thanks hun OPK = ovulation prediction kit.


----------



## Mariposa21

Coffeybean said:


> Mariposa21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coffeybean said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies i'm 1DPO today.
> yesterday i got my first EVER positive OPK i am so happy  hoping this month is our month!
> 
> here it is ! (it is positive right??)
> 
> I'm not sure what an OPK is so may need an explanation but keeping everything crossed for you!!!Click to expand...
> 
> thanks hun OPK = ovulation prediction kit.Click to expand...

Thank you! Hope this month is the month for you!


----------



## Want_A_Baby

Wantingbbbump said:


> Want_A_Baby said:
> 
> 
> I wanna join im 8dpo but 2day ive had a little spotting 2day when I wiped but I think AF is bouta make her appearance even though she not due until the 28th but I still got my fingers crossed that I get my BFP. Well Im Sending loads of Sticky Baby Dust ya'll way
> 
> Welcome, I am the psychic of the Team PUPO group and I say that
> Being 8dpo + spotting=BFP!!!!! :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you I hope so and the spotting is gone YAY, SSBD


----------



## Leanne Louise

hi fumbles..me neither hopefully its a good things. not much going on today other than that apart from twinges down in pubic region!!! no cramping tho x


----------



## bbhopes

ovulation can sometimes cause leaking from breasts, I get it sometimes. I breast fed before so don't know if this is your first if it would be the same. hoping its a good sign for you, and nothing serious. :dust:


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Hello my wonderful PUPO friends!! I am so excited to be 6dpo now!! I remember back when I was 1dpo and wishing I was at day 6+. I woke up this morning with my bbs feeling a little fuller or a bit heavier. Also I have a lot more cm today. It feels like I'm always wet down there :blush: It's also kind of strechy and slick. My cervix is feeling like it's on it's way back up :happydance: It's higher than it was yesterday no longer sideways soft (like feeling my lips) and closed!! I think this is it girls..all of this is signs of BFP. I also woke up very hungry. I feel so thirsty as well. The cramps are very slight and I am still getting pinching pain but not as bad, unless I lay on my right side I guess the "baby" doesn't like it...lol The other thing is last night I was sitting on the couch and out of no where I has a very strong feeling hit me that was telling me that I am pregnant. It was so strong I was laughing & crying at the same time. How weird is that?

Welcome to the new girls!!

Leanne Louise- Lots of CM is a good sign from what I have read, was told & seen!! I hope this is it for you!!

Mariposa21- That was a very +opk!! Time to :sex: Good luck in the 2ww!!

fumbles- BFP BFP BFP!! CM is such a good sign!!!

Wavescrashov- Yes today could be the day!! Stick bean stick!!! I have a feeling that my bean made a nest for herself yesterday. Twinges & af type cramps is a very good thing!!

Okay I am so convinced that I am pregnant that I will have no other choice than to :rofl: If I get a bfn or af!! How is everyone today????


----------



## wavescrash

fumbles said:


> Twinges could also be our bodies preparing for implantation!

I hope so!:thumbup:


----------



## wavescrash

Wantingbbbump said:


> Wavescrashov- Yes today could be the day!! Stick bean stick!!! I have a feeling that my bean made a nest for herself yesterday. Twinges & af type cramps is a very good thing!!

I hope you're right!!!

And I like all your symptoms! I'm thinking you're getting your BFP! FX for you!


As far as my symptoms today for 5dpo so far: slightly tender boobs, dull headache for a better portion of the day, sore throat... just feels like my glands are swollen or something. Nothing really significant yet though. Here's hoping that changes over the course of the day or I wake up tomorrow on 6dpo and have crazy symptoms that scream "YOU'RE HAVING A BABYYYY."


Just read in another post, someone said decreased CM is a sign? What's that about? Mine's been decreasing a little (it's off and on) so I've been worried I'm out.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

OMG so I was reading that OPK's can also pick up HCG so because I had a very strong need to poas I broke out my very last opk and wee'd in a cup and dipped away. It came stright up like before the control line BFP!!! This could be it OMG!!! If I was testing to see if it was time to BD it would mean go time!! This means I have hcg in me. I tested my LH surge out and the test went 100% neg..totally white where the 2nd line was to be. What do you all think???


----------



## cass11

Wow, everyone seems to be getting some great symptoms all hopefully heading in the direction of those BFPs!! And such postive vibes from everyone too!! I cant wait until we start all that testing and fingers crossed we can watch a big line of BFP's from this thread!!!
Im 6dpo today which I feeling really positive about! Have still been getting these crazy dizzy spells, cramping and those little twinges! And my bb's have been very achey more towards the end of the day tho, Im normally a belly sleeper but last night my bb's were too sore!!!! 

Hope everyone is doing well today and keeping up those positive vibes!! xx


----------



## fumbles

Wantingbbbump!! OMG!! I've read this to about opks! What dpo are you again?

This is it this is it!!


----------



## cass11

Wantingbbbump - WOW!! That does sound very very exciting!! Sounds like there is definitely something happening there, Im not to up on my knowledge of OPK's but that sure does sound promising!! Do you think it would be to early for you to do HPT and see what it comes back with?? Sounds super exciting at the moment!! Fingers crossed for you! x


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Sounds like a promising BFP! how exciting! hope you get it! Let us know!!! :baby: lotta baby dust to you and to all! FX XO


----------



## Wantingbbbump

fumbles said:


> Wantingbbbump!! OMG!! I've read this to about opks! What dpo are you again?
> 
> This is it this is it!!

I am 6dpo today. I did my insem 7 days ago. So it's been a week sense my +opk double line and the CBE digital smile face. I showed the test to my mom and she was in shock because she has seen all of my opk's at first she thought it was a pg test and I said no it's a opk and she asked why is there a line so I told her how I have seen women taking opk's as pg tests because they will turn + if there is hcg in your system. OHHH I hope that this is the first step to my BFP!! Oh does eggs taste like cooked, wet dog to anyone else because I normally love eggs but not anymore it seems.


----------



## wavescrash

EXCITING! I've heard that a pos OPK is indicative of a pregnancy but I know nothing about it other than what I've read here. I hope it turns out to be your BFP though!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

cass11 said:


> Wantingbbbump - WOW!! That does sound very very exciting!! Sounds like there is definitely something happening there, Im not to up on my knowledge of OPK's but that sure does sound promising!! Do you think it would be to early for you to do HPT and see what it comes back with?? Sounds super exciting at the moment!! Fingers crossed for you! x

I thinks it's still to early for a pg test but I had a need to pee on something and I had just seen opk's being used as hpt's and then read about how they will also pick up low levels of hcg so I took the opk. I have to say that after 6 years of BFN it was great to see a BFP when there shouldn't be a line.


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

How exciting! So far so good! Cant wait until you test! :happydance: def preggers until proven otherwise lol :haha:


----------



## picklepot

Wantingbbbump said:


> picklepot said:
> 
> 
> Lol - I have come to the conclusion that we're all just a little mad.... and that's JUSt how I like it hee hee xxx
> 
> Wantingbbbump....you're SO right :) Do me a favour.....if you're having a blue day, to FIRST stranger you see..... just imagine walking up to 'her' saying.....''so what s your cm like today? Have you checked your cp too - open/closed/soft/firm etc?? Did you do some :sex: last night.......??''
> 
> Guarantee it will bring a smile to your face...... then you'll be like...' Oh, Picklepot said this would make me smile, and maybe have a little chuckle to myself''....then you'll chuckle even more because you'll think....''Picklepot......what a funny name''
> Then before you know it, you'll be staring at some poor stranger with a very 'odd' smile on your face with an occasional giggle and that poor stranger will think.......''Why is that lady smiling and giggling at me?'' and she'll check her skirt isn't hitched up, or that she doesn't have something on her face and you can walk on by feeling happy and will have completely forgotten you were having a 'blue' day :) xxxxx
> 
> OMG I LOVE YOU!!! now my mom thinks I'm crazy because she called to talk and was talking about her bank balence and I busted out laughing so hard I snorted!! I will so do that that next time I'm feeling blue. I was sittling here and out of no where I felt pregnant, my head kept saying that I am..Now I'm 100% crazyClick to expand...

Hee hee hee xxxxxx mmmmwah x:happydance:


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Trying4ababyy said:


> How exciting! So far so good! Cant wait until you test! :happydance: def preggers until proven otherwise lol :haha:

Thats right!! I think I am going to test Friday or Saturday That will put me 9 & 10dpo. Oh I hope this is it, but for some reason I have a feeling it is...well that feeling might just be my craziness :rofl:


----------



## picklepot

Wantingbbbump said:


> Trying4ababyy said:
> 
> 
> How exciting! So far so good! Cant wait until you test! :happydance: def preggers until proven otherwise lol :haha:
> 
> Thats right!! I think I am going to test Friday or Saturday That will put me 9 & 10dpo. Oh I hope this is it, but for some reason I have a feeling it is...well that feeling might just be my craziness :rofl:Click to expand...

MASSIVE FX for you babes xxxxxx


----------



## Leanne Louise

I'm gun a try and wait till Monday..doubt I will be able to though...pls let us all get our bfps!!! X


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

good luck Leann :dust: im gonna test @ 9 dpo which is comming up soon, until then :coffee:


----------



## Leanne Louise

Thank you!! Whoever tests on 9dpo please post pics straight away xx


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Will do, I'm really loving this thread! BUMP!:happydance:


----------



## picklepot

Well girls, I'm 8dpo and just not at all sure what to make of it all.....
Wasn't able to fully enjoy my zumba class last night, in fact, i had to leave the class for a few minutes with HORRIFIC cramping....almost doubled over type cramping....don't get too excited though, I've had this when exercising before so probably just my weight posing a problem..... :(
Yesterday all day my lower back was AGONY but again...don't get too excited - I've had a bad back most of my life!!!

Today I have been cramping, tonight it's a little heavier but not unbareable.... maybe if I wasn't looking for it, I wouldn't really notice ..... :(

After a 4 days of a COMPLETE absense of CM, it's returned this evening but again, nothing to really write home about.... :( 

Sorry girls, I'm just not really feeling very PUPO today.... think I need an early night and a new day....9dpo tomorrow....wow that's gone quick xxx

How are the rest of you, girls? xxx


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Okay so after a ton of reading about using a opk as a hpt here is what I have found out!!

They are 85% accurate in using as a hpt because they can detect the HCG alpha chain and the LH is 100% the same as the HCG alpha chain. HCG has 2 chains the Alpha chain that your body has more of in very early pregnancy and the Beta chain. We all know that the Beta chain is what HPT's & Dr's test for. The alpha chain is always there but the beta chain will get stronger then the alpha. So I feel safe to say that at this point I am 85% pregnant :happydance: Now my Dr. agrees with these facts but he said so much can happen between now and when beta chain gets stronger that women using opk's as hpt's will find out they are pregnant as soon as the day after the embryo implants and sometimes end up feeling the loss of the child because of finding out so early. So there we go, Here's to me being 85% pregnant :wine:


----------



## wavescrash

Picklepot - Aw I'm sorry you're feeling so down today :hugs: I'm sure we've all had or will have those days during this 2ww. I'm having one myself today as nothing significant has happened and I'm reading about everyone else with bigger symptoms. Hopefully we both start feeling something real soon!

Wantingbbbump - How exciting!!! I wish I had an OPK to use and check! But it's probably better if I just wait. I'm still super excited for you! Let's hope it sticks! :happydance:


I just woke up from another 2 hour nap (second this week) and have a dull headache again/still. Boobs not that sore. Nothing else going on. Kinda frustrated and impatient. EDIT - half hour later and I think I have some slight cramping on the left side.


----------



## Maple

Hi Ladies! I posted a couple days ago but then couldn't find the thread. Love the new name though! I think I'm 6 days dpo and don't really have any symptoms unfortunately. I did have pain around my right ovary the day of and the day following ovulation... and a few vivid dreams early on, but nothing today or yesterday. Despite the lack of symptoms, I can't wait for Saturday to get here so I can test! I'll be 10/11 dpo then. I don't have any cheapy tests, and the stores near me don't sell them, but will order them on-line if I don't get a BFP this cycle so that in the future I can start testing a bit earlier without worrying about spending too much $$! 

Hope you're all have a great week so far & hope we all have good news in the coming week! :)


----------



## wavescrash

:dust: to you Maple!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I hope that you get your BFP this cycle Maple!!


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

No symptoms for me but love the fun on this thread :hug:


----------



## wavescrash

The twinges/cramps I thought I was feeling haven't gone away. I'm hoping it's the much-awaited implantation cramps but it could be nothing at all. They haven't been that sharp or anything just uncomfortable. And I've been mildly gassy (ewww.) Boobs not sore right now but very excited to be soon rolling into 6dpo.


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

I'm sure im out this cycle because i feel the same as i do any other day but thats okay because it gives me lil more room to drop a few more pounds to get ready :coolio: hows everyone else doing? :flower:


----------



## Leanne Louise

Well after the previous days having lots of cm today so far iv had none..don't know wat this means?? No other symptoms really my belly just 'feels' weird Almost butterfly like..I'm strange I know! Haha.how's everyone else xx


----------



## Ambree

fumbles said:


> Hi Leanne!
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be good if we just turned green or something as soon as sperm and egg meet! :rofl:

:laugh2:


----------



## wavescrash

Woke up 6dpo and nothing going on. Before bed last night, I had a headache and felt like my glands were swollen but all is well today. It's bumming me out. I know I'm not out yet but I just feel like it. All my friends (that know) keep saying, "You're pregnant! I just know it!" but that doesn't help when I don't FEEL pregnant. It's too early for anything to be going on realistically. I just want some sign or symptom to just right out and wave it's red flag in my face to ease my anxiety about it. I just want to get my BFP this time around.

I got pregnant with my daughter the only time her father & I had sex unprotected, it was on my most fertile day. I had a second pregnancy resulting in a m/c where I had unprotected sex 3 or 4 days in a row but I didn't know if I was fertile or not. I didn't follow my cycle then. This time, I'm actively TTC and it's driving me crazy. I don't know how y'all do it month after month if you didn't succeed the first time or two.


----------



## cass11

To everyone not feeling any symptoms at the moment, dont give up hope! I know its easier said than done but I know a heap of my friends who never felt anything during their pregnancies! I remember two of my close friends saying to me if it wasnt for their growing tummies they would actual forget they were pregnant! No sickness, sore boobies or even back pain!!! I was so jealous because with my son i was SO sick for about the first four months! So there is hope yet! Everyone is different! Just hang in there and remember to keep sending those positive vibes to your uterus!! hehe!! xx


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Hey girls,

Well after my mom begged me I broke down and took a HPT..BFN :cry: I know that it's really early because I'm only 7dpo but I thought that if a baby really did implant at 5dpo then it should show a faint line. I am really sad & I'm wishing that I never let my mom talk me into taking a test. It was a FRER 6 days before your missed preiod and tomorrow will be 6 days before so wouldn't you think that if I was pg it would have showed something? I don't know if I can do this again next cycle. How do you all do it cycle after cycle? Or is the first cycle the hardest because we let ourselves think that there is no way it won't work. I am just so down now...why the hell did I get my hopes up so high? I really wish I wouldn't of taken that dang test!!!! :growlmad: As for symptoms I have lower back pain, mild cramps, my bbs still feel heavier than normal and today they are mildly sore but all of this is also the same as af so I'm not feeling much hope there. I am sorry that I acted a fool by being so sure that I was pregnant. If I try again (I don't think I am going to though) next cycle then I am so not going to let my mind get so carried away like I did with this cycle!! I will still be praying for all of you to get your BFP'S!!! :dust: Gosh I feel just so dumb for getting my hopes up like I did knowing the slim chance of a bfp.


----------



## Leanne Louise

Oh Hun don't let your hopes get down just yet..your 7dpo not surprised you got a bfn! You might not even of implanted yet which means no hcg would show up, fingers crossed for our bfps!!! Xxx


----------



## wavescrash

HEY NOW LADY! Aren't you the one saying we're all PUPO??! You're not out until AF shows her ugly face? You haven't seen AF yet and you've had some seriously promising symptoms. You're not out yet. Just wait another 4 days and try testing again. We can both test Sunday or you can try and wait to see if AF shows. But you're not out. I know how depressing a BFN can be but this site alone is proof that so many women get dozens of BFN but still wind up getting their BFP. Don't give up yet :)


----------



## Wantingbbbump

wavescrashove said:


> HEY NOW LADY! Aren't you the one saying we're all PUPO??! You're not out until AF shows her ugly face? You haven't seen AF yet and you've had some seriously promising symptoms. You're not out yet. Just wait another 4 days and try testing again. We can both test Sunday or you can try and wait to see if AF shows. But you're not out. I know how depressing a BFN can be but this site alone is proof that so many women get dozens of BFN but still wind up getting their BFP. Don't give up yet :)

You've got yourself a testing buddy :thumbup: I know that it's too early but man does seeing a bfn hurt! I am so going to hold off on testing until Sunday and maybe I will see a bfp then. I really don't know what I was thinking testing so dang soon, I knew it was going to be a bfn at this point :dohh: Just wishful thinking I guess :haha:


----------



## wavescrash

Sounds good to me. 10dpo is probably still too early to test for me but I'm going to do it anyway. Test Sunday, Monday & Tuesday with my dollar store tests, and if they're negative I'm going to wait until AF is supposed to show and then test with a FRER. If one of them shows a BFP then I'm going to use the rest to verify haha. Basically I'm setting myself up for a ton of BFNs but oh well. I'm feeling the need to POAS like crazy.

You tested soon because you're anxious. Nothing wrong with that. We're all guilty of it in one way or another. You'll get your BFP, just keep trying to wait.


----------



## Leanne Louise

Oh quick question, is extreme bloating a sign???? X


----------



## Wantingbbbump

It can be..Good luck!!


----------



## wavescrash

My boobs have begun to hurt a little again and one of my nipples hurts. This better be something and not just my imagination.


----------



## sarbear4266

Wantingbbbump said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Well after my mom begged me I broke down and took a HPT..BFN :cry: I know that it's really early because I'm only 7dpo but I thought that if a baby really did implant at 5dpo then it should show a faint line. I am really sad & I'm wishing that I never let my mom talk me into taking a test. It was a FRER 6 days before your missed preiod and tomorrow will be 6 days before so wouldn't you think that if I was pg it would have showed something? I don't know if I can do this again next cycle. How do you all do it cycle after cycle? Or is the first cycle the hardest because we let ourselves think that there is no way it won't work. I am just so down now...why the hell did I get my hopes up so high? I really wish I wouldn't of taken that dang test!!!! :growlmad: As for symptoms I have lower back pain, mild cramps, my bbs still feel heavier than normal and today they are mildly sore but all of this is also the same as af so I'm not feeling much hope there. I am sorry that I acted a fool by being so sure that I was pregnant. If I try again (I don't think I am going to though) next cycle then I am so not going to let my mind get so carried away like I did with this cycle!! I will still be praying for all of you to get your BFP'S!!! :dust: Gosh I feel just so dumb for getting my hopes up like I did knowing the slim chance of a bfp.


Don't get down! I have taken a test at 6 7 and 8 dpo and I have no idea why! For some reason this 2ww is the hardest yet! DH and I are going to get some jewelry supplies so i can start making some to take my mind off of it. I actually have some great ideas for women ttc :) Don't feel dumb. NEVER feel dumb! It is a hard thing not to do especially when you want it so bad. Sometimes it is hard, but have Faith :) BTW, I think your story is amazing. You're step dad seems like a remarkable man. Reminds me of something my step dad would do. He has been in my life since I was about 3 or 4 and has been my Dad since then. Fingers are crossed for you :)


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Thanks sarbear!! i think your right and I need to have a little faith. I don't even really know why the bfn hurt me so much because I knew it would be. Wishful thinking I guess. I am going to try to stay away from the hpt's and hold out until sunday. I will be 11dpo & 3 days before af so that one will have to tell me something. If it's a bfn though I will believe that one because with all my kids I was able to get a bfp at that point some sooner. My step dad is amazing!! I have called him daddy my whole life and I know how bad he wants a child of his own and after. I am wondering if I get a bfn if I should pay for my dad to have a sperm count & stuff done. That might be a good thing to know. I just didn't think one was needed because my mom did get pregnant by him but lost the baby. What do you think?


----------



## fumbles

I say don't bother even thinking about sperm analysis, because you're pregnant!!!


----------



## sarbear4266

I agree with Fumbles! But even if there is a slight chance there isn't, maybe it will just take a couple of times :) My last bfp I got at 12 dpo but resulted in a loss. I'm still ttc #1 :( dh has a 7 y/o son, but I would like to experience everything he was able to ya know? I'm praying for you and everyone else :)


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

sarbear4266 said:


> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls,
> 
> Well after my mom begged me I broke down and took a HPT..BFN :cry: I know that it's really early because I'm only 7dpo but I thought that if a baby really did implant at 5dpo then it should show a faint line. I am really sad & I'm wishing that I never let my mom talk me into taking a test. It was a FRER 6 days before your missed preiod and tomorrow will be 6 days before so wouldn't you think that if I was pg it would have showed something? I don't know if I can do this again next cycle. How do you all do it cycle after cycle? Or is the first cycle the hardest because we let ourselves think that there is no way it won't work. I am just so down now...why the hell did I get my hopes up so high? I really wish I wouldn't of taken that dang test!!!! :growlmad: As for symptoms I have lower back pain, mild cramps, my bbs still feel heavier than normal and today they are mildly sore but all of this is also the same as af so I'm not feeling much hope there. I am sorry that I acted a fool by being so sure that I was pregnant. If I try again (I don't think I am going to though) next cycle then I am so not going to let my mind get so carried away like I did with this cycle!! I will still be praying for all of you to get your BFP'S!!! :dust: Gosh I feel just so dumb for getting my hopes up like I did knowing the slim chance of a bfp.
> 
> 
> Don't get down! I have taken a test at 6 7 and 8 dpo and I have no idea why! For some reason this 2ww is the hardest yet! DH and I are going to get some jewelry supplies so i can start making some to take my mind off of it. I actually have some great ideas for women ttc :) Don't feel dumb. NEVER feel dumb! It is a hard thing not to do especially when you want it so bad. Sometimes it is hard, but have Faith :) BTW, I think your story is amazing. You're step dad seems like a remarkable man. Reminds me of something my step dad would do. He has been in my life since I was about 3 or 4 and has been my Dad since then. Fingers are crossed for you :)Click to expand...

Omg i am into jewelry making now and its awesome!!!


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Wantingbbbump said:


> Thanks sarbear!! i think your right and I need to have a little faith. I don't even really know why the bfn hurt me so much because I knew it would be. Wishful thinking I guess. I am going to try to stay away from the hpt's and hold out until sunday. I will be 11dpo & 3 days before af so that one will have to tell me something. If it's a bfn though I will believe that one because with all my kids I was able to get a bfp at that point some sooner. My step dad is amazing!! I have called him daddy my whole life and I know how bad he wants a child of his own and after. I am wondering if I get a bfn if I should pay for my dad to have a sperm count & stuff done. That might be a good thing to know. I just didn't think one was needed because my mom did get pregnant by him but lost the baby. What do you think?

Heya, :flower: first just wanted to say sorry about the early BFN but your never out until the bad witch shows, dont know how long you have been TTC but you need patience, take it from me ive been TTC for 16 months and some women on this site for years, but i'm not not really getting all into it and not preventing it obviously, its going to happen at its time thats meant to be:thumbup:, relax, let nature take its course and eventually its gonna happen sooner or later :happydance: stay positive as you were before you tested, hope this helps, :dust: to you and to all the ladies on this site


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Trying4ababyy said:


> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> Thanks sarbear!! i think your right and I need to have a little faith. I don't even really know why the bfn hurt me so much because I knew it would be. Wishful thinking I guess. I am going to try to stay away from the hpt's and hold out until sunday. I will be 11dpo & 3 days before af so that one will have to tell me something. If it's a bfn though I will believe that one because with all my kids I was able to get a bfp at that point some sooner. My step dad is amazing!! I have called him daddy my whole life and I know how bad he wants a child of his own and after. I am wondering if I get a bfn if I should pay for my dad to have a sperm count & stuff done. That might be a good thing to know. I just didn't think one was needed because my mom did get pregnant by him but lost the baby. What do you think?
> 
> Heya, :flower: first just wanted to say sorry about the early BFN but your never out until the bad witch shows, dont know how long you have been TTC but you need patience, take it from me ive been TTC for 16 months and some women on this site for years, but i'm not not really getting all into it and not preventing it obviously, its going to happen at its time thats meant to be:thumbup:, relax, let nature take its course and eventually its gonna happen sooner or later :happydance: stay positive as you were before you tested, hope this helps, :dust: to you and to all the ladies on this siteClick to expand...

Before moving onto donor sperm I have been trying for 6 years. I do have patience, I wasn't going to test until this weekend but my mom talked me into it. I also know that it's sill very early and knew that I would see a bfn but that doesn't mean that it didn't hurt or put fear that it wont work and make me wonder if at the end of all of this ( 6months of insems) if I am going to walk away with a bfn & a bigger hole in my heart. I am trying to stay positive but then there is moments like this when it's hard. I'm sure that after your 16 months of trying you know what I mean. If I don't get a bfp with in the 6 months then my trying is over. I still have tons of hope for this cycle and I think it's just hard because it's my first after 6 years of tears month after month. :hugs:


----------



## sarbear4266

Trying4ababyy said:


> sarbear4266 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls,
> 
> Well after my mom begged me I broke down and took a HPT..BFN :cry: I know that it's really early because I'm only 7dpo but I thought that if a baby really did implant at 5dpo then it should show a faint line. I am really sad & I'm wishing that I never let my mom talk me into taking a test. It was a FRER 6 days before your missed preiod and tomorrow will be 6 days before so wouldn't you think that if I was pg it would have showed something? I don't know if I can do this again next cycle. How do you all do it cycle after cycle? Or is the first cycle the hardest because we let ourselves think that there is no way it won't work. I am just so down now...why the hell did I get my hopes up so high? I really wish I wouldn't of taken that dang test!!!! :growlmad: As for symptoms I have lower back pain, mild cramps, my bbs still feel heavier than normal and today they are mildly sore but all of this is also the same as af so I'm not feeling much hope there. I am sorry that I acted a fool by being so sure that I was pregnant. If I try again (I don't think I am going to though) next cycle then I am so not going to let my mind get so carried away like I did with this cycle!! I will still be praying for all of you to get your BFP'S!!! :dust: Gosh I feel just so dumb for getting my hopes up like I did knowing the slim chance of a bfp.
> 
> 
> Don't get down! I have taken a test at 6 7 and 8 dpo and I have no idea why! For some reason this 2ww is the hardest yet! DH and I are going to get some jewelry supplies so i can start making some to take my mind off of it. I actually have some great ideas for women ttc :) Don't feel dumb. NEVER feel dumb! It is a hard thing not to do especially when you want it so bad. Sometimes it is hard, but have Faith :) BTW, I think your story is amazing. You're step dad seems like a remarkable man. Reminds me of something my step dad would do. He has been in my life since I was about 3 or 4 and has been my Dad since then. Fingers are crossed for you :)Click to expand...
> 
> Omg i am into jewelry making now and its awesome!!!Click to expand...


Are you? i am pretty excited. I have so many ideas!


----------



## baby time

hi new to this im 5 days till af due and feel so strange hope its not all in my head after a bad mc last year im praying so hard that its my month


----------



## wavescrash

I've resorted to torturing myself by checking out the baby bump picture thread in the first trimester section of this board. If I don't get my BFP then I'm gonna have a go at AF. Gonna take that witch down.

Come on 2ww, SPEED UP. I'm impatient.


----------



## fumbles

I'm with you waves! I've been inventing all sorts of ways to torture myself! I don't know how I'm going to react to BFN or BFP! I'm in a big adrenaline filled muddle now.

I'm struggling to think straight :nope:


Picklepot, I know you've been feeling a bit low recently, so here's a happy dance for you, when you come back to catch up on this thread! 

:wohoo:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Wantingbbbump said:


> Trying4ababyy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> Thanks sarbear!! i think your right and I need to have a little faith. I don't even really know why the bfn hurt me so much because I knew it would be. Wishful thinking I guess. I am going to try to stay away from the hpt's and hold out until sunday. I will be 11dpo & 3 days before af so that one will have to tell me something. If it's a bfn though I will believe that one because with all my kids I was able to get a bfp at that point some sooner. My step dad is amazing!! I have called him daddy my whole life and I know how bad he wants a child of his own and after. I am wondering if I get a bfn if I should pay for my dad to have a sperm count & stuff done. That might be a good thing to know. I just didn't think one was needed because my mom did get pregnant by him but lost the baby. What do you think?
> 
> Heya, :flower: first just wanted to say sorry about the early BFN but your never out until the bad witch shows, dont know how long you have been TTC but you need patience, take it from me ive been TTC for 16 months and some women on this site for years, but i'm not not really getting all into it and not preventing it obviously, its going to happen at its time thats meant to be:thumbup:, relax, let nature take its course and eventually its gonna happen sooner or later :happydance: stay positive as you were before you tested, hope this helps, :dust: to you and to all the ladies on this site Click to expand...
> 
> Before moving onto donor sperm I have been trying for 6 years. I do have patience, I wasn't going to test until this weekend but my mom talked me into it. I also know that it's sill very early and knew that I would see a bfn but that doesn't mean that it didn't hurt or put fear that it wont work and make me wonder if at the end of all of this ( 6months of insems) if I am going to walk away with a bfn & a bigger hole in my heart. I am trying to stay positive but then there is moments like this when it's hard. I'm sure that after your 16 months of trying you know what I mean. If I don't get a bfp with in the 6 months then my trying is over. I still have tons of hope for this cycle and I think it's just hard because it's my first after 6 years of tears month after month. :hugs:Click to expand...

ah okay i missed the donor and insem part, makes sense, hang in there! :thumbup: im sure theres light in the end of your tunnel, :dust::friends:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

fumbles said:


> I'm with you waves! I've been inventing all sorts of ways to torture myself! I don't know how I'm going to react to BFN or BFP! I'm in a big adrenaline filled muddle now.
> 
> I'm struggling to think straight :nope:
> 
> 
> Picklepot, I know you've been feeling a bit low recently, so here's a happy dance for you, when you come back to catch up on this thread!
> 
> :wohoo:

awww fumbles love the support you give us, you guys are great! i love this fun ongoing sillyness thread :flower: i still have no symptoms but thats cool, i'll slap AF silly if she arrives :haha:


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Trying4ababyy- Sometimes in fact 99% of the time no symptoms is a good thing. I don't really feel anything other than af symptoms. I have really bad af like cramps and my bbs or should I say the left one is really starting to hurt the right is sore. I have really had some mood swings :muaha: today too and i feel like at any moment the tears are going to fall. IDK feels like the witch is going to hit me but shes in for a surprise because I don't feel like playing nice with her this month. I'm going to sick fumbles on her :devil: I am also going to run her over :bike: she's not going to like me at all this month:haha: :rofl: I just hope that she's not late so i can start trying again (if I need to because I'm a member of Team PUPO and 85% pregnant)


:af::ignore::grr::ban::witch::af:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Wantingbbbump said:


> Trying4ababyy- Sometimes in fact 99% of the time no symptoms is a good thing. I don't really feel anything other than af symptoms. I have really bad af like cramps and my bbs or should I say the left one is really starting to hurt the right is sore. I have really had some mood swings :muaha: today too and i feel like at any moment the tears are going to fall. IDK feels like the witch is going to hit me but shes in for a surprise because I don't feel like playing nice with her this month. I'm going to sick fumbles on her :devil: I am also going to run her over :bike: she's not going to like me at all this month:haha: :rofl: I just hope that she's not late so i can start trying again (if I need to because I'm a member of Team PUPO and 85% pregnant)
> 
> 
> :af::ignore::grr::ban::witch::af:

Lol i like the "im going to sick fumbles on her" thats a good one :thumbup: well im prepared for the witch to arrive--> :gun:, im gonna spray anti AF pesticide on me too :haha:


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Trying4ababyy said:


> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> Trying4ababyy- Sometimes in fact 99% of the time no symptoms is a good thing. I don't really feel anything other than af symptoms. I have really bad af like cramps and my bbs or should I say the left one is really starting to hurt the right is sore. I have really had some mood swings :muaha: today too and i feel like at any moment the tears are going to fall. IDK feels like the witch is going to hit me but shes in for a surprise because I don't feel like playing nice with her this month. I'm going to sick fumbles on her :devil: I am also going to run her over :bike: she's not going to like me at all this month:haha: :rofl: I just hope that she's not late so i can start trying again (if I need to because I'm a member of Team PUPO and 85% pregnant)
> 
> 
> :af::ignore::grr::ban::witch::af:
> 
> Lol i like the "im going to sick fumbles on her" thats a good one :thumbup: well im prepared for the witch to arrive--> :gun:, im gonna spray anti AF pesticide on me too :haha:Click to expand...

When is she due to show? Oooh I want some of that spray..I wonder if they have it at wal mart..:haha: My af should be here on the 27th...I am going to send :mail: her another pink slip now so I know that she has it for next month. I do have to say that I don't remember having af symptoms this early last time but then again I wasn't looking for them either. I do know for sure that I didn't have cramps like this last month before af. Normally they don't start until af shows.


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Wantingbbbump said:


> Trying4ababyy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> Trying4ababyy- Sometimes in fact 99% of the time no symptoms is a good thing. I don't really feel anything other than af symptoms. I have really bad af like cramps and my bbs or should I say the left one is really starting to hurt the right is sore. I have really had some mood swings :muaha: today too and i feel like at any moment the tears are going to fall. IDK feels like the witch is going to hit me but shes in for a surprise because I don't feel like playing nice with her this month. I'm going to sick fumbles on her :devil: I am also going to run her over :bike: she's not going to like me at all this month:haha: :rofl: I just hope that she's not late so i can start trying again (if I need to because I'm a member of Team PUPO and 85% pregnant)
> 
> 
> :af::ignore::grr::ban::witch::af:
> 
> Lol i like the "im going to sick fumbles on her" thats a good one :thumbup: well im prepared for the witch to arrive--> :gun:, im gonna spray anti AF pesticide on me too :haha: Click to expand...
> 
> When is she due to show? Oooh I want some of that spray..I wonder if they have it at wal mart..:haha: My af should be here on the 27th...I am going to send :mail: her another pink slip now so I know that she has it for next month. I do have to say that I don't remember having af symptoms this early last time but then again I wasn't looking for them either. I do know for sure that I didn't have cramps like this last month before af. Normally they don't start until af shows.Click to expand...

The Idiot is due the 27th too for the both of us!!! A pink slip is a good idea and Im sure walmart would have the anti AF pesticide for a "low low price":haha:, and we def need donald trump to tell her "your fired", thats awesomeness :haha:


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Trying4ababyy-:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I guess we will both have to beat up the witch together..man she's going to have a bad day and be in a very bad mood after were done with her. Yes the Trump so needs to look at her and say "YOUR FIRED" it would be great if he fired her on TV that would be the highest rated show yet with all of us girls TTC watching.


----------



## wavescrash

Hey ladies. Just got home from an exciting evening at the carnival in town which worked great to pass some time. I almost didn't think about this 2ww once, minus when I saw a VERY pregnant woman walking around and felt nothing but envy.

Anyway, I have a question. I know boob pain is a symptom. What about nipple pain? My boobs are a bit sore but right now it's nothing to write home about. However my nipples have been having some pain all day. Especially if I touch them, they'll get some almost stabbing pains for a few and then it dies down but they're still sore. They're also a little more pronounced than normal. Sorry if it's TMI but it's almost like they're hard but they're not actually hard. Normally they're pretty "flat" but they're sticking out (just not hard.) What's up with that? Is it a good sign? It's never happened before/during AF before and I don't really remember it with my past pregnancy, then again I wasn't symptom spotting then to notice.


----------



## wavescrash

fumbles said:


> I'm with you waves! I've been inventing all sorts of ways to torture myself! I don't know how I'm going to react to BFN or BFP! I'm in a big adrenaline filled muddle now.

Hahah. I don't know how I'm going to react to either. I'm expecting a BFN and hoping for a BFP. FX for us all!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

wavescrashove said:


> Hey ladies. Just got home from an exciting evening at the carnival in town which worked great to pass some time. I almost didn't think about this 2ww once, minus when I saw a VERY pregnant woman walking around and felt nothing but envy.
> 
> Anyway, I have a question. I know boob pain is a symptom. What about nipple pain? My boobs are a bit sore but right now it's nothing to write home about. However my nipples have been having some pain all day. Especially if I touch them, they'll get some almost stabbing pains for a few and then it dies down but they're still sore. They're also a little more pronounced than normal. Sorry if it's TMI but it's almost like they're hard but they're not actually hard. Normally they're pretty "flat" but they're sticking out (just not hard.) What's up with that? Is it a good sign? It's never happened before/during AF before and I don't really remember it with my past pregnancy, then again I wasn't symptom spotting then to notice.

I know that nipple pain is a good sign but I have never had it myself. I know what you mean about nipples feeling hard and laying flat but sticking out. I have the same thing going on. Also I cant wear my bra today because it feels wrong/tight and makes my bbs hurt/sore more. The other strange thing is the areola had a dark ring around the edges thats becoming a very uneven circle, like a child trying to draw a circle. Is this a good sign?


----------



## wavescrash

I've read that darkening areolas is a good sign too. I ended up Googling and read that a lot of women said that they had little to no actual boob pain but had nipple pain similar to what I'm going through. Reassuring, definitely. I wish I could remember how it all felt when I was pregnant the first and second time. I just remember with my daughter that my boobs just hurt all the time before I found out (just don't remember how soon.) My ex had commented that they would hurt just by him looking at them (based on my complaining about their soreness.)

This time they've just hurt on and off but as of today my nipples have been super sore. FX for us (and everyone else in this thread of course!)


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Don't feel bad I have trouble remembering what my period was like on my last one. lol
I do know that I didn't have cramps this early. I remember waking up the morning it started with mild cramps and then when flow started they got worse. I did start 2 days early though so maybe the cycle before I may have had cramps 2 days before af but I don't think I did. I'm pretty sure that they don't show up until right before af does. IDK I guess I'll know on Sunday and Wednesday for sure. I really really hope that you and the other girls get that golden BFP this month!!


----------



## wavescrash

Yeah I can't say I've ever had cramps before AF (nothing until after bleeding has started) so if I get anything beforehand I'm going to feel a bit more confident about getting my BFP. Thanks dear, so sweet. You know we all wish the same for you!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I know and thank you!! I am so happy that I found this thread! This is a crazy ride in the 2ww and it kind of leaves me feeling whip-lashed but having all of you in my moments of 100% pure craziness is such a help because I have nobody I can talk to when I'm feeling down. Dh doesn't understand how hard the 2ww is and everyone else I know only wants to hear me say " I'm sure it worked" so I have to come here to let the fear out. I really thank you and the other girls for putting up with my crazy butt..lol


----------



## wavescrash

Same here. I'm keeping it quiet from everyone aside from a few close friends so I can't really talk about it with anyone. My boyfriend just thinks I'm crazy and tells me to stop worrying, I'm pregnant... as if it's that simple! Oh well. I'm super glad I found this place too! Nobody here cares about the constant posting or whining or doubting or worrying and it's nice to have people to go through this together with.

I'm feeling dull cramps as we speak! I can't wait for our tickers to change days already!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I 100% agree!!


----------



## wavescrash

I am now torturing myself by looking at 2nd trimester baby bumps and showing them to my boyfriend. I said that if I don't get my BFP this month I'm going to be so upset. He goes, "There's always next month." I told him that's the wrong answer, haha. When will they learn?


ETA - TICKER CHANGED!! Yay!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

They never will. My dh tried to make me lol today after I told him that I tested too soon and got a bfn by saying "thank god" Oh no he didn't!! After a while of me not talking to him he asked me why I was so upset with hum...Really he had to ask? So I told him that he really hurt my feelings and the look on his face was so sad. He said sorry and that he didn't mean it. that he was just trying to make me laugh..thats a man for you!! He keeps saying that he's sure I'm pregnant, that it's a feeling he has. He has also said that if he's wrong...there is always next month. I'm telling you all men share a mind hehehehe


----------



## wavescrash

Haha aw. If only they could live in our minds for just one day, ESPECIALLY when ttc and during the 2ww. When he said there's always next month, I told him that's something a stupid person would say hahaha. Every time I complain of some ailment the last few days he goes, "Yep, you're pregnant!" I'm like... "You have no idea what that means. It's too early for any real symptoms!" But he keeps swearing I'm pregnant. Hopefully they're both right!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

That would be fantastic if they are both right and we both get out BFP!!


----------



## wavescrash

I agree!!!


----------



## cass11

Hi ladies, How are we all going today?? I had the most awful night sleep last night! I was having the most crazy dreams and just couldnt get comfy! Woke up this morning with a runny nose and sore throat too! Im not sure if this could mean anything?? 

I am so glad I have found this thread too. It feels good to write down how Im feeling and knowing I wont be judged and told that im just whinging or looking into things too much! haha! It has been the biggest help during this torturous 2ww! 

Wavescrashove - I know what you mean with your DH!! Mine is being the exact same, I mention something and hes like "yep, we are having a baby" haha! Its actually kind of annoying haha!!! Im happy that he so interested in whats happening with me but at the same time I just hope Im not getting his hopes up if we do end up with a BFN! 

Wantingbbbump - My bbs are looking the same as you are explaining yours. And this is what they looked like just before I got my BFP with my son, so fingers crossed!! But having said that I havent really studied my bbs before a normal AF before so for all I know they always do this, haha!! But now Im always looking at them!! LOL!! I went out to DH last night and said "you know my bbs best do they look different?" haha!! He reckons they look bigger so that has to be good sign! 

Hope all you lovely ladies are doing well!! Is anyone getting ready to test? Im holding out until around the 28th!! AF is due the 29th!! Baby dust to everyone!! Look forward to hearing how you are all going! x


----------



## wavescrash

I think my boyfriend is tired of me flashing him my boobs asking if he sees the changes I do. My nipples look darker and slightly bigger and more pronounced than normal. But anyway, I agree. I hope their hopes are that high thinking that it can't be that hard to get pregnant haha. I fully expect nothing but BFN (even though I've already been pregnant twice.) Oh well, fingers crossed for us all!


----------



## cass11

Keep positive wavescrashove!!! It not over until the witch arrives! Until then you are PUPO!!!


----------



## fumbles

Argh...!!! The wait is killing me slowly!! I'm 8 dpo today!

Got some symptoms back today! Mild cramps and OMG the bloating! I only eaten a slice of bread and a cup of soup today and I'm already bloated!! How is that possible!? 

Dying to test, I was considering getting an OPK today, what to you guys think?


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks Cass! So glad to have this thread/you ladies to keep me staying positive!

Fumbles - if you really feel the need to test and can't hold off, go for it. I know a lot of people will say don't test until it's really time otherwise you set yourself up for some heartbreak. But I know how hard it is to not test when you've really got that urge to POAS. I mean, I'm already planning out a 3-4 day testing spree.

Use my 3 dollar store tests to test Sunday, Monday & Tuesday (10, 11 & 12 dpo.) If they're negative, I'll wait until the day AF is due (assuming she doesn't show) and use a FRER. However if I get a BFP on any of the dollar store tests, I'll use a FRER or Clear Blue Digital to confirm (as well as whatever dollar store tests are left over.) Hahaha. So if you can't wait, I suggest just using an OPK to satisfy your urge for a couple days.


----------



## fumbles

Thanks waves! I'm glad you've got your stick peeing all organised! I can never descried. Some days I'm like 'I'm not testing until AF shows' next I'm browsing the web for 50 ICs! 

I'm going to go get OPK today...so watch this space!!!


----------



## Leanne Louise

I know wat you mean about the bloating fumbles!!!! X


----------



## fumbles

Hi Leanne, I'm glad I'm not the only one! It's getting a bit ridiculous really! 

Ok now I really really really need your advice PUPO pals! I just took the OPK test and got a positive result! But the test line is faint, def there and pink! What the heck does that mean! I'm freaking out here!

My DH is away until Monday...really need someone to talk too about all this :cry:


----------



## Leanne Louise

I know!! I'm sure wantingbbbump did one of those aswell didn't she and got same as you?? Look at her previous posts x x


----------



## cass11

Hi Fumbles, im not to knowledgeable on OPKs as HPT's. But what I do know is that OPK's dectect the LH which is your luteinizing hormone which obviously detects whether or not you are ovulating. And the HPT as im sure you know dectects you HCG levels. These two hormones are super similar pretty much identical. So your OPK is obviously picking up on one of these hormones being in your body. If you know when you actually did ovulate this month then you would know the chances of whether or not your OPK is showing HCG in your system. I think this is super positive sign that something very exciting is happening with you! How many DPO are you? Would it be too soon for HPT?? Strangly enough even tho and OPK can pick up both these hormones a HPT will only predict HCG in your system. 

I really hope this helps you! And my Fingers are crossed super tight for you! x


----------



## fumbles

Hi Leanne, yeah it was wantingbbbump that inspired me to try the OPK because I was going out of my mind! But now I'm even worse! :haha:

Cass11 thanks for the info, I'm really nervous now because it's feeling a bit real! and I didn't think our chances were that high this cycle. 
:wacko:


----------



## fumbles

I'm 8dpo today by the way and my symptoms seemed to be around during 3-4dpo then nothing until today, definate cramps and twinges in the pelvis. My cm disappeared as normal after ovulation but has increased gradually over the last few days, lotion-like and today is def more than normal with White clumps ..sorry tmi!


----------



## picklepot

fumbles said:


> Picklepot, I know you've been feeling a bit low recently, so here's a happy dance for you, when you come back to catch up on this thread!
> 
> :wohoo:

Thank you sweetie xxxxx Feeling very blah to be honest and am certing the witch will arrive....again but your happy dance made me really smile - so thank you xxx

Here's a smiley for you :dance:


----------



## TryinFor1

Hey ladies! Mind if I join? 

I am most definitely saying pregnant until proven otherwise because I am 8 days late from expected af!

Went and took a blood pregnancy test yesterday but they wont call me back!!!!!


----------



## picklepot

fumbles said:


> I'm 8dpo today by the way and my symptoms seemed to be around during 3-4dpo then nothing until today, definate cramps and twinges in the pelvis. My cm disappeared as normal after ovulation but has increased gradually over the last few days, lotion-like and today is def more than normal with White clumps ..sorry tmi!

Hello lovely,

Well, funnily enough I'm quite similar to you.....

At 4dpo thrush started to develop - got worse 5dpo at 6dpo I had some brown spotting and have had light cramping up until 6(ish) dpo, then nothing apart from absolutely NO CM at all!! 
Gradually coming back though - more watery than anything but no abundance of it or anything.

Then after a few days of nothing at all, today I had all i can describe as twisting type twinges in my left lower abdomen....not sure what that could be.....Wind maybe lol.

Anyway - I'm feeling a little less positive for myself ( due to my last almost 3 years of BFN's I guess) but I'm really pleased I came back on here tonight because my favourite TTC ladies have all cheered me up a little.

Love you guys xx Thank you xxx:happydance:


----------



## Leanne Louise

Hi ladies,
Iv had a dull achey feelin in my left side for a couple of hours now..does anyone know what this could be? X x


----------



## fumbles

Hey picklepot! 

I know what you mean about the twisting type twinges, they're sort of hard to explain, and it's hard to def be sure if it's anything real! 

So sorry that your journey has been so long, I really think your BFP is just around the corner. Most people I've spoken too have said they had no real symptoms or anything until they were at least 8 weeks. When do you think you'll test? 
:hugs:


----------



## picklepot

fumbles said:


> Hey picklepot!
> 
> I know what you mean about the twisting type twinges, they're sort of hard to explain, and it's hard to def be sure if it's anything real!
> 
> So sorry that your journey has been so long, I really think your BFP is just around the corner. Most people I've spoken too have said they had no real symptoms or anything until they were at least 8 weeks. When do you think you'll test?
> :hugs:

Yeah - really odd feelings to explain. They aren't constant either so that makes it even more difficult to explain lol.

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh I'm SO hoping......................SO Hoping :( It's been so long....eurgh!!
I'm not sure if I'm going to test.....how mad does that sound!!!? I'm thinking I might hold out until about 2 weeks after I'm due for my period.....because that way I might ACTUALLY get my BFP and if not, I won't have to look at another BFN and can get excited for my next cycle xxxx
Gosh, I sound so miserable, huh!! sorry girlies - need to snap out of it.... P.......U...........P....................O!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woop x


----------



## wavescrash

fumbles said:


> Thanks waves! I'm glad you've got your stick peeing all organised! I can never descried. Some days I'm like 'I'm not testing until AF shows' next I'm browsing the web for 50 ICs!
> 
> I'm going to go get OPK today...so watch this space!!!

Hahahah! I just went and bought a 2-pack of FRER after work today so I'm all set for Sunday. No idea how the OPKs work though. I saw you got a faint positive but no idea what that means as far as getting a BFP on a HPT. FX for you!


----------



## benjwool

I'm 8 DPO and AF due on the 25th This is our last shot, if no BFP, hubby gets snipped. Feeling all the cramps, cervix is high and closed, tender breasts. This all feels like PMS too, I hate the 2WW!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## TryinFor1

benjwool said:


> I'm 8 DPO and AF due on the 25th This is our last shot, if no BFP, hubby gets snipped. Feeling all the cramps, cervix is high and closed, tender breasts. This all feels like PMS too, I hate the 2WW!!!! :growlmad:


Why is this your last try and if not he gets snipped? it seems like you would want to keep him unsnipped to keep trying! lol


----------



## benjwool

TryinFor1 said:


> benjwool said:
> 
> 
> I'm 8 DPO and AF due on the 25th This is our last shot, if no BFP, hubby gets snipped. Feeling all the cramps, cervix is high and closed, tender breasts. This all feels like PMS too, I hate the 2WW!!!! :growlmad:
> 
> 
> Why is this your last try and if not he gets snipped? it seems like you would want to keep him unsnipped to keep trying! lolClick to expand...


You're right are LOL, but we are lucky enough to have 3 wonderful boys already. We figure if it doesn't happen in a few days, it just wasn't meant to be for us. But I am super stoked at the prospect of a :bfp:


----------



## fumbles

Two weeks after AF! You are strong! Lol I totally agree that the stress of seeing a BFN is worth avoiding if possible. What's the latest your AF has ever been? 

We should try to take our minds off the wait a bit, who has pets? I have a little terrier called Jack, who currently seems to enjoy sleeping across my bloated tummy! 

Waves, you are def a POAS-aholic....love it! :thumbup:




picklepot said:


> fumbles said:
> 
> 
> Hey picklepot!
> 
> I know what you mean about the twisting type twinges, they're sort of hard to explain, and it's hard to def be sure if it's anything real!
> 
> So sorry that your journey has been so long, I really think your BFP is just around the corner. Most people I've spoken too have said they had no real symptoms or anything until they were at least 8 weeks. When do you think you'll test?
> :hugs:
> 
> Yeah - really odd feelings to explain. They aren't constant either so that makes it even more difficult to explain lol.
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh I'm SO hoping......................SO Hoping :( It's been so long....eurgh!!
> I'm not sure if I'm going to test.....how mad does that sound!!!? I'm thinking I might hold out until about 2 weeks after I'm due for my period.....because that way I might ACTUALLY get my BFP and if not, I won't have to look at another BFN and can get excited for my next cycle xxxx
> Gosh, I sound so miserable, huh!! sorry girlies - need to snap out of it.... P.......U...........P....................O!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woop xClick to expand...


----------



## wavescrash

Hahah thanks!

We have 2 cats and a 3 month old English/Neo Mastiff mix. He's only 3 months old but is 40lbs and bigger than most full grown dogs already. He's going to get HUGE haha.


----------



## wavescrash

Seriously, my nipples freaking huuuuurttttt. And I've had an increase in the urge to pee. I went to the bathroom a little bit ago, came upstairs and sat down for 15 minutes and had to pee again. I've been up here sitting in bed another 15 min and have the urge to go again.

Seriously, if I don't get my BFP, I'm going to destroy my body for messing with my head so much.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I heard about girls on here paying for psychic predictions for their bfp so I thought $10 sure why not and today I got mine...I don't like it or agree with it because I want my BFP this cycle not a cycle in October with my BFP in November..:dohh: I wonder how many she has got right? How are all of you today? Me I'm having a great boob day. I woke up and they were bigger :happydance: They hurt/ kind of burn and these cramps are annoying. I asked my mom today about if I have ever said anything about cramps this early and she said NO it's always the night before or the day of. At this point I wish that af would just come if I'm not going to get a bfp..I want to start my next cycle. She can stay away (my first choice) if it's a bfp. :haha: I am so glad this 2ww is coming to a end soon!! Oh she said I would have a boy too. I kind of want a girl.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

wavescrashove said:


> Seriously, my nipples freaking huuuuurttttt. And I've had an increase in the urge to pee. I went to the bathroom a little bit ago, came upstairs and sat down for 15 minutes and had to pee again. I've been up here sitting in bed another 15 min and have the urge to go again.
> 
> Seriously, if I don't get my BFP, I'm going to destroy my body for messing with my head so much.

Me too!! My body is really acting like I am going to get a BFP. If I don't I won't trust my body again!!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Hey I have a question for all of you..If I have 5 days left to testing how come when I broke down and took a hpt today (sorry I just couldn't help myself. A monster took over my body) I got another bfn with a frer 6days sooner test? Hummmm it's making me think..the test lies..thats it!!:rofl: Okay no testing until sunday..I swear!!:muaha:


----------



## Wantingbbbump

fumbles said:


> Hi Leanne, I'm glad I'm not the only one! It's getting a bit ridiculous really!
> 
> Ok now I really really really need your advice PUPO pals! I just took the OPK test and got a positive result! But the test line is faint, def there and pink! What the heck does that mean! I'm freaking out here!
> 
> My DH is away until Monday...really need someone to talk too about all this :cry:

It means that you have LH or HCG in your system!! Welcome to being 85% pregnant..Lets run away from the other 15% that means it's wrong..:rofl:

I am 8dpo too and I can't help myself I bought 2 more FRER's and 2 CBE digital tests. Whats wrong with me..Oh and then I used one of my other FRER's and got another bfn, you'd think I learned from yesterday but NO. I just want to pee on everything and see if I can get 2 lines. I even heard that if you dip a hpt in apple juice you will get a bfp, I wanted to go and get some just to see the double lines..I need to go to poas rehab!!


----------



## wavescrash

Wantingbbbump said:


> Me too!! My body is really acting like I am going to get a BFP. If I don't I won't trust my body again!!

Seriously!!! Did you have Gail do your prediction? I've seen/read that she's pretty accurate but not always. I thought about getting a prediction done but I can't afford it right now and didn't want to be disappointed by what she would have to say. Hopefully she's wrong and you get your BFP this month!


As far as the FRER saying 6 days before a missed period... that can be slightly inaccurate if you ovulated later than you thought or if implantation happened later than you thought. Technically implantation can still happen for both of us (up to day 12, correct?) so if it hasn't happened yet or JUST recently happened, HCG wouldn't be high enough to come up on the test yet.

I bought a 2-pack of FRER today and have seriously resisted the urge to test. I now have 5 tests just laying around. It's going to drive me nuts but I don't want to be disappointed just yet or waste some of my tests. If I can hold out until Sunday/10dpo, my chances of a BFP are higher and hopefully I won't have to invest in anymore HPTs if I were to waste them this early on.

:dust:


----------



## TryinFor1

Hey ladies..

I know I just joined this thread today, but I am also out today. I have been proven not-pregnant.


Stupid blood tests and stupid eight day late period.. 

Gail predicted boy in September. That would put me at my third month without BC which is the normal amount of time for women to conceive after Nuvaring. 





:cry:


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I used Jenny. I mean If she is right and i have to try until Oct. then so be it because then I will get a bfp. I just don't want to have to wait 3 months to do it. I am not going to do any more predictions because they are kind of a waste of money. If I get my af I will be okay with it because we only have a 25% chance of a bfp each month and most have to do 3 cycles for a bfp. Some 6 and others a year. My dr said that if it takes longer than a year then I need to go to a RE to seek IUI's or IVF. I can't afford IVF and I might be able to do 1 IUI with no meds or u/s because it's going to be like $600 and that's only if Dh say's yes. I think I am going to send my donor in for a sa if this cycle is a bust. He is 58 and I really want to know if everything is still going right. I don't want to have high hopes for 6 months if there is no chance of a bfp. Then I will just order frozen sperm if my donor now has issues. Does this make any sense? My mom keeps saying that I am 100% pregnant lol


----------



## wavescrash

Yeah, that all makes sense and I'd probably feel the same way if I have gone down your path this long. Hopefully none of it comes to that and your mom's right & you get your BFP! I'm really hoping that you do!!!!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

TryinFor1- I am so sorry that you got a BFN!!:hugs: I would take september, I got Oct getting pregnant & Nov getting my BFP from Oct cycle with a boy by Jenny.

wavescrashove- I hope that your right!! Sunday is going to be fun!! I can't wait even if I get a BFN. It's going to be fun to see what you get. I think if I get BFN then I am just going to wait for af and call this cycle a bust with af due on Wednesday. If I am pregnant it should show on sunday 4 sure!!


----------



## Ambree

Wantingbbbump said:


> I am 8dpo too and I can't help myself I bought 2 more FRER's and 2 CBE digital tests. Whats wrong with me..Oh and then I used one of my other FRER's and got another bfn, *you'd think I learned from yesterday but NO. I just want to pee on everything and see if I can get 2 lines.* I even heard that if you dip a hpt in apple juice you will get a bfp, I wanted to go and get some just to see the double lines..I need to go to poas rehab!!

haha so good to know I'm not the only one :headspin:
At 7 dpo I'm really OCD for two lines.
I've decided that it cant hurt to test every day (or even twice a day :blush:), as long as I am aware that it really is very early and a BFN isn't absolute at this stage.
I feel queasy and have pain in my right leg - GREAT! :mrgreen:


----------



## Ambree

TryinFor1 said:


> Hey ladies..
> 
> I know I just joined this thread today, but I am also out today. I have been proven not-pregnant.
> 
> Stupid blood tests and stupid eight day late period..
> 
> Gail predicted boy in September. That would put me at my third month without BC which is the normal amount of time for women to conceive after Nuvaring.
> 
> :cry:

pesky pesky AF, so sorry she insisted on arriving for you TryinFor1.
Sincere best wishes for next cycle :hugs:


----------



## wavescrash

Wantingbbbump said:


> TryinFor1- I am so sorry that you got a BFN!!:hugs: I would take september, I got Oct getting pregnant & Nov getting my BFP from Oct cycle with a boy by Jenny.
> 
> wavescrashove- I hope that your right!! Sunday is going to be fun!! I can't wait even if I get a BFN. It's going to be fun to see what you get. I think if I get BFN then I am just going to wait for af and call this cycle a bust with af due on Wednesday. If I am pregnant it should show on sunday 4 sure!!

I hope I'm right too. I'm excited for Sunday as well but I'm expecting a BFN though. Just so that's out there and I can't be too disappointed when it happens. I hope that if you wind up with a BFN on Sunday and you decide to give up and wait for AF that you're surprised and wind up not getting her and pregnant after all!


I just took a shower and noticed my nipples were swollen too, mostly on the outer sides but swollen nonetheless. They hurt to let the water hit them, too. I can honestly say that's never been a PMS symptom for me.


----------



## TryinFor1

Ambree said:


> TryinFor1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies..
> 
> I know I just joined this thread today, but I am also out today. I have been proven not-pregnant.
> 
> Stupid blood tests and stupid eight day late period..
> 
> Gail predicted boy in September. That would put me at my third month without BC which is the normal amount of time for women to conceive after Nuvaring.
> 
> :cry:
> 
> pesky pesky AF, so sorry she insisted on arriving for you TryinFor1.
> Sincere best wishes for next cycle :hugs:Click to expand...


The thing is.. she hasn't arrive. I am waiting for her to now so I can move onto my next cycle ttc. But thank you so much for the :hugs:

I am currently on cd37.


----------



## Ambree

Was the blood test qualitative or quantitative?

Two cycles ago, my AF arrived 14 days late. My usual 26 day cycle became 42 days. I was so crushed. I really thought I was pg but I only ever produced BFNs.
I dont know what happened.
I think I made myself think I was pg and somehow gave myself psychosomatic symptoms or something.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Ambree said:


> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> I am 8dpo too and I can't help myself I bought 2 more FRER's and 2 CBE digital tests. Whats wrong with me..Oh and then I used one of my other FRER's and got another bfn, *you'd think I learned from yesterday but NO. I just want to pee on everything and see if I can get 2 lines.* I even heard that if you dip a hpt in apple juice you will get a bfp, I wanted to go and get some just to see the double lines..I need to go to poas rehab!!
> 
> haha so good to know I'm not the only one :headspin:
> At 7 dpo I'm really OCD for two lines.
> I've decided that it cant hurt to test every day (or even twice a day :blush:), as long as I am aware that it really is very early and a BFN isn't absolute at this stage.
> I feel queasy and have pain in my right leg - GREAT! :mrgreen:Click to expand...

I agree. If I have them in my house then they are going to meet my wee. I had a few moments of gaging and queasy ness Also still cramping, back pain, nicer bbs that tingle/burn and are really hate being in a bra also my cervis is back at a med from being low, soft & still closed. CM is creamy like lotion. Gosh it's still weird to be talking about this..:haha: I am going to try and hold out until Sunday but..we'll see how well that holds because todays test wasn't taken with FMU.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

wavescrashove said:


> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> TryinFor1- I am so sorry that you got a BFN!!:hugs: I would take september, I got Oct getting pregnant & Nov getting my BFP from Oct cycle with a boy by Jenny.
> 
> wavescrashove- I hope that your right!! Sunday is going to be fun!! I can't wait even if I get a BFN. It's going to be fun to see what you get. I think if I get BFN then I am just going to wait for af and call this cycle a bust with af due on Wednesday. If I am pregnant it should show on sunday 4 sure!!
> 
> I hope I'm right too. I'm excited for Sunday as well but I'm expecting a BFN though. Just so that's out there and I can't be too disappointed when it happens. I hope that if you wind up with a BFN on Sunday and you decide to give up and wait for AF that you're surprised and wind up not getting her and pregnant after all!
> 
> 
> I just took a shower and noticed my nipples were swollen too, mostly on the outer sides but swollen nonetheless. They hurt to let the water hit them, too. I can honestly say that's never been a PMS symptom for me.Click to expand...

I am going to be surprised if you get a bfn with everything you have been feeling. Okay do you think we will symptom watch this hard if (please NO af) we get af??? I say we will because it will be a new cycle and we like being crazy. How could we not have symptoms whern we are PUPO...:rofl:


----------



## TryinFor1

Ambree said:


> Was the blood test qualitative or quantitative?
> 
> Two cycles ago, my AF arrived 14 days late. My usual 26 day cycle became 42 days. I was so crushed. I really thought I was pg but I only ever produced BFNs.
> I dont know what happened.
> I think I made myself think I was pg and somehow gave myself psychosomatic symptoms or something.

I am assuming you are asking me and to be totally honest, I have no clue. I was so upset to hear it was negative I didnt think to ask. 

I dont care if it is 14 days late because that would only be 6 more days till it arrives! I really want to start on my next cycle.


----------



## Maple

Sorry to hear about your test results TryingFor1, must have been really disappointing news, especially since AF is late :( 

I think I am 8 or 9 dpo today. Was on a train last night and felt really nauseous afterwards (wouldn't say it happens all the time, but I do get motion sickness from time to time). I woke up feeling nauseous too and couldn't resist the urge to test (wish I had your willpower Waitingforbabybump!). I think part of it was that I was on the two week wait site and noticed that someone posted a BFP at 9 dpo, lol. Used a FRER. Unfortunately it was a BFN. My boobs aren't sore, and my CM doesn't seem any different from other cycles, but I've been having vivid dreams, gassy & have felts twinges in my ovary area so still hopeful! I'm planning to test again on Saturday when I should be 11 dpo... 

It's so hard not to obsess!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Maple said:


> Sorry to hear about your test results TryingFor1, must have been really disappointing news, especially since AF is late :(
> 
> I think I am 8 or 9 dpo today. Was on a train last night and felt really nauseous afterwards (wouldn't say it happens all the time, but I do get motion sickness from time to time). I woke up feeling nauseous too and couldn't resist the urge to test (wish I had your willpower Waitingforbabybump!). I think part of it was that I was on the two week wait site and noticed that someone posted a BFP at 9 dpo, lol. Used a FRER. Unfortunately it was a BFN. My boobs aren't sore, and my CM doesn't seem any different from other cycles, but I've been having vivid dreams, gassy & have felts twinges in my ovary area so still hopeful! I'm planning to test again on Saturday when I should be 11 dpo...
> 
> It's so hard not to obsess!

I'm sorry that you got a bfn today!! I did too :nope: I didn't use fmu either though, not that it would of helped at 8dpo. It's still just too early for both of us. I hope that you get a really bright BFP on Saturday! I am going to try and hold off until Sunday but those darn hpt's keep calling and asking to be wee'd on. It's very hard to not obsess over everything in the 2ww. With my other bfp's I swear I got me bfp's in a week but I have to be wrong about that!!! I really hope that you get your BFP this cycle!!


----------



## wavescrash

Wantingbbbump said:


> wavescrashove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> TryinFor1- I am so sorry that you got a BFN!!:hugs: I would take september, I got Oct getting pregnant & Nov getting my BFP from Oct cycle with a boy by Jenny.
> 
> wavescrashove- I hope that your right!! Sunday is going to be fun!! I can't wait even if I get a BFN. It's going to be fun to see what you get. I think if I get BFN then I am just going to wait for af and call this cycle a bust with af due on Wednesday. If I am pregnant it should show on sunday 4 sure!!
> 
> I hope I'm right too. I'm excited for Sunday as well but I'm expecting a BFN though. Just so that's out there and I can't be too disappointed when it happens. I hope that if you wind up with a BFN on Sunday and you decide to give up and wait for AF that you're surprised and wind up not getting her and pregnant after all!
> 
> 
> I just took a shower and noticed my nipples were swollen too, mostly on the outer sides but swollen nonetheless. They hurt to let the water hit them, too. I can honestly say that's never been a PMS symptom for me.Click to expand...
> 
> I am going to be surprised if you get a bfn with everything you have been feeling. Okay do you think we will symptom watch this hard if (please NO af) we get af??? I say we will because it will be a new cycle and we like being crazy. How could we not have symptoms whern we are PUPO...:rofl:Click to expand...

Hahah :) Me too, honestly which is silly because I'm anticipating a BFN. I'm weird, I know. Honestly... if AF greets me, I'll probably symptom spot like crazy again the next time. Looking for something different than this one. www.countdowntopregnancy.com has a neat little way of tracking all your cycle symptoms and then comparing them to each other (and other pregnant women at the same dpo as you.) I'll probably compare my cycles like crazy!


I've barely eaten anything all evening. Just got back from taking my DD to the ER (preforated eardrum due to an infection behind it that broke through, ear started bleeding like crazy) and grabbed a toasted breakfast bagel to eat and I barely ate half of it and now I can't finish it. I feel like I'll get sick if I keep eating. And I have to pee like crazy today.


----------



## benjwool

I decided with all the symptom spotting that I would try to take a test 3 days early. There is a VERY FAINT line. I will re-test with morning urine tomorrow, fingers crossed :)


----------



## Leanne Louise

Well....i took one of those cheap internet tests today bfn!!! Af not due till we'd tho..o hope there's still hope,very disheartening :( x


----------



## Leanne Louise

Wednesday


----------



## cdj1

Morning girls! Hope this link helps those who wonder if they should test to decide!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/207924-hpt-tests-results-anyone-trying-decide-hpt.html

:dust: FX'd to us all!!!


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

heya ladies, ive decided im not going to test at all period, no sense of bothering myself when i dont have any symptoms, i still have none whatsoever, which is cool with me because im still working on a little weight loss and toning, gives me extra time on that, but in the mean time how is everyone else? :flower::hugs:


----------



## fumbles

Hello ladies! 

For anyone how is curious about the OPK as a HPT, check out www.peeonastick.com, they have a whole section where they've compared results at different dpo. In short, don't use OPKs as HPTs! 

Anyway, symptoms have gone away except for the lack of appetite, don't if that's relevant! 

Anyhow! LINE UP GIRLS (pun intended :haha:) I'm testing Sunday (dpo 11) who is with me! I want pictures of pee sticks and everything!


----------



## fumbles

Leanne, sorry about the BFN, but It's so early yet! Got my Fx for you! I saw some HPTs from a pregnant lady and she had nothing at all at dpo10, the tiniest of faintest lines at dpo11 then WOW big dark line on dpo12, it's amazing how strong it can get over such as short time! 
:hugs:


----------



## wavescrash

I caved and tested this morning (8dpo) but of course it was a BFN. I was expecting it (it's still too early) but just had to POAS and my nipples are freaking me out a little so I went for it. I seriously just peed like 10 minutes ago and have to go again. Oh well... the 2ww continues. At least I'm past half-way.

Fumbles, I'm testing on Sunday! (10dpo for me.) That was my original plan anyway. I'm pretty sure wantingbbbump is testing on Sunday too. FX for us all!


----------



## picklepot

Trying4ababyy said:


> heya ladies, ive decided im not going to test at all period, no sense of bothering myself when i dont have any symptoms, i still have none whatsoever, which is cool with me because im still working on a little weight loss and toning, gives me extra time on that, but in the mean time how is everyone else? :flower::hugs:

I'm with you hunni xxx I'm too fed up of getting BFN's :( ......although I say that.....you never know if my grit and determination will hold out lol x

I'm really peed off actually. I started a diet last week and lost 10lbs in 1 week.........this week, I've lost 1lb!!!!!!!!!!!! I measley pound!!! There had better be a damn good reason for it, I tell you because I have stuck to it like glue and not cheated at all .
I've been MEGA hungry the last 3 days though too xxx

Other than that - not much to write home about.......a few cramps but noting catastrophic!!! Bleurgh!!!!! 

Baby dust to all my PUPO girlies xxx
(I can't believe we're all at the almost ready to test stage.......this thread started at 2dpo girls :) Love it ) xx


----------



## MommaCC

Hey girls just wanted to let you know I'm still alive lol!! I'm visiting my parents and had took DS1 to the beach for the first time today! This is the best way to spent the tww! I'm trying really hard not to think about it!! 

I've just had a read and a catch up!! IRS sounding really positive for most people!! 
GL everyone I'm still loving being PUPO!!!!!!!

:hug: xoxo :dust:


----------



## Wantingbbbump

OMG OMG OMG :bfp::bfp::bfp: I took a FRER 6 days sooner and I had a very very faint line!! I have had 4 people look at it and it's there!!! Now I am hoping that it's a very sticky little bean and that it sticks for 9 months!! I have waited for 6 years for this baby!! Please don't leave me little bean!!


----------



## picklepot

Wantingbbbump said:


> OMG OMG OMG :bfp::bfp::bfp: I took a FRER 6 days sooner and I had a very very faint line!! I have had 4 people look at it and it's there!!! Now I am hoping that it's a very sticky little bean and that it sticks for 9 months!! I have waited for 6 years for this baby!! Please don't leave me little bean!!

YIPPPPPPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE xxxx

Congratulations babe - this is INCREDIBLE!!!!!! Where are the piccies???? xxx YAY - so happy for you xxxx

Are you the 2nd PUPO girlie to get her :bfp: or first??? You might just be starting the trend for us all :) xxxx


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I'm not sure. I tried to get it to show in a pic but it wouldn't. I am going to re test tomorrow or Sunday and post that pic. I wish I could get in a pic but it's so very faint. I keep asking my mom if she really sees it but we put it next to the yesterdays test and it's there. I hope that all of you get your BFP's too!! The funny thing is I was getting ready for next month..:haha: I am on :cloud9: right now. I can't stop shaking and crying. I have waited for so long. My only worry now is if it's going to stay. Snuggle in tight little bean Oh I tested with 2nd mu too. I bet it would of been brighter if I would have used FMU.


----------



## MommaCC

Hey girls just wanted to let you know I'm still alive lol!! I'm visiting my parents and had took DS1 to the beach for the first time today! This is the best way to spent the tww! I'm trying really hard not to think about it!! 

I've just had a read and a catch up!! IRS sounding really positive for most people!! 
GL everyone I'm still loving being PUPO!!!!!!!

:hug: xoxo :dust:


----------



## picklepot

Well PLEASE pop a pic up on here tomorrow then :) xxxx Well done girl xx


----------



## HopefulxMommy

How am I just now seeing this thread, I have my FX'd for all of you!!!! I am only at 7dpo so I am waaaaayyy behind, but the same as trying4ababy, I have no symptoms except EXTREM sore BBs, thats it.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## cass11

YAY!!!! CONGRATS Wantingbbbump!!! How exciting!! My fingers are crossed that its a sticky little bean!!! x How exciting!!


----------



## picklepot

HopefulxMommy said:


> How am I just now seeing this thread, I have my FX'd for all of you!!!! I am only at 7dpo so I am waaaaayyy behind, but the same as trying4ababy, I have no symptoms except EXTREM sore BBs, thats it.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Hee hee - Welcome :) This is the BEST thread on B&B by FAR :) xxx

I'm 11dpo and too scared to test....so not going to lol x 

Baby dust to you too hunny xxxx


----------



## picklepot

MommaCC said:


> Hey girls just wanted to let you know I'm still alive lol!! I'm visiting my parents and had took DS1 to the beach for the first time today! This is the best way to spent the tww! I'm trying really hard not to think about it!!
> 
> I've just had a read and a catch up!! IRS sounding really positive for most people!!
> GL everyone I'm still loving being PUPO!!!!!!!
> 
> :hug: xoxo :dust:

Have a lovely break MommaCC xxxxxx


----------



## HopefulxMommy

picklepot said:


> HopefulxMommy said:
> 
> 
> How am I just now seeing this thread, I have my FX'd for all of you!!!! I am only at 7dpo so I am waaaaayyy behind, but the same as trying4ababy, I have no symptoms except EXTREM sore BBs, thats it.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Hee hee - Welcome :) This is the BEST thread on B&B by FAR :) xxx
> 
> I'm 11dpo and too scared to test....so not going to lol x
> 
> Baby dust to you too hunny xxxxClick to expand...

I see that:) LOL!!! I am scared to test, scared of everything, LOL!!! I have OCD and that makes the 2WW 10X worse! LOL

Thanks soooo much!! I hope when you decide you are ready to test you get that big dark line:)


----------



## Wantingbbbump

picklepot said:


> Well PLEASE pop a pic up on here tomorrow then :) xxxx Well done girl xx

I will :happydance:


----------



## Leanne Louise

Wahoo wantingbbbump congrats!!!! I took an Internet cheapie this morn and bfn :( hoping it was just too early x x


----------



## benjwool

Wantingbbbump said:


> OMG OMG OMG :bfp::bfp::bfp: I took a FRER 6 days sooner and I had a very very faint line!! I have had 4 people look at it and it's there!!! Now I am hoping that it's a very sticky little bean and that it sticks for 9 months!! I have waited for 6 years for this baby!! Please don't leave me little bean!!


:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

WOO HOO!!!! CONGRATS!!!!! I got another faint line this morning on hpt as well as a positive opk. Hope it's not only wishful thinking over here!!!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

benjwool said:


> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> OMG OMG OMG :bfp::bfp::bfp: I took a FRER 6 days sooner and I had a very very faint line!! I have had 4 people look at it and it's there!!! Now I am hoping that it's a very sticky little bean and that it sticks for 9 months!! I have waited for 6 years for this baby!! Please don't leave me little bean!!
> 
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> WOO HOO!!!! CONGRATS!!!!! I got another faint line this morning on hpt as well as a positive opk. Hope it's not only wishful thinking over here!!!Click to expand...

I was just thinking that about mine. Now I'm hoping that I'm not jumping the gun because I got 1 super duper faint faint line. I was trying to get it to show in a pic to post but my web cam sucks and wont show the line. Then I inverted the test trying that way and it still wouldn't show. I hate my web cam!! My mom said that she can see a shadow of a line and then before she left she looked at me and said " I hope that I don't have line eye" :dohh: I guess I am just going to stay calm until Sunday and then I'll know for sure. Gosh this sucks!! I hope that it's a real bfp and that your tests are real bfp's too. I am going to be hopeful because I am part of Team PUPO!! And I have not been proven other wise yet. It's still very early I'm only 9dpo.


----------



## benjwool

Wantingbbbump said:


> benjwool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> OMG OMG OMG :bfp::bfp::bfp: I took a FRER 6 days sooner and I had a very very faint line!! I have had 4 people look at it and it's there!!! Now I am hoping that it's a very sticky little bean and that it sticks for 9 months!! I have waited for 6 years for this baby!! Please don't leave me little bean!!
> 
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> WOO HOO!!!! CONGRATS!!!!! I got another faint line this morning on hpt as well as a positive opk. Hope it's not only wishful thinking over here!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I was just thinking that about mine. Now I'm hoping that I'm not jumping the gun because I got 1 super duper faint faint line. I was trying to get it to show in a pic to post but my web cam sucks and wont show the line. Then I inverted the test trying that way and it still wouldn't show. I hate my web cam!! My mom said that she can see a shadow of a line and then before she left she looked at me and said " I hope that I don't have line eye" :dohh: I guess I am just going to stay calm until Sunday and then I'll know for sure. Gosh this sucks!! I hope that it's a real bfp and that your tests are real bfp's too. I am going to be hopeful because I am part of Team PUPO!! And I have not been proven other wise yet. It's still very early I'm only 9dpo.Click to expand...


I agree, positive thinking, but sill trying to keep it cool ;)


----------



## Wantingbbbump

benjwool said:


> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> benjwool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> OMG OMG OMG :bfp::bfp::bfp: I took a FRER 6 days sooner and I had a very very faint line!! I have had 4 people look at it and it's there!!! Now I am hoping that it's a very sticky little bean and that it sticks for 9 months!! I have waited for 6 years for this baby!! Please don't leave me little bean!!
> 
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> WOO HOO!!!! CONGRATS!!!!! I got another faint line this morning on hpt as well as a positive opk. Hope it's not only wishful thinking over here!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I was just thinking that about mine. Now I'm hoping that I'm not jumping the gun because I got 1 super duper faint faint line. I was trying to get it to show in a pic to post but my web cam sucks and wont show the line. Then I inverted the test trying that way and it still wouldn't show. I hate my web cam!! My mom said that she can see a shadow of a line and then before she left she looked at me and said " I hope that I don't have line eye" :dohh: I guess I am just going to stay calm until Sunday and then I'll know for sure. Gosh this sucks!! I hope that it's a real bfp and that your tests are real bfp's too. I am going to be hopeful because I am part of Team PUPO!! And I have not been proven other wise yet. It's still very early I'm only 9dpo.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, positive thinking, but sill trying to keep it cool ;)Click to expand...

Ya know I am happy that I got a shadow of a line because now if it's wrong then I really don't think I'm going to be as upset. Really it just makes me all the more excited to get on with my next cycle if need be. I have faith that I will get a bfp that I know is real and can post, I just might have to wait. But it's sure fun to see a little something on a test. If I don't get a brighter line and get my af then next cycle I am not buying any hpt's until my period is late so I can't use them too early or get another shadow. Does anyone know if FRER's give shadows of lines a lot? I'd really like to know. Also if I did jump the gun and this is false or nothing then I'm sorry!! I just got really excited and posted away :rofl:


----------



## Leanne Louise

Wantingbbbump I did a cheeapy test today which was bfn..do you think this could still be eraly? How exciting for you on your owns x


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Leanne Louise said:


> Wantingbbbump I did a cheeapy test today which was bfn..do you think this could still be eraly? How exciting for you on your owns x

Yeah I do think it's still early!! Your NOT out until af shows. I am excited but i am pulling in the excitement at this point. The line is so faint, like a shadow so I may have jumped the gun. I just hope that when I take the test on Sunday it's a good BFP that I can 100% trust. I am really wanting to pop the test open to see if I can see it better that way. I hope that your bfn's turn into a bfp!!!


----------



## Leanne Louise

Oh yes I forgot pupo!!! Haha, I'm excited for you, I'm sure it is! Can you put a pic up? X x


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Leanne Louise said:


> Oh yes I forgot pupo!!! Haha, I'm excited for you, I'm sure it is! Can you put a pic up? X x

I have been trying to get a pic where the line will show but my web cam sucks and the line is sooooo faint (kind of like a shadow) that it wont show in the picts. I even tried inverting the pic to get it to show with no luck. If I get a brighter line I will post it for sure! I'm sorry. I want to show it so bad so I can see what everyone on here thinks but my camera sucks.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I think I got it to show...what do you think??? Do you see it?? My web cam sucks so this was the best shot I got.
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20110722_2.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 61


----------



## Leanne Louise

It's a bit blurry for me to see..prob just my eyes tho! X


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Darn it..I told you that my web cam sucks...lol


----------



## wavescrash

Wantingbbbump said:


> OMG OMG OMG :bfp::bfp::bfp: I took a FRER 6 days sooner and I had a very very faint line!! I have had 4 people look at it and it's there!!! Now I am hoping that it's a very sticky little bean and that it sticks for 9 months!! I have waited for 6 years for this baby!! Please don't leave me little bean!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

THIS MADE MY ENTIRE DAY! You have no idea. I just got home from work, hit refresh and saw your post and told my bf that I think I'm going to cry. I'm so happy for you! STICK BEAN, STICK! I shall cross my fingers and say some prayers. :hugs:


----------



## wavescrash

Wantingbbbump said:


> Darn it..I told you that my web cam sucks...lol

Do you have a cell phone with a cam on it? Maybe take a picture with that and email it to yourself?


----------



## Wantingbbbump

wavescrashove said:


> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> Darn it..I told you that my web cam sucks...lol
> 
> Do you have a cell phone with a cam on it? Maybe take a picture with that and email it to yourself?Click to expand...

I don't have internet on my phone or I would. I am not testing anymore until sunday that way the level will be high enough to get a good pic. I can't wait to see your BFP!!!!


----------



## fumbles

OMG! Congrats to you wantingbbbump! And be kapok, did you say you have a BFP too!! That's amazing, I think this is a lucky thread! 

I hope your HPTs have crazy dark second lines tomorrow! 

Leanne......too early! :haha: test on Sunday!


----------



## benjwool

:bfp: :bfp: GUESS WHAT??? :happydance: I get to add another :bfp: to the mix :bfp: :bfp:


----------



## wavescrash

benjwool said:


> :bfp: :bfp: GUESS WHAT??? :happydance: I get to add another :bfp: to the mix :bfp: :bfp:

Ooooh congrats!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

What a lucky thread this is turning out to be! FX for a sticky bean for you! And here's hoping the rest of us follow suit and get our BFPs soon!


----------



## wavescrash

Wantingbbbump said:


> wavescrashove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> Darn it..I told you that my web cam sucks...lol
> 
> Do you have a cell phone with a cam on it? Maybe take a picture with that and email it to yourself?Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have internet on my phone or I would. I am not testing anymore until sunday that way the level will be high enough to get a good pic. I can't wait to see your BFP!!!!Click to expand...

I wonder if you could just text it to your email address without internet? I think my phone does it. You just type your email address in the spot where you'd normally put the phone number you were texting.


----------



## picklepot

Oh my gosh - look at all these :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: 's that have shown up today.
Congratulations to allllll of you new mummy's to be.
GO team PUPO - we rock.....

So...................who's left to test?????
Me....(If I pluck up the courage!!!)
Fumbles
Wavescrashove
Leanne
Who else......

And when are you all testing girlies??? xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wavescrash

We rock? Yes we do!

I tested today with a BFN but it was way too early. I just needed to get rid of the urge to POAS. Depending on how things go tonight, I may waste a dollar store test tomorrow. But realistically, I'm testing on Sunday.


Oh & new symptom today. Not only do my nipples/boobs hurt but my underarms hurt now. It was listed as a symptom on countdowntopregnancy.com so I felt it was worth noting/mentioning.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

benjwool said:


> :bfp: :bfp: GUESS WHAT??? :happydance: I get to add another :bfp: to the mix :bfp: :bfp:

OMG!!! CONGRATS!! How many days past O are you?


----------



## picklepot

wavescrashove said:


> We rock? Yes we do!
> 
> I tested today with a BFN but it was way too early. I just needed to get rid of the urge to POAS. Depending on how things go tonight, I may waste a dollar store test tomorrow. But realistically, I'm testing on Sunday.
> 
> 
> Oh & new symptom today. Not only do my nipples/boobs hurt but my underarms hurt now. It was listed as a symptom on countdowntopregnancy.com so I felt it was worth noting/mentioning.

Honey, this sounds AMAZING - VERY promising!!!! xxxxx Eeeeeeek I will be SO looking out for your results ....not that i need to becuase it will of course be a :bfp: a REALLY :bfp:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wantingbbbump

What a gerat BFP day!!!


----------



## picklepot

Btw.... tonight I am a little more crampy........left side still twinging too and sharper than the dull cramps.
SOOOO Hungry (but often get this in the run up to the evil :witch: 's arrival.)
VERY occasion and brief feeling of nausea.....but REALLY brief and often just when I'm in bed!!

PLEASE let this be it!!!! PLEASE!!!!! xxxx


----------



## wavescrash

picklepot said:


> wavescrashove said:
> 
> 
> We rock? Yes we do!
> 
> I tested today with a BFN but it was way too early. I just needed to get rid of the urge to POAS. Depending on how things go tonight, I may waste a dollar store test tomorrow. But realistically, I'm testing on Sunday.
> 
> 
> Oh & new symptom today. Not only do my nipples/boobs hurt but my underarms hurt now. It was listed as a symptom on countdowntopregnancy.com so I felt it was worth noting/mentioning.
> 
> Honey, this sounds AMAZING - VERY promising!!!! xxxxx Eeeeeeek I will be SO looking out for your results ....not that i need to becuase it will of course be a :bfp: a REALLY :bfp:
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

I hope so! I don't remember that kind of pain with my first pregnancy. Everything is different this time around. I went and looked at my journal from the time I conceived my daughter until the time I found out I was pregnant (nearly 3 weeks later) and the only symptoms I complained of were nausea and headaches. This time I've barely been nauseous and only had headaches the last 2-3 days. I remember complaining about my boobs hurting then but I don't think it was my nipples as much as it is this time.

So here's hoping! Baby dust all around!


----------



## benjwool

Wantingbbbump said:


> benjwool said:
> 
> 
> :bfp: :bfp: GUESS WHAT??? :happydance: I get to add another :bfp: to the mix :bfp: :bfp:
> 
> OMG!!! CONGRATS!! How many days past O are you?Click to expand...

AF was due on the 25th. Tested yesterday with a faint line, now it's definitely there. I'm still in shock about it :)


----------



## Wantingbbbump

benjwool said:


> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> benjwool said:
> 
> 
> :bfp: :bfp: GUESS WHAT??? :happydance: I get to add another :bfp: to the mix :bfp: :bfp:
> 
> OMG!!! CONGRATS!! How many days past O are you?Click to expand...
> 
> AF was due on the 25th. Tested yesterday with a faint line, now it's definitely there. I'm still in shock about it :)Click to expand...

I am so happy for you!!! So far we have proven that we really are PUPO!!!! Our babies will be due about the same time :happydance: April 7,2012!!


----------



## benjwool

Wantingbbbump said:


> benjwool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> benjwool said:
> 
> 
> :bfp: :bfp: GUESS WHAT??? :happydance: I get to add another :bfp: to the mix :bfp: :bfp:
> 
> OMG!!! CONGRATS!! How many days past O are you?Click to expand...
> 
> AF was due on the 25th. Tested yesterday with a faint line, now it's definitely there. I'm still in shock about it :)Click to expand...
> 
> I am so happy for you!!! So far we have proven that we really are PUPO!!!! Our babies will be due about the same time :happydance: April 7,2012!!Click to expand...


I can't wait for alll the other ladies to get their :bfp: 

:dust: what a lucky thread!!!


----------



## sarbear4266

Congrats ladies on your BFP's!! I'm so excited for you all!
I am officially 11 dpo today. I took a test at 10 dpo with fmu and it was negative..I'm feeling pretty out. I just got up from a nap and my bb's are sore and have a horrible burning sensation even when I'm not moving. I have been getting AF like cramps and I never get them before AF shows. Hoping it is a good sign!! If she does show, I don't think I want to try anymore...it's just too emotionally draining...


----------



## wavescrash

I better get my BFP this cycle or else!!!

My nipples have taken on a life of their own. I don't recognize them as mine. They ache. Random stabbing pains. Constipation. I've found myself peeing more times today than I probably have in the last week (okay that's an exaggeration but you catch my drift.) I'm constantly having to go to the bathroom. Just felt like complaining about it for a few. If I don't get my BFP this cycle... I don't know. I had better! That's all I'm saying!


----------



## klp

I'm with you there! So many of the not-so-nice symptoms (cramping, nausea, headaches, sore bbs, EXTREMELY sore nipples, peeing every half hour, bloating etc etc) that I had better be pregnant to make it worth it  :D I'm testing next wednesday, my fingers are crossed for us all! and congratulations to you pregnant ladies :)


----------



## MommaCC

YAY!!! OMG!!! How amazing :bfp:s!! Congrats girls!! I'm so excited!! 

I'm feeling well REALLY preggy!!! I'm not sure how to explain it! Lightheaded, really sore bbS I'm not testing tho no way not yet!! 

:dust: to you all you gorgeous lot!! XxxxX


----------



## Maple

OMG, so very excited for you Wantingbbbump and Benjwool!! If I knew how to do fancy emoticons I would load this email up with them! Congrats!! :) 

I am 11 dpo. Tested at 9 dpo with a BFN and actually trying to hold my pee for a bit so I can test again today (peed in the middle of the night, lol). I don't really think this is my month - boobs are normal, don't think I'm peeing more than normal. But I have had twinges & some nausea (but likely due to extreme heat)!


----------



## picklepot

Oh goodness girlies - this is all TOOOO exciting!!!! 
Can we have piccies of all your :bfp: 's please? 
I've NEVER had one of my own and so it's VERY exciting to see you ones girls :) xxxxx


----------



## wavescrash

klp said:


> I'm with you there! So many of the not-so-nice symptoms (cramping, nausea, headaches, sore bbs, EXTREMELY sore nipples, peeing every half hour, bloating etc etc) that I had better be pregnant to make it worth it  :D I'm testing next wednesday, my fingers are crossed for us all! and congratulations to you pregnant ladies :)

I agree, I'd better be pregnant to make it all worth it. FX for us all as well!


I testing again this morning (9dpo) with a dollar store test - BFN. Again, I expected it. I had just been dreaming about getting a BFP so much last night (multiple dreams) that I had to test when I woke up. Oh well, it's still early anyway. I bought AccuClear Digital yesterday at work but I know those aren't as sensitive so I'm going to hold off. I think I'm going to buy one more pack of FRER today which will leave me with 3 of those sticks left and I'll use them over the next few days. I just want a faint positive but I'm going to keep holding out hope. FX for us! Hope the rest of you are doing well.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Brighter BFP for me today!!!
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20110723_1.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 63


----------



## wavescrash

I SEEEEEEEEEEE ITTTTTTT! And I'm so excited for you :)
Stick little bean! I can't wait to see an ever darker line!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

wavescrashove said:


> I SEEEEEEEEEEE ITTTTTTT! And I'm so excited for you :)
> Stick little bean! I can't wait to see an ever darker line!

I am so excited!! I thought my eyes were playing tricks on me yesterday but today's line is nice and bright!! I am still praying for your BFP!! I will post tomorrow's bfp pic too!!


----------



## wavescrash

Also, I think nausea has finally hit. Just woke up from a short nap before work and feel ridiculously nauseous. I'm off to get ready for work and then I'll be out all night so I shall check in on everyone late tonight heading into 10dpo for me. Hope y'all are doing okay today!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

wavescrashove- are you using a FRER test tomorrow? I bet you get your bfp with it tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## wavescrash

Wantingbbbump said:


> wavescrashove said:
> 
> 
> I SEEEEEEEEEEE ITTTTTTT! And I'm so excited for you :)
> Stick little bean! I can't wait to see an ever darker line!
> 
> I am so excited!! I thought my eyes were playing tricks on me yesterday but today's line is nice and bright!! I am still praying for your BFP!! I will post tomorrow's bfp pic too!!Click to expand...

Yesterday I didn't see it but I had a feeling it was there. I'm glad it's darker today. Aw thanks. I'm sure mine's coming. Implantation may have taken longer for me is all. Still no signs it happened but I'm confident it has. These symptoms I'm having are not normal for me at all.


----------



## Maple

Wantingbbbump said:


> Brighter BFP for me today!!!

Beautiful line! :) So happy for you!!!


----------



## Leanne Louise

Congrats wantingbbbump!!! That's amazing! Are you 9 or 10dpo now? I'm still feel in bit down from yesterday's bfn but was 5 days before af due so hopin too early.I'm haven a achey feel in in my left side today and got groin pain...don't know wat this means?? You must be so excited!
Wavescrashove when r u testin?? Xx


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Leanne Louise said:


> Congrats wantingbbbump!!! That's amazing! Are you 9 or 10dpo now? I'm still feel in bit down from yesterday's bfn but was 5 days before af due so hopin too early.I'm haven a achey feel in in my left side today and got groin pain...don't know wat this means?? You must be so excited!
> Wavescrashove when r u testin?? Xx

I am 10dpo today. I wish that my cam showed how bright the line is. So I was really bad and took my test from today to rite aid and asked the pharmacist if the test was a BFP and he looked at it and said " I think it's safe to say that you're pregnant" You should of seen how serious he was...it was great!! I hope that you and everyone else get's that BFP!!!


----------



## benjwool

Wantingbbbump said:


> Brighter BFP for me today!!!


EXCELLENT line!!! I'm just going to upload mine now :happydance:


----------



## Wantingbbbump

benjwool said:


> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> Brighter BFP for me today!!!
> 
> 
> EXCELLENT line!!! I'm just going to upload mine now :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you, I can't wait to see your beautiful line :baby::bfp::pink::blue::yellow::yipee:


----------



## benjwool

:bfp: VOILA LADIES!!! :bfp: 

You'll have to click on the pic to see the lines better ;)




I'm already feeling nauseous, I hope this little pea make itself a comfy home!!

:cloud9: :happydance:


----------



## Wantingbbbump

benjwool said:


> :bfp: VOILA LADIES!!! :bfp:
> 
> You'll have to click on the pic to see the lines better ;)
> 
> View attachment 239241
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already feeling nauseous, I hope this little pea make itself a comfy home!!
> 
> :cloud9: :happydance:

Bueatiful lines you have there!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## picklepot

wavescrashove said:


> Also, I think nausea has finally hit. Just woke up from a short nap before work and feel ridiculously nauseous. I'm off to get ready for work and then I'll be out all night so I shall check in on everyone late tonight heading into 10dpo for me. Hope y'all are doing okay today!

Oh gosh....PLEASE test - this sounds sooooooooooooo positive xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## picklepot

Great lines girls x lovely and strong xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Snuggle in sticky beans xxx


----------



## picklepot

Can I ask our lovely PUPO confirmed mummy's to be......have any of you been having 'vold flashes' in your TWW?

I have been FREEZING on and off since 9dpo.......Goosebumpy skin and EVERYTHING!! I have just been googling and it seems that cold flashes can be a sign of early pregnancy?
Could this be it??????? xx
I would be REALLY grateful for your advice? xxx


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I have them so yes thats a very good sign. Also check your cp. If it's up high then you can pretty much count on your BFP!! I say this because when Af comes your cervix is really low. On 8dpo mine was in a med spot, yesterday it moved up high and today I can't even reach it.


----------



## picklepot

Wantingbbbump said:


> I have them so yes thats a very good sign. Also check your cp. If it's up high then you can pretty much count on your BFP!! I say this because when Af comes your cervix is really low. On 8dpo mine was in a med spot, yesterday it moved up high and today I can't even reach it.

Thank you hunni - now I'm feeling a little more excited......It's been MEGA noticable these last few days. Goosebumpy skin and everything!!
Also the occasional hot flashes too.....

I actually never check my CP so don't really know what's right/wrong/high/low/soft/hard or anything lol xx

I might cave in and test tomorrow ..............................:shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## Wantingbbbump

okay from what I have learned is low is when you just barley put your finger in and bam there is your cervix. Med is up to your 2nd knuckle and high is when you have to go in there like the whole finger or it will be so high that you cant reach it. How to tell if it's hard or soft, if it's hard it will feel like the tip of your nose and if it's soft it will feel like your bottom lip. When it's open you will feel a little hole but women that have had a child will always be a little open so that takes time to learn on your own. I hope this helps and I am praying for your BFP!!!!


----------



## picklepot

Thank you so so so much babe. That's MEGA helpful x
So what we want is 'out of reach and bottom lip soft' ? 

I'm praying too xxx I really think it's about time DH and I got our first :bfp: xxxxxx

Baby dust to all the girls awaiting their well deserved :bfp: too xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wantingbbbump

picklepot said:


> Thank you so so so much babe. That's MEGA helpful x
> So what we want is 'out of reach and bottom lip soft' ?
> 
> I'm praying too xxx I really think it's about time DH and I got our first :bfp: xxxxxx
> 
> Baby dust to all the girls awaiting their well deserved :bfp: too xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I agree!! Praying so very hard for your BFP!! Your welcome. Yes high and soft but if it's out of reach you wont be able to tell if it's soft. So even our of reach is good. Also a med spot is good too.

Please GOD give Picklepot and her DH their BFP!! They will be such good parents and she deserves a baby of her own!! Thank you lord!!!


----------



## picklepot

Wantingbbbump said:


> picklepot said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so so so much babe. That's MEGA helpful x
> So what we want is 'out of reach and bottom lip soft' ?
> 
> I'm praying too xxx I really think it's about time DH and I got our first :bfp: xxxxxx
> 
> Baby dust to all the girls awaiting their well deserved :bfp: too xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> I agree!! Praying so very hard for your BFP!! Your welcome. Yes high and soft but if it's out of reach you wont be able to tell if it's soft. So even our of reach is good. Also a med spot is good too.
> 
> Please GOD give Picklepot and her DH their BFP!! They will be such good parents and she deserves a baby of her own!! Thank you lord!!!Click to expand...

You're so lovely xxxxx thank you so, so much xxxxxx I just don't ACTUALLY know where I would be without you girls xxx


----------



## Wantingbbbump

picklepot said:


> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picklepot said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so so so much babe. That's MEGA helpful x
> So what we want is 'out of reach and bottom lip soft' ?
> 
> I'm praying too xxx I really think it's about time DH and I got our first :bfp: xxxxxx
> 
> Baby dust to all the girls awaiting their well deserved :bfp: too xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> I agree!! Praying so very hard for your BFP!! Your welcome. Yes high and soft but if it's out of reach you wont be able to tell if it's soft. So even our of reach is good. Also a med spot is good too.
> 
> Please GOD give Picklepot and her DH their BFP!! They will be such good parents and she deserves a baby of her own!! Thank you lord!!!Click to expand...
> 
> You're so lovely xxxxx thank you so, so much xxxxxx I just don't ACTUALLY know where I would be without you girls xxxClick to expand...

I would have been even more of a crazy person with out you and the other girls on here. You are so welcome!! I told every one that god was going to give me a baby this month because I have spent the last 11 days saying "please god please give me a baby" for 45mins every night as I fell asleep and he would want to shut me up :rofl:


----------



## picklepot

Wantingbbbump said:


> picklepot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picklepot said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so so so much babe. That's MEGA helpful x
> So what we want is 'out of reach and bottom lip soft' ?
> 
> I'm praying too xxx I really think it's about time DH and I got our first :bfp: xxxxxx
> 
> Baby dust to all the girls awaiting their well deserved :bfp: too xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> I agree!! Praying so very hard for your BFP!! Your welcome. Yes high and soft but if it's out of reach you wont be able to tell if it's soft. So even our of reach is good. Also a med spot is good too.
> 
> Please GOD give Picklepot and her DH their BFP!! They will be such good parents and she deserves a baby of her own!! Thank you lord!!!Click to expand...
> 
> You're so lovely xxxxx thank you so, so much xxxxxx I just don't ACTUALLY know where I would be without you girls xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I would have been even more of a crazy person with out you and the other girls on here. You are so welcome!! I told every one that god was going to give me a baby this month because I have spent the last 11 days saying "please god please give me a baby" for 45mins every night as I fell asleep and he would want to shut me up :rofl:Click to expand...

Hahahahahahaha I love this...haha - he TOTALLY wanted to shut you up lol. I'm going to take over from you now and hopefully he would like to shut ME up too :) :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## picklepot

So If I pull everything together.....

3dpo - MASSIVE row with step-dad - like HUGE Shouting, screaming, swearing, telling him EXACTLY what I thought of him (nasty man)....... just completely flipped which is totally unlike me!!!! I've kept quiet for 16 years....why now??
4dpo - slight yeast infection
5dpo - full blown yeast infection
6dpo - yeast infection miraculously disappeared with NO meds..... brown spotting on underwear
7dpo - Heavy cramping at zumba - had to leave class for 5 minutes and go to loo....felt like AF had arrived and had me doubled over. (I have had this before though....) Limbs felt heavy too.
Horrendous lower back ache...again - could just be my usual back ache flaring up.
8dpo - nothing much - light cramping but VERY thirsty
9dpo - Freezing cold flashes - light cramps VERY thirsty, STARVING.
10dpo - cold and hot flashes - slight 'sicky' feeling when in bed - VIVID dream about two friends ( sisters) being EXTREMELY pregnant - very odd -Heavier cramps, thirsty, STARVING.
11dpo - Cold and hot flashes - lots of energy (until early evening) - STARVING ALL DAY!! Moody, dream about Rats....I never normally dream.....and I've remembered 3 this week!!!! ?? 
12dpo - VERY cold flashes, thirsty, crampy, light nausea in evening, MEGA moody.....

Will keep adding to this as I go along......... you never know :shrug: x


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

heya ladies.........omg congrats on the BFP! woo hoo! How exciting is that? I told ya you gatta stay positive!!! cant ever lose hope no matter what! Hope the lil beanie sticks and you have a H & H pregnancy :thumbup: Im still not testing, im due tuesday, still have absolutely zero symptoms, which is fine, ive been patient enough :flower:, hows everyone else doing? :hugs:


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I think this is it for you picklepot!! I could of wrote that myself but my dreams are a little different..lol Yes take over for me. A good 30-45 mins a night should be enough to get god to give up and want to shut you up as well..lol


----------



## picklepot

Aww good luck tryingforababyy x my best mate said she didn't have any symptoms until she was about 8 weeks and already knew she was pregnant. xxx FX for you babe Xxxxxxxx
Wantingbbbump.....thank you.....ooo I'm so hoping x 
By the way......cp high and soft.... :happydance: x


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

thanks picklepot :thumbup:.....AF is due on wed, i'll smack her silly :haha:


----------



## picklepot

Trying4ababyy said:


> thanks picklepot :thumbup:.....AF is due on wed, i'll smack her silly :haha:

Don't worry......she already got the message.......she's not coming ;) xxx


----------



## benjwool

picklepot said:


> Thank you so so so much babe. That's MEGA helpful x
> So what we want is 'out of reach and bottom lip soft' ?
> 
> I'm praying too xxx I really think it's about time DH and I got our first :bfp: xxxxxx
> 
> Baby dust to all the girls awaiting their well deserved :bfp: too xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Sorry, I didn't get the temp changes, but the cp was the same high, etc! I also checked an opk strip and they were very dark.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

picklepot said:


> Aww good luck tryingforababyy x my best mate said she didn't have any symptoms until she was about 8 weeks and already knew she was pregnant. xxx FX for you babe Xxxxxxxx
> Wantingbbbump.....thank you.....ooo I'm so hoping x
> By the way......cp high and soft.... :happydance: x

OMG...High & soft!!!! I bet you get your BFP!! I know you may have said this but how long have you been TTC? FX'ed for you!!!


----------



## benjwool

picklepot said:


> Aww good luck tryingforababyy x my best mate said she didn't have any symptoms until she was about 8 weeks and already knew she was pregnant. xxx FX for you babe Xxxxxxxx
> Wantingbbbump.....thank you.....ooo I'm so hoping x
> By the way......cp high and soft.... :happydance: x

:dust:


----------



## ebelle

Congrats to Wantingbbbump and Benjwool. Have a happy and healthy 9 months!

Beautiful BFPS :)


----------



## MommaCC

Oh girls I LOVE waking up and reading the thread!
:bfp: girls I'm loving your tickers!! It's really encouraging to see those!! 
I think I'm out this month all my symptoms have stopped apart from sore bbs although my grandad did ask me if I was pregnant yesterday randomly!! 
I'm going to check my cervix now so I'll let you know. But I think the :witch: is on her way I can just feel it :cry: 
I'll update with cervix position later love to all xx


----------



## MommaCC

Oh well my cervix is well errr I have to reach the full length of my index finger to reach it so I would think that's high but it's hard and closed tight like a nose so what does that mean??


----------



## wavescrash

Leanne Louise said:


> Congrats wantingbbbump!!! That's amazing! Are you 9 or 10dpo now? I'm still feel in bit down from yesterday's bfn but was 5 days before af due so hopin too early.I'm haven a achey feel in in my left side today and got groin pain...don't know wat this means?? You must be so excited!
> Wavescrashove when r u testin?? Xx

Honestly? I'm testing every day until I get my gosh darn BFP or AF so tomorrow, Monday, Tuesday, etc. AF's due at the end of the week.


----------



## wavescrash

picklepot said:


> wavescrashove said:
> 
> 
> Also, I think nausea has finally hit. Just woke up from a short nap before work and feel ridiculously nauseous. I'm off to get ready for work and then I'll be out all night so I shall check in on everyone late tonight heading into 10dpo for me. Hope y'all are doing okay today!
> 
> Oh gosh....PLEASE test - this sounds sooooooooooooo positive xxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Hahah I hope you're right. The nausea lasted most of the day but seems to be gone now. However my nipples and boobs have taken on a life of their own. I don't recognize them at all. They're a little more full. There's a road map of blue veins I don't recall ever being there. My nipples look huge and erect constantly but not hard. The bumps or whatever they are are all swollen or whatever. And they hurt hahah.

I bought more tests today. I currently have 3 FRER, 2 ClearBlue Digital and 2 dollar store/new choice ones. I'm using my FRERs until they run out. Then the ClearBlue and then the dollar store... testing every day until I get my BFP or AF arrives at the end of the week. FX.


----------



## obeez

Morning ladies. I am 8dpo today. Had constant cramping last night and this morning, kind of a dull ache in the lower part of my stomach. Have tested (very early and possibly stupid) and posted in the test section of the forum. 
Tested early with my first pregnancy too. Have a short luteal phase as AF is due on Weds (27 day cycle). My temps have started dropping though so I am confused!


----------



## picklepot

Wavescrashove, your :bfp: is so coming this month. Can't wait for you to tell us all you have your :bfp:

Obeez, like with wavescrashove.....I reckon keep testing until you get your :bfp: its possible your only just implanting so possibly tested too early. Good luck babe. X FX.

Well girls, I crumbled and tested at 13dpo......surprise surprise.......... :bfn: *sighs deeply*
I don't know why DH and I cant just nail this. The only positive I can think is that it was a boots own brand test and it said it was only 53% accurate at 4 days before missed af and as my period isn't due until anytime from now up to 31st at the earliest, that that could make a difference???????
I really hope so xxx


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Heya ladies, AF is here, I knew it, i am glad i didnt waste my hpt's, lol, how are you gals? and picklepot i hope you get it :thumbup:


----------



## MommaCC

Tryingforababy: I'm sorry AF got you Hun but hey onwards and upwards to your next cycle hunni :hug: 

Picklepot: sorry fir your :bfn: but 53% common your sooooooo still in this game hunni! Praying for our :bfp:s every spare second I get!! 

I'm feeling very sick but I get like this always the day before AF arrives so not holding out much hope :-(


----------



## picklepot

Trying4ababyy said:


> Heya ladies, AF is here, I knew it, i am glad i didnt waste my hpt's, lol, how are you gals? and picklepot i hope you get it :thumbup:

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh the EVIL :witch: I'm sorry babe.... but you can get excited now for your next cycle xxx FX'd for you darling xxx

Thank you MommaCC - That's what I'm REALLY hoping......It just gets so upsetting month on month of the same darn thing... however, DH and I are going on holiday for a couple of weeks at the end of August so I hope that will help with the :bfp: if it doesn't come this month xxxx


----------



## EveEnRoute

Hi, I'm new and just wanted to say congrats to those who have had their bfp recently and thanks to all the girls on this thread for helping me stay sane(ish!) in my first tww! 
I found BnB while googling pregnancy symptoms and 'pregnant until proved otherwise' has summed up my mood for the last 2 weeks!

Bit about me - had my mirena coil removed start of june, started ttc start of july. Only had one period so far so no clue re cycle length yet, as had no periods for 6 years on the coil. Have had symptoms for last 2 weeks, but not sure how much of that is my hormones returning to normal after getting coil removed, and how much is in my mind! Symptoms inc feeling queasy quite often, but also feeling starving more than usual, headaches, feeling run down and like I'm getting a cold, cramps inc a few big ones, itchy spots on my arms and legs, also sensitive to smell and completely not liking the smell or taste of wine, which is sooo not normal! Have just been feeling weird really, but again I don't know if that is just my body adjusting to normal hormone stuff. 
Did a hpt yesterday (first day of period in june was the 20th) but was bfn, and have had brown spotting for a couple of days now, which I do get sometimes before I come on, but am keeping my fingers crossed this is different. As i keep trying to tell myself, it's not over til the fat witch sings!


----------



## wavescrash

picklepot said:


> Wavescrashove, your :bfp: is so coming this month. Can't wait for you to tell us all you have your :bfp:
> 
> Obeez, like with wavescrashove.....I reckon keep testing until you get your :bfp: its possible your only just implanting so possibly tested too early. Good luck babe. X FX.
> 
> Well girls, I crumbled and tested at 13dpo......surprise surprise.......... :bfn: *sighs deeply*
> I don't know why DH and I cant just nail this. The only positive I can think is that it was a boots own brand test and it said it was only 53% accurate at 4 days before missed af and as my period isn't due until anytime from now up to 31st at the earliest, that that could make a difference???????
> I really hope so xxx

Thanks, I hope you're right. Got another BFN today using a FRER. The first two were no big deal but this one's really bugging me. There's no reason for me to be feeling the way I have been or the physical changes to be happening with my body without me being pregnant. They're not normal PMS symptoms by any means for me. Just gotta keep telling myself there are pregnant women who don't get their BFP until way after a missed period.

Aww, sorry :/ But we're all still in this until AF arrives so don't give up yet! :hugs:


----------



## picklepot

Wantingbbbump said:


> picklepot said:
> 
> 
> Aww good luck tryingforababyy x my best mate said she didn't have any symptoms until she was about 8 weeks and already knew she was pregnant. xxx FX for you babe Xxxxxxxx
> Wantingbbbump.....thank you.....ooo I'm so hoping x
> By the way......cp high and soft.... :happydance: x
> 
> OMG...High & soft!!!! I bet you get your BFP!! I know you may have said this but how long have you been TTC? FX'ed for you!!!Click to expand...

Well it is high and hard today :( (now that I know what to look for I'm checking all the time lol) 

We've officially been trying for 2 &1/2 years but ntnp for at least 3 years.
THis is the first month using a clearblue fertility monitor. I gave up.smoking 13 weeks ago and have lost 14lbs in the last 2 weeks. DOing everything to help the situation but nothing seems to be working Xxxxxxxx


----------



## MommaCC

My cervix is high and hard what does that mean girls? I've been feeling sooo sick today Im so unsure of what's happening. We are travelling home now from visiting my parents so I'm sat in the car stewing over symptoms! I'm due any day now should I test when I get home I've been holding my wee for three hours already hehe! What do you guys think?? X


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Thanks ladies, now that Af is visiting me, im gonna work on shedding few more pounds until I lay the next egg :hug:


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Trying4ababyy- I am so sorry!! I am heartbroken over the witch..but with a B if you ask me showed. Have you or Dh had any infertility testing done? I'm sorry if that's a rude thing to ask!! :hugs: I was told that if you have tried longer than a year to go see the Dr. because it could be such a small and simple thing that's keeping you from your bfp. Again I am so sorry. I know how it is wanting a bfp and never getting it. Go to the Dr's please don't wait 6 years like I did.

picklepot- High is very good!! If af is going to show then it's low! I don't know if my cervix is still soft because I can't reach it anymore but I really think that you ARE going to get your BFP!!! Every woman's level of HCG rises different and I have seen girls on here and other places have bfn then af doesn't come and then they get BFP. You're NOT out until af shows her ugly face!!

wavescrashove- Sweetie it's still early!! It can take your little bean up to 12 days to implant. Okay I believe mine implanted on 6dpo and it took 4days to get a 100% BFP then yesterday my mom told me that she really didn't see a line on my 9 dpo tests. I think I had one but it was so light that if I wasn't wishing for one I wouldn't of seen it. I'm still not sure that the line wasn't just the DNA line on 9dpo. I know that the bright lines I have now are true so keep the faith and remember you know you best. If what your body is doing isn't your norm then believe in your body and that you will get your BFP!!

MommaCC- High and hard is a very good sign. When af is coming then your cervix moves down and is very low. I am a poas pusher so I say :test::test::test::test: I put a post on here telling how your cervix should feel and how to tell cp. Oh I hope that you get your BFP!!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

MommaCC said:


> My cervix is high and hard what does that mean girls? I've been feeling sooo sick today Im so unsure of what's happening. We are travelling home now from visiting my parents so I'm sat in the car stewing over symptoms! I'm due any day now should I test when I get home I've been holding my wee for three hours already hehe! What do you guys think?? X

I just looked at your chart are you 5dpo? If your only 5dpo then it wont show on a hpt yet.


----------



## picklepot

Uh oh....... I think the evil :witch: has arrived :( x


----------



## wavescrash

Picklepot - Uh oh :/ What makes you think that? I hope that's not the case!

Wantingbbbump - Thanks dear. I sure hope you're right. I haven't had any IB but I never did with my previous 2 pregnancies. I tried checking my cervix but having never done it before, it's hard to say what it's like compared to other times. However using my middle finger (and I have long fingers) I was just barely able to reach it. I couldn't tell soft/hard honestly. Then again I was told my first pregnancy that I have a tilted uterus so I don't know what that's about or if it makes a difference. Does it matter how soon until your period is due to arrive?

Like I'm not due for my period until Friday so is it too early to say that it being high is a good sign?


----------



## Wantingbbbump

wavescrashove said:


> Picklepot - Uh oh :/ What makes you think that? I hope that's not the case!
> 
> Wantingbbbump - Thanks dear. I sure hope you're right. I haven't had any IB but I never did with my previous 2 pregnancies. I tried checking my cervix but having never done it before, it's hard to say what it's like compared to other times. However using my middle finger (and I have long fingers) I was just barely able to reach it. I couldn't tell soft/hard honestly. Then again I was told my first pregnancy that I have a tilted uterus so I don't know what that's about or if it makes a difference. Does it matter how soon until your period is due to arrive?
> 
> Like I'm not due for my period until Friday so is it too early to say that it being high is a good sign?

That's a very good sign. Everyone that I know on here that's had a high cervix has got their BFP so far so I'm sure you will too!!! 

OMG morning sickness kicked in today!! BIG TIME I can't stop gaging!! I say bring it on if it means a happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

picklepot said:


> Uh oh....... I think the evil :witch: has arrived :( x

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...I will beat the witch with her broom!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wavescrash

Wantingbbbump said:


> wavescrashove said:
> 
> 
> Picklepot - Uh oh :/ What makes you think that? I hope that's not the case!
> 
> Wantingbbbump - Thanks dear. I sure hope you're right. I haven't had any IB but I never did with my previous 2 pregnancies. I tried checking my cervix but having never done it before, it's hard to say what it's like compared to other times. However using my middle finger (and I have long fingers) I was just barely able to reach it. I couldn't tell soft/hard honestly. Then again I was told my first pregnancy that I have a tilted uterus so I don't know what that's about or if it makes a difference. Does it matter how soon until your period is due to arrive?
> 
> Like I'm not due for my period until Friday so is it too early to say that it being high is a good sign?
> 
> That's a very good sign. Everyone that I know on here that's had a high cervix has got their BFP so far so I'm sure you will too!!!
> 
> OMG morning sickness kicked in today!! BIG TIME I can't stop gaging!! I say bring it on if it means a happy and healthy 9 months!!Click to expand...

I hope so!!!! I'll be so devastated if I don't get my BFP. I'm sure a lot of ladies on here can relate.

Aww, that's so exciting! Saltines & Ginger Ale were my savior during my first pregnancy.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

wavescrashove said:


> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wavescrashove said:
> 
> 
> Picklepot - Uh oh :/ What makes you think that? I hope that's not the case!
> 
> Wantingbbbump - Thanks dear. I sure hope you're right. I haven't had any IB but I never did with my previous 2 pregnancies. I tried checking my cervix but having never done it before, it's hard to say what it's like compared to other times. However using my middle finger (and I have long fingers) I was just barely able to reach it. I couldn't tell soft/hard honestly. Then again I was told my first pregnancy that I have a tilted uterus so I don't know what that's about or if it makes a difference. Does it matter how soon until your period is due to arrive?
> 
> Like I'm not due for my period until Friday so is it too early to say that it being high is a good sign?
> 
> That's a very good sign. Everyone that I know on here that's had a high cervix has got their BFP so far so I'm sure you will too!!!
> 
> OMG morning sickness kicked in today!! BIG TIME I can't stop gaging!! I say bring it on if it means a happy and healthy 9 months!!Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so!!!! I'll be so devastated if I don't get my BFP. I'm sure a lot of ladies on here can relate.
> 
> Aww, that's so exciting! Saltines & Ginger Ale were my savior during my first pregnancy.Click to expand...

I'll be devastated right along with you if you don't get your bfp. I am so going to try that!! thanks for the advice!!!


----------



## wavescrash

Aw thanks. FX big time. I've been talking to the big guy upstairs quite a bit lately. Praying, begging, all that fun stuff. You're welcome. I only threw up once from morning sickness but was super queasy the entire first trimester. I lived off those 2 things, even took them to work and munched on it the entire shift.

If your morning sickness gets really severe, there is medicine the ob/gyn can give you to help. Hopefully it doesn't come to that but just a heads up.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

wavescrashove said:


> Aw thanks. FX big time. I've been talking to the big guy upstairs quite a bit lately. Praying, begging, all that fun stuff. You're welcome. I only threw up once from morning sickness but was super queasy the entire first trimester. I lived off those 2 things, even took them to work and munched on it the entire shift.
> 
> If your morning sickness gets really severe, there is medicine the ob/gyn can give you to help. Hopefully it doesn't come to that but just a heads up.

Okay thanks. i have never had morning sickness this early before. I hope that this is a sign that this is a really sticky bean that will give me a take home baby. I heard that the wrose the MS the less of a chance you have for MC do you think thats true or was my friend feeding me a load of bull?


----------



## wavescrash

I've never heard that before but that doesn't mean it's true. I know very little about why m/c happen, just know that I had one. But hopefully your friend is right. I want a very very super sticky bean for you!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Thank you!! I am wanting a very sticky bean for you as well. I really want to be bump buddy's with you so you just tell the witch that I said "SHE'S FIRED FOR THE NEXT 9 MONTHS"!! :af::devil::ninja::ignore::finger::trouble::grr::ban:[-X=; Those are all for the witch!!!!


----------



## wavescrash

Yes, I'd love to be bump buddies! I shall pass along the message. AF, you're not wanted here. Like we said days ago - go bother some pre-teen girl who is dying to have you! You can come back in 9 months, I just want my BFP and baby right now!

Dull cramps currently. Sore nipples still. No other real symptoms. BOO.


----------



## picklepot

Wantingbbbump said:


> picklepot said:
> 
> 
> Uh oh....... I think the evil :witch: has arrived :( x
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...I will beat the witch with her broom!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Well............just started spotting.....and I don't get that really so think she's making her appearance:growlmad: :hissy:

What's odd is it's only cd26..... My periods are so wild.........last year they were anything between 29 - 49 days, this year they've started to level out a bit but I've never been this early......hence why I say 'think' she's here xxxx


----------



## Wantingbbbump

wavescrashove- That's right..I have an 11y/o that would love af to show up. LOL

picklepot- spotting could be good..Right? Maybe it's your little bean digging in! I really hope & pray that the witch stays away!!!


----------



## picklepot

I'm not so confident Wantingbbbump but love your optomism :) I will keep you all posted - if she does turn up, I'll slip quietly back into the TTC or LTTTC forums and meet you all back here in a few weeks lol x


----------



## wavescrash

Aw well I'm hoping AF stays away for you. You deserve your BFP! I shall say some prayers.


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Wantingbbbump said:


> Trying4ababyy- I am so sorry!! I am heartbroken over the witch..but with a B if you ask me showed. Have you or Dh had any infertility testing done? I'm sorry if that's a rude thing to ask!! :hugs: I was told that if you have tried longer than a year to go see the Dr. because it could be such a small and simple thing that's keeping you from your bfp. Again I am so sorry. I know how it is wanting a bfp and never getting it. Go to the Dr's please don't wait 6 years like I did.
> 
> picklepot- High is very good!! If af is going to show then it's low! I don't know if my cervix is still soft because I can't reach it anymore but I really think that you ARE going to get your BFP!!! Every woman's level of HCG rises different and I have seen girls on here and other places have bfn then af doesn't come and then they get BFP. You're NOT out until af shows her ugly face!!
> 
> wavescrashove- Sweetie it's still early!! It can take your little bean up to 12 days to implant. Okay I believe mine implanted on 6dpo and it took 4days to get a 100% BFP then yesterday my mom told me that she really didn't see a line on my 9 dpo tests. I think I had one but it was so light that if I wasn't wishing for one I wouldn't of seen it. I'm still not sure that the line wasn't just the DNA line on 9dpo. I know that the bright lines I have now are true so keep the faith and remember you know you best. If what your body is doing isn't your norm then believe in your body and that you will get your BFP!!
> 
> MommaCC- High and hard is a very good sign. When af is coming then your cervix moves down and is very low. I am a poas pusher so I say :test::test::test::test: I put a post on here telling how your cervix should feel and how to tell cp. Oh I hope that you get your BFP!!

Wantingbbump, its okay, im used to her showing up every month, thats why i really dont waste my hpts, finances are tight at the moment and i dont have insurance, so for now I'm clinging on to faith, cheering the PMA, collecting baby dust, and just making wishes on stars like rugrats do lol, hopefully it will happen for us, thats why we are NTNP, just relaxing about the whole TTC thing, once things look a little better financially then i would go for tests and stuff. I'm sure its gonna happen =) I should make a journal! :flower:


----------



## MrsBash

Hi ladies! Loving this thread so much! Congrats on the bfps! I love love love the encouragement and optimism here!

Is it too late to join the party? I'm only 6 dpo, so it's gonna be a bit before I can do more than hope.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Trying4ababyy said:


> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> Trying4ababyy- I am so sorry!! I am heartbroken over the witch..but with a B if you ask me showed. Have you or Dh had any infertility testing done? I'm sorry if that's a rude thing to ask!! :hugs: I was told that if you have tried longer than a year to go see the Dr. because it could be such a small and simple thing that's keeping you from your bfp. Again I am so sorry. I know how it is wanting a bfp and never getting it. Go to the Dr's please don't wait 6 years like I did.
> 
> picklepot- High is very good!! If af is going to show then it's low! I don't know if my cervix is still soft because I can't reach it anymore but I really think that you ARE going to get your BFP!!! Every woman's level of HCG rises different and I have seen girls on here and other places have bfn then af doesn't come and then they get BFP. You're NOT out until af shows her ugly face!!
> 
> wavescrashove- Sweetie it's still early!! It can take your little bean up to 12 days to implant. Okay I believe mine implanted on 6dpo and it took 4days to get a 100% BFP then yesterday my mom told me that she really didn't see a line on my 9 dpo tests. I think I had one but it was so light that if I wasn't wishing for one I wouldn't of seen it. I'm still not sure that the line wasn't just the DNA line on 9dpo. I know that the bright lines I have now are true so keep the faith and remember you know you best. If what your body is doing isn't your norm then believe in your body and that you will get your BFP!!
> 
> MommaCC- High and hard is a very good sign. When af is coming then your cervix moves down and is very low. I am a poas pusher so I say :test::test::test::test: I put a post on here telling how your cervix should feel and how to tell cp. Oh I hope that you get your BFP!!
> 
> Wantingbbump, its okay, im used to her showing up every month, thats why i really dont waste my hpts, finances are tight at the moment and i dont have insurance, so for now I'm clinging on to faith, cheering the PMA, collecting baby dust, and just making wishes on stars like rugrats do lol, hopefully it will happen for us, thats why we are NTNP, just relaxing about the whole TTC thing, once things look a little better financially then i would go for tests and stuff. I'm sure its gonna happen =) I should make a journal! :flower:Click to expand...

You should!!! I know mine helped me even though I got this surprise, I thought for sure it would take a lot longer. I'm 32 & my donor is 58. The odds were against us. I was given a 15% chance of this ever working..I guess I showed them. Have faith, 15% in not much of a chance but it happened for me and I know that it will happen for you too!! :hugs:


----------



## wavescrash

Never too late to join us here :) Good luck and baby dust to you!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

MrsBash said:


> Hi ladies! Loving this thread so much! Congrats on the bfps! I love love love the encouragement and optimism here!
> 
> Is it too late to join the party? I'm only 6 dpo, so it's gonna be a bit before I can do more than hope.

As long as you believe that you are pregnant until proven outherwise then welcome!! Have fun, these women are amazing and I love them very much. We love to symptom spot but know that because we are PUPO every symptom we have is 100% real :rofl::rofl::rofl: WELCOME!!! I hope that you get your BFP!!!! How are you feeling?


----------



## MrsBash

Oh, I am fully in the PUPO state of mind!!! :thumbup:

So here's my 100% true symptoms: bbs sore for 3-4 days, mostly in the nipples...extreme fatigue for the past 2 days...back ache for the past 2 days...random pinches and not-quite-cramps over the past 2 days as well...cm is white, creamy (?), and abundant...not sure about cp - seems high today but hard to tell really. Pretty sure if I poke it one more time, my cervix is gonna jump ship. :haha:

Busy crossing my fingers and trying not to buy out all the hpts at the store down the street. Hehe.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

MrsBash said:


> Oh, I am fully in the PUPO state of mind!!! :thumbup:
> 
> So here's my 100% true symptoms: bbs sore for 3-4 days, mostly in the nipples...extreme fatigue for the past 2 days...back ache for the past 2 days...random pinches and not-quite-cramps over the past 2 days as well...cm is white, creamy (?), and abundant...not sure about cp - seems high today but hard to tell really. Pretty sure if I poke it one more time, my cervix is gonna jump ship. :haha:
> 
> Busy crossing my fingers and trying not to buy out all the hpts at the store down the street. Hehe.

Omg I was :rofl:I started gaging..lol Oh the joys of being pregnant...at least I didn't pee :haha: that comes later!! Those are some really good symptoms you have there!! Stick bean Stick!!


----------



## wavescrash

MrsBash said:


> bbs sore for 3-4 days, mostly in the nipples...

I think I could write the book on sore nipples for Team PUPO. I've said it a dozen times but my nipples have taken on a life of their own. I don't even recognize them anymore. I've been out of my bra as much as possible because of how sore they are.


----------



## MrsBash

Have also been peeing a lot, but I do that sometimes anyway. Also had two little brown spots in cm today. Fingers crossed! 

Please don't pee yourself... I can't do that to a preggo lady. Hehe. 

Our nips should start a club. The Angry Nipple Club.


----------



## wavescrash

:rofl: hahaha they probably could. i stare at mine 85% of the day in amazement. my boyfriend just rolls his eyes and laughs at me when i mention looking at them and noticing something more (a new vein that stands out, size, etc). i just don't know where this all came from. i swear i HAVE to be pregnant for the way they're looking/feeling.


----------



## MrsBash

Hubby asked me today if I might be prego. I was like "Oh, gee, I could be". Inside, I was like "Pleeeease!!! ".


----------



## wavescrash

Aw :) Baby dust for you!

My boyfriend is convinced I'm pregnant. I wish I could have his certainty, haha. He thinks I'm crazy for worrying that I'm not.


----------



## MrsBash

Baby dust back!!! 

He is probably right! Remember you're PUPO!


----------



## wavescrash

I hope so! And thanks :)

Hahaha! I know, some days it's harder to believe that though. Like BFNs when other ladies get their BFPs at the same dpo as me. Or certain symptoms everyone seems to be having that I'm lacking. Or my impatience hahah. FX for us all though!


----------



## MrsBash

Girl, I hear ya. Had to run an intervention on myself to stop testing cuz it's too darn early. But positive vibes make for sticky little beans!!


----------



## wavescrash

Hahaha yeah, I've decided I'm NOT testing tomorrow. I was going to test every day until I got a BFP or AF but I'm going to wait until Tuesday, _hopefully_ Wednesday when I'm "supposed" to test.


----------



## MrsBash

You can do it! I will be your intervention cheerleader!! :thumbup:


----------



## wavescrash

Haha thanks. I need it!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I am sure that you will get your BFP!! I agree with your boyfriend. I will try to help you not rest but I am a poas aholic...lol


----------



## wavescrash

I'm glad everyone else is so certain for me. I'm on the fence. I keep getting this feeling that I AM pregnant (mental, not physical feeling) but then I keep doubting it. I know that when/if I get my BFP, I'm going to look back on this and laugh and feel silly but still... I just want that BFP now now now :) Even a faint one would be nice.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I had the same feelings about being pregnant. Don't you remember my freak out's lol now I look at them and lol. I blame them on early pregnancy hormones..hehe


----------



## wavescrash

Hahah I know. Here's hoping I can say the same soon. It's going to be so hard not testing in the am. My thought process is, "but what if I actually can get a faint BFP tomorrow???" However, I cannot test. It's going to put me in a bad mood when I get that BFN and I don't want that 4 days in a row!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I know how you feel. I hope that you get your bfp soon. Do you still have symptoms? How are your bbs doing? Mine are killing me and they are getting huge I have to go and buy a new bra I've gone up a cup size. I am happy for the FREE boob job...:rofl:


----------



## MommaCC

Wantingbbbump said:


> MommaCC said:
> 
> 
> My cervix is high and hard what does that mean girls? I've been feeling sooo sick today Im so unsure of what's happening. We are travelling home now from visiting my parents so I'm sat in the car stewing over symptoms! I'm due any day now should I test when I get home I've been holding my wee for three hours already hehe! What do you guys think?? X
> 
> I just looked at your chart are you 5dpo? If your only 5dpo then it wont show on a hpt yet.Click to expand...

Hi hun 
No I'm 11 dpo! I haven't been able to temp while I was staying at my moms because I forgot my thermometer! Doh! so my charts all wrong now :-( oh well I'll try and be more organised next cycle!! I
Going to test in a little while with FMU I'm really nervous it's going to be :bfn: I just know it! Oh well Fx'd xxx


----------



## obeez

Morning all. Tested again this morning at 9DPO. Only one line today. Feel like I have a horrible hangover too although this is fading as I consume my breakfast. Still cramping like mad which never happens before AF (or maybe I've never noticed). Ach well only 2 more days to go.
Hope for those waiting to test that the time flies past!! x


----------



## MommaCC

Well ladies I've tested with 2 ic's cos that's all I've got and nothing Huge massive :bfn: :cry: I think I'm out this month I'm just gunna await the witch and give up :-( I feel really down hearted and fed up! X

Obeez: it's still early your bean might not have snuggled in yet hunni test again in a couple of days Fx'd for you xxxx


----------



## MommaCC

Girls I sorry if this is tmi but I thought I was out I've just been to the loo for a #2 :blush: and when I wiped my front I had spots of blood I'm my CM which is a yellow/cream/White lotion like stuff it's not like what I get at start of AF usually the blood i mean it's pink and really not very much but there when I wipe. Could this be my ib and that's why my tests not :bfp: yet or is it just my AF a bit early? 

I am a bit no a lot crampy and my bbs hurt a bit. Oh now I'm thinking it's just AF coming early. Spose all I can do is wait and see! This is tourture!!!! X


----------



## picklepot

UmMmm......AF disappeared again........I'm still in with a chance........ Eeeeeeeeee.
I wonder if it was IB? 
Mommacc - don't be down hunny. Like me - you aren't out until she ( :witch: ) shows her ugly face Xxxxxxxx


----------



## MommaCC

Oh picklepot I hope we are both getting our Ib and then our :bfp: xxx


----------



## fumbles

Hi PUPOs

Many many congrats again to the BFP ladies that's amazing news!!!

Me...12dpo :bfn:


Sigh....


----------



## MrsBash

Good morning, lovely PUPO ladies!

Sad to see some BFNs this morning, but glad you're all still, er, "in the running". Sending sticky thoughts your way! :dust:

Wanting - Enjoy that boob job! At least you'll have some killer cleavage. :winkwink:

As for me...DH said last night "I doubt you're pregnant. I just don't see you being pregnant". GAH!! :cry:

As for me, today is 7 dpo. Bbs still a little sore, but not unbearable. Nips are tender/sensitive. Cm is weird today....watery, but tinted brown on the tp (yay! TMI!! Sorry. :shy:) and not a ton of it like before. CP is way high still. Feel a little bloat-y, too. Af isn't due for a week, so I dunno...

On the bright side, I'm off to the zoo today! Gonna look at all the awesome animals and try not to think about babies for a bit.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Nobody is out until the witch shows up strong!!! :hugs:


----------



## benjwool

Well, I took another test today and the line is almost invisible now. :cry: Looks like I may have had a chemical pregnancy, feels like :witch: is on her way.


----------



## ebelle

benjwool said:


> Well, I took another test today and the line is almost invisible now. :cry: Looks like I may have had a chemical pregnancy, feels like :witch: is on her way.

So sorry to hear that benjwool. Hope that its actually just your urine was too diluted and its not picking up the right amount of HCG.

*hugs*:hugs:


----------



## MrsBash

Fx'd for you, benjwool, that it's a fake out and there's really a little bean a-nestin' in there. :flower:


----------



## benjwool

Thanks ladies :hug:


----------



## Wantingbbbump

benjwool said:


> Well, I took another test today and the line is almost invisible now. :cry: Looks like I may have had a chemical pregnancy, feels like :witch: is on her way.

I am so sorry!! :hugs: I wish I knew what to say other than that but I know that there is nothing I can say to make you feel better!!


----------



## wavescrash

Wantingbbbump said:


> I know how you feel. I hope that you get your bfp soon. Do you still have symptoms? How are your bbs doing? Mine are killing me and they are getting huge I have to go and buy a new bra I've gone up a cup size. I am happy for the FREE boob job...:rofl:

My biggest symptoms currently are still my boobs. You can see all these crazy blue veins that you never could before, they look a little bigger, not by much but definitely a little bit. My bf even agreed to that. The nipples are still standing out constantly and are super sensitive and most times they're sore. I've been constipated. Headaches. I've been having tons of baby-related dreams and some non-related dreams but they do seem more vivid than normal. It did seem like my cervix was high but it was my first time checking it so I don't know what "normal" is for me. Annnnd frequent urination. At night, I'll go to the bathroom, sit back down and 15 minutes later have to go again.

That's the extent of it though. No nausea other than random bouts here and there but nothing to write home about. No real cramps, no IB, no backache. So we'll see. Normally I crave chocolate when I'm expecting AF and I have no such craving currently :)


Yay for free boob jobs. I was excited about that my first pregnancy. They went up a cup size during pregnancy and then up another when my milk came in. I went from a barely 32 A to a 34/36 C. Woohoo.


----------



## wavescrash

benjwool said:


> Well, I took another test today and the line is almost invisible now. :cry: Looks like I may have had a chemical pregnancy, feels like :witch: is on her way.

Aww I'm sorry. Hopefully like someone else said, the urine is too diluted to have picked up the hormone. Either way FX crossed for you.


----------



## cueball

still late here ... by estimated start date i would be 18 days late, but going to roll that back to say 14 in case i would have started a few days later than normal anyway ... boobs still hurt like mad (have hurt every day since a few days before af was supposed to arrive) and still having nausea periodically thorughout the day.


----------



## wavescrash

Because I'm ... me ... and impatient and all too hopeful, I looked up how far along I'd be today if I wound up with my BFP. I went to baby-gaga and I'd be 3 weeks 4 days (it says.) Then I decided to look up pregnancy during week 3 and this was a little reassuring.

_You're probably still on the same lame symptom train as last week: fatigue, swollen breasts and frequent urination, which is totally normal... as is trading symptoms or losing them._

Those are my exact symptoms. It says nothing about nausea or backache. The things a lot of women here are having but I'm lacking. It listed my exacts! And then for week 4 it said, _In general, most pregnant women don&#8217;t experience morning sickness until their sixth week_ which is reassuring because I barely feel any sign of nausea.

Testing again tomorrow morning... here's hoping!


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Hello Ladies, I wanna reply to all your comments but wow i cant keep up, glad this thread is growing, love it, and yes i agree you are NEVER out until the witch shows, speaking of the wicked witch of the east, man shes a meanie this month, Im gonna put her up for adoption next cycle lol, or go on a AF strike, protest against her, take her to court & sue her right there & then, I think this months cycle is a mess because i stopped fertilaid in which the vitex really screwed everything up, but thats okay im gonna keep that PMA going & its gonna happen! PUPO! XO =)


----------



## MommaCC

Well ladies the :witch: has arrived so im out this cycle :cry: gutted x


----------



## wavescrash

Aw I'm sorry dear. I'll say some prayers for you for next cycle.


----------



## picklepot

Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmm Girls................................ I'm not certain............................ but I THINK I just got my first :bfp: O.............M.............G!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
It's MEGA faint but I did decide to POAS at 7pm tonight ...... I'd been for a pee at about 4pm....... and I've had the oddest stitch type feeling on my left side of the abdomen....Please be a sticky!!!!! xxx


----------



## wavescrash

WHAAAAAAT???!! Oh man! This is so exciting! STICK BEAN, STICK! Do you have a picture?


----------



## Wantingbbbump

OMG picklepot!!!! :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: Stick baby stick!! I am so excited for you..yes show us!!!


----------



## picklepot

wavescrashove said:


> WHAAAAAAT???!! Oh man! This is so exciting! STICK BEAN, STICK! Do you have a picture?

I know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Arrrrggggghhhhhhh 

Trust me - you wouldn't be able to see it from a piccy it's WAY too faint but I SWEAR it's there!!
just been out and bought more tests so will do one first thing tomorrow morning to be sure and take a pic immediately for you ;) 

Oh my goodness................................ I feel all......................unneccessary lol.

I'm in shock!!! xxx


----------



## picklepot

I know - I think your prayers have worked!!! I can't thank you all enough for your support - I ACTUALLY love you girls xxxx

I just hope to god it's not an evap line lol x


----------



## Wantingbbbump

If you see it then I am sure it's there!!!! I bet it will be darker tomorrow with FMU!!!:happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## picklepot

MommaCC said:


> Well ladies the :witch: has arrived so im out this cycle :cry: gutted x

Awwww hunni :( I'm sorry xx Is she DEFFO there because I thought the same yesterday and then she disappeared again!!!! Big HUGE hugs for you darling xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wantingbbbump

what brand did you use?


----------



## wavescrash

Aw how exciting is this! Yes, please test again in the AM! I wanna see this :) I shall say some sticky bean prayers for you and cross my fingers. I'm testing in the AM as well so FX we both get our BFPs!


----------



## picklepot

Wantingbbbump said:


> If you see it then I am sure it's there!!!! I bet it will be darker tomorrow with FMU!!!:happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

It's Gotta be, right?????
Even my hubby could see iit.....he was like......are you sure - it just looks like a shadow!!

I keep telling him - I KNOW it's faint but you NEVER get even a faint line if it's a neg, right!!
You can get a false NEG but NOT a false POSITIVE!!! x


----------



## wavescrash

If there's any hint of a second pink line, it's positive. No doubt about it! You wouldn't have the HCG in your urine if there wasn't a baby in there to be causing your body to produce it!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I agree!! If Dh can see it then it's 100% a BFFFFFFFFPPPPPPP!!!!!!! Men can never see faint lines on hpt's!! I had a happy moment too today when I took a CBE digital and got "Pregnant" I started crying!!!


----------



## cdog321

omg this 2ww is horrible!! i am 11dpo and feel nothing..like af is coming?? should i throw in the towel for this month??


----------



## picklepot

wavescrashove said:


> Aw how exciting is this! Yes, please test again in the AM! I wanna see this :) I shall say some sticky bean prayers for you and cross my fingers. I'm testing in the AM as well so FX we both get our BFPs!

Awwww EEEEEK PLEASE get your :BFP: x

All I will say is, I got a :bfn: yesterday so stay positive even if the :bfp: line isn't quite able to show up tomorrow ;) it WILL do..... I'm 14dpo today xxxxxx

Thank you babe I'm SO grateful. Every one of you has been SO incredibly supportive. 2 & 1/2 years of this (or more) and I've NEVER felt so supported by a group of girlies xx thank you xxxxxxxxxxxx

Wantingbbbump, it's an own brand....boots pharmacy brand........as it's a dedicated pharmacy, i'm hoping they get it right lol.
I've had to get a 'Walmart' type own brand for tomorrow...... we'll see xxxx

I still feel like doing a :happydance::happydance::happydance: :) x


----------



## josephine3

wavescrashove said:


> Because I'm ... me ... and impatient and all too hopeful, I looked up how far along I'd be today if I wound up with my BFP. I went to baby-gaga and I'd be 3 weeks 4 days (it says.) Then I decided to look up pregnancy during week 3 and this was a little reassuring.
> 
> _You're probably still on the same lame symptom train as last week: fatigue, swollen breasts and frequent urination, which is totally normal... as is trading symptoms or losing them._
> 
> Those are my exact symptoms. It says nothing about nausea or backache. The things a lot of women here are having but I'm lacking. It listed my exacts! And then for week 4 it said, _In general, most pregnant women dont experience morning sickness until their sixth week_ which is reassuring because I barely feel any sign of nausea.
> 
> Testing again tomorrow morning... here's hoping!

when it says week 3 does that mean since your last af or since conception? just wondering for when i look up pregnancy symptoms surely its only week 1 or 2?

Hi by the way!!! been lurking in your thread and loving it!! Congrats wantingbbbump and picklepot!!

I am having so many symptoms similar to wantingbbbump (esp. the cervical position thing dont get me started!!) but my weirdest one to date is... itchy belly!!!! anyone else got similar??! 
love and hugs and :dust:


----------



## Wantingbbbump

cdog321- No it's NOT OVER until Af shows full force!! We are team PUPO!!! Good luck & tons of women feel nothing at 11dpo.


----------



## wavescrash

cdog - our rule is you're not out until the witch arrives. that's why we're pregnant until proven otherwise! i'm 11dpo and my only big symptom is sore boobs/nipples. no nausea. no backache. no implantation bleeding. fx for you!

wantingbbbump - awwwwwwwwww, that's so exciting. i would have too! i can't explain how happy i am for you! you deserve this one!


----------



## picklepot

cdog321 said:


> omg this 2ww is horrible!! i am 11dpo and feel nothing..like af is coming?? should i throw in the towel for this month??

Awww hunni - no throwing in the towel here babe......you're Team PUPO and as for that, you're NOT out until :witch: shows her ugly face x

I've not felt much in the last week at all. (.)(.) don't hurt at all.......but I might have just got my :bfp: so please don't give up xxxxx

My friend didn't have ONE symptom except early AF pains. That was the only reason she tested cxxx

FX for you babe xxxx


----------



## wavescrash

josephine3 said:


> wavescrashove said:
> 
> 
> Because I'm ... me ... and impatient and all too hopeful, I looked up how far along I'd be today if I wound up with my BFP. I went to baby-gaga and I'd be 3 weeks 4 days (it says.) Then I decided to look up pregnancy during week 3 and this was a little reassuring.
> 
> _You're probably still on the same lame symptom train as last week: fatigue, swollen breasts and frequent urination, which is totally normal... as is trading symptoms or losing them._
> 
> Those are my exact symptoms. It says nothing about nausea or backache. The things a lot of women here are having but I'm lacking. It listed my exacts! And then for week 4 it said, _In general, most pregnant women dont experience morning sickness until their sixth week_ which is reassuring because I barely feel any sign of nausea.
> 
> Testing again tomorrow morning... here's hoping!
> 
> when it says week 3 does that mean since your last af or since conception? just wondering for when i look up pregnancy symptoms surely its only week 1 or 2?
> 
> Hi by the way!!! been lurking in your thread and loving it!! Congrats wantingbbbump and picklepot!!
> 
> I am having so many symptoms similar to wantingbbbump (esp. the cervical position thing dont get me started!!) but my weirdest one to date is... itchy belly!!!! anyone else got similar??!
> love and hugs and :dust:Click to expand...

It's since the first day of your last period. Mine was July 1 so it started "counting" from then making me 3 weeks and 3 days today. FX for you!


----------



## picklepot

Wantingbbbump said:


> I agree!! If Dh can see it then it's 100% a BFFFFFFFFPPPPPPP!!!!!!! Men can never see faint lines on hpt's!! I had a happy moment too today when I took a CBE digital and got "Pregnant" I started crying!!!

:) :) :) that's what I keep saying. I'm AMAZED!!! And ALL we needed was a blooming Clearblue Fert monitor.....it seems!!! ;)

Awww sweetie - I think I would be the same. I'm SO buying one of the digi ones too..... gotta see it in writing ;)

Btw....is it my imagination but have been feeling a little 'icky' all day or could this be nausea?? Lol.....everyone talks about it but this is the 1st time I've felt it!! xxxxx


----------



## wavescrash

picklepot said:


> wavescrashove said:
> 
> 
> Aw how exciting is this! Yes, please test again in the AM! I wanna see this :) I shall say some sticky bean prayers for you and cross my fingers. I'm testing in the AM as well so FX we both get our BFPs!
> 
> Awwww EEEEEK PLEASE get your :BFP: x
> 
> All I will say is, I got a :bfn: yesterday so stay positive even if the :bfp: line isn't quite able to show up tomorrow ;) it WILL do..... I'm 14dpo today xxxxxx
> 
> Thank you babe I'm SO grateful. Every one of you has been SO incredibly supportive. 2 & 1/2 years of this (or more) and I've NEVER felt so supported by a group of girlies xx thank you xxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Wantingbbbump, it's an own brand....boots pharmacy brand........as it's a dedicated pharmacy, i'm hoping they get it right lol.
> I've had to get a 'Walmart' type own brand for tomorrow...... we'll see xxxx
> 
> I still feel like doing a :happydance::happydance::happydance: :) xClick to expand...

!!!! Thanks! I'm definitely holding onto that hope. You get those stupid BFNs until you get that glorious BFP! I took today off to save some heartache but tomorrow it's back to work! I want this BFP! I'll keep testing until I get it or AF arrives and she better know she's not wanted here for the next 9-10 months! :happydance: all you want! You've earned the right!


Oh man, I put my bra on (one I've been wearing for months) and it feels SO tight. My boobs are nearly popping out of it and they hurt so much right now. This has never ever happened before AF before. ONLY with my first pregnancy. Eeeeeep! I hope this is it ladies! I shall cross my fingers for sticky beans and baby dust all around. However, I'm off to work so I shall catch up on everyone's posts tonight!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Picklepot- Welcome to being PREGNANT!! I have felt like crap for 2 days now. I have tried everything and nothing works. Yes you have morning sickness :haha: I can lol at you because I have it too. I am so happy for you! I wish you a happy & healthy 9 months!! I told you bugging god makes him want to shut you up!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## josephine3

AAArgh so excited for all you guys!!! i just hope and pray im joining you soon. I agree if your dh can see it its definitely a bfp!!


----------



## picklepot

You'll get there babes xxxx just you see. As for the sore bbs, that's a great sign!! (mine don't feel any different so you're way ahead of me girl!! lol )

As for deserving it - we ALL do babe xx just the fact that we all came here says it all x 

I just want to thank trying4ababy for starting the thread xxxxxxxxx it's fab!!!! xxx


----------



## picklepot

Wantingbbbump said:


> Picklepot- Welcome to being PREGNANT!! I have felt like crap for 2 days now. I have tried everything and nothing works. Yes you have morning sickness :haha: I can lol at you because I have it too. I am so happy for you! I wish you a happy & healthy 9 months!! I told you bugging god makes him want to shut you up!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Hee hee - yeah, yeah thanks lol xx banging head ache - funny tummy - ooooo this is going to be fun....and do you know what - I'm going to make sure I enjoy every second ;) xxxx


----------



## picklepot

josephine3 said:


> AAArgh so excited for all you guys!!! i just hope and pray im joining you soon. I agree if your dh can see it its definitely a bfp!!

Thanks hunny and FX for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wantingbbbump

picklepot said:


> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> Picklepot- Welcome to being PREGNANT!! I have felt like crap for 2 days now. I have tried everything and nothing works. Yes you have morning sickness :haha: I can lol at you because I have it too. I am so happy for you! I wish you a happy & healthy 9 months!! I told you bugging god makes him want to shut you up!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Hee hee - yeah, yeah thanks lol xx banging head ache - funny tummy - ooooo this is going to be fun....and do you know what - I'm going to make sure I enjoy every second ;) xxxxClick to expand...

Oh everyone has been lol'ing at me because with every gag I say thank you god..lol I have made my mind up that I will be grateful for all of the joys that being pregnant brings. I am even going pain meds free for the birth. It's my last time, I have done it a few times before so I say bring it on!!!


----------



## fumbles

Picklepot CONGRATULATIONS!!!! This made me soooooo....happy to read! You more than deserve this! 

Post a pic of tomorrow's pee stick, I'll bet it looks beautiful! :hugs:

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## MrsBash

Holy cow! A lady can't even go to the zoo without missing big news!!

Picklepot, this is for you:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

So excited for you!! 

Waves, sending sticky thoughts your way for tomorrow's testing! :dust:


----------



## picklepot

Thank you, Thank you girls xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Mmmmmwah xxx

Just did another test (well hey - they were ponly £3 for two lol) and it's MUCH stronger than the one I did earlier....... Gotta try and figure out how to get it on here now lol xxx

OMG - I'm PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:


----------



## Leanne Louise

Pickle pot that's amazing!!! Congratulations !! I'm still too scared to test,I tested 3 days ago and got bfn, af not due till wednesday tho so hoping just too early....please let me get my bfp!!! Xx


----------



## picklepot

Leanne Louise said:


> Pickle pot that's amazing!!! Congratulations !! I'm still too scared to test,I tested 3 days ago and got bfn, af not due till wednesday tho so hoping just too early....please let me get my bfp!!! Xx

Thank you darling xxxx I really appreciate it - it's been a long awaited :bfp:

I tested at 13dpo (yesterday FMU) and got :bfn: so don't lose hope hunny xxx

FX for you xxx


----------



## picklepot

fumbles said:


> Picklepot CONGRATULATIONS!!!! This made me soooooo....happy to read! You more than deserve this!
> 
> Post a pic of tomorrow's pee stick, I'll bet it looks beautiful! :hugs:
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Thank you fumbles xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## picklepot

MrsBash said:


> Holy cow! A lady can't even go to the zoo without missing big news!!
> 
> Picklepot, this is for you:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> So excited for you!!
> 
> Waves, sending sticky thoughts your way for tomorrow's testing! :dust:

Lol - thank you so much darling xxxxx
Hope you had a lovely day at the zoo xxx hee hee


----------



## picklepot

Has this worked............???? Can you see my lines??? x
 



Attached Files:







14dpo.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 66


----------



## Leanne Louise

You well and truly deserve it, so so happy for you,here's to a h & h 9 months, congrats Hun x x


----------



## Leanne Louise

I sure do!!xxx


----------



## MrsBash

I see it! I see it! :wohoo:

As for me....still some brownish-pinkish CM, only apparent when wiping, otherwise things seem pretty...er....dry. No cramps, though.....usually with AF I am cramping so bad I can barely move. Hope?? 

Goodness, could you imagine me saying anything like this to my buddies at home? Ha! Glad you ladies are friendly and not squeamish.:friends:


----------



## picklepot

MrsBash said:


> I see it! I see it! :wohoo:
> 
> As for me....still some brownish-pinkish CM, only apparent when wiping, otherwise things seem pretty...er....dry. No cramps, though.....usually with AF I am cramping so bad I can barely move. Hope??
> 
> Goodness, could you imagine me saying anything like this to my buddies at home? Ha! Glad you ladies are friendly and not squeamish.:friends:

YAY :happydance: I'm not imagining it :)

I had some spotting yesterday....... I thought AF had started.......NOPE :) 
I beat her away :) your CM sounds MEGA promising babe - FX and :dust: for your :bfp:
xx

When are you testing? xxx


----------



## MrsBash

picklepot said:


> YAY :happydance: I'm not imagining it :)
> 
> I had some spotting yesterday....... I thought AF had started.......NOPE :)
> I beat her away :) your CM sounds MEGA promising babe - FX and :dust: for your :bfp:
> xx
> 
> When are you testing? xxx

Definitely not imagining it!! 

So glad my CM sounds promising, cuz it's wigging me out. The lack of owwie cramps calms me, though. Nips/bbs don't hurt like they did a couple days ago, either. Must...stop...obsessing... :blush:

The 'ol witch isn't due until next Monday. I'm trying to wait a couple more days to test (I did test the other day...of course, BFN). Ideally I'll wait until next Monday. In real life? My impatient self will be testing Wednesday or Thursday. :winkwink:


----------



## picklepot

Hee hee - well good luck sweetie xxx My bbs feel fine so it's not always a bad thing if they don't hurt xxxxx

FX for you and keep us all posted - we're TEAM PUPo :) xxxx


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

yay pickelpot! congrats! thats awesome! this is a good luck thread! i love it!!!! you guys are the best!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I see the line PREGO!!! Congrats!! I am so happy for you!!


----------



## ready2be

hey Ladies!!!!! I am 2DPO!!! Im new to this community as well!!!! Signed up today!!! Still unsure how to use this sight properly but Im sure Ill figure it out!!!! So many crazy symptoms over here that are so out of the norm for me!!! I need some insight or somethin!!!! My fiance and I are TTC#1...we MC back in January;( it was terrible but since then weve wanted a little bundle!!! So we started TTC this month!!! My OD was on the 23rd and we BD...we also BD on the 18th and the 21st!!!! The 20th through today Ive been not able to fall asleep and then when I finally do I have the most vivid dreams!! Very unlike me!!! I was nauseous a few days as well.

1DPO: light bloating,light AF cramps(which never come until 2 days before AF is due) which is due 8/06...and strangely my BBS feel heavier but stranger my left one is very tender!!!!(and this never happens until the week AF is due)
2DPO: Sorry TMI...creamy but sticky CM(light) and is white,bloated feeling and heavier feeling down there,BBS still seem heavier and left one still is tender but more tender than yesterday,light AF cramps,still restless,stuffy nose.

Maybe im thinking too much and these things are just developing idk...but this is very abnormal for me!!! Is it crazy to have these things going on this early!!?? Someone please, I need help Im goin crazy over here!!! LOL!!!!!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Hey picklepot...LOVE the new ticker!!!!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

ready2be said:


> hey Ladies!!!!! I am 2DPO!!! Im new to this community as well!!!! Signed up today!!! Still unsure how to use this sight properly but Im sure Ill figure it out!!!! So many crazy symptoms over here that are so out of the norm for me!!! I need some insight or somethin!!!! My fiance and I are TTC#1...we MC back in January;( it was terrible but since then weve wanted a little bundle!!! So we started TTC this month!!! My OD was on the 23rd and we BD...we also BD on the 18th and the 21st!!!! The 20th through today Ive been not able to fall asleep and then when I finally do I have the most vivid dreams!! Very unlike me!!! I was nauseous a few days as well.
> 
> 1DPO: light bloating,light AF cramps(which never come until 2 days before AF is due) which is due 8/06...and strangely my BBS feel heavier but stranger my left one is very tender!!!!(and this never happens until the week AF is due)
> 2DPO: Sorry TMI...creamy but sticky CM(light) and is white,bloated feeling and heavier feeling down there,BBS still seem heavier and left one still is tender but more tender than yesterday,light AF cramps,still restless,stuffy nose.
> 
> Maybe im thinking too much and these things are just developing idk...but this is very abnormal for me!!! Is it crazy to have these things going on this early!!?? Someone please, I need help Im goin crazy over here!!! LOL!!!!!

Welcome to Team PUPO!! We here at team pupo believe that every symptom we have is 100% real because we are pregnant until proven otherwise!! This is a great bunch of girls and we stand by each other through the good, the bad & the TMI!!! They have helped me sooo much during my 2ww and i love them very much!! I hope you get your BFP!!


----------



## ready2be

WELL THANKYOU VERY MUCH!!!! I love the motto its so positive and makes me feel great!!! Just the group of ladies Ive been lookin for!!!! :dust: to everyone!!!!!!
AND CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsBash

Welcome, ready2be!! 

Confession: Went to the store tonight for dinner supplies. Bought 3 more hpts. Oh, the temptation!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Lol I did the same thing!!


----------



## wavescrash

MrsBash said:


> Waves, sending sticky thoughts your way for tomorrow's testing! :dust:

Thanks!!!!!! I'm gonna need em!


----------



## wavescrash

picklepot said:


> Thank you, Thank you girls xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Mmmmmwah xxx
> 
> Just did another test (well hey - they were ponly £3 for two lol) and it's MUCH stronger than the one I did earlier....... Gotta try and figure out how to get it on here now lol xxx
> 
> OMG - I'm PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:

YAYYYYYYYYYYYY! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :thumbup:

So happy!


----------



## wavescrash

ready2be said:


> WELL THANKYOU VERY MUCH!!!! I love the motto its so positive and makes me feel great!!! Just the group of ladies Ive been lookin for!!!! :dust: to everyone!!!!!!
> AND CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:) Welcome and good luck!!! Lots of sticky baby dust for you!


----------



## wavescrash

So to add to my symptom list for today: same ol' sore nipples that are constantly erect but not hard, super noticeable veins all across my boobs, swollen nipples/areolas. I went to put my bra on before work (I've been going without it as much as possible because of how sore my boobs are) and it was super tight. My boobs are nearly popping out of it. I need to go up a cup size so apparently my boobs are enlarged a bit. I've also been having dull AF-ish cramps. I never get cramps until AF actually arrives but I've had these dull ones the last few hours on & off. I also noticed that today I had total pregnancy brain - I was just so off, forgetting things, out of it for quite awhile.

FX for testing in the AM.


----------



## MommaCC

PICKLEPOT YAY!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!! WOW another PUPO :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :happydance: I'm so happy for you sweetie!!! 

Well I've woke up this morning and :witch: is gone totally absolutely nothing apart from really sore bbs and a blocked up nose!! so maybe there's still a chance!! I'll test in a little while just incase she's taking longer to wake up and show her ugly face this morning! 
Funny tho I ordered 50 ic's last night and bought 2x superdrug tests in prep for next cycle lol!!! 

:hugs: my darling girls xxxxx


----------



## wavescrash

Oooh that sounds reassuring. If I remember correctly, picklepot had bleeding of sorts for a day and then it was gone and she got her BFP. Sounds very similar to you! I hope that's the case. I shall cross my fingers for you!!!


----------



## MommaCC

wavescrashove said:


> Oooh that sounds reassuring. If I remember correctly, picklepot had bleeding of sorts for a day and then it was gone and she got her BFP. Sounds very similar to you! I hope that's the case. I shall cross my fingers for you!!!


I've just read thru the past few posts and I got really excited when I've read picklepots!!! Sounds just like me! I'm really nervous today I still think I'll get a :bfn: but I'm going out with my lovely MIL shopping so that will take my mind Off all this for a couple of hours!!

Welcome to our new ladies too this is the best thread I have ever been on I'm all my years on bnb xxxx


----------



## MommaCC

:bfn: for me today on an ic x


----------



## obeez

Morning all. :happydance: for Picklepot - great news!

Well I tested again this morning. I had been absolutely desperate for a wee for hours and managed to hold it in until 5.45am! BFN, although I think i see a little something if I squint or hold it a certain way. I know I'm only 10dpo but AF arrives tomorrow (supposedly) so surely something would show up by now. And if that was a second pink line I saw at 7dpo/8dpo it would be much stronger by now?

No naseau this morning. Do feel crampy still but just have that feeling downstairs that AF is coming along :nope:

MommaCC - enjoy your shopping. Work kind of keeps my mind off things, although not when I need to visit the bathroom every flippin' hour!


----------



## fumbles

Mommacc, Leanne and obeez! I know the feeling! I got :bfn: yesterday am with FMU, think I'm going to hold off until Thursday to test again, the witch is due Friday :growlmad:

Fx'ed we get a few more :BFP: yet! 

Picklepot and wantingbbbump, you guys should start a new thread for us in the first tri. How about PUD! Pregnant Until Delivery :haha:

We'll catch you guys up! Go team!


----------



## Leanne Louise

Well girls.... Took a test this morning not on fmu though and got a faint but pink second line!!!!! Bfp!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Does it matter if it's not really dark like the other line?? I'm 13dpo due tomorrow,I can't believe it!! Please stick little bean,wahoo xxx


----------



## MrsBash

Good morning ladies! Working all day but wanted to stop in and say hi. Spotting continues here. Tested on a whim, of course BFN. CP low, but then high minutes later when I double checked. Weird. Wondering if the witch is just making an early appearance, but no cramps to speak of. Guess I will wait and retest Thursday or Friday. 

Have a wonderful day!! How are our preggos doing?


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Leanne Louise said:


> Well girls.... Took a test this morning not on fmu though and got a faint but pink second line!!!!! Bfp!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Does it matter if it's not really dark like the other line?? I'm 13dpo due tomorrow,I can't believe it!! Please stick little bean,wahoo xxx



Two lines = BFP!!! Congrats!!! That is so exciting!!! :happydance:

I'm totally stalking this thread... :winkwink: I test Thursday/Friday, and so I'm trying to ride all these positive vibes! LOL! 

Congrats again! Wahoo!!!


----------



## wavescrash

Leanne Louise said:


> Well girls.... Took a test this morning not on fmu though and got a faint but pink second line!!!!! Bfp!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Does it matter if it's not really dark like the other line?? I'm 13dpo due tomorrow,I can't believe it!! Please stick little bean,wahoo xxx

YAY!!! Congrats! Stick bean, stick!! This is all so exciting!


Well, I tested with a FRER using FMU and got a BFN :( I kept dreaming about testing last night. I have a headache. My boobs still ache. Here's hoping it's just taking awhile to get my BFP. Would you like to know how I'm torturing myself today? Watching A Baby Story before work. There's nothing on right now except for this. Ugh, jealous.


----------



## Coffeybean

Hi ladies soi got my first ever +ve OPK on 18th July 
1DPO I had mild breast tenderness and constipation and yellowish dischRge from my breasts (sorry tmi)
2DPO bad acne boobs really sore can't sleep the weirdest dreams also increased CM CP high and soft
3DPO as above 
4DPO as above +strange dream 
5 DPO really bad bloating boobs look like they've grown over night
Really watery CM CP high soft
6 DPO really bad cramps morning and night and twinges at one side can't sleep and feel sick only briefly when in bed
7DPO no CM boobs not as sore mild cramps
8DPO (today) caved and tested BFN feel really moody one min then ok the next still can't sleep at night and have a relly sore throat very little CM 

What do you all think? I really felt like this was the month but now I just feel like it will never happen.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Coffeybean said:


> Hi ladies soi got my first ever +ve OPK on 18th July
> 1DPO I had mild breast tenderness and constipation and yellowish dischRge from my breasts (sorry tmi)
> 2DPO bad acne boobs really sore can't sleep the weirdest dreams also increased CM CP high and soft
> 3DPO as above
> 4DPO as above +strange dream
> 5 DPO really bad bloating boobs look like they've grown over night
> Really watery CM CP high soft
> 6 DPO really bad cramps morning and night and twinges at one side can't sleep and feel sick only briefly when in bed
> 7DPO no CM boobs not as sore mild cramps
> 8DPO (today) caved and tested BFN feel really moody one min then ok the next still can't sleep at night and have a relly sore throat very little CM
> 
> What do you all think? I really felt like this was the month but now I just feel like it will never happen.

Those symptoms sound just like mine!! I really believe that my baby implanted on 6dpo and it took until 10dpo to get a line that I knew was a bfp. 8dpo is really early to test. Don't give up yet because your pregnant until proven otherwise!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Leanne Louise said:


> Well girls.... Took a test this morning not on fmu though and got a faint but pink second line!!!!! Bfp!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Does it matter if it's not really dark like the other line?? I'm 13dpo due tomorrow,I can't believe it!! Please stick little bean,wahoo xxx

OMG!!!!!! BBBBBBFFFFFFPPPPPP!!!!!! It doesn't matter if the line is lighter! Mine started out that way and now they are as bright as the control line!! I am so happy for you :hugs: Stick in your mommy little bean!!! How are you feeling?


----------



## Wantingbbbump

wavescrashove said:


> Leanne Louise said:
> 
> 
> Well girls.... Took a test this morning not on fmu though and got a faint but pink second line!!!!! Bfp!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Does it matter if it's not really dark like the other line?? I'm 13dpo due tomorrow,I can't believe it!! Please stick little bean,wahoo xxx
> 
> YAY!!! Congrats! Stick bean, stick!! This is all so exciting!
> 
> 
> Well, I tested with a FRER using FMU and got a BFN :( I kept dreaming about testing last night. I have a headache. My boobs still ache. Here's hoping it's just taking awhile to get my BFP. Would you like to know how I'm torturing myself today? Watching A Baby Story before work. There's nothing on right now except for this. Ugh, jealous.Click to expand...

I am so sorry that you got another bfn today. The bean might of been a late implanter. They implant anywhere from 5-12days, your not out yet!!! :hugs:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Heya, this is seriously a good luck thread! Congrats on the bfp's ladies! :happydance:


----------



## cueball

still late here , starting to really feel morning sickness since yesterday and again today so im hoping that if i test at the end of the week I may get my bfp this time :) keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

cueball said:


> still late here , starting to really feel morning sickness since yesterday and again today so im hoping that if i test at the end of the week I may get my bfp this time :) keeping fingers crossed!

I hope you do get your BFP! FX for ya! :dust:


----------



## fumbles

Hey girls, really need your honest opinions here. Got a gush of cm, really gross! Had it a couple days ago and today, thought it was AF. Plus I'm getting cramps that really feel like AF is about to start any minute. I tested 12dpo and got :bfn: that was on Monday. 

What do you think my chances are? Should I test tomorrow, later, wait for AF to show? 

Leanne, congrats congrats congrats on your :BFP: I'm so pleased! It's a PUPO bump! 

Is that 3 BFPs on this thread already? Isn't it amazing we all started out at 2-3DPO together! :happydance:


----------



## Coffeybean

Wantingbbbump said:


> Coffeybean said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies soi got my first ever +ve OPK on 18th July
> 1DPO I had mild breast tenderness and constipation and yellowish dischRge from my breasts (sorry tmi)
> 2DPO bad acne boobs really sore can't sleep the weirdest dreams also increased CM CP high and soft
> 3DPO as above
> 4DPO as above +strange dream
> 5 DPO really bad bloating boobs look like they've grown over night
> Really watery CM CP high soft
> 6 DPO really bad cramps morning and night and twinges at one side can't sleep and feel sick only briefly when in bed
> 7DPO no CM boobs not as sore mild cramps
> 8DPO (today) caved and tested BFN feel really moody one min then ok the next still can't sleep at night and have a relly sore throat very little CM
> 
> What do you all think? I really felt like this was the month but now I just feel like it will never happen.
> 
> Those symptoms sound just like mine!! I really believe that my baby implanted on 6dpo and it took until 10dpo to get a line that I knew was a bfp. 8dpo is really early to test. Don't give up yet because your pregnant until proven otherwise!!!!!!!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Really? I hope so I'm not gonna test till thurs/fri now I've had weird pains in my lower back just above my bum too. But I really thought I'd get my BFP last month so trying to to hang on to every symptom but it's sooo hard! Congrats on your BFP!!!


----------



## MommaCC

Girls if you take a blue dye test and get a faint faint line in the time frame is that a :bfp: or is it probably an evap? I can't pick it up on a photo!!! X


----------



## MommaCC

Girls if a second line came up in the time frame I'm talking straight away on a blue dye but was super super faint would that be a :bfp: or an evap it's blue not grey?? I'm stressing!! Still spotting too so That's a bit worrying! Advise ppllleeeaaassseee!!!


----------



## picklepot

MommaCC said:


> wavescrashove said:
> 
> 
> Oooh that sounds reassuring. If I remember correctly, picklepot had bleeding of sorts for a day and then it was gone and she got her BFP. Sounds very similar to you! I hope that's the case. I shall cross my fingers for you!!!
> 
> 
> I've just read thru the past few posts and I got really excited when I've read picklepots!!! Sounds just like me! I'm really nervous today I still think I'll get a :bfn: but I'm going out with my lovely MIL shopping so that will take my mind Off all this for a couple of hours!!
> 
> Welcome to our new ladies too this is the best thread I have ever been on I'm all my years on bnb xxxxClick to expand...

It's true........JUST like me...... GOt my very faint :bfp: the day after :) test test test Xxxxxxxx


----------



## picklepot

MommaCC said:


> Girls if a second line came up in the time frame I'm talking straight away on a blue dye but was super super faint would that be a :bfp: or an evap it's blue not grey?? I'm stressing!! Still spotting too so That's a bit worrying! Advise ppllleeeaaassseee!!!

It's gotta be a :bfp: surely babe?????? Omg please be your :bfp: x

ANd girls, I can't reply to you all as using my phone but thank you all sooooooooooo much for your support I love you all and lots of luck to you all dor your very own sticky beans Xxxxxxxx


----------



## wavescrash

Wantingbbbump said:


> I am so sorry that you got another bfn today. The bean might of been a late implanter. They implant anywhere from 5-12days, your not out yet!!! :hugs:

Thanks :/ I normally crave chocolate when AF is due to arrive but I honestly don't even want to go near it right now. I've been craving sugary candy like sour patch watermelons and such. Hopefully that's a good sign. I've had headaches almost daily. Exhausted 24/7, not sleeping well at night. I wake up every morning feeling like my bladder's going to burst - frequent urination (mostly in the evening.) So I hope it's all still coming for me... all but AF.


----------



## wavescrash

fumbles said:


> Hey girls, really need your honest opinions here. Got a gush of cm, really gross! Had it a couple days ago and today, thought it was AF. Plus I'm getting cramps that really feel like AF is about to start any minute. I tested 12dpo and got :bfn: that was on Monday.
> 
> What do you think my chances are? Should I test tomorrow, later, wait for AF to show?
> 
> Leanne, congrats congrats congrats on your :BFP: I'm so pleased! It's a PUPO bump!
> 
> Is that 3 BFPs on this thread already? Isn't it amazing we all started out at 2-3DPO together! :happydance:

I tested today at 12dpo and got a BFN. We're not out yet. You can test every day if you want, that's what I'm doing. Testing every morning until AF arrives or I get my BFP. However if you can't stand to see that BFN in the morning, I'd suggest waiting to see if AF arrives or not. SO many women on here have said they didn't get their bfp until days after AF didn't show. They tested daily and got BFNs until a few days being late.


----------



## picklepot

MommaCC said:


> Girls if a second line came up in the time frame I'm talking straight away on a blue dye but was super super faint would that be a :bfp: or an evap it's blue not grey?? I'm stressing!! Still spotting too so That's a bit worrying! Advise ppllleeeaaassseee!!!

It's gotta be a :bfp: surely babe?????? Omg please be your :bfp: x

ANd girls, I can't reply to you all as using my phone but thank you all sooooooooooo much for your support I love you all and lots of luck to you all dor your very own sticky beans Xxxxxxxx


----------



## fumbles

I think :BFP: mommacc!!! It's blue!

This is amazing! Is there anyone here who hasn't got a BFP yet!! This is such a lucky thread!


----------



## MommaCC

Omg! I'm freaking out!! Do u think it could be? I'm not going to get my hopes up to much for now! Oh girls I'm not going to sleep tonight!! X


----------



## wavescrash

I just looked at my symptom tracker and I've had sore/painful nipples and pronounced veins in my boobs for the last week. Ugh... BFP, where are you? I never get this before AF? I've never had my boobs feel an entire cup size larger leading up to my period. AF... you better stay away!


----------



## fumbles

Awww mommacc! I can imagine how you feel! Soooooo exciting and scary at the same time! :hugs:

Waves, looks like it's down to us to get some BFPs! I think I'll test tomorrow morning then :happydance:


----------



## wavescrash

Oh man, so much pressure!!! Hahah but we can do it! I tested today but I won't give up yet. Bought more tests (I have too many for my own good right now) so I'm testing in the AM again!


----------



## picklepot

MommaCC said:


> Omg! I'm freaking out!! Do u think it could be? I'm not going to get my hopes up to much for now! Oh girls I'm not going to sleep tonight!! X

Hee hee, I didn't sleep last night....far too excited about getting up to poas lol x
COngrats Mommacc xxx this has to be it babe xxx


----------



## MommaCC

Come on girls we all gotta move to first tri together and become PUDS lol! Can't remember who said that earlier but I LOVE it!!!


----------



## picklepot

Lol. Puds is an amazing name Haha.
Yes, come on girlies - we've done since 3dpo....let's do the whole journey together Xxxx


----------



## wavescrash

:) I'd love to! Y'all just gotta be a bit patient for the next few days until we catch up!!!


----------



## PositiveUs

I love the PUD idea! :winkwink:
Positivity is what we all need and this is the place to find it. 
Just want to say thanks.
Im 5 DPO. I chart BBT and do OPK but never had the nerve to check CP. It kinda grosses me out to think about but reading so much about it on this thread has made me consider doing it. I suppose clean hands are key! not to be gross.


----------



## picklepot

Always fumbles Xxxx :) x


----------



## josephine3

I hope you dont mind me crashing your thread but you all seem so nice and supportive!!

I think i left a message about it on here before, but my biggest sypmtom was a soft, low cervix. really low. but yesterday morning it shot back up to high and firmer. it also seems to be pointing towards the back wall, not directly down. I have been having lots of cramps mainly on the left, and as someone else described it, a hollow but full feeling in my tummy. and im sttaaarrrvvviiinngggggg!!! if it sits still long enough i am going to be eating it!!

My strangest symptom so far tho is itchy tummy!!! I am about 7-9 dpo not too sure.. any thoughts???

I wanna be PUPO!! I certainly feel it. spread some of your luck in this direction!! 

Many congrats to all with bfps its a really interesting thread to read!


----------



## picklepot

And 'always' to you too wavescrashove Xxxx


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks picklepot!!!


----------



## fumbles

:wohoo: TEAM PUDS is go for launch :wohoo:

Now if I can just find a couple of BFPs for waves and the others :shrug:


:yipee:


----------



## picklepot

Josephine, please don't apologise for crashing.....we're not clicky hun, everyone is welcome to join :) this is the luckiest thread on bnb so you are already PUPO. X
From experience, the body does the weirdest things when pregnant.... especially early on.

I've had no sore Boobs at all. LOts of cramping and sharp poking feeling in lower right abdomen ....think the bean is digging in. I too was starving around 9dpo and I hadn't ever checked my cp either but that too changed similar to how you describe. 
Good luck hun and keep us all posted.xx


----------



## picklepot

Now fumbles and waves, will you get your :bfp: 's please..... I'm feeling VERY excited for you girls Xxxxxxxx


----------



## wavescrash

Hahah believe me, I'm trying! I just bought another 3 pack of FRER! I have 2 left from my other purchases, 2 dollar store tests and 2 ClearBlue Digital. I didn't need this 3 pack of FRER but I had to do it anyway. I will not buy any more tests though.

I just wanna see this BFP! I know y'all have had a BFN one day and then got your BFP the very next morning but still. I want mine nowwww!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Hi everyone! :howdy: 
I'm 12dpo today and for the last few days, I've felt queasy, feverish, constipated, crampy, aching legs, headachey. On sunday I ate everything in sight and today I've done nothing but sleep! Did a IC earlier but :bfn: also had some spotting, need to be strong and not test til the weekend! Going :wacko: though!


----------



## MrsBash

Ahhh! Ladies, you all have me giddy just catching up on the thread!! I am sending you all so many happy vibes, baby dust is practically shooting out of my ears! 

Today, I have had some poking pain in my belly. And I was nauseous until about 2pm. It was odd, because I was both nauseous and hungry, yet everything I thought of to eat made me wanna vom. And yes, I did eat breakfast, so I shouldn't have been feeling so hungry. 

Love this thread! Love the PUPOs!!


----------



## Mommaof2

I have been trying on and off for three years! The off past was when we got fed up after a year and adopted 2 amazing children, then we tried again the past year and finally went to a fertility clinic. Before even testing the doctor said I probably had PSOC and needed to lose some weight. I was just about to finish up the testing and was waiting for my period to do that, but it has not shown. I read this post today and decided since I was a day late I should take a test (I have refused to do this in the past due to sooooo many BFNs).

Well an hour ago I got my BFP!!! Two lines!! My only signs have been period cramping....no sore boobs, no extra CM, no extra peeing, no tiredness...every other month I had those signs!!! lol.

I am in shock...what do I do next? Go to the doctors? Could the two lines be a mistake? I took the test after buying it this afternoon and hardly had any pee...so it should be correct!! Holy freaking out!:cloud9:


----------



## wavescrash

Well I know normally the doc won't see you until around 8 weeks. However with your history of PCOS and such, that might be different. I'd call your ob/gyn and see what they say.

2 lines aren't a mistake. Even the faintest of second lines means it's positive. Congrats :)


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Mommaof2 said:


> I have been trying on and off for three years! The off past was when we got fed up after a year and adopted 2 amazing children, then we tried again the past year and finally went to a fertility clinic. Before even testing the doctor said I probably had PSOC and needed to lose some weight. I was just about to finish up the testing and was waiting for my period to do that, but it has not shown. I read this post today and decided since I was a day late I should take a test (I have refused to do this in the past due to sooooo many BFNs).
> 
> Well an hour ago I got my BFP!!! Two lines!! My only signs have been period cramping....no sore boobs, no extra CM, no extra peeing, no tiredness...every other month I had those signs!!! lol.
> 
> I am in shock...what do I do next? Go to the doctors? Could the two lines be a mistake? I took the test after buying it this afternoon and hardly had any pee...so it should be correct!! Holy freaking out!:cloud9:

CONGRATS!!!!! You can call your Dr and tell them that you got a BFP and they should get you in for a blood or pee test. I was just at my ob's today and they gave me a pee test and checked my cervix...Long and closed!!! :happydance: He told me that my chance of M/C at this point because of my cervix check is next to nothing :happydance: I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## wavescrash

That's exciting news about your cervix and m/c chances! Congrats!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

fumbles said:


> Mommacc, Leanne and obeez! I know the feeling! I got :bfn: yesterday am with FMU, think I'm going to hold off until Thursday to test again, the witch is due Friday :growlmad:
> 
> Fx'ed we get a few more :BFP: yet!
> 
> Picklepot and wantingbbbump, you guys should start a new thread for us in the first tri. How about PUD! Pregnant Until Delivery :haha:
> 
> We'll catch you guys up! Go team!

Oh yeah I want to be a PUD!!! I loved being PUPO!!! :happydance:


----------



## Wantingbbbump

wavescrashove said:


> That's exciting news about your cervix and m/c chances! Congrats!

Thank you!!! I just hope that he didn't say that just to try to keep me from worrying for the next 2 months. He gave me some cool mags for pregnant woman, your pregnancy week by week and a pregnancy journal. It feels so real now. We did disagree on my edd he said April 8,2012 and I say April 4,2012 because I don't have a 28dc and I know for a fact when I got pregnant so I'm keeping my ticker to the 4th. I guess it really doesn't matter when my dd is because the baby will come when it wants to. I go early so I will never make it to either date..lol I'm sure the baby will come in March. How are you feeling today?


----------



## wavescrash

How exciting for you!! I'd pick the earlier date anyway :) My due date would be April 5th based upon ovulation but we'll see. Hopefully I get an April due date!

Today... just eh. Got another BFN this morning so I'm a little bummed about it but I know it was to be expected. Boobs/nipples still super sore and enlarged. Still prominent veins in my boobs. Twinges and such on and off in the uterine area. Sleepy as can be. Had a headache today. A little more moody than I have been. Dreams of POAS or being pregnant every night. Had another headache when I woke up. Normally leading up to AF, I crave chocolate. But I honestly don't even want to taste the stuff... I've been craving sugary snacks instead (like Sour Patch Watermelons and stuff). So FX.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I really hope that you get your BFP soon!!! It's just making you work for it that's all. With your symptoms I don't see any other outcome. When is af due? Tell that witch that if she even thinks of showing up I will slap her silly!!!!!


----------



## Mommaof2

wow, this is such a lucky thread, I am in so much shock. Looks like I am with some of you and due in April as well. We told our kids (4 and 6) today and they are being so cute, talking to my belly and telling me all the things I will have to go buy. My daughter (6) is fascinated with pregnancy and babies and will be such a great big sister. We were sitting at dinner tonight and realized " we need a van!". You want something for so long and when you get it you have no idea what to do....I just want to tell everyone, but we will hold off until we are more safe.

Baby dust to all waiting!


----------



## wavescrash

Wantingbbbump said:


> I really hope that you get your BFP soon!!! It's just making you work for it that's all. With your symptoms I don't see any other outcome. When is af due? Tell that witch that if she even thinks of showing up I will slap her silly!!!!!

Thanks dear! AF is due either Thurs/Fri. Technically Friday but she tends to come a day or two earlier each month. I'll tell her and give her some choice words of my own to scare her off! I'm feeling some dull AF-ish cramps. I mean, _super_ dull. I've also become increasingly agitated easily and feel mildly weepy. If these cramps keep up, I may test again tonight. I have enough tests to waste, haha.

With my boobs/nipples, constipation and exhaustion going on the last week straight, I can't see why I wouldn't be pregnant. It's not normal for me at all.


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Mommaof2 said:


> I have been trying on and off for three years! The off past was when we got fed up after a year and adopted 2 amazing children, then we tried again the past year and finally went to a fertility clinic. Before even testing the doctor said I probably had PSOC and needed to lose some weight. I was just about to finish up the testing and was waiting for my period to do that, but it has not shown. I read this post today and decided since I was a day late I should take a test (I have refused to do this in the past due to sooooo many BFNs).
> 
> Well an hour ago I got my BFP!!! Two lines!! My only signs have been period cramping....no sore boobs, no extra CM, no extra peeing, no tiredness...every other month I had those signs!!! lol.
> 
> I am in shock...what do I do next? Go to the doctors? Could the two lines be a mistake? I took the test after buying it this afternoon and hardly had any pee...so it should be correct!! Holy freaking out!:cloud9:


That is so wonderful!!! Congrats!!! H&H 9 months to you!!! :happydance:


I love lurking on this thread!!! Promise I'll post more. I'm on pins and needles waiting to test!


----------



## MrsBash

What a thread!!! Can you ladies with the BFPs be sure to spread a little extra baby dust around?! :thumbup:

Congrats again, ladies! The numbers are growing by the day. :happydance:


----------



## MrsBash

Going bananas tonight. Still with the spotting...but no serious AF cramps. Can't tell if I'm getting some belly twinges because it's really happening, or because I can't get my brain out of my uterus. :wacko:

Just gonna keep myself busy and distracted, I suppose...:tease:


----------



## MommaCC

Morning ladies! 
Well I got woken up in the night with strong stomach stabbing pains just 1 really sharp 1! It was horrible!! I'm spotting when I wipe and had AF type cramps so I'm freaking out maybe the :witch: is coming! She better stay away!!!! I'm feeling violent towards her!! I felt so preggy last night after getting a line and it's dried quite thin but blue! And the instructions say that the line doesn't have to be uniform a line is a positive!! So we will have to wait till I test in a bit!! To see if I get another line. Oh I hope I do!!!!

Hows everyone doing?? Any new :bfp:s this morning girls??? Welcome also to our new girls this is the BEST thread ever!!!!


----------



## MommaCC

Well ladies got another super faint positive on a blue dye within the time limit I'm just not sure to trust it cos it's blue dye. I've got some pink dyes coming today so I've saved some FMU to test when they get here!! I'll keep you posted xx

UPDATE!!TESTED AGAIN !! lol got a faint line at 3mins i think :blush: posted some pics on the preg test board have a peak girls and tell me if yoou think im going bonkers!!


----------



## obeez

Morning. 11dpo here. AF due today but no sign yet :nope:

Weirdly my temp went up again this morning so looking like AF might be here tomorrow instead. Tested again, still BFN so reckon I am out. Feeling perfectly healthy again as I always do when I have AF.

Well done to all those who have got their BFP, it's truly lovely news. I'll guess I'll keep testing til the old bag shows her face but I really think I would even have gotten a faint line by now.


----------



## Coffeybean

Morning ladies! 

I'm a POASA so tested again this morning BFN! but still only 9DPO had some slight back ache lower down and the odd poking sensation in my pelvic area Still got really sore throat too (dunno if its related?) but not much more. 

Just a question for the lucky ladies with BFP what DPO were you and did you have a BFN first? 

Thanks girls


----------



## MommaCC

Coffeebean i had a major sore throat the week leading upto my :bfp: with my son last year so thats a really good sign i would say!! GL xoxo

Obeez; i hope she stays away hunni fx'd xoxo


----------



## fumbles

Mommacc all signs point to BFP BFP BFP! 

What dpo did you get your first faint line on?

Waves I'm still testing BFN and AF feels just around the corner..cramps and really tired all the time....blah :hugs:


----------



## MommaCC

Did a super drug test and it was :bfn: I'm not doing anymore now I'm just waiting for the b:witch: to get here! Good lick all the other girls still to get your pretty pink :bfp:s 
I'm gunna try and stay away a while to stop stressing and maybe that will trigger AF xxx


----------



## picklepot

FIrstly, here's some VERY special baby :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: from one of your :bfp: team PUPO :) 
Secondly, went to docs today. She was very nice but told me not to get too excited (is she kidding.....after almost 3years of ttc....don't get too excited.....geeze!!!) ANd she didn't do anything except say, don't eat some kinda cheese, don't eat pate or liver and dont change a cat litter tray.....see you again in two weeks..... Oh...... Ok!!!! Feeling a but flat to be honest as she wasn't very hopeful for me :(

Either way....I still have my beautiful :bfp: and whatever she thinks....this little bean IS sticking!!!! Grrrr.

Fx everyone for all your :bfp: 's Xxxxxxxx


----------



## wavescrash

Well just tested with FRER and a dollar store test. Both are BFN. This is disheartening like you would not believe. AF is due virtually any day now so we'll see. Hopefully I'm like Picklepot and test BFN on 13dpo but tomorrow I get my BFP. I may hold off testing until I see what AF does. Too many BFN for my liking.


----------



## picklepot

My 14dpo test was really faint but DEFINITELY there. I used a pink line test the 2nd time and that was clearer xxx good luck babes Xxxx


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks dear. FX.


----------



## MrsBash

Hi ladies! Still in the bfn club. No significant symptoms today, but cm is kinda thin and a very light brown/yellow. Feeling kind of blah.. Meh. 

Love to all today. Fx for the PUPOs!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

wavescrashove- I'm sorry that you got another bfn :hugs: Your not out yet sweetie!!!

Picklepot- Congrats on another BFP!!!!

Okay last night I was in tears and panicked for awhile. I went to the potty and there was a little spotting. It has gone away but I was so upset. I guess it was because of the Dr checking my cervix yesterday but it really freaked my out. I hope that I never have this happen ever again!! I'm okay and my little bean is okay too...thank god!!!


----------



## MrsBash

picklepot said:


> FIrstly, here's some VERY special baby :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: from one of your :bfp: team PUPO :)
> Secondly, went to docs today. She was very nice but told me not to get too excited (is she kidding.....after almost 3years of ttc....don't get too excited.....geeze!!!) ANd she didn't do anything except say, don't eat some kinda cheese, don't eat pate or liver and dont change a cat litter tray.....see you again in two weeks..... Oh...... Ok!!!! Feeling a but flat to be honest as she wasn't very hopeful for me :(
> 
> Either way....I still have my beautiful :bfp: and whatever she thinks....this little bean IS sticking!!!! Grrrr.
> 
> Fx everyone for all your :bfp: 's Xxxxxxxx

Boo to the doc. Maybe she is just playing it cool and will be more peppy next time. 

You do still have that BFP!!! Just remember that happy thought!


----------



## MrsBash

Wantingbbbump said:


> Okay last night I was in tears and panicked for awhile. I went to the potty and there was a little spotting. It has gone away but I was so upset. I guess it was because of the Dr checking my cervix yesterday but it really freaked my out. I hope that I never have this happen ever again!! I'm okay and my little bean is okay too...thank god!!!


Hugs to you and your sticky little bean!! xxxx


----------



## cueball

tested again today, 21 days late now (or a few less if i was supposed to be late anyway) bfn ... so just going to keep waiting and see what happens next week when my next cycle is supposed to start ... fingers crossed :)


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Wantingbbbump said:


> wavescrashove- I'm sorry that you got another bfn :hugs: Your not out yet sweetie!!!
> 
> Picklepot- Congrats on another BFP!!!!
> 
> Okay last night I was in tears and panicked for awhile. I went to the potty and there was a little spotting. It has gone away but I was so upset. I guess it was because of the Dr checking my cervix yesterday but it really freaked my out. I hope that I never have this happen ever again!! I'm okay and my little bean is okay too...thank god!!!


That happened to me when I was pregnant with my DS. I think it was just him nuzzling in there really good. :winkwink: Plus with your doc checking things out, a little spotting is totally normal. Breathe easy momma! I'm sure your little bean is snuggling in. 

Now if I could just get a BFP and get my own little bean snuggling! Ack! This wait is AGONY!!!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Hoping4Baby2 said:


> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> wavescrashove- I'm sorry that you got another bfn :hugs: Your not out yet sweetie!!!
> 
> Picklepot- Congrats on another BFP!!!!
> 
> Okay last night I was in tears and panicked for awhile. I went to the potty and there was a little spotting. It has gone away but I was so upset. I guess it was because of the Dr checking my cervix yesterday but it really freaked my out. I hope that I never have this happen ever again!! I'm okay and my little bean is okay too...thank god!!!
> 
> 
> That happened to me when I was pregnant with my DS. I think it was just him nuzzling in there really good. :winkwink: Plus with your doc checking things out, a little spotting is totally normal. Breathe easy momma! I'm sure your little bean is snuggling in.
> 
> Now if I could just get a BFP and get my own little bean snuggling! Ack! This wait is AGONY!!!Click to expand...

I have to say that now nothing and nobody is getting in there until 12wks :haha: I found out that 1 in 5 woman will have bleeding in the first trimester but it would of been nice for the Dr to tell me that I may bleed a little because I had no idea that it could happen. I hope that you get a BFP very soon!!! :hugs:


----------



## Leanne Louise

hi girls,
well i sent my oh out last night after i did a test yesterday morn and got a faint bfp to get a clearblue,so i took it last night and sure thing PREGNANT!!!! i think coffybean asked if anyone got a bfn before bfp..i got bfn on 9dpo and bfp 0n 13dpo!!! wahoo!!! im not guna have internt for the next week or so so good luck to everyone and i hope to see you all in first trimester thread x x


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Leanne Louise said:


> hi girls,
> well i sent my oh out last night after i did a test yesterday morn and got a faint bfp to get a clearblue,so i took it last night and sure thing PREGNANT!!!! i think coffybean asked if anyone got a bfn before bfp..i got bfn on 9dpo and bfp 0n 13dpo!!! wahoo!!! im not guna have internt for the next week or so so good luck to everyone and i hope to see you all in first trimester thread x x


Congratulations!!! Woohoo!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:



H&H 9 months to you!!!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Leanne Louise said:


> hi girls,
> well i sent my oh out last night after i did a test yesterday morn and got a faint bfp to get a clearblue,so i took it last night and sure thing PREGNANT!!!! i think coffybean asked if anyone got a bfn before bfp..i got bfn on 9dpo and bfp 0n 13dpo!!! wahoo!!! im not guna have internt for the next week or so so good luck to everyone and i hope to see you all in first trimester thread x x

Pregnant!!!!!! that is great!!! I am so happy for you!! It's great to see that word Huh!! I hope that you have a H&H 9 months..yeah another bump buddie!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MommaCC

So on I know I was going to try and stay away but yeah right like that's gunna happen lol!! 

Today has been so weird ok so I had some pink brown discharge all morning if I went to the toilet then about 2pm I wiped and got a small clot I'm talking tiny like the size of a pin head then after that I've had no pink/brown discharge nothing?!?!? I've checked my cervix it's high and kinda soft one side and hard the other?! And closed. So I'm confused is this just a mega light wired AF or good it possibly be implantation if my egg met the sperm a little later than I thought? Is this why I'm still getting evil :bfn:s??

Wantingbbbump: hunni I spotted when AF was due and when I was 8 weeks around when next AF was due With j I know it's so scary hunni no matter how little blood you loose but I'm sure you will be just fine might just be your tender cervix being a bit disturbed like you said. Note to bean: you stay all snuggled up little one and stop worrying your mommy!!! 

:hug:


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks ladies. Here's hoping I get it soon... or at least get AF so I can stop wondering and testing and upsetting myself haha. So happy for those of you who got your BFPs! I hope I'll be joining you this month.

However, my hope of that actually happening is starting to fade. I know I'm not out yet but I certainly feel it. And yes, feel free to ignore my "blah" mood.


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

wavescrashove said:


> Thanks ladies. Here's hoping I get it soon... or at least get AF so I can stop wondering and testing and upsetting myself haha. So happy for those of you who got your BFPs! I hope I'll be joining you this month.
> 
> However, my hope of that actually happening is starting to fade. I know I'm not out yet but I certainly feel it. And yes, feel free to ignore my "blah" mood.



FX for you!!! And no ignoring... just sending you :hugs: I know that feeling.


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks dear :)


----------



## wavescrash

I just checked my cervix. Now, I don't check it regularly so I can't compare it to what my "normal" is but this is just generally speaking.

It's high and hard right now. AF is due to arrive any day now (Friday or Saturday at the latest.) If it's hard leading up to my period, is that a good sign for an impending BFP? I've had a child before so I suppose it should always be a little open but I've also been told I have a tilted uterus so I didn't feel any openings. Anyway, it's hard. Is that good?


Edit -- I just went and felt it again and it felt hard but a little mushy? I don't know if that's hard or soft. It was also high in my opinion. The length of my middle finger and then some... nearly 4 inches. Anyone able to tell me what that means (preggo or not) for the average lady? I know it varies woman to woman but in general... looking good for me getting my BFP or no?


----------



## fumbles

Hi waves, sorry I don't know much about cervix positions etc, but I know lots about the 'blah' feeling! 

I feel the same as you, just want AF or BFP, obviously the latter is what I'm hoping for! But my hopes are also fading. I've had quite significant AF like cramps for 2 days and I keep popping to the loo thinking she's arrived but nothing?! And to top it all I just feel plain weird!!! Does that make sense!? I think I'm def loopy!


----------



## wavescrash

I'm right there with you. No signs that AF is arriving for me but who knows. I feel like I don't even know my body anymore, ya know? Checking my cervix gave me some dull cramps but nothing saying AF is coming. BFP, HCG... where you guys at? Fumbles and I are dying to meet you!


----------



## fumbles

wavescrashove said:


> I'm right there with you. No signs that AF is arriving for me but who knows. I feel like I don't even know my body anymore, ya know? Checking my cervix gave me some dull cramps but nothing saying AF is coming. BFP, HCG... where you guys at? Fumbles and I are dying to meet you!

:rofl:

Me too! It's alien body syndrome for sure! Keep me posted on How you're doing. I've read al lot of encouraging stuff about BFPs after period due date. Mine should really be here by Friday. Don't know when I'll test next. Are you testing again tomorrow?


----------



## wavescrash

Ehhh I don't want to test tomorrow. I can't really stand another BFN. So I'm going to wait until Friday. AF should be here by then or Saturday. I've also noticed my throat's gotten a little sore this evening annnnnnnnnnnd I'm a grumpy-pants haha.


----------



## MommaCC

:witch: DEFINATELY got me now girls that's it I'm out xxx


----------



## MrsBash

MommaCC said:


> :witch: DEFINATELY got me now girls that's it I'm out xxx

:hugs:


----------



## wavescrash

I'm sorry dear :/ I shall say some prayers for you and best of luck next cycle <3


----------



## wavescrash

Random but tonight I went to the grocery store with my sister and one of the first things she said to me was, "Your boobs look bigger. Are you wearing one of those crazy "double your size" bras?" (I'm not... wearing the same kind I always do.) And then I started getting random cravings (pickles and peanut butter.)

14dpo tomorrow but not testing. I'm going to wait until Friday & see if AF doesn't arrive. Lots of prayers will be said tonight, wishing her far far away.


----------



## obeez

Well ladies. AF didn't appear yesterday but I keep checking like mad. Convinced she would show her ugly face first thing but so far nothing. Oh and another BFN to report. I reckon AF will be here today, just feels like it if you know what I mean. Oh well, onwards we go x
Fogot to say I'm 11dpo now.


----------



## Mazzy17

Hi Girls,

Can i join? Im currently 3 DPO. Got a wonderful cold going on too, lucky it happened the day after BD :haha: And my wisdom tooth is making sure i know its here.


----------



## MommaCC

Thanks girls! :hug: this is the weirdest AF ever it's so light I'm not even having to wear a pad it's only there when I go pee and wipe?!? Normally I have pretty heavy AF straight away. I hope everything is ok down there :wacko: 

Any new :bfp:s this morning??


----------



## josephine3

Hi girls thought I would see how team PUPO is getting on....

I am still feeling very 'Pupo'. Cramps are settling a bit now but i just cant shake this feeling of heaviness in my abdomen. Have tried to stop checking cp every day o stop risking infection. will maybe check it as af date approaches to make sure its not going down again.

I havent mentioned anthing to oh this month as he thinks 'oh you say ths every month' lol which i have done a few times, and of course it wasnt to be. I am not going to mention anything about feeling pregnant until i get that bfp cos if it doesnt happen he will think im obsessed and crazy... ahem:blush: not at all hehe

what dpo did you guys get your bfp's at again? remind me!! thanks ...
Good luck for anyone left to test!!
:dust:


----------



## wavescrash

No BFP here... not testing again until tomorrow. AF is due tomorrow (she always comes a day or two early but she's not here and no sign of her) so we'll see. I don't want to waste another test that I wasted money on for another BFN. It's so disheartening.

Last night I randomly started getting nauseous. Woke up mildly queasy. I've also had this problem the last week or so that I can't sleep in. I wake up early having to piss like a race horse (and I got 2-3 times before bed because of this nonsensical frequent urination). So I wake up early feeling like my bladder will explode and even after I go to the bathroom, I can't fall asleep. It's driving me crazy. Last night my throat starting hurting a little bit too, still does. And like I said yesterday, my sister mentioned that my boobs looked so much bigger in the normal bra she and I always wear (we buy the same ones, work at the same Target haha.) My cervix feels high but I don't know what my normal is. I have a tilted uterus so I can't feel if it's open/closed. My abdomen, right above my pubic bone (where I'm assuming my uterus is) feels firm but squishy, same with the way my cervix felt when I checked it. No idea what anything means. Wish I had temped this month. I AM LOSING MY PATIENCE. I want my BFP already.


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

I know its early... so I'm really trying not to get overly bummed about my BFN again this morning. Still no AF, so I'm PUPO, right?!? :winkwink:

I have my beta test with my doc tomorrow morning, so I guess that will hopefully shed some light. AF isn't due until Monday though, so are all of these tests too early? That's my concern - but this is what the doc scheduled! I would think bloodwork would pick it up if I am prego though, right? I'll be 11DPO tomorrow.

I've been really hopeful and optimistic this month (1st IUI) and I've definitely felt many things I haven't felt in the 2ww throughout this whole time of trying for #2, so I'm still hopeful. Of course this is also the first cycle I've used progesterone in the 2ww, so that could be the culprit of my new symptoms. 

Ugh!!! Is it tomorrow yet? I'm so impatient!!!


----------



## fumbles

Hi guys! AF due today and so far she's yet to appear, I got some proper cramps on the go, so I'mnot holding out much hope. If nothing by Sunday, I'm testing with my last pee stick!!! So got the urge to pee on something right now! Those OPKs are looking tempting!! :rofl:


----------



## wavescrash

That's exciting!!! FX for you Fumbles. Honestly? I"d probably cave and test with an OPK haha.


----------



## fumbles

Thanks waves, I'll prob do an OPK for fun! Although I'll try to resist peeing on sticks until Sunday. I'm glad you are also resisting too, I think those BFN were getting to you, even though you have so many positive symptoms.

I'm just wondering where the heck this AF has gone! My cramps have gone away! :shrug: I swear my body Knows just how to wind me up!! 

Fx'ed for all our new PUPO recruits! :flower:


----------



## wavescrash

The hardest part about holding out on testing is when I wake up early to run to the bathroom before my bladder explodes. I'll only test with FMU so if I can make it through my FMU without taking a test into the bathroom with me, then I'm ok. I go about my day as normal, symptom spotting like mad and refreshing on here like crazy. I'm glad I've still got you here with me though haha. Our bodies need to make up their minds. AF or not. BFP or not. None of this "in limbo" nonsense please!

Yeah, the BFN were really getting me down. I have a drawer full of them. 6 BFN to be exact. Like you said, I have so many positive symptoms and none of it is "normal" for my body before AF arrives. I just wish my body was overloaded with HCG to give me that BFP. Oh well... here's hoping!

FX for the new PUPOs indeed... and us, of course!


----------



## Coffeybean

Another BFN for me, i know its still early but i can't help but feel like im out :-(


----------



## Coffeybean

Hoping4Baby2 said:


> I know its early... so I'm really trying not to get overly bummed about my BFN again this morning. Still no AF, so I'm PUPO, right?!? :winkwink:
> 
> I have my beta test with my doc tomorrow morning, so I guess that will hopefully shed some light. AF isn't due until Monday though, so are all of these tests too early? That's my concern - but this is what the doc scheduled! I would think bloodwork would pick it up if I am prego though, right? I'll be 11DPO tomorrow.
> 
> I've been really hopeful and optimistic this month (1st IUI) and I've definitely felt many things I haven't felt in the 2ww throughout this whole time of trying for #2, so I'm still hopeful. Of course this is also the first cycle I've used progesterone in the 2ww, so that could be the culprit of my new symptoms.
> 
> Ugh!!! Is it tomorrow yet? I'm so impatient!!!

You sound exactly like me lol im 10DPO too with AF due mon, my Dr wont do the blood work unless i'm a week late :-(

im soo impatient and totally depressed about my BFN :-(


----------



## wavescrash

I'm 14dpo with nothing but BFN and no AF yet. Don't worry, you're not out yet!!! That's why we're here. Pregnant until proven otherwise :)


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Thats right!!!


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

wavescrashove said:


> I'm 14dpo with nothing but BFN and no AF yet.

Me too :(


----------



## fumbles

Waves, I think our beans are just really small and they're trying really hard to make lots of HCG, but then we go and pee it all away :haha:

My bean's is going to get soooooo...big over the next few days that I'll get three lines on my last HPT! 

Come on chunky beans! 

Is anyone else getting quite strong AF-like cramps that just come and go? I've also been feeling quite nauseous in the afternoon, don't know if this is AF or what!!! :shrug:


----------



## KittyCorner

Three lines!!!!!!!! :laugh2:


----------



## KittyCorner

Oh- and to your other point, YES- I am currently suffering from some AF type cramps. I have had them on and off since O- some worse than others, some focused on one side or the other. Also, lots of low back pain.

By the way, I'm stalking here.


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

I've been feeling queasy for a few days - wasn't sure if it was a progesterone side effect (have to ask that at the doc's tomorrow), if I have some sort of bug, or what. I spent all 9 months of my pregnancy with DS throwing up, so I was taking it as a good sign... but who knows!

:sick:


----------



## KittyCorner

All 9 mos? Oh dear!!


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Oh yeah - I was still getting sick while in the OR for my C-section. It slowed in the later months, but it was still part of my every day. I was NOT the poster girl for easy pregnancy in that regard. But he was beautiful and healthy and was worth every single bit of it - and I sincerely mean that. I'm desperate to be pregnant again! And if I am that sick again, at least this time I'll know better what to expect and how to deal.

In all honesty, it took me about 18 months after I had him to not feel nauseous when I saw a pregnant lady LOL! We've been NTNP and then actively TTC since then. So a little over 3 years now. 

Bring on the barfing!!! :rofl:


----------



## KittyCorner

My mother was so sick with me that she actually weighed less the day she went into labor than she did before becoming pregnant!! I would like to believe that she also thought it was worth it. :rofl:


----------



## MommaCC

Hey girls well my weird AF is gone again no cramps no nothing just four days of the lightest spotting ever!!! So obviously I'm thinking errrrr maybe???? But no I got a :bfn: lol!!


----------



## KittyCorner

Signing off now ladies- here's to a night of NOT testing, just obsessing. (or obsesting- ha!) :flow:


----------



## fumbles

Awww sorry mommacc, do you think it was a chemical or something? That sound strange that it's so light! Maybe see the doctor to check?


----------



## MommaCC

I had a chemical last month and I got strong :bfp:s at about 8/9 dpo then had a really super heavy period. So I'm bit unsure it's a Chem again. I'm just really confused xx


----------



## josephine3

Maybe because of the early chemical last month your body didnt have as much blood and tissue build up cos it all came out..?? hope that doesnt sound too gross sorry:flower:


----------



## wavescrash

fumbles said:


> Waves, I think our beans are just really small and they're trying really hard to make lots of HCG, but then we go and pee it all away :haha:
> 
> My bean's is going to get soooooo...big over the next few days that I'll get three lines on my last HPT!
> 
> Come on chunky beans!
> 
> Is anyone else getting quite strong AF-like cramps that just come and go? I've also been feeling quite nauseous in the afternoon, don't know if this is AF or what!!! :shrug:

Hahah I like this thought process. I hope that's the case! Today I'm super bloated and had bouts of nausea throughout the day. At one point it felt like AF came so I ran to the bathroom and nope... just CM. Checked my cervix, still somewhat high but no sign of AF. Boobs still enlarged and sore. Super tired today. I want my BFP tomorrow :/

See how bloated I am?
https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumberTwo/img0135.jpg


----------



## wavescrash

So fun fact... I went out and bought a new bra tonight because I went up an entire cup size. Went from 32A to 32B. Just ridiculous. I've never been bigger than 32A except when I was pregnant with my daughter. I had better be pregnant to have to buy a new bra.


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Heya ladies, omg AF is finally going away, i swear im never gonna take anything with vitex in it again:dohh:, messed up my cycles and made them longer and shorter each month:growlmad:, so on my agenda for the next cycle= No vitex :haha:.....anywho hows everyone doing? :flower:


----------



## wavescrash

I'm losing my mind. Good luck with your next cycle haha.


----------



## Ems77

KittyCorner said:


> My mother was so sick with me that she actually weighed less the day she went into labor than she did before becoming pregnant!! I would like to believe that she also thought it was worth it. :rofl:

With DD I weighed between 100 and 102 pre preg and weighed 93 when I got home from the hospital, VERY worth it!!


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Wavescrash, I forget - do you have a dr appt soon? Perhaps you need bloodwork to confirm???

In the meantime, from a fellow A-cupper, enjoy your new boobies! :rofl:

Sending you hugs too, I can only imagine how frustrating this is. :hugs:

I have my beta bloodwork tomorrow and I'm terrified. I don't know why. I want to know so I can get on with it either way, but I'm also kind of enjoying the possibility of being pregnant again. KWIM? Is that nuts?


----------



## wavescrash

No doctor appointment here. AF isn't due until tomorrow so I'll wait until a week after she doesn't show (assuming she doesn't) before I go to the doc if I keep getting negatives. I only just got benefits last week and don't have a doctor yet anyway. I didn't think anyone would take on a new patient for a suspected pregnancy when AF isn't late yet you know? With my first 2 pregnancies, I didn't think I was preg to test until AFTER I'd already missed my period so maybe my body just doesn't produce enough hormone early on. Or I implanted late.

Yes, definitely enjoying the change. My boyfriend was staring at them when we went to the store (to buy my bigger bra) because they were bouncing as I walked for the first time in my life (besides my first pregnancy)! I was amazed haha.

Thanks. Yeah, I can definitely imagine! Well hopefully it all works out how you want it to! FX!


----------



## obeez

Hi again ladies. Well nothing to declare here. AF still AWOL. Was due Weds, so that puts me at 13dpo. Tested this morning and pretty sure it was a BFN. I probably have a 5% doubt that there 'might' have been something there. Been using the one step pg tests they are very sensitive, 10 whatever it is, so don't think that trying any other test would make a difference.
Strangely it feels like AF is coming downstairs if you know what I mean. I keep checking but nothing. Last night I thought AF had started and when I wiped I had creamy CM with a pinky tinge. I prepared for the worst overnight but nothing. Dry as a bone. Still crampy with lower back pain. I never have AF symptoms, and I am never late, early but not late.
Really think the witch is messing with my head.
If I was pregnant I would have had a BFP by now at 13dpo surely.
Oh and my temperature dropped this morning too, not below the coverline I might add. Although I had been awake on and off for a while as I tend to hit 'snooze' multiple times.
Oh well, currently still pregnant if I am in the PUPO thread!


----------



## fumbles

Waves thanks for the tummy pic! Looks good! I think that as well as the mega boobies is a good sign!

Fx'ed AF stays away.


----------



## Coffeybean

Another BFN for me really not feeling it this month don't know how long I can do this for. :-( it's soul destroying. I don't know how you LTTTC girls do it my heart goes out to you! Xx


----------



## fumbles

Oh god trying to resist testing, going to go pee on an OPK to satisfy the urge.

Coffee bean...it's early! :flower:

Obeez, I feel your pain :hugs:


----------



## fumbles

Now I've got a dark line on my OPK :wacko: I mean I seem to always get a faint line but now it's not quite as dark as the control but very similar.

Girls if you can't stomach seeing a BFN on an HPT, then I recommend using OPKs to pass the time, they always seem to keep me on my toes! :haha:

I'd love some opinions please, AF was due yesterday tested on Wednesday and got BFN. I've having loads of cramps (very AF like and strong!) esp yesterday but no AF.


----------



## obeez

After I'd posted that AF caught up with me. Least it's here and I can have some wine this weekend! Onto next cycle. Good luck those of you that are still PUPO x


----------



## PositiveUs

Fumbles...... That's my trick too! Using an OPK when I am too scared to HPT!

The more I am on this site, the more I think we are really driving ourselves crazy! But I am still happy to be here. Thanks to all of you! :flower:

8DPO.


----------



## wavescrash

Obeez, sorry the witch got you :( But like you said... at least you get to move onto the next cycle. LOTS of baby dust for you!

Fumbles, I can't afford to buy opks given how many hpts I've bought, unfortunately. However, I tested this morning and another BFN but no sign of AF other than dreaming I got my period and went to the bathroom - that's what woke me up to ACTUALLY use the bathroom haha. UGH. In your case, I'd wait another 2 days and test with an actual HPT again. If it's negative, maybe make a call in to the doc?

AF still due today but today's only begun. She still has time to hit me. However, she's usually early, not late but I guess we'll wait and see. We even BD last night and I thought for sure it was going to send her this way. Nothing yet. But I won't complain. I'm going to hold off on testing until Monday now. I've got 3 FRER, 2 ClearBlue Digital left. If next Friday, I have no period and no BFP, I'll make a doc appointment. I just got my benefits so I don't have a regular doctor yet. THIS IS SO FRUSTRATING.


----------



## Ems77

wavescrashove said:


> AF still due today but today's only begun. She still has time to hit me. However, she's usually early, not late but I guess we'll wait and see. We even BD last night and I thought for sure it was going to send her this way. Nothing yet. But I won't complain. I'm going to hold off on testing until Monday now. I've got 3 FRER, 2 ClearBlue Digital left. If next Friday, I have no period and no BFP, I'll make a doc appointment. I just got my benefits so I don't have a regular doctor yet. THIS IS SO FRUSTRATING.

Not that I want to encourage you to use an OPK for preg testing, because you could wind up sorely disappointed and I do not want to be party to that lol, but check your local dollar stores for OPK's Ours here sell them and they are, that's right, only a buck.


----------



## KittyCorner

Hey Vaurissa- when are you going to test?


----------



## wavescrash

Hahahah good point! I didn't even THINK about the dollar store even though I have a couple HPTs from there. I'll probably try that. Even if it's a false result, I could still stand to see 2 pink lines for once instead of just 1.

With opks, the second line has to be as dark as the control line for it to be any sort of indication right? Or just dark in general?


----------



## wavescrash

Hey fumbles... I just got this in an email from babycenter. I put in my (hopefully) edd and it sends me weekly emails updating me on that particular week of pregnancy. I just got a 4 week email (I assume you'd be as far along as me) and this is what it said: _Sometime this week, you may be able to find out whether you're pregnant. For the most accurate results, wait until the end of the week to take a home pregnancy test. (You can try one now if you like, but you're more likely to get a correct result a week past your expected period.)_

Pretty reassuring to me! Wait a week and we can test :) Hahah i don't think I can wait that long but I think (having read this) that I'll wait until Tuesday to test again (I may still get a dollar store OPK to pass the time though) and if Tuesday is negative, wait until next Friday to test.


Kept reading week 4 and this is what it had to say about HPTs.
_It's best to wait about a week after you miss your period to take a home pregnancy test. By that time, most newly pregnant women have enough human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) in their urine for the tests to detect it.

Many home pregnancy tests claim to be "greater than 99 percent accurate" and imply that you can use them as early as the day you miss your period, but a study published in 2004 in the American Journal of Obstetrics and Gynecology has shown that this can be misleading.

Researchers at the University of New Mexico evaluated 18 tests and found that only one was consistently sensitive enough to detect the levels of hCG that most pregnant women were likely to have on the first day of their missed period. Most of the other tests were able to pick up about 16 percent of pregnancies at that point._


----------



## KittyCorner

Hey waves- I found this: https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html Looks like you;re in luck. Just make sure the line is as dark, or darker, than the control line.


----------



## fumbles

Oh thanks so much Waves! That's very reassuring! 

I def think you should get your butt to that dollar store and grab a couple of OPKs. I wouldn't read too much into the results but it can be a lot of fun guessing and seeing two lines for a change! 

In terms of the results a positive OPK is when the line is as dark or darker than the control line. This is how you would detect your LH surge which only happens prior to ovulation. HOWEVER! We are not talking about ovulation here so what you are detecting is changes in LH....with the exciting possibility that a bit of HCG is in the mix too. So faint lines dark lines whatever, at this stage it's irrelevant!


----------



## wavescrash

You're welcome Fumbles. It definitely reassured me so much so that it was the first thing I told my boyfriend about when he woke up, haha. Telling him that we're still in this game. BD didn't bring on AF. AF is still not here (due today) and that I'll be more likely to get a BFP next Friday instead!

So I think I can hold off on testing ... just gotta wish AF stays away.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

wavescrashove- I wish your BFP would get here!!! 
fumbles- How are you doing? I loved taking OPK's I got a bfp on them before I got my + hpt. I hope that it works for you too!!

So am I still allowed to be here in the ttc/2ww or do I have to move over to the first trimester part? I don't really want to leave you all :nope::hugs: I have been through a lot with you and I feel very close to all of you!!


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks. I hope I do too. No AF yet and she was due today so we'll see. I don't feel like she's coming but I also feel like I don't know my body anymore hahah. However, I went up an entire cup size and had to buy a new bra last night and that's far from normal so FX.

I don't mind if you stay around here :) I miss you anyway! Hahah.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Wow!! I have gone up in bra size but I haven't got off my butt to go and buy a new bra yet. Thank you for saying I can stay!! I would miss you and the other girls so much!! So I have a really BIG check coming to me because of a makeup job I did and I want to go and get the crib, swing and bouncer..Do you think it's too soon? I'm not going to set them up but the crib I want is on sale and I just can't help myself. I kind of feel like if I do nothing but plan on having a take home baby then how can anything go wrong. 

Oh I seen your pic of your tummy..I want a bump!!! My pelvic bone is looking like it's sinking in...hehe I also lost a bit of weight because I was sick before my bfp. Now I have a ton of weight to gain, I lost 6 pounds..I'm down to 98lbs...dang it I worked so hard to gain weight. Oh well!!


----------



## wavescrash

The only other time in my life I went to a size 32B was during my pregnancy with my daughter. Otherwise I'm 32A or barelyA hahahah. So I just have to be pregnant... there's no other option honestly. I can't think of any reason to go up a size. I get really bloated from time to time so it's no big deal to me, but it came out of nowhere for no reason. Usually it's when I have my period. But not this time.

As for buying all those things, part of me wants to say YEAH GO FOR IT IF YOU CAN AFFORD IT but then I know how early it is in your pregnancy and while the doc says your chance of a m/c is lower right now, I'd be afraid to jinx it or something. If you can save the money for a few more weeks and THEN go out and get them? See what the return policy of the store is just in case. But then again, who am I to say anything? I've already started admiring the maternity clothes at work (Target) and planning what to buy as soon as I can. Made a mock baby registry at Target's website, get weekly emails from BabyCenter (got my 4 week email today) hahaha. But for large purchases, I'd try to hold off a little while.

I do remember hearing/reading that in the early stages of pregnancy a lot of women lose weight before they start gaining it so it's nothing to worry about yet. Just eat normally/healthily and take any prenatals/vitamins recommended by your doc and wait until your bean starts growing. I dropped 2 lbs in the last week yet I'm this bloated? Hopefully that's a good sign hahah.


----------



## Ems77

KittyCorner said:


> Hey Vaurissa- when are you going to test?

Already did today and yesterday... 8 and 9 DPO... I am terrible! LOL. 

BFN on 8 DPO 
And probable evap line on 9 DPO (looked at it after 2.5 hrs:dohh:LOL)




Wantingbbbump said:


> wavescrashove- I wish your BFP would get here!!!
> fumbles- How are you doing? I loved taking OPK's I got a bfp on them before I got my + hpt. I hope that it works for you too!!
> 
> So am I still allowed to be here in the ttc/2ww or do I have to move over to the first trimester part? I don't really want to leave you all :nope::hugs: I have been through a lot with you and I feel very close to all of you!!

Of course you can stay! You were here with us from the start, you have a right to know who gets a BFP and who gets attacked by the :witch:


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I would hold off but the crib I want is normally $300 and it's on sale for $179!!!! How can I not get it???!!! It will go into toddler/daybed & a full size bed so I feel it's a great deal. I am also worried that if I don't get it then it will be gone as in not for sale anymore. That's happened to me before.


----------



## wavescrash

That's true. I mean, it's your call :) I just know personally I couldn't do it just yet. Then again, I got lucky enough that we still have my DD crib (that turns into a toddler bed, too.) We'll just need a new stroller/car seat, diaper bag and clothes/toys/supplies haha.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I have so much clothes for a boy and a girl..lol When Dh & I knew that we were going to need help getting pregnant my mom & I started shopping. Pretty much the only things I need at this point are the big things. Crib, swing, bouncer, car seat, stroller and I am going to be doing cloth diapers so I am going to sign up with baby diaper service 2 months before my due date. I Like to have everything well in advance, I did this with my other kids too.


----------



## wavescrash

So exciting!!! I decided to (mostly) cloth diaper this time around to save money. We'll use disposables for when we're out and about but cloth at home. But I'm not going to start investing in anything like that until I'm like 5 months along. The rule of thumb (so to speak) is that it's socially acceptable to have a baby shower for your second if they're 5 years apart, right?


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Yeah you can have a baby shower for every baby you have! There are no rules other than you can't throw your own.


----------



## wavescrash

That's what I figured. I've got a whole new group of family/friends that would be attending the next one than attended for my DD anyway. To help pass my time I've been thinking about things like that - when would I hope to have a baby shower (my answer was February, 2 months prior), how we'd set up the room, etc. Ugh I just need this BFP hahah. I've had dull cramping for a good part of today but no bleeding yet. Hoping AF is staying away. Read lots of stories about people getting cramps when AF was due but nothing else followed except a BFP. FX so hard hahah.


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

heya ladies, AF finally went away, whew, now I can chillax :thumbup: onto the next bright new cycle, its gonna happen, i know it, team PUPO! :thumbup:


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Yeah 2 months brfoe the baby's born would be a perfect time...I'm just going to have a very small baby shower for this baby even though I don't really need anything but It's in the baby book so I just can't leave that part blank.:haha:

Trying4ababyy~Yea!!! I just know this will be your cycle...GO TEAM PUPO!!!!


----------



## fumbles

Welcome back wantingbbbump! We need you around to spread the baby dust everywhere! I'm doing fine thanks, I have the same symptoms as Waves except for the whopping big boobies :haha: 
I went to the bathroom a lot today! Not like me I seem to manage on 2-3 pees a day, but now I've got this sort of light cramp/ pressure that seems to be making me want to pee, very strange. My proper AF cramps have gone away and the masses of cm has calmed down too. AF was due yesterday and so far so good! 

Waves I love your statement "I just have to be pregnant" so true I totally agree your symptoms are just so clear! You're getting me all excited too now after I read about the cramps just before BFP! 

Feeling very PUPO today! :happydance:


----------



## fumbles

Oh yeah and Waves! We used the BD to bring on AF last night too :rofl: I thought that was my party trick! Didn't realise other people could do that too :haha:


----------



## wavescrash

Hahah nope, not the only one! Glad it didn't work for either of us.

I've just concluded (in the last half hour) that I'm pregnant. I don't care about the BFNs. I have to be. There's no explicable reason I went up an entire cup size and my nipples have been super sore for over 10 days straight. Random bouts of unexplained nausea. And today I was feeling my abdomen... I can feel my uterus just above my pelvic bone. I know you can't really feel it in early pregnancy but having been pregnant before (esp twice), you can feel it sooner or look pregnant sooner because you uterus never really shrinks back down to "normal" size. Anyway - I can feel my uterus just above my pelvic bone and it's so much more firm than normal. I don't know. I just feel as if I'm pregnant. Mentally feel it and physically feel like I am.

Now I just need a pee stick to tell me definitively so I can make that call to the doc for a first appointment in a month haha.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

fumbles said:


> Welcome back wantingbbbump! We need you around to spread the baby dust everywhere! I'm doing fine thanks, I have the same symptoms as Waves except for the whopping big boobies :haha:
> I went to the bathroom a lot today! Not like me I seem to manage on 2-3 pees a day, but now I've got this sort of light cramp/ pressure that seems to be making me want to pee, very strange. My proper AF cramps have gone away and the masses of cm has calmed down too. AF was due yesterday and so far so good!
> 
> Waves I love your statement "I just have to be pregnant" so true I totally agree your symptoms are just so clear! You're getting me all excited too now after I read about the cramps just before BFP!
> 
> Feeling very PUPO today! :happydance:

I bet you have a bladder infection!! I had the same feeling and that's what I had..BOO..Go get cranberry pills from a drug store. They are cheap and worked really well for me. They are also 100% safe for your little bean :happydance: Take 2 three times a day and i promise it will go away. UTI's are very common in early pregnancy or at anytime in pregnancy really. That's one thing that they test us for every month when they make us pee in a cup.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

wavescrashove said:


> Hahah nope, not the only one! Glad it didn't work for either of us.
> 
> I've just concluded (in the last half hour) that I'm pregnant. I don't care about the BFNs. I have to be. There's no explicable reason I went up an entire cup size and my nipples have been super sore for over 10 days straight. Random bouts of unexplained nausea. And today I was feeling my abdomen... I can feel my uterus just above my pelvic bone. I know you can't really feel it in early pregnancy but having been pregnant before (esp twice), you can feel it sooner or look pregnant sooner because you uterus never really shrinks back down to "normal" size. Anyway - I can feel my uterus just above my pelvic bone and it's so much more firm than normal. I don't know. I just feel as if I'm pregnant. Mentally feel it and physically feel like I am.
> 
> Now I just need a pee stick to tell me definitively so I can make that call to the doc for a first appointment in a month haha.

Thats it I am giving you tons of :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: I agree you ARE pregnant!!!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Also here is all of my extra baby dust for all of my PUPO girls!!!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wavescrash

Wantingbbbump said:


> wavescrashove said:
> 
> 
> Hahah nope, not the only one! Glad it didn't work for either of us.
> 
> I've just concluded (in the last half hour) that I'm pregnant. I don't care about the BFNs. I have to be. There's no explicable reason I went up an entire cup size and my nipples have been super sore for over 10 days straight. Random bouts of unexplained nausea. And today I was feeling my abdomen... I can feel my uterus just above my pelvic bone. I know you can't really feel it in early pregnancy but having been pregnant before (esp twice), you can feel it sooner or look pregnant sooner because you uterus never really shrinks back down to "normal" size. Anyway - I can feel my uterus just above my pelvic bone and it's so much more firm than normal. I don't know. I just feel as if I'm pregnant. Mentally feel it and physically feel like I am.
> 
> Now I just need a pee stick to tell me definitively so I can make that call to the doc for a first appointment in a month haha.
> 
> Thats it I am giving you tons of :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: I agree you ARE pregnant!!!Click to expand...

Hahahah thanks. It's my unofficial BFP. But really, I don't know what else it could be.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I really hope that you DO get that double line on a test!!!


----------



## wavescrash

Ugh me too. I want it official.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I'm sorry that your having to wait!!! It seems so unfair!


----------



## fumbles

Hrmm could be a bladder thing, it's a weird feeling. 

Congrats on your preBFP BFP waves! :rofl:


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Fumbles~ I'm giving out 100% free BFP's today.. :rofl:


----------



## fumbles

Fab!! Can I have one too?


----------



## Wantingbbbump

fumbles~ It's your lucky day...:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Man I'm better than a FRER test!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks guys :) I just took another belly shot to compare with the one I took the morning after we first BD while ttc. I know it's mostly bloat but you can't deny it. And I've been cramping most of today (with no hint of blood attttttttt all.) And some lower back pain. Anyway here's "pre-pregnancy" compared to "4 weeks 1 day" (today.)


https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumberTwo/preand4wk.png


----------



## fumbles

Oh yeah you can really see a difference in those pics!


----------



## fumbles

Five BFPs! Thanks wantingbbbump! Now just have to figure out where I'm going to put all this babies! :rofl: 

I can just see DHs face now....


----------



## Wantingbbbump

fumbles said:


> Five BFPs! Thanks wantingbbbump! Now just have to figure out where I'm going to put all this babies! :rofl:
> 
> I can just see DHs face now....

well just say...Hun I know that we wanted a :baby: but there was a free giveaway and now we are having :baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:!! 

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## fumbles

:rofl:

Well I'm off to bed (i'm from the UK) speak soon x


----------



## josephine3

Ok... please everyone wish me luck, i was going to hold off testing so i could enjoy one last party/few drinks for my friends bday tomorro night, buut it doesnt look like we can go anymore so im testing tomorrow morning!!!!! 

Please send dust my way. I really have a feeling this is it. I shouldnt say that but its true, iv had so many symptoms if its not then i actually am going to the doctors to see whats wrong with me!! 

I've had pulling stretching pains, cramps, stabbing pains, hot sweats, vivid dreams, rash on my chest, itchy tummy, heightened sense of smell ( i could smell the glass at the pub that my drink was in, and the next one, they smelled gross!!), hunger, nausea, light-headed, basically i feel like poo!!!

Oh and i am really forgetful, cant seem to take in anything people are saying to me. (maybe thats cos my head is thinking all this!!) 

I will be 10-12 dpo tomorrow not exactly sure. I tested once at 7-9dpo bfn. Do you think it will show?? Arrrrhh I'm so excited!!


----------



## MrsBash

Just popping in to say hello!!

wanting - glad to see you back in the PUPO thread! Spread that baby dust far and wide!:happydance:

waves - fx'd for you!!! I agree....you ARE a PUPO, right??! So enjoy all the BFPs bestowed upon you here!!!:thumbup:

As for me...I've been MIA because of work. But no obvious symptoms lately, other than spotting two separate times this week (for two days...gone for a day or so...and back for one day). So strange. AF is due on Monday, so we'll see. DH and I are talking about holding off on TTC for a few months while we get a budget and such under better control and have time to save a bit more. Trust me when I tell you, if that's the case, it won't be any longer than absolutely necessary before we're back to the baby makin'!! :winkwink:


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks MrsBash!! I shall enjoy it very much!

Josephine - Good luck! Don't worry if you get a BFN still. It could still be too early to get that BFP. So many women have tons of symptoms and get BFN until after they miss their period.


----------



## josephine3

Thanks waves!! xx Goodluck to you too!! argh im so excited i dont know how I'm goin to sleep!! (mind you i have worked 14 hrs today at 2 jobs so shouldnt be too hard!!) thats why im up at silly o clock..


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks!

Hahah I know how you feel but look at it this way - the sooner you fall asleep, the sooner you can wake up to test.


----------



## josephine3

When are you next testing..?? x


----------



## wavescrash

I think Tuesday. Then next Friday when I'll be a week late. If nothing by then, I'm going to see about making a doctor appointment.


----------



## josephine3

Good plan. i am not due till tuesday so... i accept it could be bfn still but iv only tested once iv been so good lol!!


----------



## wavescrash

Yeah I was due today but no such luck (hahah but that's good luck for me!) I'm almost considered a day late! But today I read that most women can't produce enough hormone to be detected on a HPT until a week after a missed period so I'm holding out!


----------



## josephine3

Wow you are good!! have u not tested at all yet?!


----------



## Coffeybean

Yet another BFN for me :-(


----------



## PregNan7

Like a Journey :)


----------



## fumbles

Aww sorry to hear coffee bean, I tested dpo12-13 and got the same, that was on Wed. I'm trying to hold off now until Sunday now that AF is late.

Don't forget you are officially PUPO! :hugs:


----------



## MommaCC

Hey girls just to update im into cycle #2 now just waiting for the :witch: to go away!! I'm feeling excited about this cycle but im going to be calmer, eat better, exercise loads and do loads of bd'ing. Also I'm only going to test once my AF is late or on the day that AF is due. I'm going to relax into this cycle and just opk a few times around fertile window!! 
So there's the plan!! I'll see you back here in a couple of weeks and girls that have gotten our are still to get :bfp:s I'll see you in first tri really soon! 

I love you all lots I feel like I've made some real friends here I'm off to find somewhere to fit in in ttc!! Is there a team PUPO thread in ttc so we can stick together if we haven't got our :bfp:s quite yet?? XxxX


----------



## wavescrash

josephine3 said:


> Wow you are good!! have u not tested at all yet?!

Hahah yep. I have 7 BFN tests sitting in my drawer taunting me. I started testing at 8dpo. I skipped two days in there. Tested mostly with FRER. One day I tested with both a FRER and a dollar store test. All negative. Including yesterday morning, the day AF was due.

Just woke up, still no AF but didn't want to test. I'll wait until Tuesday.


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

omg waves :dust: to you! Hope you get your BFP! :happydance:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

MommaCC said:


> Hey girls just to update im into cycle #2 now just waiting for the :witch: to go away!! I'm feeling excited about this cycle but im going to be calmer, eat better, exercise loads and do loads of bd'ing. Also I'm only going to test once my AF is late or on the day that AF is due. I'm going to relax into this cycle and just opk a few times around fertile window!!
> So there's the plan!! I'll see you back here in a couple of weeks and girls that have gotten our are still to get :bfp:s I'll see you in first tri really soon!
> 
> I love you all lots I feel like I've made some real friends here I'm off to find somewhere to fit in in ttc!! Is there a team PUPO thread in ttc so we can stick together if we haven't got our :bfp:s quite yet?? XxxX


I agree with you! and I so feel excited about this new cycle too, and this time im spraying myself with anti-af pesticide :haha:


----------



## wavescrash

Trying4ababyy said:


> omg waves :dust: to you! Hope you get your BFP! :happydance:

Thanks! I ran into a co-worker today while stopping up at work. She & I are always on the same cycle from working together so much and usually start THE same day. She got AF Thursday and I still don't have mine. I am so excited hahaha.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

wavescrashove~ Yea for another day with the witch not showing!!! I am so thinking BFP for you!!!

Trying4ababyy~ Yes spray away!!

I went out yesterday and stopped at payless for a few pairs of flip flops and sitting on the counter was the cutest pair of baby sandals for a girl for $4 on sale they were $15.99 regular price so i was going to buy them and the sales woman told me that I would get another $3 off so they were a dollar :happydance: I had to get them and so I did. How could i have not, if the baby is a boy then I'm out a dollar..even my dh was proud of my $1 baby shoes!!! I woke up this morning to HUGE bbs!! They never gerw this fast with my other kids. So I say it's either because this is my 5th pregnancy or that there is 2 in there again. I read that when you are pregnant with more than one your bbs will get bigger faster. I will be happy with one but how cool would it be if I have 2. Then my baby will have a playmate.


----------



## wavescrash

Aw how exciting for you. That'd be so exciting if you had multiples!!! I couldn't even imagine.

Thanks! Ran into a co-worker who has the same cycle as me... normally same start day. She got her AF on Thursday and nothing for me except nausea! And new boobs hahah. I'll take it. No sign of my period at all. I'm still going to wait to test though.


----------



## mercedes2010

Count me almost one week into the TWW!!!! I'm 6 DPO and predicted a girl!!

:dust: to us all!!!!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

mercedes2010 said:


> Count me almost one week into the TWW!!!! I'm 6 DPO and predicted a girl!!
> 
> :dust: to us all!!!!

Welcome to Team PUPO!!!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

wavescrashove said:


> Aw how exciting for you. That'd be so exciting if you had multiples!!! I couldn't even imagine.
> 
> Thanks! Ran into a co-worker who has the same cycle as me... normally same start day. She got her AF on Thursday and nothing for me except nausea! And new boobs hahah. I'll take it. No sign of my period at all. I'm still going to wait to test though.


Everytime I come on to check out Team PUPO I hold my breath and then let out a BIG thank you lord when I see that af hasn't showed for you!! I want more Bump buddies that are PUPO girls!! I feel so close to all of you!!


----------



## wavescrash

Aw thanks :) Definitely don't want to have AF arrive but I'm feeling confident that I'm getting my BFP. I've been taking my prenatal, iron & folic acid pills daily. Cut out most of my caffeine. I've got my FX for Fumbles & I!!


----------



## gotsprinklz

Hi Im new and want some friends!! Im 3dpo and this is my first month charting and bbt but have been having unprotected sex with husband for about 1 1/2 yrs. Someone plz help me out. I took my temp 2 different time dis morning. One at 6 45am 97.5 and the other at 11am 98.1. which one is correct? I usuaaly temp at 8am. Also, I been having some symtpoms and idk if its pg related or regular ov things. :wacko:


----------



## gotsprinklz

Sorry for my misspelling. I was typing fast


----------



## josephine3

Well, i've teted. bfn im pretty sure. have a look - i tweaked the dipstick test a bit but still hardly anything. nothing on frer either :(
 



Attached Files:







clear and simple 2.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 12









frer.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 11


----------



## wavescrash

Aw sorry dear. You're still not out though!!!


----------



## josephine3

Thanks! I feel a bit disheartened i thought the frer would should something by now though?? i am due tuesday and it says it works 6 days before...


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Your NOT out I didn't get my BFP until like 4 or 5 days before my missed period. Some women take longer and have to wait until the day of their missed to get a bfp!!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

OMG I found out a week ago that I'm pregnant. Wow that went fast..alot faster then the first part of the 2ww. I'm not bragging it just shocked me thats all.


----------



## wavescrash

josephine3 said:


> Thanks! I feel a bit disheartened i thought the frer would should something by now though?? i am due tuesday and it says it works 6 days before...

I know... I got a BFN the day my period was due using FRER. I posted about the 4 weeks pregnant email I got yesterday - most women won't get a positive until a week after their missed period. Not THE week after but an entire week will have to have passed. Some people I've seen are several weeks passed their AF (didn't get it) and still get negatives. I've seen some people post that they had a UTI and that was preventing them from getting a BFP and UTIs are common in pregnancy. It could be a number of things. You don't have your period yet... unless it's normal to be late then I wouldn't be upset just yet. Wait until a week has passed and call your doc if you still get a negative.


----------



## josephine3

thanks for replying PUPO girls!!! I am still pregnant until proven otherwise afterall. I certainly still feel it!! a whole week late before bfp?? i cant wait that long stupid frer wish i hadnt wasted my money!! Iv got another left shall I use it tomoorrow (todays wasnt fmu) or shall i try and hold off till monday?? what do ya reckon??


----------



## josephine3

wavescrashove said:


> josephine3 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! I feel a bit disheartened i thought the frer would should something by now though?? i am due tuesday and it says it works 6 days before...
> 
> I know... I got a BFN the day my period was due using FRER. I posted about the 4 weeks pregnant email I got yesterday - most women won't get a positive until a week after their missed period. Not THE week after but an entire week will have to have passed. Some people I've seen are several weeks passed their AF (didn't get it) and still get negatives. I've seen some people post that they had a UTI and that was preventing them from getting a BFP and UTIs are common in pregnancy. It could be a number of things. You don't have your period yet... unless it's normal to be late then I wouldn't be upset just yet. Wait until a week has passed and call your doc if you still get a negative.Click to expand...

where did u post this?? thanks xx:thumbup:


----------



## Wantingbbbump

~This Just In~ It has been brought to CNN's attention that the :witch: is on the run!! Reports have been made saying that a group of women from a site called Baby and bump have pulled together for a witch hunt. These women are armed and dangerous!! They have been known to burn a witch or two in their quest for a :bfp: and have said that they will NOT stop burning witch's at the stake until every woman gets that double line!! They are offering a $1,000,000 reward to anyone that turns any witch in for their burning!!! We will have more on this story as it comes in to us!!!!


----------



## wavescrash

josephine3 said:


> thanks for replying PUPO girls!!! I am still pregnant until proven otherwise afterall. I certainly still feel it!! a whole week late before bfp?? i cant wait that long stupid frer wish i hadnt wasted my money!! Iv got another left shall I use it tomoorrow (todays wasnt fmu) or shall i try and hold off till monday?? what do ya reckon??

I'd wait until Monday if you can!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/687654-reassurance-those-upset-early-bfns.html


----------



## josephine3

Hmmm i might just do another dip one tomorrow to satisfy the urge..but they are less sensitive so i dunno.... argh


----------



## LovinMyHubstr

Hi ladies, I'm new and thought I would introduce myself. I'm fairly certain that I ovulated on the 20th. My cycle has been out of whack from traveling lately, but I'm expecting AF around the 4th-6th. Took a test this morning and got a BFN. I've been tracking lots of symptoms, but all I feel today is a sharp pain in my pelvis/hip area (7th day of sharp pain). 

Good luck to you all!


----------



## Ems77

LovinMyHubstr said:


> Hi ladies, I'm new and thought I would introduce myself. I'm fairly certain that I ovulated on the 20th. My cycle has been out of whack from traveling lately, but I'm expecting AF around the 4th-6th. Took a test this morning and got a BFN. I've been tracking lots of symptoms, but all I feel today is a sharp pain in my pelvis/hip area (7th day of sharp pain).
> 
> Good luck to you all!

Hey there, I talked about my ov pain to you in one of the other threads, lol. It sounds promising, but 7 days!! Wow, that little thing might be REALLY nestling in!! GL for a sticky bean!!


----------



## LovinMyHubstr

Hi, Vaurissa! Thanks for the reply in both threads. Every few hours I change my mind about whether or not I think this is my month. Right now I still have hope. 

I was going through all of they things I've been experiencing over the past 10-11 days with DH and he's optimistic. He seems to think I'm not imagining it. I hope he's right! :)

What day is AF due for you? When will you be testing?


----------



## Ems77

LovinMyHubstr said:


> Hi, Vaurissa! Thanks for the reply in both threads. Every few hours I change my mind about whether or not I think this is my month. Right now I still have hope.
> I was going through all of they things I've been experiencing over the past 10-11 days with DH and he's optimistic. He seems to think I'm not imagining it. I hope he's right! :)
> What day is AF due for you? When will you be testing?

AF is due tomorrow. BFN today (10 DPO) bbs stopped hurting as bad so I am pretty sure I am out as this happens before my period. :growlmad::nope:


----------



## Coffeybean

Morning ladies! Haven't tested today as when i wiped had small amount of pink/brown CM and AF is due 2moro sothink she got me :-(


----------



## wavescrash

Coffey --- sorry to hear that. Maybe it's just super late IB? FX for you.

Officially 2 days late here. No sign of AF yet. I got hit with some nasty nausea yesterday. Mostly bloated with sore boobs. I also wish I could sleep past 8:30/9am. The last week or so, I've been unable to fall back asleep and wind up napping in the day. I'm so tired so I don't get why I can't stay asleep :/


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I so know how you feel, I wake up all night long!! Yea 2 days late!!!!!!


----------



## wavescrash

Seriously! I toss and turn all night long. Wake up at 8 or 8:30 and can't fall back asleep to save my life. Happens every day the last week or so. I'm going to run to Target for some exchanges and come home and hopefully fall back asleep.

And YES! 2 days late! Tuesday/testing day can't come soon enough!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I can't wait for your test!!!!!!!


----------



## Coffeybean

i've been waking up 3 or 4 am every day for the last week and half i'm wrecked! i've got all the cramps associated with AF going on so thought best not to waste a test- see what the next couple of days bring :-(


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I think I've just been proven otherwise :( but hopefully I'll be back in a few weeks :thumbup:


----------



## Coffeybean

I've also 100% been proved otherwise! :-( well girls hopefully i'll see you in a couple of weeks 

good luck !!!

and a healthy & Happy 9 months to all you lucky ladies


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Mrs Gibbo & Coffeybean~ I am so very sorry that the witch got both of you!! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Thanks but I'm hopeful for this cycle! I'm going to take soy this time so hopefully it'll shorten it by half would be nice :dance:


----------



## wavescrash

Wantingbbbump said:


> I can't wait for your test!!!!!!!

Me either! I may cave and test tomorrow. We'll see. I just want it to be official so I can join everyone (officially) in the first trimester and get a new ticker in my sig! Hahaha.


----------



## picklepot

Hey girlies xx ~I'm still lurking about here and just want to wish you all sooooooooooooo much luck xxx waves.....come on girl you gotta get your :bfp: soon - I'm pretty geared up for it for you now!!! xxx Lol

Love to you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## josephine3

Hi guys just an update i tested again this morning bfn :( and fighting the urge to go poas again now!!!

I feel your pain waves im getting frustrated now and I'm not even late yet! 
how many dpo are you?


----------



## josephine3

Here's this mornings test for you all to see its a bfn.. im 12-14dpo now too, thought it would be showing..
 



Attached Files:







12-14 dpo.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 10


----------



## wavescrash

josephine3 said:


> Hi guys just an update i tested again this morning bfn :( and fighting the urge to go poas again now!!!
> 
> I feel your pain waves im getting frustrated now and I'm not even late yet!
> how many dpo are you?

Aw thanks (in regards to your first post toward me.) I'm hoping to get it tomorrow. I don't think I can hold out til Tuesday anymore hahah!

I'm 17dpo. I could be earlier than that if i ov'd a different day than I thought though. But I'm definitely either 16 or 17dpo.


----------



## josephine3

My first post towards u..?? i thought we had had a few conversations... confused neva mind!!

wow 17dpo i can see why u getting frustrated...


----------



## wavescrash

By first I meant the one just before the one I quoted. The first of the two you had just posted, sorry!

Yeah, definitely frustrating. My period has never NOT shown up on time/early unless I was pregnant. So if my period doesn't show, I'm knocked up hahah.


----------



## josephine3

sorry tried to delete this post but cant


----------



## LovinMyHubstr

Well, my three best friends are now pregnant. One of them just told me this past week and the other just called me today. She's in a new relationship and wasn't trying. I cried on the phone, but tried to sound upbeat. 

I feel like such a horrible friend, but I'm more jealous than happy for her. Maybe I'll feel different when I calm down. 

Now I feel really silly for telling her all about my "symptoms" on the phone with her the other day. She's the one that's pregnant and I'm probably not.


----------



## Ems77

I realized this morning that my bbs had not completely stopped hurting, and here I am 6:22 pm and the :witch: has not shown her face!! My IC from this morning looks like another very possible evap, so trying not to get too excited... emphasis on the TRYING!!


----------



## LovinMyHubstr

Hopefully she won't show!


----------



## wavescrash

I'm about 3 days late for AF and will be testing with FRER in the morning. I've got 7 BFN under my belt this past week so I'm hoping for a change!


----------



## Ems77

Tested with an FRER this evening and.... omg, my :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG OMG OMG!!! I posted a pic but it's a faint one :-D
 



Attached Files:







IMG00327-20110731-2039.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Vaurissa said:


> Tested with an FRER this evening and.... omg, my :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG OMG OMG!!! I posted a pic but it's a faint one :-D

Congrats!!!


----------



## fumbles

Lovinmyhubstr, so sorry you feel so down. There really is nothing worse than being around pregnant ladies when you are getting desperate. My younger cousin has two small children and another on the way, she loves letting me know how easy it was to get pregnant and how she hates the baby for kicking her and all her kids can be so annoying for her!! 

I can't help feel jealous, ESP since she's on no. 3 and I'm nowhere near no.1 yet!!! But to have it rubbed in your face is just the cherry on top!

I hope your BFP comes very soon. If it does your baby will have plenty of playmates at least! And don't feel silly symptom spotting!! 
:hugs:

Vaurissa..CONGRATULATIONS! It's not that faint! Even I can see it! And I always have trouble tilting me screen so I can see them!


----------



## LovinMyHubstr

Yay Vaurissa!!! I woke up at 3am and felt like I was going to burst, so I took a test. I was excited because I never wake up in the middle of the night to pee. I thought it was a good sign... but BFN. 

I'm still hopeful though, since I have longer luteal phases. I'm not expecting my period until Thursday. I'll take another test then. 

Thanks for the kind words, fumbles. I'm trying to stay positive.


----------



## piglets

Can i join in here please? I am due AF anywhere from the 8th-15th aug but i think i ovulated the 25th july so im thinking the 8th im due but going by last months 32 day cycle it could of been the 29th i ovulated so would be due around 12th aug!! Sorry to be all rambling and all over the place but thats how i feel atm and i just not 100% sure when i ovulated- i had what i think is ewcm on the 25th so bd that morning and once the next morning and then again that night but couldnt do it the next couple of days because OH was ill :cry: my iphone fertility app says my fertile days were between 27th-31st but i had creammy lotion like cm 0n the 29th which i assume is ovulation over? So based on the mess that is my cycle when would you recommend testing???!! Ive had stomach ache constantly for the last 3 days and today its really quite bad like AF is due but im only on day 21 of my cycle. Thanks (in advance) for helping me. xx


----------



## wavescrash

Vaurissa said:


> Tested with an FRER this evening and.... omg, my :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG OMG OMG!!! I posted a pic but it's a faint one :-D

CONGRATS!!!



Officially 3 days late today. Tested with a dollar store test and a Clear Blue Digital (apparently I used all my FRER) and both were BFN. DEFINITELY no testing until Friday. It's so disheartening to feel pregnant, to have your body tell you that you're pregnant and then this stupid stick blinks and blinks and then tells you that you're "Not pregnant."


----------



## Wantingbbbump

wavescrashove said:


> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> Tested with an FRER this evening and.... omg, my :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG OMG OMG!!! I posted a pic but it's a faint one :-D
> 
> CONGRATS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Officially 3 days late today. Tested with a dollar store test and a Clear Blue Digital (apparently I used all my FRER) and both were BFN. DEFINITELY no testing until Friday. It's so disheartening to feel pregnant, to have your body tell you that you're pregnant and then this stupid stick blinks and blinks and then tells you that you're "Not pregnant."Click to expand...

Oh sweetie both of the tests you took need a pretty high hcg level. The day I got my BFP I also took a cbe digital and it said "not pregnant" That was at 10dpo but I took another cbe digital on 12dpo and then it said "pregnant". I believe you need at least 50miu of hcg to get it to say pregnant. And the dollar store is 25miu/ml. I hope that you get your bfp!! When do you think you will go in for a blood test?


----------



## wavescrash

I know... it just sucked seeing the words "not pregnant" when I know that I have to be. I finally found my unopened box of FRER after cleaning out my drawer of BFNs to throw away. I may attempt with SMU on a FRER but I'm not too hopeful. I gotta go though so we'll see! I'm waiting until Friday when I'll be a full week late to call the doc to set up an appt for a blood test. I only have next Monday/Tuesday off work though so hopefully they can get me in then. I don't have a doc yet as I just got my new insurance through work so I didn't think they'd take on a new patient who only just missed her period by a few days for a blood test. But I figure if I wait a week then they'll be more willing hahah.


----------



## Ems77

LovinMyHubstr said:


> Yay Vaurissa!!! I woke up at 3am and felt like I was going to burst, so I took a test. I was excited because I never wake up in the middle of the night to pee. I thought it was a good sign... but BFN.
> I'm still hopeful though, since I have longer luteal phases. I'm not expecting my period until Thursday. I'll take another test then.
> Thanks for the kind words, fumbles. I'm trying to stay positive.

Mine was not positive until the evening my period was due (so practically missed period) and it was a very faint FRER. Fx'ed!


----------



## josephine3

Vaurissa - congratulations!! you give me hope, i am due in 3 days and have used 2 frer already both bfn... did u get bfn's before your positive?? I will wait till i am due and try again....

waves thats just how i feel - my body is screaming it at me!!! but the tests just wont listen!!


----------



## Ems77

josephine3 said:


> Vaurissa - congratulations!! you give me hope, i am due in 3 days and have used 2 frer already both bfn... did u get bfn's before your positive?? I will wait till i am due and try again....

Ooooh yes. I have been getting BFN's since 8 DPO, lol, I even threw a BFN OPK in there just for fun.... sheesh!


----------



## josephine3

LOL!! guess what i got to pee on today along with more preg tests?? opk's!!! hahahah 

i will be cross if i dont get 2 lines on one of them!! how many dpo did u finally get your bfp??


----------



## Ems77

josephine3 said:


> LOL!! guess what i got to pee on today along with more preg tests?? opk's!!! hahahah
> i will be cross if i dont get 2 lines on one of them!! how many dpo did u finally get your bfp??

almost 12 HOWEVER, I have a short luteal phase... 11 DPO equaled the day my period was to start. So under a normal cycle I got it on 14 DPO


----------



## josephine3

Hmm i am at least 13 dpo today, maybe more and still bfn's.... i may wait until af is late i cant handle any more of them!!


----------



## MommaCC

Girls ive been bleeding with what I thought was AF since Friday morning after spotting on and off since last Monday but today it just stopped I've had no clots or anything just blood on my pad but not loads by any means. So this afternoon my bbs were killing and felt heavy and full and my left nipple leaked a little so I though "oh I'll do and ic sod it I've ordered 50 lol!!"'so I did and I got a second line it's faint but straight away it's pink and it's defo there!! So I thought maybe it's an evap I'll dunk another and again a really faint || so I'm now thinking am I having a miscarriage or am I pg or am I just going crazy?!? 
I'm going to take another test with FMU as the ones i did today are from the afternoon and are way watered down pee!! 

Confused is an understatement!! I can load pics as hubby has got laptop sorry I'll load them in the am! So opinions girls what's happening to me!!??!! Xxxx:hug:xxxX


----------



## fumbles

Mommacc that is crazy!? If you get a BFP tomorrow, I'd pop to the docs for some reassurance and confirmation. :hugs:


Well after all the drama and stick peeing, I'm out :growlmad:

I didn't have the highest hopes as I'm just off the pill and things aren't back to normal yet. Although I think I o'd this month and we managed to dtd around the right time.
Next time I think I'll take up charting and stock up on OPKs. But that won't be or a few months as now we're going back to WTT until Jan/Feb :cry:

I'm still going to be stalking all you girls though! Waves, I'd quit right now with the pee sticks, we both know you're pregnant! :hugs:


----------



## puggyflump

:happydance::happydance::happydance: I took a Clearblue Digital test yesterday (4 days early) and have a BFP, I've taken another two today (3 days early and both are BFP :happydance::happydance::happydance:
I still cant believe it's really right, this is our first month of trying:blush::blush:


----------



## Ems77

puggyflump said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance: I took a Clearblue Digital test yesterday (4 days early) and have a BFP, I've taken another two today (3 days early and both are BFP :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> I still cant believe it's really right, this is our first month of trying:blush::blush:

That ain't even right you lucky dog! Get outta my thread!! LOL, JK, that is awesome!!! Yay for not having to go through the crap a lot of the rest of us did. :thumbup:


----------



## wavescrash

MommaCC said:


> Girls ive been bleeding with what I thought was AF since Friday morning after spotting on and off since last Monday but today it just stopped I've had no clots or anything just blood on my pad but not loads by any means. So this afternoon my bbs were killing and felt heavy and full and my left nipple leaked a little so I though "oh I'll do and ic sod it I've ordered 50 lol!!"'so I did and I got a second line it's faint but straight away it's pink and it's defo there!! So I thought maybe it's an evap I'll dunk another and again a really faint || so I'm now thinking am I having a miscarriage or am I pg or am I just going crazy?!?
> I'm going to take another test with FMU as the ones i did today are from the afternoon and are way watered down pee!!
> 
> Confused is an understatement!! I can load pics as hubby has got laptop sorry I'll load them in the am! So opinions girls what's happening to me!!??!! Xxxx:hug:xxxX

Oh wow. Well I hope it's just a pregnancy and def not a m/c. I'll say some prayers for you. I hope you get your BFP!!!


----------



## wavescrash

fumbles said:


> Mommacc that is crazy!? If you get a BFP tomorrow, I'd pop to the docs for some reassurance and confirmation. :hugs:
> 
> 
> Well after all the drama and stick peeing, I'm out :growlmad:
> 
> I didn't have the highest hopes as I'm just off the pill and things aren't back to normal yet. Although I think I o'd this month and we managed to dtd around the right time.
> Next time I think I'll take up charting and stock up on OPKs. But that won't be or a few months as now we're going back to WTT until Jan/Feb :cry:
> 
> I'm still going to be stalking all you girls though! Waves, I'd quit right now with the pee sticks, we both know you're pregnant! :hugs:

Aww, why do you say you're out? I hope the witch didn't get you :( And thanks, hahaha. Gave me a chuckle. I wish I could leave it at that but I need this stupid pee stick to confirm it for me!


----------



## wavescrash

WHAT A CLEARBLUE DIGITAL POSITIVE EARLY? I'm so jealous. Here I am 3 days late and that dang thing told me no :/ Congrats though!!!!


Tonight at work, I went to confide in my TTC secret to a co-worker who I consider a close friend. I went up to her and said, "So I have a little secret to share with you but you gotta keep your mouth closed." She turned to me and completely serious goes, "You're pregnant!" I just stood there shocked for a second and went, "I hope so, I'm 3 days late... we're trying... how'd you guess?" And she said, "I had a dream that you were pregnant. And that it's a girl." Blew my mind. It's funny because I did one of those prediction things online and it predicted me another girl. She had NO idea I was even thinking of ttc. I haven't seen her in over a week and then before that, two weeks.

That would be the second time someone I work with had an accurate dream about someone at work. Another co-worker had a dream about my sister (whom I work with) and her health and it turned out to be true. That made my entire day hahaha. I just hope she's right and I get my stinkin' BFP already! Going on 4 days late, sore boobs and no sign of AF.


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

heya ladies i havent been on in a long time, hows it going? im officially onto cycle #17, i know its gonna happen, thank goodness we are taking it natural....i want that anti af pesticide spray for sure :haha:


----------



## wavescrash

UGH!!!!!!!!! Another BFN with FRER (FMU) this morning. This is getting to be absurd. My boobs are huge, this peeing more than normal is annoying, my boobs are also sore, my period is now 4 days late and I can't even get a freaking faint positive?!

I'm seconds away from breaking that stupid FRER apart to see if there's even the faintest of pink anywhere on that second line area. I thought I saw something but I know it wasn't there. I just gave myself line eye from my POAS addiction this past month. I'm so frustrated right now.

Why is my body acting pregnant and giving me BFN left & right? My body never acts pregnant unless it's pregnant. I mean, I've thought I was pregnant before and my body started acting like it a little (bloating and tender boobs) but I always got AF on time and my boobs never ever EVER grew, even a little.

I'm sorry ladies. This is just so frustrating. I know my body and I have no idea what's going on. When I told AF to go bother a pre-teen and leave me alone, I wanted a baby left in her place. UGH.


----------



## wavescrash

https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumberTwo/invert.png

See? Nothing but a BFN. I thought I maybe saw a faint faint nearly invisible something where the second line should be but realistically there's nothing there. I'm starting to lose my mind. My co-worker who I always share a cycle with is nearly finished with her period and I still haven't gotten mine. This is ridiculous.


----------



## josephine3

Good luck MommaC...

Waves its ridiculous isnt it. i mean, fair enough im not late yet but im due tomorrow and all iv'e been left with is bfn. loads of them!! i have never had a pregnancy so i dont know what it feels like all i know is iv never felt like this before in my life, its weird. im so convinced iv cut out the alcohol and cigarettes, which i always thought i wouldnt have the strength to do until i saw a bfp. 

i cant not be pregnant... but i want a positive hpt!!!! god damn!!


----------



## wavescrash

Exactly... I'm right there with you. Other than the fact I've been pregnant before so I know what it can feel like, but every pregnancy is different. I just know my body. I'm going with the fact that I just won't test positive until later. I'm assuming I'm pregnant (I've cut out alcohol and caffeine since I started the 2ww) and will just test every Friday until I miss a 2nd period (so Aug 28 is when I'd consider it missed.) Once I miss the 2nd one, I'm going to make an appt to get a blood test and find out what's up.


----------



## josephine3

I am assuiming i am pregnant too. hey , whats PUPO for right?! xx


----------



## wavescrash

Exactly. I talked to my bf about it, we're just assuming I'm pregnant and acting as such. I mean, look at my updated sig, hahaha. I have some tickers posted in a private blog for me to follow and keep track of how things would be progressing if I actually wind up being officially pregnant (WHICH I WILL BE!)


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

wavescrashove said:


> https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumberTwo/invert.png
> 
> See? Nothing but a BFN. I thought I maybe saw a faint faint nearly invisible something where the second line should be but realistically there's nothing there. I'm starting to lose my mind. My co-worker who I always share a cycle with is nearly finished with her period and I still haven't gotten mine. This is ridiculous.

Hey Waves, did you se a doc yet? Your better off getting the blood test done, sorry i didnt flip back to see if you have or have not, hope you get that BFP!!!! :dust:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

josephine3 said:


> I am assuiming i am pregnant too. hey , whats PUPO for right?! xx

Thats the spirit! :dust: we are all preggo until proven otherwise! :flower:


----------



## josephine3

Trying4ababyy said:


> josephine3 said:
> 
> 
> I am assuming i am pregnant too. hey , whats PUPO for right?! xx
> 
> Thats the spirit! :dust: we are all preggo until proven otherwise! :flower:Click to expand...

definitely!! wish me luck for af to stay away tomorrow!!


----------



## wavescrash

Trying4ababyy said:


> wavescrashove said:
> 
> 
> https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumberTwo/invert.png
> 
> See? Nothing but a BFN. I thought I maybe saw a faint faint nearly invisible something where the second line should be but realistically there's nothing there. I'm starting to lose my mind. My co-worker who I always share a cycle with is nearly finished with her period and I still haven't gotten mine. This is ridiculous.
> 
> Hey Waves, did you se a doc yet? Your better off getting the blood test done, sorry i didnt flip back to see if you have or have not, hope you get that BFP!!!! :dust:Click to expand...

Hey! No, no doctor here. No need at only 4 days late I don't think - as frustrated as I may be. I know my body, it's screaming that I'm pregnant. I've read so many things today about a lot of women not getting their BFP until 8 weeks pregnant. Their doc's told them that a large portion of women don't have enough HCG to be picked up on a HPT until 8 weeks along. I'm just going to wait until I miss my 2nd period before I see a doctor. I'll test with FRER every Friday until then (Friday is when each week late passes) and we'll see what happens. I'm assuming I'm pregnant anyway hahaha. Thanks!!


----------



## obeez

Waves I keep checking in to see if that BFP has appeared yet. My AF has been and gone and you're still waiting?! I am hoping that you get your answer so soon, you must be feeling in limbo. Will be stalking.....x


----------



## wavescrash

Aw thanks! Hahaha, tell me about it! I've seen so many come and go, then come around again. So many people who started their 2ww a week after I did have gotten their BFPs. It's pretty frustrating but there are many reasons why I may have not gotten mine yet so I'm holding onto that hope. PUPO!!!! Considering myself pregnant until I'm proven not to be. Hopefully the wait isn't that much longer.


----------



## Ems77

wavescrashove said:


> Exactly. I talked to my bf about it, we're just assuming I'm pregnant and acting as such. I mean, look at my updated sig, hahaha. I have some tickers posted in a private blog for me to follow and keep track of how things would be progressing if I actually wind up being officially pregnant (WHICH I WILL BE!)

I am loving the updated sig.


----------



## josephine3

Well I am getting cross with everything and everybody today mainy my oh!! think this is a combination of living in this state of ttc - pregnant limbo and a lack of nicotine!!! arrrgh. still bfn for me this morning i reaaaallly want to test again but im not going to. i wont be testing tomorrow morning either, may as well see if af shows.. even though i am only 14 dpo i too have seen so many people i started out with get their bfp's and a few who started 2ww after me get them too!!!
waves what dpo are u again?? i know 4 days late but when do u think u ov'd?

anyone else testing soon..?? have all the other original pupo girls on that starting cycle got af/bfp already??


----------



## josephine3

Vaurissa said:


> wavescrashove said:
> 
> 
> Exactly. I talked to my bf about it, we're just assuming I'm pregnant and acting as such. I mean, look at my updated sig, hahaha. I have some tickers posted in a private blog for me to follow and keep track of how things would be progressing if I actually wind up being officially pregnant (WHICH I WILL BE!)
> 
> I am loving the updated sig.Click to expand...

Me too - i have never made a ticker not sure how (prob will if get that bfp lol) but i did go to www.womenshealthcaretopics.com/pregnancy where u can see a week by week guide of whats going on from week 1 and worked out where i would be (edit - where i AM!)etc... got EDD etc hehe...


----------



## josephine3

Oh my gosh.... the EDD!!!!! I just put in my details again and found the cycle length button this time :dohh: and it came up that my estimated conception date to be the 20th july... this IS when i belive i concieved!!! we dtd on the mornin of the 20th july!!! I choked on my mug of green tea with the shock!! :headspin:

edit - i also dont get why it wouldnt put me as ov ing on the 19th as i have a 33 day cycle... 33-14 = 19..?? do they put est.conception date as ov date?? hmm.. interestingly i think i ov'd on the 19th and concieved on the 20th.

still im impressed :) the technology thinks i concieved the same day i do thats gotta be a good sign!!


----------



## Ems77

josephine3 said:


> Vaurissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wavescrashove said:
> 
> 
> Exactly. I talked to my bf about it, we're just assuming I'm pregnant and acting as such. I mean, look at my updated sig, hahaha. I have some tickers posted in a private blog for me to follow and keep track of how things would be progressing if I actually wind up being officially pregnant (WHICH I WILL BE!)
> 
> I am loving the updated sig.Click to expand...
> 
> Me too - i have never made a ticker not sure how (prob will if get that bfp lol) but i did go to www.womenshealthcaretopics.com/pregnancy where u can see a week by week guide of whats going on from week 1 and worked out where i would be (edit - where i AM!)etc... got EDD etc hehe...Click to expand...


I feel ya! I finally had to find one with a site name on it. LOL 
I found mine at daisypath.com, https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/ and www.thebump.com 

The countdown one is clickable and should lead you right to the page you need.


----------



## wavescrash

josephine3 said:


> Well I am getting cross with everything and everybody today mainy my oh!! think this is a combination of living in this state of ttc - pregnant limbo and a lack of nicotine!!! arrrgh. still bfn for me this morning i reaaaallly want to test again but im not going to. i wont be testing tomorrow morning either, may as well see if af shows.. even though i am only 14 dpo i too have seen so many people i started out with get their bfp's and a few who started 2ww after me get them too!!!
> waves what dpo are u again?? i know 4 days late but when do u think u ov'd?
> 
> anyone else testing soon..?? have all the other original pupo girls on that starting cycle got af/bfp already??

I believe today I'm 20dpo :(

Fx for you!


----------



## wavescrash

Vaurissa said:


> wavescrashove said:
> 
> 
> Exactly. I talked to my bf about it, we're just assuming I'm pregnant and acting as such. I mean, look at my updated sig, hahaha. I have some tickers posted in a private blog for me to follow and keep track of how things would be progressing if I actually wind up being officially pregnant (WHICH I WILL BE!)
> 
> I am loving the updated sig.Click to expand...

Hahah, thanks!


----------



## PositiveUs

Wavescrash - I have been on this site many times and have seen what you're going through. I can't wait to see a BFP :thumbup:

Why don't they make at home blood tests for pregnancy? They have at home tests for so many other things; sperm count, drug detection, etc... 
I bet "they" have the technology to detect pregnancy right after conception but we will never know.

https://www.singaporemotherhood.com/forumboard/messages/5/5223995.gif


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks dear :) I never thought I'd be one of those women who get BFN after BFN but every sign points to pregnancy. I found out with my last 2 pregnancies (didn't test early but a week late). I'm not a week late until Friday but still. This is just crazy. How some women can get their BFP at 5dpo or 6dpo while there are some who are a month late and getting BFN. Oh well... things could be worse I guess. The waiting game continues!


----------



## fumbles

OMG what is with our bodies! Check this out, I have no AF yet, but I figured I was out. I'm just off the pill and my cycles haven't settled out yet. We dtd the on and before EWCM (yeah!) Tested earlier this week and :BFN: dpo a million or something, same as Waves. 

We were now planning to wait a few months for my cycle to come back to normal as well as other things. So today just for fun I thought I'd use an OPK and HPT for fun (go figure :wacko:) and I've gone and got a flipping very faint :BFP:

WHAT THE HECK Is GOING ON!!! 

It's there, but really faint! and to top it all it's a fudging blue dye (clear blue brand). Now I dunno what to believe! is it real? How long do you think I should wait until testing again? OMG! Serious crazy stuff


----------



## josephine3

Wow fumbles that sounds promising !! Have u not had af since start of this thread either??

Well I am officially late today!!! Anyone know how those Estimated conception dates are worked out..?? why did it not tell me i should have concieved on the 19th when i ov'd and when it should surely think i ov'd...

Im not sure if that makes much sense,.... im well impressed that it says i concieved on the 20th when i think i may have, but WHY does it say that as opposed to ov day??? any clues anyone??

Good luck waves and fumbles im starting to think its just us left!!


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

wavescrashove said:


> Trying4ababyy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wavescrashove said:
> 
> 
> https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumberTwo/invert.png
> 
> See? Nothing but a BFN. I thought I maybe saw a faint faint nearly invisible something where the second line should be but realistically there's nothing there. I'm starting to lose my mind. My co-worker who I always share a cycle with is nearly finished with her period and I still haven't gotten mine. This is ridiculous.
> 
> Hey Waves, did you se a doc yet? Your better off getting the blood test done, sorry i didnt flip back to see if you have or have not, hope you get that BFP!!!! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey! No, no doctor here. No need at only 4 days late I don't think - as frustrated as I may be. I know my body, it's screaming that I'm pregnant. I've read so many things today about a lot of women not getting their BFP until 8 weeks pregnant. Their doc's told them that a large portion of women don't have enough HCG to be picked up on a HPT until 8 weeks along. I'm just going to wait until I miss my 2nd period before I see a doctor. I'll test with FRER every Friday until then (Friday is when each week late passes) and we'll see what happens. I'm assuming I'm pregnant anyway hahaha. Thanks!!Click to expand...

omg the suspense is building up each day! I cant wait! :happydance: I know its gonna happen! Team PUPO! Imj entering the fertile week....finally.....gonna lay an egg soon :winkwink:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

fumbles said:


> OMG what is with our bodies! Check this out, I have no AF yet, but I figured I was out. I'm just off the pill and my cycles haven't settled out yet. We dtd the on and before EWCM (yeah!) Tested earlier this week and :BFN: dpo a million or something, same as Waves.
> 
> We were now planning to wait a few months for my cycle to come back to normal as well as other things. So today just for fun I thought I'd use an OPK and HPT for fun (go figure :wacko:) and I've gone and got a flipping very faint :BFP:
> 
> WHAT THE HECK Is GOING ON!!!
> 
> It's there, but really faint! and to top it all it's a fudging blue dye (clear blue brand). Now I dunno what to believe! is it real? How long do you think I should wait until testing again? OMG! Serious crazy stuff

omg fumbles im getting goose bumps over your story too, i would feel the same way too, stay positive, this is a good luck thread, im on strike against Af since im gonna nest soon and pop an egg :haha: i wont let her get me!!!! :flower:


----------



## fumbles

Thanks trying4ababyy, totally and completely confused. I've heard so many mixed things about CB tests. 

Its def blue and looks the same colour from top to bottom, the only thing is it's thinner than the horizontal line. (it's one of those +/- tests)

Hope that egg pops soon and you catch it right away! 

Where is mommacc? What's going on with you!? Update update


----------



## picklepot

Hey girls...... I've been missing you and wanted to pop back and see how you were all doing xxx

Waves.....I cannot believe that :bfp: hasn't shown up yet!! Stubborn or what!!! Maybe get yourself to docs and get a blood test babes :) xxx

Fumbles..........OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY! I had an IDENTICAL story - did a pink dye test (first really faint was blue) 3 hours later and it was MUCH clearer!!! xx

baby :dust: to all of you girls xxx Big love xxx


----------



## fumbles

Welcome back picklepot! That's great that yours got darker after only 3 hours!

I don't have any tests left, so I was thinking of waiting a day or so and trying with a FRER. 


Arghh..! The wait is endless!


----------



## LovinMyHubstr

Still feeling mild cramps and pressure here, but the sharp pain on my left side (twelve days now) makes me worry that it's just a cyst or endometriosis. I'm due to start anytime this weekend. I have an ultrasound scheduled for Tuesday to try to figure out what's going on. Wish me luck!


----------



## wavescrash

Trying4ababyy said:


> wavescrashove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying4ababyy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wavescrashove said:
> 
> 
> https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumberTwo/invert.png
> 
> See? Nothing but a BFN. I thought I maybe saw a faint faint nearly invisible something where the second line should be but realistically there's nothing there. I'm starting to lose my mind. My co-worker who I always share a cycle with is nearly finished with her period and I still haven't gotten mine. This is ridiculous.
> 
> Hey Waves, did you se a doc yet? Your better off getting the blood test done, sorry i didnt flip back to see if you have or have not, hope you get that BFP!!!! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey! No, no doctor here. No need at only 4 days late I don't think - as frustrated as I may be. I know my body, it's screaming that I'm pregnant. I've read so many things today about a lot of women not getting their BFP until 8 weeks pregnant. Their doc's told them that a large portion of women don't have enough HCG to be picked up on a HPT until 8 weeks along. I'm just going to wait until I miss my 2nd period before I see a doctor. I'll test with FRER every Friday until then (Friday is when each week late passes) and we'll see what happens. I'm assuming I'm pregnant anyway hahaha. Thanks!!Click to expand...
> 
> omg the suspense is building up each day! I cant wait! :happydance: I know its gonna happen! Team PUPO! Imj entering the fertile week....finally.....gonna lay an egg soon :winkwink:Click to expand...

Hahah thanks! I can't believe you're about to enter the 2ww again while I'm still in my first one! Hahaha!


----------



## wavescrash

picklepot said:


> Hey girls...... I've been missing you and wanted to pop back and see how you were all doing xxx
> 
> Waves.....I cannot believe that :bfp: hasn't shown up yet!! Stubborn or what!!! Maybe get yourself to docs and get a blood test babes :) xxx
> 
> Fumbles..........OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY! I had an IDENTICAL story - did a pink dye test (first really faint was blue) 3 hours later and it was MUCH clearer!!! xx
> 
> baby :dust: to all of you girls xxx Big love xxx

Me either! I'm going to wait until I'm a month late to try to get in for a blood test. I mean, I know I'm pregnant so it's just a matter of a pee stick telling me what I already know. But I figure since I'm going to a new doctor (just got insurance) they may think I'm crazy coming in for a blood test being only a week late when that's not totally uncommon (for me it is, but in general it's not.) So if I don't get AF by Aug 26, then I'm making a call to the DR.


Fumbles - ooooh man. I don't trust the blue dye tests from what I've read on here but I've never used them myself to have personal opinions. I'm crossing my fingers for you though!


----------



## rachellie19

Hi girlies!

I've totallybeen stalking this thread and you all seem so positive... Hope you dont mind me crashing? :flower:

Af is due on Friday, I've held off on testing, but it's sooooooo tough!

Anyone else testing this weekend? 
:hugs:,
Rach


----------



## wavescrash

Welcome!!! Join us all you like. I'm in my third week of the 2ww, 1 week late for AF on Friday. Testing Friday as well. FX for you!!!


----------



## Ems77

Waves! Look what I found!

"...24dpo! I was getting bfn's even up to 23 dpo!"


----------



## fumbles

Right? That's what I think it's got to be a false positive! If it was really dark and thick then maybe but this blue line is suspicious! 

You will not trick me Mr CB and your sneaky ways! 



wavescrashove said:


> picklepot said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls...... I've been missing you and wanted to pop back and see how you were all doing xxx
> 
> Waves.....I cannot believe that :bfp: hasn't shown up yet!! Stubborn or what!!! Maybe get yourself to docs and get a blood test babes :) xxx
> 
> Fumbles..........OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY! I had an IDENTICAL story - did a pink dye test (first really faint was blue) 3 hours later and it was MUCH clearer!!! xx
> 
> baby :dust: to all of you girls xxx Big love xxx
> 
> Me either! I'm going to wait until I'm a month late to try to get in for a blood test. I mean, I know I'm pregnant so it's just a matter of a pee stick telling me what I already know. But I figure since I'm going to a new doctor (just got insurance) they may think I'm crazy coming in for a blood test being only a week late when that's not totally uncommon (for me it is, but in general it's not.) So if I don't get AF by Aug 26, then I'm making a call to the DR.
> 
> 
> Fumbles - ooooh man. I don't trust the blue dye tests from what I've read on here but I've never used them myself to have personal opinions. I'm crossing my fingers for you though!Click to expand...


----------



## josephine3

Morning ladies... well I think I have just been 'proven otherwise' and im in a state of shock and disbelief to b honest! Its only brown spotting atm but i guess by the end of the day i will know for sure... every time i 'go' its terrifying!! :cry:


----------



## fumbles

It might go away! Don't loose hope just yet. :hugs:


----------



## josephine3

Thanks fumbles i really really hope so!! I havent felt like she is coming at all till i saw the brown spotting....


----------



## josephine3

If it is af the brown normally develops into full flow within a few hours so just hoping iy doesnt!! Im really scared and shocked. I had so many out of the ordinary symptoms that i couldnt attribute to anything else. i think i will book a doctors appt if it is af cos no-one should be having these pains and symptoms for no apparent reason.


----------



## fumbles

I've read quite a lot about bleeding and particulary brown cm in early pregnancy, have a search on here. 

If it doesn't do much else, I'd def see the doc to check it out

FXed for you xx


----------



## wavescrash

Vaurissa said:


> Waves! Look what I found!
> 
> "...24dpo! I was getting bfn's even up to 23 dpo!"

NICE!! That's meeee basically, haha. Testing tomorrow again! Thanks.


----------



## josephine3

Ok, so maybe im just clutching at straws here, but say i did implant late, (i just looked on a website that says 7-14 days) , say i implanted on 14 dpo, then it take a day or 2 for the blood to travel, hence why i am seeing it now on 16dpo... which would be why i also havent had a positive hpt yet...?? hoping this is whats occuring!! 

The brown isnt there when i wipe only just *inside* sorry tmi. 
Please everyone cross everything that it doesnt turn into red flow!!! 
p.s i also had a very very very faint maybe line on a predictor test this morning before i saw the spotting. so confusing!!!

Good luck for testing waves!!
fumbles when are you going to test again?
xx


----------



## josephine3

p.s here is a pic of this mornings test for u to peek at for me!! looks bettr on the small pic version.. opinions welcome!!
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20110804_1.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 34


----------



## MommaCC

Hey girls I'm sorry I've been looking after my poorly baby boy and waiting for my evil AF to go away!! 
Now we are back on track and ttc! Cycle #2 
I have had a reading done just for fun and it mad me giggle. She said 
"if your not already pregnant then you will be very soon and it will be confirmed by October!!" it was the if your not already bit that made me think wow even my spirit is PUPO lol!!! She's said I'll have a girl!! It's really exciting hut I'm unsure as to if I believe it lr not! 

Waves hunni u must be going out your mind sweetie! I'm crossing everything here for you hunni!!! Waiting for that :bfp: to pop up!!!

Josephine how are you Hun? Has the brown cm gone away?? 

Well girls I'm not in the tww but I'm not going away this thread is my home lol!! XxxX


----------



## josephine3

Hi Mommac thats great that your psychic is PUPO too!! hehe. The brown cm doesnt seem to have progressed into anything else so thats good!! its pretty much gone now, wasnt much at all it just freaked me out cos i wasnt expecting it!! can you see anything on my test?? thanx 

Good luck for the next cycle!! xx


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

josephine3 said:


> Hi Mommac thats great that your psychic is PUPO too!! hehe. The brown cm doesnt seem to have progressed into anything else so thats good!! its pretty much gone now, wasnt much at all it just freaked me out cos i wasnt expecting it!! can you see anything on my test?? thanx
> 
> Good luck for the next cycle!! xx

someone should invert the test for ya josephine :thumbup: hope you get your bfp


----------



## fumbles

Josephine3 I can't tell, the resolution on my screen is rubbish, we need a tweaker! 

Well I took a FRER and.......try to guess! Was the clear blue an evap or :BFP: submit your guesses now! 

The winner gets a :BFP: :rofl:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Lol fumbles your hilarious, Im cheering for the BFP! I mean PUPO right? :thumbup:


----------



## josephine3

I vote bfp even if its not yet!! hehe thanks can someone try to tweak the piccy a bit for me? or maybe an invert?? xx


----------



## Ems77

josephine3 said:


> p.s here is a pic of this mornings test for u to peek at for me!! looks bettr on the small pic version.. opinions welcome!!

If you did implant late, don't worry, I had to wait 3 damn days to get my bfp LOL


----------



## fumbles

...and the answer is.....drumroll....:BFN: poo! Love your optimism girlies! Thanks! 

Josephine, I'm on my iPad so can't tweak, why not start a new thread or post the pic in the pregnancy test section and ask for tweakers, some people are really good at it :thumbup: when are you tested next?


----------



## wavescrash

Guess who miscarried today?

That's my second m/c in a row (last one was in July 06.) I'm a wreck, needless to say. Tomorrow I'm calling to make an appt to see about a D&C if needed and maybe find out why I've miscarried twice in a row now.


----------



## fumbles

OMG! Waves so sorry to hear! :hugs: hope the doc has some helpful info for you x


----------



## josephine3

Oh no waves I am so sorry :hugs:
What happened? How did u find out....? I hope you are okay.
I hope the doctor can help you and hope you get to see one as soon as possible..:flower:


----------



## josephine3

fumbles im going to try hold off for a while - and dont worry about the bfns iv got stacks lol. 

:hugs: some more for waves.


----------



## rachellie19

Sooooooo... 13 dpo and af is due tomorrow. I feel like she's knocking on the door! :nope:

I have had cramps the past couple days and boobs are super sore... Guess I shall wait and see what tomorrow brings. I hope she stays away. :af:

Anyone else testing this weekend? Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks ladies. While at the hospital for my daughter's surgery this morning, I got hit with terrible cramps. The same as I felt during my previous m/c. There was bright red blood and after a few hours, I passed 2 purple-ish blobs. That's the same thing I passed with my previous m/c as well. We're going to start trying again once the bleeding stops but needless to say I took a nap but wound up crying like a baby haha. Boyfriend is being a good sport about it, just held me and told me it would be ok. We'll try again. He said he's sorry. I just want to know what's wrong with my body. My previous m/c was 5 years ago almost exactly. I had a healthy pregnancy and carried to term with my DD so I don't get it.


----------



## wavescrash

A friend suggested I google Chemical Pregnancy and that seems pretty fitting. I honestly didn't know what one was.


----------



## rachellie19

Waves-
I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs: We lost our first baby in February and i know just hiw heartbreaking it can be. Take care of yourself.


----------



## MommaCC

I'm so sorry waves I had a chemical 2 cycles ago. You can be more fertile after a chemical I know that's no consolation tho. :hug: sorry for you loss hun xxxx


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

wavescrashove said:


> Thanks ladies. While at the hospital for my daughter's surgery this morning, I got hit with terrible cramps. The same as I felt during my previous m/c. There was bright red blood and after a few hours, I passed 2 purple-ish blobs. That's the same thing I passed with my previous m/c as well. We're going to start trying again once the bleeding stops but needless to say I took a nap but wound up crying like a baby haha. Boyfriend is being a good sport about it, just held me and told me it would be ok. We'll try again. He said he's sorry. I just want to know what's wrong with my body. My previous m/c was 5 years ago almost exactly. I had a healthy pregnancy and carried to term with my DD so I don't get it.

Sorry huns, at least you found out what was going on with you, heres a ton of :dust: for you! Your gonna get it and this time its gonna stick! :winkwink:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

im in my fertile week as we speak:happydance:, I hope the :spermy: catch the egg this time, ive waited 17 long cycles, i know its gonna happen any day now, come on!!! :brat: TEAM PUPO! Come on ladies put your cheer leading outfits and gimmie a B to the F to the P! lol


----------



## MommaCC

Well ladies me and oh have a plan. We are dtd every other day till fertile week then dtd everyday during then every other day for 6 days after + opk just to be sure lol!! I'm gunna be shattered lol!! Looking forward to it tho! 
Iv got just 9 days till ov so when should I start opk testing?? X


----------



## wavescrash

MommaCC said:


> I'm so sorry waves I had a chemical 2 cycles ago. You can be more fertile after a chemical I know that's no consolation tho. :hug: sorry for you loss hun xxxx

Thanks dear, I appreciate it. And maybe I'm silly but that is a little reassuring. The fact that we could (hopefully) jump right back into things.


Thanks to everyone else for your hugs and well wishes. :hugs:


----------



## PositiveUs

wavescrashove said:


> Thanks ladies. While at the hospital for my daughter's surgery this morning, I got hit with terrible cramps. The same as I felt during my previous m/c. There was bright red blood and after a few hours, I passed 2 purple-ish blobs. That's the same thing I passed with my previous m/c as well. We're going to start trying again once the bleeding stops but needless to say I took a nap but wound up crying like a baby haha. Boyfriend is being a good sport about it, just held me and told me it would be ok. We'll try again. He said he's sorry. I just want to know what's wrong with my body. My previous m/c was 5 years ago almost exactly. I had a healthy pregnancy and carried to term with my DD so I don't get it.

I am so sorry wavescrash. I don't know what else to say except I care.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

wavescrashove said:


> Thanks ladies. While at the hospital for my daughter's surgery this morning, I got hit with terrible cramps. The same as I felt during my previous m/c. There was bright red blood and after a few hours, I passed 2 purple-ish blobs. That's the same thing I passed with my previous m/c as well. We're going to start trying again once the bleeding stops but needless to say I took a nap but wound up crying like a baby haha. Boyfriend is being a good sport about it, just held me and told me it would be ok. We'll try again. He said he's sorry. I just want to know what's wrong with my body. My previous m/c was 5 years ago almost exactly. I had a healthy pregnancy and carried to term with my DD so I don't get it.

I am so very sorry for your loss!!!:hug:


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks dear. Hopefully I'll be able to get a sticky bean next try.


----------



## josephine3

Just to update u ladies i am still playing the waiting game... not testing today too scared! bfn yesterday, no af now 3 days late. Just a tiny bit of brown but only 'inside'... anyone experience this? thanks ladies hope you're doin ok waves!!


----------



## MommaCC

Your welcome darling GL I'm crossing everything here for you xxx


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

And you will get a sticky bean next time waves! Heres a Ton of :dust: for ya :flower:


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks ladies. You're too kind. Doing okay I suppose... just waiting for the bleeding to stop so we can get back to work.


----------



## MommaCC

Morning my beautiful PUPOs I know I'm at the wrong End of my cycle but im already PUPO! AF is due 30th but I'm not testing till September 5th!!!! Imngunnna be strong and if AF doesn't show I will test once she's good and late!! It's DH birthday on the 8th sonim praying for a :bfp: it would make the most amazing birthday pressie for him!! But for whatever reason it doesn't happen we go on holiday in September around fertile window so that's gotta be good right!!! 

How's everyone doing today? XxXxX


----------



## obeez

So sorry Waves to read your news. Keeping my fingers crossed for a positive next cycle x


----------



## josephine3

Would u girls be good enough to have a look at a pic for me..??


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

Where? :D


----------



## josephine3

Just thought id ask first! I tried superdrug tests which im annoyed with supposed to be very sensitive but stark white, these are 25miu dipstick ones... what do we think? It does look so pink in real life...
 



Attached Files:







line.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 18


----------



## josephine3

here is one with a dot where the line is!!
 



Attached Files:







linewithdot.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I thought I could see something so I inverted it but I can't see anything on that one :( Keep trying though! Team PUPO! :haha:


----------



## josephine3

here is a tweak its a bit odd thought but im useless at tweaking! brings it out though i think. Thanks for looking!:flower:
 



Attached Files:







line (2)tweak.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

I see something on the tweaked one :) :wohoo: I hope this is it for you!


----------



## josephine3

:help:Thank you!!! Im sooo scared!!!:haha:


----------



## MommaCC

Think I see something in the tweak hunni. :hug: xxXxx


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

josephine3 said:


> :help:Thank you!!! Im sooo scared!!!:haha:

I hope this is it for you!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## josephine3

I started bleeding a few hours after getting this faint positive. Its now really heavy.:(
I really feel i may also be having a chemical. I was so sure and i still feel pregnant. Its weird its not like af cramps or blood.


----------



## Mrs Gibbo

:hugs:


----------



## rachellie19

Hi girls! I waited until I was 2 days late, but just tested and got my bfp! We are thrilled and I wanted to share my symptoms as I know that helped me when we were trying and in the 2 ww. 

From about 12 dpo, I had pretty strong af cramps and heavy, sore boobs. I was convinced that I was going to get my period. Also, I didn't have a lot of cm and was pretty dry the past few days- so you can't always count in cm as a predictor. 
:hugs:


----------



## LovinMyHubstr

Well, I was proven otherwise this morning. I'm excited to try this month, though. I now know more about when I ovulate and we're going to try Preseed. We also just couldn't get our act together with DTD in July. It's going to be a good month!!! I'll be back over in this group in a couple of weeks. Good luck, ladies!


----------



## charityhope

Wantingbbbump said:


> wavescrashove said:
> 
> 
> Aw thanks. FX big time. I've been talking to the big guy upstairs quite a bit lately. Praying, begging, all that fun stuff. You're welcome. I only threw up once from morning sickness but was super queasy the entire first trimester. I lived off those 2 things, even took them to work and munched on it the entire shift.
> 
> If your morning sickness gets really severe, there is medicine the ob/gyn can give you to help. Hopefully it doesn't come to that but just a heads up.
> 
> Okay thanks. i have never had morning sickness this early before. I hope that this is a sign that this is a really sticky bean that will give me a take home baby. I heard that the wrose the MS the less of a chance you have for MC do you think thats true or was my friend feeding me a load of bull?Click to expand...

Wantingbbbump: I have spent several hours of the day reading this post today, and I just love you! Your story is amazing and I have laughed and cried the whole time. I am hoping some of that may be hormones though. :) I am not quite through reading the entire thread but did want to mention that you are correct with the worse the morning sickness the healthier baby. I have one child, a 9 year old, and I threw up for the first 6 months ALL the time, forget morning! I was induced on my due date and she weighed it at a tiny 10 lbs. :) No gestational diabetes or anything either. Just a whopper of a baby! Best of luck and can't wait to finish this thread. I would love to join y'all but I am quite a bit behind, at only 7dpo. I am cheering for all of y'all!:happydance:


----------



## wavescrash

Congrats on the BFPs.

I think my bleeding from the chemical preg is almost done so hopefully we can get back to it soon! FX for those of you still awaiting your BFP.


----------



## MommaCC

Hey girls I can't believe I'm only 3 days away from my tww again!! This cycle seems to have gone really fast!! Not had and + opks yet but they are getting darker everyday!! 

Congrats on the :bfp:s girls!!

Waves hunni your so amazing! GL on this next cycle hunni! 
PUPO is the best thread ever!!!


----------



## gotsprinklz

Hi!!!! Someone please welcome me!!:flower: I am on 12dpo and almost threw up yesterday at 11dpo. It was at night after eating, around 2 hours after. BUT, I stopped myself cuz I had company! Also, Been having cramps since 10dpo. What do you ladies think? Oh, and also, I been having wet cm...???


----------



## Wantingbbbump

charityhope said:


> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wavescrashove said:
> 
> 
> Aw thanks. FX big time. I've been talking to the big guy upstairs quite a bit lately. Praying, begging, all that fun stuff. You're welcome. I only threw up once from morning sickness but was super queasy the entire first trimester. I lived off those 2 things, even took them to work and munched on it the entire shift.
> 
> If your morning sickness gets really severe, there is medicine the ob/gyn can give you to help. Hopefully it doesn't come to that but just a heads up.
> 
> Okay thanks. i have never had morning sickness this early before. I hope that this is a sign that this is a really sticky bean that will give me a take home baby. I heard that the wrose the MS the less of a chance you have for MC do you think thats true or was my friend feeding me a load of bull?Click to expand...
> 
> Wantingbbbump: I have spent several hours of the day reading this post today, and I just love you! Your story is amazing and I have laughed and cried the whole time. I am hoping some of that may be hormones though. :) I am not quite through reading the entire thread but did want to mention that you are correct with the worse the morning sickness the healthier baby. I have one child, a 9 year old, and I threw up for the first 6 months ALL the time, forget morning! I was induced on my due date and she weighed it at a tiny 10 lbs. :) No gestational diabetes or anything either. Just a whopper of a baby! Best of luck and can't wait to finish this thread. I would love to join y'all but I am quite a bit behind, at only 7dpo. I am cheering for all of y'all!:happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you :hugs: Welcome to Team PUPO!!! Wow 10lbs..I would have to have a c sec for sure..lol I can't wait to get to know you and be here when you get your BFP!!!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

gotsprinklz said:


> Hi!!!! Someone please welcome me!!:flower: I am on 12dpo and almost threw up yesterday at 11dpo. It was at night after eating, around 2 hours after. BUT, I stopped myself cuz I had company! Also, Been having cramps since 10dpo. What do you ladies think? Oh, and also, I been having wet cm...???

WELCOME to Team PUPO!! I think that what you have been feeling is a good sign for a BFP!!!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Hey my PUPO girls, I wanted to stop in amd see how you all are. I can't believe how fast time is going..I'm almost 6 weeks now! It seems like just yesterday I joined this thread. I do have to say that I love you girls very much and I have been praying for you every night!! I really miss hanging out with all of you!!!!! XOXO


----------



## Wantingbbbump

rachellie19 said:


> Hi girls! I waited until I was 2 days late, but just tested and got my bfp! We are thrilled and I wanted to share my symptoms as I know that helped me when we were trying and in the 2 ww.
> 
> From about 12 dpo, I had pretty strong af cramps and heavy, sore boobs. I was convinced that I was going to get my period. Also, I didn't have a lot of cm and was pretty dry the past few days- so you can't always count in cm as a predictor.
> :hugs:

I'm sooooo happy that you got your BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## MommaCC

Wanting lovely to see you hun! Wow nearly 6 weeks! It's amazing isn't it! 

Well girls ive had two predictions both predicting a :bfp: late September early October so I'm getting excited for my next cycle before I've even oved in this one lol! I know it's only got fun but I love them. Although one said boy and the said girl so I'm a bit confused by that lol!! 

Makes sense really cos we are going on holiday mid September and holidays = babies alot of the time hehe!! 

Love and :hug: to all my gorgeous PUPO girlies xxxx


----------



## wavescrash

Good luck MommaCC!


Remember a week or so ago (before I lost the pregnancy) my co-worker said she had a dream I was pregnant with a girl? Well today my sister told me she had a dream I was pregnant with a girl and last night/this morning my boyfriend had a dream I was pregnant (and cheating on him haha.) That's 3 people in less than 2 weeks that dreamed I was pregnant. I hope that means good things for the next cycle. Still bleeding from the chemical and not sure if I'll even be ovulating afterward but were going to BD every other day just in case :)


----------



## charityhope

Hello, my lovely PUPO ladies! So, this is my first month TTC. I have been married a year to a wonderful younger...errr, ok, way younger man. I knew marrying him I would have to take one for the team and start over with having babies, although I have a 9 year old DD. So this cougar is trying to make a cub! My DH is a brain cancer survivor, and bc of radiation we don't know what this journey will be like, just hoping it isn't too long bc I am approaching 35 all too quickly. So now I am here to the part about where I admit I have gone off the deep end. I admit I have been POAS twice a day for 5 days, and I am only 8dpo. In a week's time I have started talking in accronyms about everything, and didn't have any idea what any of them were last week. I some how convinced my husband, who is an RN to check my CP last night. I figured he was more qualified than me. To say the least he is a good sport, but I am beginning to think if this 1st time didn't take he might change his mind. I started POAS bc 5 days ago I woke up and couldn't eat meat, and coffee tastes like bug spray. To say the least, if I am pg this baby and I are not going to have a lot in common, bc without these things I live in a lathargic state of hunger. I just don't think I could be symptom spotting with those 2 random things. I also swear several times a day I smell cinnamon. Maybe these re early signs of a stroke. :) I am probably going to be committed to a place with some kind of serene name, with padded walls and pudding if I don't get my BFP soon. Ok, so I am a numbers girl. Someone reassure me there is little chance of a BFP at 8dpos? Percentages and statistics would be a plus. Lie, make something up, just tell me something good. Please hurry, I have another stick and I am not afraid to use it. On a side note, will they let me have my laptop in the funny farm? I at least want to keep up with all my PUPO girlies! Congrats to all the BFP's! I am praying for you everyday! And to all the mothers-in-waiting, this thread seems to have good mojo, we are gonna get there, yo!


----------



## gotsprinklz

Wantingbbbump said:


> gotsprinklz said:
> 
> 
> Hi!!!! Someone please welcome me!!:flower: I am on 12dpo and almost threw up yesterday at 11dpo. It was at night after eating, around 2 hours after. BUT, I stopped myself cuz I had company! Also, Been having cramps since 10dpo. What do you ladies think? Oh, and also, I been having wet cm...???
> 
> WELCOME to Team PUPO!! I think that what you have been feeling is a good sign for a BFP!!!Click to expand...

Hi!!!! I just got home and seen that you responded to my post. Thank you soooo much, I thought no one would respond. :hugs: Why do you think it sounds like a BFP? I just ask because every single month I get a huge disappointment. Also, I was out the whole day with my husband and son and I feel like I was dizzy and lightheaded but I couldnt tell if it was from possibly being pg or something else like dehydration. I feel as if the "symptoms" were worse yesterday. I dont know why but I feel like I can tell more if im more at home. lol


----------



## Wantingbbbump

gotsprinklz said:


> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotsprinklz said:
> 
> 
> Hi!!!! Someone please welcome me!!:flower: I am on 12dpo and almost threw up yesterday at 11dpo. It was at night after eating, around 2 hours after. BUT, I stopped myself cuz I had company! Also, Been having cramps since 10dpo. What do you ladies think? Oh, and also, I been having wet cm...???
> 
> WELCOME to Team PUPO!! I think that what you have been feeling is a good sign for a BFP!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi!!!! I just got home and seen that you responded to my post. Thank you soooo much, I thought no one would respond. :hugs: Why do you think it sounds like a BFP? I just ask because every single month I get a huge disappointment. Also, I was out the whole day with my husband and son and I feel like I was dizzy and lightheaded but I couldnt tell if it was from possibly being pg or something else like dehydration. I feel as if the "symptoms" were worse yesterday. I dont know why but I feel like I can tell more if im more at home. lolClick to expand...

Well your symptoms sound like mine did. I don't want to give you false hope, I just want to support you and help give you hope. I know how hard bfn's are and the pain of the witch showing up month after month. I tried for 6 years to get pregnant and had to turn to donor sperm when we found out that my Dh has no sperm. I have faith that you will get your bfp and will hold that sweet baby that you see in your head. I was given a 10~15% chance of getting pregnant with this baby and I beat the odds...you will too!!! :hugs:


----------



## Wantingbbbump

charityhope said:


> Hello, my lovely PUPO ladies! So, this is my first month TTC. I have been married a year to a wonderful younger...errr, ok, way younger man. I knew marrying him I would have to take one for the team and start over with having babies, although I have a 9 year old DD. So this cougar is trying to make a cub! My DH is a brain cancer survivor, and bc of radiation we don't know what this journey will be like, just hoping it isn't too long bc I am approaching 35 all too quickly. So now I am here to the part about where I admit I have gone off the deep end. I admit I have been POAS twice a day for 5 days, and I am only 8dpo. In a week's time I have started talking in accronyms about everything, and didn't have any idea what any of them were last week. I some how convinced my husband, who is an RN to check my CP last night. I figured he was more qualified than me. To say the least he is a good sport, but I am beginning to think if this 1st time didn't take he might change his mind. I started POAS bc 5 days ago I woke up and couldn't eat meat, and coffee tastes like bug spray. To say the least, if I am pg this baby and I are not going to have a lot in common, bc without these things I live in a lathargic state of hunger. I just don't think I could be symptom spotting with those 2 random things. I also swear several times a day I smell cinnamon. Maybe these re early signs of a stroke. :) I am probably going to be committed to a place with some kind of serene name, with padded walls and pudding if I don't get my BFP soon. Ok, so I am a numbers girl. Someone reassure me there is little chance of a BFP at 8dpos? Percentages and statistics would be a plus. Lie, make something up, just tell me something good. Please hurry, I have another stick and I am not afraid to use it. On a side note, will they let me have my laptop in the funny farm? I at least want to keep up with all my PUPO girlies! Congrats to all the BFP's! I am praying for you everyday! And to all the mothers-in-waiting, this thread seems to have good mojo, we are gonna get there, yo!

You have so made my day with your post!! A bfp is very possible for you!! I'm not thinking that they will let you have your laptop in the fun house but if you play nice they just might..:haha: I got a ghost line at 9dpo and a real in your face bfp the morning of 10dpo..I hope that it works for you!! That is great that your Dh checked your cp for you...so was it in your favor??? I can't wait to read more of your posts!! Oh and welcome to Team PUPO!!!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

MommaCC said:


> Wanting lovely to see you hun! Wow nearly 6 weeks! It's amazing isn't it!
> 
> Well girls ive had two predictions both predicting a :bfp: late September early October so I'm getting excited for my next cycle before I've even oved in this one lol! I know it's only got fun but I love them. Although one said boy and the said girl so I'm a bit confused by that lol!!
> 
> Makes sense really cos we are going on holiday mid September and holidays = babies alot of the time hehe!!
> 
> Love and :hug: to all my gorgeous PUPO girlies xxxx

I did one that said I would get my bfp in November from my October cycle and it would be a boy. Well It's made for some worry with this pregnancy but I just remember that it's for fun only. I wonder if you will be like me and get your bfp now that they said that it's in September/October..lol


----------



## crazychick31

Hi Ladies :hugs: 

I know this an old thread but can I please join too as could do with some support?

Big congrats to those of you that got your :bfp: 

We are on our 11th month of ttc and it feels like itll never happen :cry: 

Need some of all your positive energy I think :thumbup: 

:dust: to all still waiting xx


----------



## gotsprinklz

crazychick31 said:


> Hi Ladies :hugs:
> 
> I know this an old thread but can I please join too as could do with some support?
> 
> Big congrats to those of you that got your :bfp:
> 
> We are on our 11th month of ttc and it feels like itll never happen :cry:
> 
> Need some of all your positive energy I think :thumbup:
> 
> :dust: to all still waiting xx

 Hi and welcome. This thread is thankfully not old. It is alive and running! Welcome!!! Im new here too :hugs: And I know it feels like you have been trying for a while but it will happen, dont worry hun. Dont lose faith and try not to stress because I heard and read that it may interfere. Just think "it will happen!" I have been having unprotected sex with my husband for almost 2 years and no luck. But I just started tempting this month. Good Luck


----------



## gotsprinklz

Wantingbbbump said:


> gotsprinklz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wantingbbbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotsprinklz said:
> 
> 
> Hi!!!! Someone please welcome me!!:flower: I am on 12dpo and almost threw up yesterday at 11dpo. It was at night after eating, around 2 hours after. BUT, I stopped myself cuz I had company! Also, Been having cramps since 10dpo. What do you ladies think? Oh, and also, I been having wet cm...???
> 
> WELCOME to Team PUPO!! I think that what you have been feeling is a good sign for a BFP!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi!!!! I just got home and seen that you responded to my post. Thank you soooo much, I thought no one would respond. :hugs: Why do you think it sounds like a BFP? I just ask because every single month I get a huge disappointment. Also, I was out the whole day with my husband and son and I feel like I was dizzy and lightheaded but I couldnt tell if it was from possibly being pg or something else like dehydration. I feel as if the "symptoms" were worse yesterday. I dont know why but I feel like I can tell more if im more at home. lolClick to expand...
> 
> Well your symptoms sound like mine did. I don't want to give you false hope, I just want to support you and help give you hope. I know how hard bfn's are and the pain of the witch showing up month after month. I tried for 6 years to get pregnant and had to turn to donor sperm when we found out that my Dh has no sperm. I have faith that you will get your bfp and will hold that sweet baby that you see in your head. I was given a 10~15% chance of getting pregnant with this baby and I beat the odds...you will too!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you!! You are so sweet. I am going to be 22yrs old in November and so is my Husband. We have 1 child, a boy, and he will be 2 in September and due to some difficulties, He is not in Daycare and theres no one he can play with. He is so lonely and im tired of crying and feeling guilty over it and that is why I NEED a sibling for him. I want a girl but just a baby would be good, lol. We have been having unprotected sex every month for almost 2 years but I just started tempting and charting this month.Today I woke up feeling sick, I hope its because im pg!!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## gotsprinklz

Hello Ladies, Im starting to think im not pg though I ask the Lord to please let me be. I took an HPT a few minutes ago and it was negative. I can see the line where the positive is supposed to be but I dont think its a faint. I just have good eyesight and can see where the positive is supposed to be. It is Dollar Store brand because I was there already getting an aluminum pan and I didnt want to spend money unless I missed my period. I am 13dpo today with af due by the end of the week...:shrug:....It is later on the day and I just wanted to add that I have a headache and feel dizzy and lightheaded. Soooo hopefully I am still in the running. STAY AWAY AF!!!!!!!!


----------



## charityhope

gotsprinklz said:


> Hello Ladies, Im starting to think im not pg though I ask the Lord to please let me be. I took an HPT a few minutes ago and it was negative. I can see the line where the positive is supposed to be but I dont think its a faint. I just have good eyesight and can see where the positive is supposed to be. It is Dollar Store brand because I was there already getting an aluminum pan and I didnt want to spend money unless I missed my period. I am 13dpo today with af due by the end of the week...:shrug:....It is later on the day and I just wanted to add that I have a headache and feel dizzy and lightheaded. Soooo hopefully I am still in the running. STAY AWAY AF!!!!!!!!

Stay away AF! You are not wanted here! Aunt Flow we are disowning you!


----------



## charityhope

Ok, so here I am 9 dpo and decide to stop yet again at the dollar store I pass on the way home to get a hpt. I go up to the counter and tell the guy I need one. He looks at me and says, get this, "Ma'am, we don't have any more. You bought them all already. I told the manager and she ordered an extra case. She wanted me to ask you to let us know when you get pregnant so we can stop ordering so many. They will be here tomorrow."

Really? This is where I am now? I am the coo coo lady who POAS all the time? Nice...

So, how is everyone else doing today? Hope your sanity is holding on better than mine!


----------



## charityhope

Wantingbbbump said:


> charityhope said:
> 
> 
> Hello, my lovely PUPO ladies! So, this is my first month TTC. I have been married a year to a wonderful younger...errr, ok, way younger man. I knew marrying him I would have to take one for the team and start over with having babies, although I have a 9 year old DD. So this cougar is trying to make a cub! My DH is a brain cancer survivor, and bc of radiation we don't know what this journey will be like, just hoping it isn't too long bc I am approaching 35 all too quickly. So now I am here to the part about where I admit I have gone off the deep end. I admit I have been POAS twice a day for 5 days, and I am only 8dpo. In a week's time I have started talking in accronyms about everything, and didn't have any idea what any of them were last week. I some how convinced my husband, who is an RN to check my CP last night. I figured he was more qualified than me. To say the least he is a good sport, but I am beginning to think if this 1st time didn't take he might change his mind. I started POAS bc 5 days ago I woke up and couldn't eat meat, and coffee tastes like bug spray. To say the least, if I am pg this baby and I are not going to have a lot in common, bc without these things I live in a lathargic state of hunger. I just don't think I could be symptom spotting with those 2 random things. I also swear several times a day I smell cinnamon. Maybe these re early signs of a stroke. :) I am probably going to be committed to a place with some kind of serene name, with padded walls and pudding if I don't get my BFP soon. Ok, so I am a numbers girl. Someone reassure me there is little chance of a BFP at 8dpos? Percentages and statistics would be a plus. Lie, make something up, just tell me something good. Please hurry, I have another stick and I am not afraid to use it. On a side note, will they let me have my laptop in the funny farm? I at least want to keep up with all my PUPO girlies! Congrats to all the BFP's! I am praying for you everyday! And to all the mothers-in-waiting, this thread seems to have good mojo, we are gonna get there, yo!
> 
> You have so made my day with your post!! A bfp is very possible for you!! I'm not thinking that they will let you have your laptop in the fun house but if you play nice they just might..:haha: I got a ghost line at 9dpo and a real in your face bfp the morning of 10dpo..I hope that it works for you!! That is great that your Dh checked your cp for you...so was it in your favor??? I can't wait to read more of your posts!! Oh and welcome to Team PUPO!!!Click to expand...

Wantingbbbump, It was high and soft, according to him and I didn't even tell him what to look for. :) How are you feeling today? Morning sickness still?


----------



## gotsprinklz

charityhope said:


> gotsprinklz said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies, Im starting to think im not pg though I ask the Lord to please let me be. I took an HPT a few minutes ago and it was negative. I can see the line where the positive is supposed to be but I dont think its a faint. I just have good eyesight and can see where the positive is supposed to be. It is Dollar Store brand because I was there already getting an aluminum pan and I didnt want to spend money unless I missed my period. I am 13dpo today with af due by the end of the week...:shrug:....It is later on the day and I just wanted to add that I have a headache and feel dizzy and lightheaded. Soooo hopefully I am still in the running. STAY AWAY AF!!!!!!!!
> 
> Stay away AF! You are not wanted here! Aunt Flow we are disowning you!Click to expand...

LOL!!!!!!! Thanks for chanting that with me!! :haha: AMAZING story by the way. How are you doing today?


----------



## gotsprinklz

charityhope said:


> Ok, so here I am 9 dpo and decide to stop yet again at the dollar store I pass on the way home to get a hpt. I go up to the counter and tell the guy I need one. He looks at me and says, get this, "Ma'am, we don't have any more. You bought them all already. I told the manager and she ordered an extra case. She wanted me to ask you to let us know when you get pregnant so we can stop ordering so many. They will be here tomorrow."
> 
> Really? This is where I am now? I am the coo coo lady who POAS all the time? Nice...
> 
> So, how is everyone else doing today? Hope your sanity is holding on better than mine!

Oh Goodness!! I jus read it and it was soo funny! When I go to the the Dollar store, I get in line when I know no one will be behind me because I am embarrassed. Why?? I have no idea! I have been married for almost 4 years! lol. I think its because I look so young, im afraid they are making up a story in their head. Or they are like "when is this lady going to get pg already?!?" :haha:


----------



## Wantingbbbump

charityhope said:


> Ok, so here I am 9 dpo and decide to stop yet again at the dollar store I pass on the way home to get a hpt. I go up to the counter and tell the guy I need one. He looks at me and says, get this, "Ma'am, we don't have any more. You bought them all already. I told the manager and she ordered an extra case. She wanted me to ask you to let us know when you get pregnant so we can stop ordering so many. They will be here tomorrow."
> 
> Really? This is where I am now? I am the coo coo lady who POAS all the time? Nice...
> 
> So, how is everyone else doing today? Hope your sanity is holding on better than mine!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Before I knew that my Dh had a zero count my friend (who was very pregnant with twins) went to the dollar store to pick me up some hpt's and she bought me like 10 of them. Well the man behind the counter looked at he and said.."um I could save you some money..." she looked at him and said " are you calling me fat":haha: He thought he was on a hidden camera show. It was great!!! When I got my BFP with this baby my mom and I thought it would be funny to take the + test to rite aid and have the pharmacist take a look to see if it was +..You should of seen his face and how he was holding it up looking at it. He was like "um yes I think it's pretty safe to say that you are in fact pregnant but did you get a 2 pack so you could test again tomorrow? Women like to use more than 1 test" :haha: He was so serious!!!

My ms is about the same. Today I can't seem to stay awake for very long. I don't see how I can be sleeping as much as I am and still be tired.


----------



## crazychick31

gotsprinklz said:


> crazychick31 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies :hugs:
> 
> I know this an old thread but can I please join too as could do with some support?
> 
> Big congrats to those of you that got your :bfp:
> 
> We are on our 11th month of ttc and it feels like itll never happen :cry:
> 
> Need some of all your positive energy I think :thumbup:
> 
> :dust: to all still waiting xx
> 
> Hi and welcome. This thread is thankfully not old. It is alive and running! Welcome!!! Im new here too :hugs: And I know it feels like you have been trying for a while but it will happen, dont worry hun. Dont lose faith and try not to stress because I heard and read that it may interfere. Just think "it will happen!" I have been having unprotected sex with my husband for almost 2 years and no luck. But I just started tempting this month. Good LuckClick to expand...

Thank you :hugs: 

How are you finding the charting? Ive started again this month too as not done it for a while. Took me a bit of getting used to it has to be said xx


----------



## MommaCC

Wantingbbbump said:


> MommaCC said:
> 
> 
> Wanting lovely to see you hun! Wow nearly 6 weeks! It's amazing isn't it!
> 
> Well girls ive had two predictions both predicting a :bfp: late September early October so I'm getting excited for my next cycle before I've even oved in this one lol! I know it's only got fun but I love them. Although one said boy and the said girl so I'm a bit confused by that lol!!
> 
> Makes sense really cos we are going on holiday mid September and holidays = babies alot of the time hehe!!
> 
> Love and :hug: to all my gorgeous PUPO girlies xxxx
> 
> I did one that said I would get my bfp in November from my October cycle and it would be a boy. Well It's made for some worry with this pregnancy but I just remember that it's for fun only. I wonder if you will be like me and get your bfp now that they said that it's in September/October..lolClick to expand...

Oh I hope so we are trying extra hard this month lol!! I'm not going to give up and wait that would be stupid! Now I've just got to wait for a + opk and then it's tww time. X


----------



## MommaCC

Charityhope: omg! You have mad me giggle sooooo much this morning your posts are epic!!!! I do hope so much you get your :bfp: along with me and the girls so we can all move up to first tri together!! We would have a barrel of laffs!! 

I'm excited to take today's opk but waiting till after 12pm so lh can synth up a bit. So I need to keep myself busy! 
XoxO


----------



## gotsprinklz

crazychick31 said:


> gotsprinklz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazychick31 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies :hugs:
> 
> I know this an old thread but can I please join too as could do with some support?
> 
> Big congrats to those of you that got your :bfp:
> 
> We are on our 11th month of ttc and it feels like itll never happen :cry:
> 
> Need some of all your positive energy I think :thumbup:
> 
> :dust: to all still waiting xx
> 
> Hi and welcome. This thread is thankfully not old. It is alive and running! Welcome!!! Im new here too :hugs: And I know it feels like you have been trying for a while but it will happen, dont worry hun. Dont lose faith and try not to stress because I heard and read that it may interfere. Just think "it will happen!" I have been having unprotected sex with my husband for almost 2 years and no luck. But I just started tempting this month. Good LuckClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you :hugs:
> 
> How are you finding the charting? Ive started again this month too as not done it for a while. Took me a bit of getting used to it has to be said xxClick to expand...

Well the first thing I do is run to the laptop and go on my chart! And even though the day hasnt started yet, I try to analyze every little thing to see if it tells me that I am pg somehow. Crazy right?? :wacko: I just want it to happen already!! How are you today? Any symptoms?


----------



## gotsprinklz

Wantinbbump, how are you? :hugs:


----------



## mrsine

Hi can I join in :) This is my 6th cycle...I only bd'd once before a shock early ovulation but as this grp say I choose to be pregnant until proven otherwise. Love it!


----------



## gotsprinklz

mrsine said:


> Hi can I join in :) This is my 6th cycle...I only bd'd once before a shock early ovulation but as this grp say I choose to be pregnant until proven otherwise. Love it!

Hi!! Wecome!! :hugs: First month charting but been bd unprotected with Hubby for almost 2 years. I jus started paying attention to my ov now so Idk when im technically considered as TTC!! Get it? LOL. You have any symptoms?


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

heya ladies i havent been on in a few days....im 4 or 5 dpo at this point, any of you guys on the same page with me? =)


----------



## KatyW

I've been reading through this thread. May I join in? I consider myself pregnant until proven otherwise two weeks out of every month :). 

Congrats to the ladies with the BFPs, it's inspirational reading the TWW before them. And hugs to those with chemical pregnancies, I had a m/c in June, it's a terrible feeling.

Gotsprinklz: I do the same thing to my chart, I analyze it like I'm a scientist, lol! I've got training in research and I feel like I'm my own project, goodness, the whole TTC thing makes me nuts, I swear. 

Based on my OPKs and bbt chart, I seem to have ovulated yesterday but maybe it's happening today, I'll definitely BD tonight in case. Hopefully tomorrow will be at least 1 DPO.


----------



## MommaCC

Ermmmm ladies I'm not happy the PUPO thread was at the bottom of page 2!!!!! So massive BUMP here!!!!!!

I'm 1 dpo according to ticker but haven't actually had a + opk yet. So I'm a bit confused as to where I really am all I know for sure is I am PUPO! 

Trying I'll buddy up with you hunni if you like we ate only a few days apart! 

Had another reading and it said a baby girl born
In June 2012 which links with my other readings! So I'm thinking next month will be the month for me!! 

Love you all xxxx


----------



## gotsprinklz

KatyW said:


> I've been reading through this thread. May I join in? I consider myself pregnant until proven otherwise two weeks out of every month :).
> 
> Congrats to the ladies with the BFPs, it's inspirational reading the TWW before them. And hugs to those with chemical pregnancies, I had a m/c in June, it's a terrible feeling.
> 
> Gotsprinklz: I do the same thing to my chart, I analyze it like I'm a scientist, lol! I've got training in research and I feel like I'm my own project, goodness, the whole TTC thing makes me nuts, I swear.
> 
> Based on my OPKs and bbt chart, I seem to have ovulated yesterday but maybe it's happening today, I'll definitely BD tonight in case. Hopefully tomorrow will be at least 1 DPO.

LOL!!! I thought I might have been the only one since im new to charting. My temp went below my coverline today, 15dpo. What does that mean?? Oh! And Welcome!!!!!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

hi ladies can I join? I'm 3/4dpo :flower: not really got any symptoms apart from slight cramps and increased cm (tmi sorry) I wish I was 14dpo already! :sleep:

:dust: for everyone, I hope we all get a bfp!


----------



## cass11

Trying4ababyy said:


> heya ladies i havent been on in a few days....im 4 or 5 dpo at this point, any of you guys on the same page with me? =)

I am 4dpo!! How have you been feeling? I have been really off today! Really bad cramps and lower back which is super strange for me as I only get cramps on the day AF arrives. Not sure if this means anything tho, as I am only 4dpo!!


----------



## charityhope

MommaCC said:


> Charityhope: omg! You have mad me giggle sooooo much this morning your posts are epic!!!! I do hope so much you get your :bfp: along with me and the girls so we can all move up to first tri together!! We would have a barrel of laffs!!
> 
> I'm excited to take today's opk but waiting till after 12pm so lh can synth up a bit. So I need to keep myself busy!
> XoxO

Thanks, MommaCC! I know that we will, bc we are PUPO!! :winkwink:


----------



## charityhope

Ok, so today is 11dpo, and I so hope I am still in the running. BB's are still mega sore, and today at the school I am the principal at had fish sticks for lunch. I have never been a fan of sticks of meat, especially fish...but today I walked downstairs and the smell sent me darting to the restroom and I lost my breakfast. Hope this is a good sign! Although, it might just have been the fish sticks. :)


----------



## lian_83

I'm 6DPO and PUPO! :yipee:


----------



## GirlBlue

Hi girls!
Can I join you? I am 32, 3 DPO and PUPO!!!! 
I feel really compelled to join this thread. (even though I am supposed to forget I am in 2ww and stay out of the 2ww forum until AF comes or I get a BFP) lol. But I am focusing on supporting other TTC sisters and making sure my sticky bean has a good place to live. So....I really wanted to join you. 

This is my 1st real TTC cycle. Last cycle was more haphazard and less intentional. This time we did the SMEP starting around CD 10 though b/c AF left late. We BD throughout my fertile window. I started temping this cycle and checking CM/CP. Next cylce I will try OPK's but that won't matter b/c I'm PUPO. Lots of great ladies here getting BFP and I want to be one of them.


----------



## charityhope

I tried to explain to my DH about this forum last night, he tried to stay with me, but you could tell it sounded like I was saying I am waitng for my LMNOP, with the XYZ, right after the NAACP before my YMCA. Us PUPO certainly do speak our own language!


----------



## Peters Pooky

Hi Ladies, 
Can I join? I think I'm either 9dpo or 6dpo... Not really sure... 
Only real symptom I have is cramping... But its more of a hot burning sensation than cramps... Weird? 

This will be a first baby for both DF and I :) 

Fingers crossed for all our :bfp: 's!

Symptom Update: My Big Mac (favourite, I know its bad!) tastes weird...


----------



## gotsprinklz

charityhope said:


> Ok, so today is 11dpo, and I so hope I am still in the running. BB's are still mega sore, and today at the school I am the principal at had fish sticks for lunch. I have never been a fan of sticks of meat, especially fish...but today I walked downstairs and the smell sent me darting to the restroom and I lost my breakfast. Hope this is a good sign! Although, it might just have been the fish sticks. :)

You sound like you are pg!!!! so excited for you!! no fair! my af showed today


----------



## GirlBlue

charityhope said:


> Ok, so today is 11dpo, and I so hope I am still in the running. BB's are still mega sore, and today at the school I am the principal at had fish sticks for lunch. I have never been a fan of sticks of meat, especially fish...but today I walked downstairs and the smell sent me darting to the restroom and I lost my breakfast. Hope this is a good sign! Although, it might just have been the fish sticks. :)

Well that does sound positive! Congrats...I hope it wasn't the fish sticks...all those poor kids...lol


----------



## adttc

If I only knew when to test, I would <3 the support you guys seem to have among each other. I am new at this and I feel out of place sometimes. Baby dust and let's all hope for a BFP's soon!


----------



## mrsine

Hope its a BFP coming for you charityhope! I'm 10 DPO. Since i'm PUPO, i'm not testing and hopefully AF won't show her ugly face.


----------



## mrsine

Lian_hawaii, your chart looks promising too!


----------



## MommaCC

Big HELLO :wave: to all our new girls joining the thread! It's the best thread ever!!
I'm still not sure I have oved I think it will happen may e today or tomorrow! Good thing is it's the weekend so we can bd loads!! 

So i want to plan a romantic evening for me and hubby any ideas of nice recipes or meal ideas? Think I will do something italitan cos it's his favourite. And I've got dessert covered lol!! 

How's everyone feeling? X


----------



## MommaCC

Big HELLO :wave: to all our new girls joining the thread! It's the best thread ever!!
I'm still not sure I have oved I think it will happen may e today or tomorrow! Good thing is it's the weekend so we can bd loads!! 

So i want to plan a romantic evening for me and hubby any ideas of nice recipes or meal ideas? Think I will do something italitan cos it's his favourite. And I've got dessert covered lol!! 

How's everyone feeling? X :dust: :flower:


----------



## charityhope

You ladies sure have some good mojo, I just got my BFP at 12dpo! Ok, it's not really fat, more anorexic, but it's definitely there, yo! Thank y'all, and lots of baby dust from Texas!


----------



## vaniilla

charityhope said:


> You ladies sure have some good mojo, I just got my BFP at 12dpo! Ok, it's not really fat, more anorexic, but it's definitely there, yo! Thank y'all, and lots of baby dust from Texas!

Congrats!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## GirlBlue

Congrats CharityHope....That's awesome!


----------



## GirlBlue

adttc said:


> If I only knew when to test, I would <3 the support you guys seem to have among each other. I am new at this and I feel out of place sometimes. Baby dust and let's all hope for a BFP's soon!

Hey there! Welcome to TTC! LOL. Its a crazy journey but ladies on B&B make it fun. It's addictive so be careful. I'm new on this thread and haven't really started getting a place here either so let's jump in together. On these forums you just have to get into the fracus. It's like being in a room full of women talking all at the same time really. (Never thought about it that way until now)lol. You just kinda gotta jump in and introduce yourself. So why don't u tell everyone where you are in your cycle and folks can weigh in about when you should test and stuff. That'll be start. I'm 4DPO (days post ovulation). I found this out because I usually OV midcyle and have lucky spotting on the couple days around OV so it clues me in. I also take my temp every morning (as of this cycle). If I do not get my BFP this month then its off to next month and using an Ov. Predictor Kit.

Welcome and BabyDust!


----------



## KatyW

gotsprinklz said:


> KatyW said:
> 
> 
> I've been reading through this thread. May I join in? I consider myself pregnant until proven otherwise two weeks out of every month :).
> 
> Congrats to the ladies with the BFPs, it's inspirational reading the TWW before them. And hugs to those with chemical pregnancies, I had a m/c in June, it's a terrible feeling.
> 
> Gotsprinklz: I do the same thing to my chart, I analyze it like I'm a scientist, lol! I've got training in research and I feel like I'm my own project, goodness, the whole TTC thing makes me nuts, I swear.
> 
> Based on my OPKs and bbt chart, I seem to have ovulated yesterday but maybe it's happening today, I'll definitely BD tonight in case. Hopefully tomorrow will be at least 1 DPO.
> 
> LOL!!! I thought I might have been the only one since im new to charting. My temp went below my coverline today, 15dpo. What does that mean?? Oh! And Welcome!!!!!!!!!!:hugs:Click to expand...

Oh girl, that could mean anything, from the charts I've looked at on Fertility Friend, it seems like people have dips whether they're pregnant or not...it's the overall trend that matters. 

Oh, and it looks like I'm at 4 dpo today, which means I ovulated early. Goodness, it can be hard to time things.


----------



## KatyW

charityhope said:


> You ladies sure have some good mojo, I just got my BFP at 12dpo! Ok, it's not really fat, more anorexic, but it's definitely there, yo! Thank y'all, and lots of baby dust from Texas!

Woo! Congrat!:happydance:

I'm hoping to catch some of this good mojo

:hugs:


----------



## KatyW

KatyW said:


> gotsprinklz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatyW said:
> 
> 
> I've been reading through this thread. May I join in? I consider myself pregnant until proven otherwise two weeks out of every month :).
> 
> Congrats to the ladies with the BFPs, it's inspirational reading the TWW before them. And hugs to those with chemical pregnancies, I had a m/c in June, it's a terrible feeling.
> 
> Gotsprinklz: I do the same thing to my chart, I analyze it like I'm a scientist, lol! I've got training in research and I feel like I'm my own project, goodness, the whole TTC thing makes me nuts, I swear.
> 
> Based on my OPKs and bbt chart, I seem to have ovulated yesterday but maybe it's happening today, I'll definitely BD tonight in case. Hopefully tomorrow will be at least 1 DPO.
> 
> LOL!!! I thought I might have been the only one since im new to charting. My temp went below my coverline today, 15dpo. What does that mean?? Oh! And Welcome!!!!!!!!!!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh girl, that could mean anything, from the charts I've looked at on Fertility Friend, it seems like people have dips whether they're pregnant or not...it's the overall trend that matters.
> 
> Oh, and it looks like I'm at 4 dpo today, which means I ovulated early. Goodness, it can be hard to time things.Click to expand...

Gotsprinklz: Sorry, I just read through the thread, :hugs: about AF. :( But 15 dpo is a great luteal phase at least


----------



## wavescrash

Congrats on the BFP CharityHope & good luck to all the new PUPO girls.

I just recently stopped bleeding from my chemical preg, bled a full 7 days. Not entirely sure if I'm going to ovulate but hoping I do. The boyfriend & I are BD every other day for the most part & hoping for the best. I've only been "AF" free for 2 days now so I've got a little bit to go. Online calculating says my most fertile days should be this coming Monday through next Saturday. You best believe we're going to BD as much as possible. I can't stand the thought of another 2ww but what more can I do?

Last time, I wasted so much time & money POAS so this time I'm not testing until I miss my next period. FX for all you ladies and myself!!!


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

oh congrats on the bfp! Heya Waves im sending you a TON of :dust: for you! I know you will get a sticky bean! Its gonna happen eventually! I didnt use any opks this month, we are ntnp so taking it month by month....so im at a few days past the O day, large full BB's is all I have at the moment. How are you guys? :flower:


----------



## obeez

I'm back ladies. Good to hear from you Waves. It would appear I'm likely out already as I ovulated earlier than expected and FF had me at 3dpo when I though Ov was today. Only BD once on day after Ov as we have had a houseful of guests this week so not ideal for bd'ing! Still, there's always next month and I can be PUPO for a bit huh?


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

obeez said:


> I'm back ladies. Good to hear from you Waves. It would appear I'm likely out already as I ovulated earlier than expected and FF had me at 3dpo when I though Ov was today. Only BD once on day after Ov as we have had a houseful of guests this week so not ideal for bd'ing! Still, there's always next month and I can be PUPO for a bit huh?

YOU CAN BE PUPO ANYTIME :thumbup: AND YEP I AGREE THERES ALWAYS ANOTHER MONTH! every month is a month closer.....:dust: to all of you


----------



## MommaCC

Hey girlies 
Congrats charityhope on your :bfp: hunni!!!
Well I think I have actually missed ov this cycle I started opks and got a dark but not + then the next day tested at the sane time after taking no fluids for 4 hours and it was so faint it was unreal so I think I probably oved three days ago. If that's the case we have missed it big time bs last night but hadnt bd'd since last Saturday night. So I'm out I just know it! But oh well it's not over till the b:witch: shows her ugly mug!! 
XxX


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Good luck mommaCC hope you catch that eggy :dust: :happydance:


----------



## wavescrash

Trying4ababyy said:


> oh congrats on the bfp! Heya Waves im sending you a TON of :dust: for you! I know you will get a sticky bean! Its gonna happen eventually! I didnt use any opks this month, we are ntnp so taking it month by month....so im at a few days past the O day, large full BB's is all I have at the moment. How are you guys? :flower:

Aww thanks so much! FX!


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Yes mam, keep those fingers crossed and spray yourself with anti af pesticide :haha: Im on strike from AF, lets see if the witch is gonna get me this time:coffee:


----------



## mrsine

I'm 12 DPO no sign of AF but petrified to test and be proven not pregnant!


----------



## obeez

I am still in disbelief that I Ov'd on CD13 rather than CD 17 with the last two cycles that we were trying. I don't think that BDing in CD 14 was enough as it was very late at night and probably too many hours since ovulation. Hubby is being very positive about it which is sweet but I am so annoyed at myself. He wants me to lay off FF and follow my own body signals. 
Oh well, if I am further ahead I have less time to wait in the 2WW! Next month we will have no house guests, phew!


----------



## mrsine

obeez said:


> I am still in disbelief that I Ov'd on CD13 rather than CD 17 with the last two cycles that we were trying. I don't think that BDing in CD 14 was enough as it was very late at night and probably too many hours since ovulation. Hubby is being very positive about it which is sweet but I am so annoyed at myself. He wants me to lay off FF and follow my own body signals.
> Oh well, if I am further ahead I have less time to wait in the 2WW! Next month we will have no house guests, phew!

:hugs: Wishing you luck!


----------



## InHisHands

im either 11 or 12 dpo. I took a test this morning and it was BFN. What a bummer... however for the past 4 days i have had headaches, backaches, cramping, vomited once, nauseousness that comes and goes, sleeplessness, decreased appetite, and bloating.

I would swear to anyone that i am pregnant.. at least that's how my body feels. This morning's results was a blow.

But some of my BnB friend just helped remind me that its not over until AF shows. There's still about a 22% chance that the test could have been a false negative. And thats about 1 in every 5 people.

If im not pregnant, then i need to figure out whats causing the nausea... because even after realizing most likely i wasn't pregnant this morning... it still hit me like wave earlier today. I feel fine now... but i heard that is how morning sickness works for some people. Comes and goes.


----------



## mrsine

Hope its turns into a positive!


----------



## thedog

Hi ladies, i'm 13dpo and got a BFN today :(
Been cramping since 8dpo and i NEVER get that (only with DS!!) so i feel pregnant, also my appetite has gone since 9dpo.
It was an Asda Test, i have one left so gonna try tomorrow with FMU x


----------



## InHisHands

baby dust to you!!! It's so frustrating to feel all these things and then get a BFN. It's like we've gone crazy or something. How can one actually RELAX during this time?


----------



## Clucky as

Question for u ladies? I have been very very moody, back aches, slight twinges but not much (in the gut) also sleep patterns are up the creek! I can't sleep a full sleep without waking up for a pee or being really hot or thirsty. Itchy nips as well but not sore. 
So... What do u think my chances are? I m due on the 19th of august. And the number 19 and 9 are lucky numbers with my husband and I.


----------



## Clucky as

Ps alot more cm as well (eww tmi) soo hopefully 19 is our lucky number


----------



## thedog

Clucky as said:


> Question for u ladies? I have been very very moody, back aches, slight twinges but not much (in the gut) also sleep patterns are up the creek! I can't sleep a full sleep without waking up for a pee or being really hot or thirsty. Itchy nips as well but not sore.
> So... What do u think my chances are? I m due on the 19th of august. And the number 19 and 9 are lucky numbers with my husband and I.

aww hun fingers crossed for you! do you have any tests?x


----------



## thedog

InHisHands said:


> baby dust to you!!! It's so frustrating to feel all these things and then get a BFN. It's like we've gone crazy or something. How can one actually RELAX during this time?


Its like my body has convinced me i am pregnant, but thing is i started getting the symptoms before i thought i was, as we were NTNP this month after me being obsessed last month x


----------



## Clucky as

I have one test and I'm trying to hold off till I'm late. There is no real way to relax except bd and then try to forget. Baby dust to u all fingers crossed this (the month)


----------



## InHisHands

thedog said:


> InHisHands said:
> 
> 
> Its like my body has convinced me i am pregnant, but thing is i started getting the symptoms before i thought i was, as we were NTNP this month after me being obsessed last month x
> 
> 
> Same with me hon!!!
> 
> After spending all day being frantic, (the what if's, and wracking my brain around symptoms) i think im finally able to relax and accept reality... time will tell.Click to expand...


----------



## GirlBlue

Totally agree ladies....

Last month I was totally convinced and had several BFN's before AF arrived 4 days late. My symptoms were so strong though that I was truly convinced. This month I feel the same way which is nerve wrecking b/c I'm afraid that I'm making it up. But I am trying to remember that just b/c I felt similar and did not get a BFP last month does not mean that the same symptoms won't turn out positive. My DH and I really are getting excited. 1 week down, 1 week to go!!

Babydust to everyone!!!


----------



## westie11

Hi girls, can I join your thread, I think I am about 3/4 dpo, I got a positive opk last wednesday?
My husband and I have been ntnp for a year now, and we always bd around two weeks after the first day of my period, but as this is my first month using opks it was cd17 that I got the positive one, so I think we were doing it at the wrong time! lol. 
I have PCOS also, we found that out in May after we had thought i was pregnant in the october as I didn't have a period right through till then, we obviously realised something was up when we kept getting bfn's. 
I haven't had any symtoms really, I know it's early, and in my last pregnancy (which ended in a placental abruption at 29 and a half weeks :cry:), I didn't have any symptoms until 9 weeks, and from then even though i wasnt actually sick, I felt AWFUL! We weren't trying last time, I was actually on the pill! I had a course of anti biotics and bam, I only tested because I thought hhmm haven't had a period in a while, even though ive never been regular, before that I wasn't overly late, maybe a week ish.

Anyways! Sorry for the long post lol. I've had cramping for the last few days which I've seen can be a good sign! 

Congratulations for all of you who got your bfps! I wish u all a happy and healthy 9 months! 

I'm feeling very confident about this month, but i'm trying not to get too excited yet! xxxxx


----------



## x_Placebo_x

_Definitely joining in here 

1 week and 2 days late as of today, and still getting bfn's on tests, but lines on OPK's which is driving me mad _


----------



## mrsine

Had very light pink spot this morning and thought AF would follow but nothing yet! I'm still PUPO!!


----------



## wavescrash

Trying4ababyy said:


> Yes mam, keep those fingers crossed and spray yourself with anti af pesticide :haha: Im on strike from AF, lets see if the witch is gonna get me this time:coffee:

Hahah good luck! According to some app on my phone, I'm entering my most fertile period so we shall see.


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Omg new people on this thread! thats awesome! Welcome! I am like a lil over a week over O, no symptoms but annoyingly heavy and painful BB's, last time i complained about em i got a BFN, so im gonna brush it off like its nothing :haha: Good luck waves on your fertile week, hope you catch the egg, its gonna happen! :thumbup:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

westie11 said:


> Hi girls, can I join your thread, I think I am about 3/4 dpo, I got a positive opk last wednesday?
> My husband and I have been ntnp for a year now, and we always bd around two weeks after the first day of my period, but as this is my first month using opks it was cd17 that I got the positive one, so I think we were doing it at the wrong time! lol.
> I have PCOS also, we found that out in May after we had thought i was pregnant in the october as I didn't have a period right through till then, we obviously realised something was up when we kept getting bfn's.
> I haven't had any symtoms really, I know it's early, and in my last pregnancy (which ended in a placental abruption at 29 and a half weeks :cry:), I didn't have any symptoms until 9 weeks, and from then even though i wasnt actually sick, I felt AWFUL! We weren't trying last time, I was actually on the pill! I had a course of anti biotics and bam, I only tested because I thought hhmm haven't had a period in a while, even though ive never been regular, before that I wasn't overly late, maybe a week ish.
> 
> Anyways! Sorry for the long post lol. I've had cramping for the last few days which I've seen can be a good sign!
> 
> Congratulations for all of you who got your bfps! I wish u all a happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> I'm feeling very confident about this month, but i'm trying not to get too excited yet! xxxxx

Heya and welcome aboard to you and the other newbies, im sorry about your loss, its a sign that you can concieve if you look at it in a positive way, heres a ton of :dust: for you hun


----------



## obeez

Morning ladies. Still hanging around clinging to the smallest hope possible. 
Having trouble getting to sleep at night which is so not like me. 
Chart appears to be looking ok so far. CM completely dried up today.
www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24bd38/
Reckon I'll hold off until Saturday 20th August and then I'll be 10dpo. AF due on 13DPO as I ovulated early.
Not really any symptoms, just feel fine which I guess I should be grateful for seeing as I work full time!


----------



## Hugsys

I love this thread! Currently just 2DPO so I have a feeling these 2 weeks will go very very slowly. I've promised myself I will not test until at least I am 11 DPO so lets see if I can control myself!


----------



## Bethbaa

x_Placebo_x said:


> _Definitely joining in here
> 
> 1 week and 2 days late as of today, and still getting bfn's on tests, but lines on OPK's which is driving me mad _

Have you found out whats happened? Has AF come? In the same boat, 1 week late 8 negs and 2 unnacceptable pos (clearblue :dohh:) 
xxx


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Bethbaa said:


> x_Placebo_x said:
> 
> 
> _Definitely joining in here
> 
> 1 week and 2 days late as of today, and still getting bfn's on tests, but lines on OPK's which is driving me mad _
> 
> Have you found out whats happened? Has AF come? In the same boat, 1 week late 8 negs and 2 unnacceptable pos (clearblue :dohh:)
> xxxClick to expand...

Ouuu hope you get your BFP! Did you see a doc yet? :flower:


----------



## Bethbaa

Trying4ababyy said:


> Bethbaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x_Placebo_x said:
> 
> 
> _Definitely joining in here
> 
> 1 week and 2 days late as of today, and still getting bfn's on tests, but lines on OPK's which is driving me mad _
> 
> Have you found out whats happened? Has AF come? In the same boat, 1 week late 8 negs and 2 unnacceptable pos (clearblue :dohh:)
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Ouuu hope you get your BFP! Did you see a doc yet? :flower:Click to expand...


Don't know whether your asking me but yes I went yesturday afternoon. Apparently if there's a line on the HPT then your preg no matter how faint. However it feels very bittersweet as I did a FRER this morning and there was nothing. Think it could poss be chemical as doc said that bleeding could come up to 2 weeks after a chem preg. Fingers crossed that the test shows some hcg. xxx


----------



## Bethbaa

x_Placebo_x said:


> _Definitely joining in here
> 
> 1 week and 2 days late as of today, and still getting bfn's on tests, but lines on OPK's which is driving me mad _

By the way I don't know if you do but OPK lines have to be bolder than the control line to show large amounts of LH or HCG in wee. Sorry if you already know but just thought I would mention it :cloud9:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Bethbaa said:


> Trying4ababyy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bethbaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x_Placebo_x said:
> 
> 
> _Definitely joining in here
> 
> 1 week and 2 days late as of today, and still getting bfn's on tests, but lines on OPK's which is driving me mad _
> 
> Have you found out whats happened? Has AF come? In the same boat, 1 week late 8 negs and 2 unnacceptable pos (clearblue :dohh:)
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Ouuu hope you get your BFP! Did you see a doc yet? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't know whether your asking me but yes I went yesturday afternoon. Apparently if there's a line on the HPT then your preg no matter how faint. However it feels very bittersweet as I did a FRER this morning and there was nothing. Think it could poss be chemical as doc said that bleeding could come up to 2 weeks after a chem preg. Fingers crossed that the test shows some hcg. xxxClick to expand...

oh i hope you get your bfp! fx for ya :dust:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Hugsys said:


> I love this thread! Currently just 2DPO so I have a feeling these 2 weeks will go very very slowly. I've promised myself I will not test until at least I am 11 DPO so lets see if I can control myself!

glad you love this thread, its full of fun, laughter, and support! and yes the 2ww is the slowesttt times for us, omg :coffee:


----------



## mrsine

BFN last night..no AF this morning at 14DPO. C'mon PUPO lol :happydance::wacko::happydance:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

mrsine said:


> BFN last night..no AF this morning at 14DPO. C'mon PUPO lol :happydance::wacko::happydance:

Your not out until the wicked witch shows her ugly face! PUPO! :dust: :happydance:


----------



## x_Placebo_x

Trying4ababyy said:


> Bethbaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x_Placebo_x said:
> 
> 
> _Definitely joining in here
> 
> 1 week and 2 days late as of today, and still getting bfn's on tests, but lines on OPK's which is driving me mad _
> 
> Have you found out whats happened? Has AF come? In the same boat, 1 week late 8 negs and 2 unnacceptable pos (clearblue :dohh:)
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Ouuu hope you get your BFP! Did you see a doc yet? :flower:Click to expand...

Nope, AF isn't here yet and im currently 10 days late and no sign of either a bfp or AF, but i keep getting pain like im going to come on and then i get nothing.

Im terrified of testing incase it keeps coming back negative like it has done before :(..Im going to wait until im another week late and see if AF turns up :)


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

maybe your right, your better off not testing now and hopefully it all results in a BFP, im praying for ya :dust: meanwhile keep in mind your PUPO! :thumbup:


----------



## wavescrash

Trying4ababyy said:


> Omg new people on this thread! thats awesome! Welcome! I am like a lil over a week over O, no symptoms but annoyingly heavy and painful BB's, last time i complained about em i got a BFN, so im gonna brush it off like its nothing :haha: Good luck waves on your fertile week, hope you catch the egg, its gonna happen! :thumbup:

Thanks! I sure hope so. Supposed to ov on Friday but we'll see. I'm all paranoid that it won't happen this month due to the chemical. But I don't know much about that so here's hoping I'm wrong. I'm trying anyway!

FX for you :)


----------



## obeez

Wowsers I'm 7dpo today, don't know where the time is going! I think being at work for 8hours a day and then entertaining a toddler when I get in makes the time disappear!

Same as last month, feeling fine. Temps looking ok at the moment.

Good luck to all those due to test in the next few days. We are all PUPO!


----------



## mrsine

Looks like AF has come...on to the next cycle!!


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

wavescrashove said:


> Trying4ababyy said:
> 
> 
> Omg new people on this thread! thats awesome! Welcome! I am like a lil over a week over O, no symptoms but annoyingly heavy and painful BB's, last time i complained about em i got a BFN, so im gonna brush it off like its nothing :haha: Good luck waves on your fertile week, hope you catch the egg, its gonna happen! :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks! I sure hope so. Supposed to ov on Friday but we'll see. I'm all paranoid that it won't happen this month due to the chemical. But I don't know much about that so here's hoping I'm wrong. I'm trying anyway!
> 
> FX for you :)Click to expand...

I totally feel with ya & def dont blame you, & keep trying, im gonna shower you with a ton of :dust: and watch and see that next lil beanie is gonna stick for sure :thumbup:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

mrsine said:


> Looks like AF has come...on to the next cycle!!

aww im sorry huns:hugs:, the witch just doesnt seem to leave us alone, we should send her to all the teenagers that think it would be cool to have AF :haha: i swear im protesting against AF, thats why im gonna see my doc this week to get a AF vacination lol, more like just a check up to see whats going on cause its been a long 17 months for just one lil munchkin....just another month closer, its gonna happen


----------



## mrsine

Thanks trying4ababyy! I think shes just playing a horrible joke on me. There's nothing there now. There was a spot in the morning!!!! Its a BFN though so I'm getting fed up but PUPO!


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

mrsine said:


> Thanks trying4ababyy! I think shes just playing a horrible joke on me. There's nothing there now. There was a spot in the morning!!!! Its a BFN though so I'm getting fed up but PUPO!

Yep, shes tricky,& your not out until shes really trespassing your territory, so until then, pay no attention, you never know, and even if the ugly witch shows, its just another month closer, take it from me, ive been ntnp & ttc on and off for 17 months :wacko:.


----------



## MommaCC

Hey ladies 

WOW! So many new people on the thread I've only been gone a couple of days lol! This is great! 

I'm so confused I'm between 6 and 9 dpo I know my ticker us wrong. Either that or I didn't actually ov. I've been using opks I had an almost + the first afternoon I tested and now they are almost faded out so I think I oved about two days before I started testing meaning early for me :wacko: 

I have a thread in the pregnancy test gallery if anyone wants to stalk me poas addiction! I think I may have got a line this morning maybe I'm not poss! 

How's everyone else doing any :bfp:s today? XxxX


----------



## Coffeybean

Hi Ladies, not popped in for a while, 

just a little update - i'm currently 2DPO but had +ve OPK's for 2 days 
positive OPK mon 15th at 13:30 then again on 16th at 0830 and 1600. 
-ve today at 0930. 

i really hope this is our month
we BD'd every 3 days until sat 13th then every day since - using pre-seed and soft cups also been taking robitussin.

hoping we caught it htis time- 
what do you guys think about the 2 +ve opk's?


----------



## MommaCC

Coffeebean I had two positive opks last month but our timing with bd was totally out so we missed the eggy but I thinknby the sounds of it your totally covered! I think maybe it has to do with ov taking upto 36 hours so if you test twice in that window you get more than one +. I'm not sure that's just my opinion hope your tww goes really fast and you get your :bfp: xxxx


----------



## Coffeybean

MommaCC said:


> Coffeebean I had two positive opks last month but our timing with bd was totally out so we missed the eggy but I thinknby the sounds of it your totally covered! I think maybe it has to do with ov taking upto 36 hours so if you test twice in that window you get more than one +. I'm not sure that's just my opinion hope your tww goes really fast and you get your :bfp: xxxx

Thanks hun, not feeling very PUPO at the mo feel really emotional, i'm hoping we covered everything coz i seriously can't take this anymore i've been much calmer this month trying not to get too hung up but i just don't feel very positive after months of -ve's


----------



## InHisHands

mrsine said:


> Thanks trying4ababyy! I think shes just playing a horrible joke on me. There's nothing there now. There was a spot in the morning!!!! Its a BFN though so I'm getting fed up but PUPO!

Mrsine, I am in the same boat as you are. Yesterday i had some strong AF cramps, and today i have some too, but i think most of it is gas pains :haha: 

Anyways... i spoted twice yesterday morning........ nothing until 5 yesterday night.. another spot............. then nothing again.

I figured by morning she be knocking on my door.

I got up, and checked myself before going potty... and nothing. Then when i went potty, there were a few drops in the toilet.

And now nothing again.

She's a wretched woman :growlmad:

I would test to see if im pregnant... since the last time i tested was at 11 or 12 dpo. But i figure she'll either make an appearance or she wont.

And if she doesnt.. then test

Then, if she doesnt come and i get a BFN, im going to the doctor because this would be the first period i have EVER MISSED ... since i started cycling 14 years ago. And i KNOW i've been a lot more stressed out than THIS before.


----------



## mrsine

I honestly hate this. Limbo is the worst place to be in.


----------



## x_Placebo_x

_11 Days late and just ordered myself some FRER's off amazon and of course no pregnancy test is complete without a digi . 

They should be here by the 23rd hopefully, and im not using them until next week.

Woke up this morning with awful cramps and finally i thought id get a period and be able to get a second chance at tracking my cycles, and nothing..Just CM!, but yesterday i had a tinted yellow discharge..but a really light yellow one but it has a tiny bit of brown in, but wasnt there when i wiped..So now ive no idea what to think 

I just wish my body would behave itself every so often _


----------



## InHisHands

My limbo time is over. She got me... FINALLY.

Now i just have to figure out if i can emotionally handle yet another month of BFN's.


----------



## mrsine

InHisHands said:


> My limbo time is over. She got me... FINALLY.
> 
> Now i just have to figure out if i can emotionally handle yet another month of BFN's.

:hugs: 

Fresh start. You can do it!


----------



## laura1981

InHisHands said:


> My limbo time is over. She got me... FINALLY.
> 
> Now i just have to figure out if i can emotionally handle yet another month of BFN's.

So sorry hun, i am sure you will be lucky soon, stay positive hun and enjoy the practice!! it will be worth it for us all when we do get our BFP xxx


----------



## GirlBlue

InHisHands said:


> My limbo time is over. She got me... FINALLY.
> 
> Now i just have to figure out if i can emotionally handle yet another month of BFN's.

Sorry InHisHands...well hopefully you won't need another month of BFN's. Babydust to you!


----------



## laura1981

oh hun soo sorry but at least you know so good luck next month xx


----------



## babyforus

Hi I am 6 dpo and waiting also.... Been POAS for the last couple days I know, I know,:dohh:. Please forgive my ignorance but what is PUPO? TIA:flower:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

mrsine said:


> InHisHands said:
> 
> 
> My limbo time is over. She got me... FINALLY.
> 
> Now i just have to figure out if i can emotionally handle yet another month of BFN's.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Fresh start. You can do it!Click to expand...

I totally agree! Ive been ntnp and ttc off and on for 17 MONTHS and will never give up! You can do it! :thumbup: :dust:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

babyforus said:


> Hi I am 6 dpo and waiting also.... Been POAS for the last couple days I know, I know,:dohh:. Please forgive my ignorance but what is PUPO? TIA:flower:

Hello, PUPO stands for the name of our team/thread: Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise, hope that helps, best of luck to ya dear :dust:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Coffeybean said:


> MommaCC said:
> 
> 
> Coffeebean I had two positive opks last month but our timing with bd was totally out so we missed the eggy but I thinknby the sounds of it your totally covered! I think maybe it has to do with ov taking upto 36 hours so if you test twice in that window you get more than one +. I'm not sure that's just my opinion hope your tww goes really fast and you get your :bfp: xxxx
> 
> Thanks hun, not feeling very PUPO at the mo feel really emotional, i'm hoping we covered everything coz i seriously can't take this anymore i've been much calmer this month trying not to get too hung up but i just don't feel very positive after months of -ve'sClick to expand...

Totally feel with ya, sometimes i get paranoid and think "did we cover all the fertile days" but then i read other ladies bfp stories and how they only dtd twice and got it, that gives us hope :dust:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

InHisHands said:


> mrsine said:
> 
> 
> Thanks trying4ababyy! I think shes just playing a horrible joke on me. There's nothing there now. There was a spot in the morning!!!! Its a BFN though so I'm getting fed up but PUPO!
> 
> Mrsine, I am in the same boat as you are. Yesterday i had some strong AF cramps, and today i have some too, but i think most of it is gas pains :haha:
> 
> Anyways... i spoted twice yesterday morning........ nothing until 5 yesterday night.. another spot............. then nothing again.
> 
> I figured by morning she be knocking on my door.
> 
> I got up, and checked myself before going potty... and nothing. Then when i went potty, there were a few drops in the toilet.
> 
> And now nothing again.
> 
> She's a wretched woman :growlmad:
> 
> I would test to see if im pregnant... since the last time i tested was at 11 or 12 dpo. But i figure she'll either make an appearance or she wont.
> 
> And if she doesnt.. then test
> 
> Then, if she doesnt come and i get a BFN, im going to the doctor because this would be the first period i have EVER MISSED ... since i started cycling 14 years ago. And i KNOW i've been a lot more stressed out than THIS before.Click to expand...

your never ever out until she shows, until then, PUPO :dust:


----------



## babyforus

Thanks! Look forward to the wait with you!


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

babyforus said:


> Thanks! Look forward to the wait with you!

your welcome, AF is due in 3 days, i dont feel preggo, no unusual symptoms or anything so in the meantime im thinking of what to do next cycle differently, but it doesnt hurt to be pupo :thumbup:


----------



## x_Placebo_x

_I just looked in the mirror a second ago and thought to myself..My god im looking blotchy lately!..Ive never had much problems with my skin but it seems so red and out of control at the minute.

Im continually feeling bloated even though ive hardly eaten or drunk anything which is unusual and fiance has commented on how big my bussoms look recently  men eh?_


----------



## wavescrash

Trying4ababyy said:


> wavescrashove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying4ababyy said:
> 
> 
> Omg new people on this thread! thats awesome! Welcome! I am like a lil over a week over O, no symptoms but annoyingly heavy and painful BB's, last time i complained about em i got a BFN, so im gonna brush it off like its nothing :haha: Good luck waves on your fertile week, hope you catch the egg, its gonna happen! :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks! I sure hope so. Supposed to ov on Friday but we'll see. I'm all paranoid that it won't happen this month due to the chemical. But I don't know much about that so here's hoping I'm wrong. I'm trying anyway!
> 
> FX for you :)Click to expand...
> 
> I totally feel with ya & def dont blame you, & keep trying, im gonna shower you with a ton of :dust: and watch and see that next lil beanie is gonna stick for sure :thumbup:Click to expand...

Awww thanks!! I'm feeling pretty confident about this month. Definitely not going to stress or symptom spot like last month. It drove me nuts!


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

wavescrashove said:


> Trying4ababyy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wavescrashove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying4ababyy said:
> 
> 
> Omg new people on this thread! thats awesome! Welcome! I am like a lil over a week over O, no symptoms but annoyingly heavy and painful BB's, last time i complained about em i got a BFN, so im gonna brush it off like its nothing :haha: Good luck waves on your fertile week, hope you catch the egg, its gonna happen! :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks! I sure hope so. Supposed to ov on Friday but we'll see. I'm all paranoid that it won't happen this month due to the chemical. But I don't know much about that so here's hoping I'm wrong. I'm trying anyway!
> 
> FX for you :)Click to expand...
> 
> I totally feel with ya & def dont blame you, & keep trying, im gonna shower you with a ton of :dust: and watch and see that next lil beanie is gonna stick for sure :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Awww thanks!! I'm feeling pretty confident about this month. Definitely not going to stress or symptom spot like last month. It drove me nuts!Click to expand...

Thats the way to do it! your gonna save yourself a lotta stressi


----------



## KatyW

babyforus said:


> Hi I am 6 dpo and waiting also.... Been POAS for the last couple days I know, I know,:dohh:. Please forgive my ignorance but what is PUPO? TIA:flower:

Yeah, I'm 8 dpo, and I'm tempted to poas. But trying to hold out until 13 dpo or AF. My temperatures are looking good, but who knows? I symptom spotted like a lunatic last month and was very sad when AF came, so I'm trying to be calm and accepting this month, and remaining patient if no bfp comes along. 

We're finding out at similar times, I really hope we both get bfps!


----------



## KatyW

Just curious if anyone feels boiling hot in the week or after ovulation? I'm thinking this is a normal thing for me, but I'm feeling hot as can be since yesterday. I'm not going to think of this as a pregnancy symptom, since it could be anything!


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Hi katy, sometimes its because of the rise of your hormones, or hot flashes which is one of the symptoms of being preggo :thumbup:


----------



## beckiieboo

Hi team pregnant, imm 10dpo today, tooka frer yest and bfn :( to be expected really... Woken this mmorn with few crammps,hoping not af, but tender nipples and yellowish cmm (to point where I wipe and its viable-sorry tmmi)........ But apart frmm that not really amny symmptoms.... Don't know wthether to test again today or just wait couple days? 
Good luck to u all xx


----------



## obeez

Morning all. Well FF has moved my ovulation from CD13 to CD15 meaning that we bd the day before ovulation, or day of as it was just after midnight. But unfortunately that only makes me 6dpo whereas I thought I would have been 8dpo today. Aghh, I have no idea what's going on!


----------



## KatyW

Trying4ababyy said:


> Hi katy, sometimes its because of the rise of your hormones, or hot flashes which is one of the symptoms of being preggo :thumbup:

I sure hope that's what it is! This isn't really a normal occurrence for my cycles.


----------



## KatyW

beckiieboo said:


> Hi team pregnant, imm 10dpo today, tooka frer yest and bfn :( to be expected really... Woken this mmorn with few crammps,hoping not af, but tender nipples and yellowish cmm (to point where I wipe and its viable-sorry tmmi)........ But apart frmm that not really amny symmptoms.... Don't know wthether to test again today or just wait couple days?
> Good luck to u all xx

I have been having a yellowish eggwhite CM (I know, sounds yucky!) the last two days (at 7-8 dpo). I'm making sure to record this, as I don't think this is normal for my cycles, but it's possible I've never paid attention before. 

Hoping you get a BFP soon, maybe hold off on testing, so you don't get false negatives. I know it's hard, and I don't follow my own advice, though, lol.


----------



## x_Placebo_x

_12 Days late now 

So, now ive decided im pregnant. Even though ive done no tests since last week 

If i was pregnant id be due April 14/16th, id be 5 weeks and 3/4 days, all im waiting for now is that bfp and then i can go ahead and celebrate.

Woke up this morning with cramping and again though and finally thought again id have a period at last, but oh no..Stupid me for thinking that!..Nothing again! 

I just want my bfp so i can move on, or a period so i know where i stand with my body!..getting annoyed now!.

And whats even worse, im still getting lines on my OPK (not strong positives) but still good lines not the less!..Ohh why me 

Sorry about the long rant, just needed to get it out..Hope your all well  _


----------



## pollywogs

hey girls! i've been lurking on this thread, and y'all are some really lovely ladies. can i join? pretty, pretty please? this is DH and my first cycle TTC, and i really don't know how y'all can deal with this anxiety month after month...you're really strong women. :) today i am 10 or 11dpo, and it just seems like i've had every symptom: headaches, dizziness, abdominal cramps just a little duller than AF, bleeding gums, and a cold that lasted for a few days. DH thinks i'm crazy and that there's no way i could possibly get pg so soon. i even made him check my cervix for me! lol at this point, if i'm not pg, i'm going to seek out psychiatric help. I hope you girls can help me feel a little less insane! lmbo


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Sure polly hop on board & welcome :flower: :dust:


----------



## laura1981

Polly come join the frustration...sorry i mean fun lol. And placebo I am the same, if i am not pregnant i want to knwo what the hell is going on, i swing between def not and def am lol. Polly this is our first month and is driving me mad now 6 days late. Was certain AF was here today had some minor cramps although more of a dull ache low down and then what i was sure was the feel of blood but again just cm second day running wanted to sleep by lunch time and today cried on way to work for no reason, was seriously snappy in a meeting and felt like i just wanted to curl up in a corner and sleep it is now 8pm i feel great and wide awake!!


----------



## mrsine

AF came! I'm sad but happy cos I was in Limbo and now I have a fresh start. This cycle i'm exercising three times a week. Taking my vitamins religiously and my homeopathic drugs. I'm also forcing vitamins down OHs throat!


----------



## MommaCC

Hey girls 
I'm preggy I just know it!!!!!! I've got a shit tonne of symptoms and I just feel exactly how I did when first pg with j!! I'm just waiting on my frer I got off eBay to arrive and then I'll test! If I'm not pg then I'll eat my hat! ...... No honest I will and I'll post the video on here lol!!! 

Oh girls love you all!!! I'm in bed now as I can bearly keep my eyes open. God bless xxx


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

awwww momacc we love you too! :flower:


----------



## pollywogs

thanks! frustration...yeah, that's about right! lol this is my first month, and i'm so anxious; the waiting is just awful! i've flashed DH so many times asking if he notices anything different that now he thinks i'm crazy.


----------



## mrsine

pollywogs said:


> thanks! frustration...yeah, that's about right! lol this is my first month, and i'm so anxious; the waiting is just awful! i've flashed DH so many times asking if he notices anything different that now he thinks i'm crazy.

:haha:

We all do crazy things!


----------



## wavescrash

FX you get the BFP on your FRER MommaCC!!!!!


----------



## laura1981

mrsine said:


> AF came! I'm sad but happy cos I was in Limbo and now I have a fresh start. This cycle i'm exercising three times a week. Taking my vitamins religiously and my homeopathic drugs. I'm also forcing vitamins down OHs throat!

So sorry hun, but at least you know, i also know how much saying that does not help at all!! Good luck for the month ahead xxx


----------



## mrsine

Thanks Laura!


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

laura1981 said:


> mrsine said:
> 
> 
> AF came! I'm sad but happy cos I was in Limbo and now I have a fresh start. This cycle i'm exercising three times a week. Taking my vitamins religiously and my homeopathic drugs. I'm also forcing vitamins down OHs throat!
> 
> So sorry hun, but at least you know, i also know how much saying that does not help at all!! Good luck for the month ahead xxxClick to expand...

Im sorry too, and you know what? im having all the Af symptoms now including cramping, shes gonna get me too :growlmad: but i agree on the fresh start, on the next new cycle im going to drop a few pounds,drink more water, go back to fertility yoga, and do some kinda fertility dance that would shower us with :dust: :haha:


----------



## lian_83

Ladies, I think I was just proven otherwise right now :sad2:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

im sorry :hugs: im going to be proven otherwise any hour now too


----------



## laura1981

Hi Ladies, well i got my answer! The witch got me yesterday, glad the wait is over tbh so on to cd 2 and our 2nd attempt, good luck to everyone still waiting xxxxx Love to you all for your support xx


----------



## mrsine

laura1981 said:


> Hi Ladies, well i got my answer! The witch got me yesterday, glad the wait is over tbh so on to cd 2 and our 2nd attempt, good luck to everyone still waiting xxxxx Love to you all for your support xx

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

mrsine said:


> laura1981 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, well i got my answer! The witch got me yesterday, glad the wait is over tbh so on to cd 2 and our 2nd attempt, good luck to everyone still waiting xxxxx Love to you all for your support xx
> 
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: thanks and best of luck to you too! :dust:


----------



## KatyW

Looks like I got a BFP this morning at 11 dpo! It's a cheap dollar test, so I'm testing again in a day or so with one of the nicer pregnancy tests, since I am having trouble believing it. So those hot flashes must have been pregnancy-related!


----------



## KatyW

Hugs to those who got AF


----------



## wavescrash

:/ Sorry to those of you who were recently proven otherwise. Congrats on your BFP KatyW.

I'm pretty sure I ovulated late yesterday so back in the 2ww at 1dpo. Fun fun fun. I refuse to stress this time. I refuse to symptom spot (as bad as I did last month.) I refuse to test until I'm officially late and I refuse to spend any more money on tests aside from what I have in my closet right now. Hahaha. PUPO!


----------



## KatyW

wavescrashove: Thank you. I symptom spotted the month I did not get pregnant, and this month, when I was pregnant, I seemed to have no symptoms. Ridiculous! FX that you'll get a BFP in a few weeks.


----------



## Tanzibar83

ooo a fun thread! 

Well I'm determined this is my month. I have been feeling extremely happy over the past few days and just seem to feel really calm and positivie about this cycle. Normally I'm plagued with doubt.

Today I've got a cold coming on, it started yesterday. My back is sore and I'm having a lot of naps after work and before bed!

I must be pregnant darnit, 12 months trying, it must be my time.


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Well we are gonna cheer the PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise) cheer for ya! :headspin: :dust:


----------



## yumosh

Hi ladies

Congrats to BFPs! I'm 11dpo and had very faint positive. Hopefully post tomorrow for opinions. 

It's been an emotional 2 years so hopefully it's my turn now!! 

X


----------



## KatyW

yumosh said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Congrats to BFPs! I'm 11dpo and had very faint positive. Hopefully post tomorrow for opinions.
> 
> It's been an emotional 2 years so hopefully it's my turn now!!
> 
> X

Very faint positive sounds right on for 11 dpo. Sounds like this is it for you :happydance:


----------



## obeez

Well, I haven't tested today at 10dpo as I had to get up a few hours before for a wee in the night. I did test at 8dpo (silly) and 9dpo and both BFN. My temperature dropped today so it's not looking too hopeful. Have had yucky cramps in the evening time which I don't normally suffer with AF, but maybe I will from now on. AF due on Thurs so got a few more days before the witch shows her face.

Ignore my ticker, FF changed my ov date back 2 days so actually 10dpo.


----------



## ritata1027

What a great thread.


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

bump


----------



## Wantingbbbump

Hey my PUPO gals!!! I just wanted to stop by and say hello!!!! I am so dang sick, my house looks soo bad!!! I am having my first us on thur..so in 2 days!! I can't wait. I am sending baby dust & sticky vibes your way!!


----------



## MommaCC

Hey girls how is everyone doing? 
I'm 14 dpo and not got the :witch: here yet although I feel like she will be here any second! 
Waiting for some tests to arrive in the post and then I'll be testing to see if we have been lucky. If not it's onwards and upwards to next cycle. Which includes hubby's birthday AND our holidays so that's got to be good right lol!! X


----------



## mrsine

Go MommaC! I'm CD7, its getting close to that time :sex::haha:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Im cheering for you girls! :dust: going your way! :happydance:


----------



## MommaCC

Mrsine it's the best part of the cycle lol enjoy!!! X


----------



## picklepot

Hey girls - one of your team PUPO veterans here just stopping by to see how you are all getting on and what news you have for me?

Sending you all mahooooosive hugs and :dust: and love xxxxxxxxxx


(P.s. I really miss you guys :( xxxx)


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

picklepot said:


> Hey girls - one of your team PUPO veterans here just stopping by to see how you are all getting on and what news you have for me?
> 
> Sending you all mahooooosive hugs and :dust: and love xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> 
> (P.s. I really miss you guys :( xxxx)

Hi picklepot! Glad to see one of our PUPO graduates from here! AF got me a few days ago :cry: but I have hope that its gonna happen soon! :thumbup: thanks for checking on us :flower:


----------



## wavescrash

Aw it's nice seeing those PUPOs who were never proven otherwise! I'm about 4dpo right now with nothing really to talk about. Sore and mildly swollen boobs but it's a bit too early to tell, I think.


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

wavescrashove said:


> Aw it's nice seeing those PUPOs who were never proven otherwise! I'm about 4dpo right now with nothing really to talk about. Sore and mildly swollen boobs but it's a bit too early to tell, I think.

:hugs: and i just got over being proven otherwise too, off to another month


----------



## cdj1

Hi girls :hi: 
I was hoping to join in the fun over here! I am 6DPO with various imaginary symptoms :lol:!!!!!!!!


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Welcome aboard :flower:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
I was wondering if I can join you all, but seems like im a little behind you all


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Pnutsprincess said:


> Hey Ladies,
> I was wondering if I can join you all, but seems like im a little behind you all

Of course you can join :flower:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Glitter_Berrie said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies,
> I was wondering if I can join you all, but seems like im a little behind you all
> 
> Of course you can join :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## Pnutsprincess

i guess the chinese think i will have a boy


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

bump!


----------



## GraceER

I'm now 17 days dpo and STILL bfn with no AF! This was not planned but now the idea is in my head all I want is to see those two lines... Hope you don't think I'm intruding!


----------



## wavescrash

8dpo and nothing to speak of. Some bloating and some sore boobage but nothing like last time. Who knows though. Last time didn't work out with lots of symptoms so hopefully less/different symptoms this time means it WILL work out. Haha, wishful thinking.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey ladies 
how are you doing?


----------



## MommaCC

Hey girls not been on for a while but just wanted to say hi I'm 13dpo and getting :bfn:s :-( so I'm feeling a bit down. I have NO symptoms what so ever for AF or pregnancy. I'm really upset. Just want AF to come now so i can move on with next cycle. 

How is everyone doing? Any :bfp:s to get excited about? XxxX


----------



## MommaCC

Oh I'm 12 dpo! Ha I didn't realise I'm so dumb sometimes!!


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

GraceER said:


> I'm now 17 days dpo and STILL bfn with no AF! This was not planned but now the idea is in my head all I want is to see those two lines... Hope you don't think I'm intruding!

Hello and welcome! Have you seen your doc yet? :flower:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Waves Im sending you a ton of :dust:, MommaCC are you planning on testing? :flower:, pnut how are ya? :hugs:


----------



## GraceER

I've got an appointment on tuesday. I really thought I'd get BFP this morning, used FMU and everything! I'd only been in bed 5 hours and it was a poundland test. I have a FRER for the morning...

Anyone else have news?


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

FX for ya and ton of :dust:


----------



## Taylah

Hi ladies, 
I just found this thread hope you all don't mind me joining, I think most of you are from USA I'm from Australia so time difference might be huge but I'm going mad my af was due yesterday at the latest and still getting bfn fingers crossed but I'm also feeling down - those negatives will do that to you especially after trying for a year (13th cycle) I'm going to test again tomorrow anyone with me??


----------



## cricket in VA

Taylah - I'm in the same boat! I actually started a thread about it :) Hoping for something - testing again tomorrow as well!


----------



## wavescrash

Glitter_Berrie said:


> Waves Im sending you a ton of :dust:, MommaCC are you planning on testing? :flower:, pnut how are ya? :hugs:

Thanks, I neeeeed it!


----------



## wavescrash

MommaCC said:


> Hey girls not been on for a while but just wanted to say hi I'm 13dpo and getting :bfn:s :-( so I'm feeling a bit down. I have NO symptoms what so ever for AF or pregnancy. I'm really upset. Just want AF to come now so i can move on with next cycle.
> 
> How is everyone doing? Any :bfp:s to get excited about? XxxX

Aw well I'm crossing my fingers for you :)


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

I am officially in my fertile week, woo hoo! Hope we all catch our eggs! FX for everyone, I know its gonna happen!


----------



## amiii

hey gals, this seems like a superfun thread and i need to keep my mind off the tww! im currently 8dpo, AF expected 5th of september may i join? :)


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

amiii said:


> hey gals, this seems like a superfun thread and i need to keep my mind off the tww! im currently 8dpo, AF expected 5th of september may i join? :)

Of course you can join & welcome! :flower:


----------



## cdj1

Can someone please look at my chart...9DPO today but no real symptoms except fatigue and a bit cranky and some backache :lol:


----------



## mrsine

Currently looking good cdj!!


----------



## Tanzibar83

I've been proven otherwise - I'm close to hunting mother nature down and kicking her square in the balls. The thing that I'd ask her is "what have I done wrong" and don't give me that "nothing, it just takes time" because I feel forgotten about because you go and let couples with children extend their families further but you leave me and hubby in the gutter, you think thats fine to do?

I've never even had a BFP so you don't even give me hope hubby and I are compatible, thanks for doing naff all with my stress levels (which must be through the roof>ozone>half way across the universe by now).


Grrr the bitch.


----------



## GraceER

Oh tanzibar that's so unfair I'm sorry :(.

I got another BFN dispite using FMU with a FRER. Thanks to boots I still have 2 left, plus 2 cheapies. How long do you think I can make them last?! I need to knoowwww!!! Feeling SO pregnant it's ridiculous.


----------



## wavescrash

Glitter_Berrie said:


> I am officially in my fertile week, woo hoo! Hope we all catch our eggs! FX for everyone, I know its gonna happen!

Aw yay!!! FX times a million for you!!


----------



## wavescrash

:( tanzibar ... i hope you get your bfp soon!!! you deserve it!


9dpo here and nothing to write home about really. mildly sore boobs but nothing like last time. last time my nipples hurt so bad but not a thing this month. it's really got me thinking i'm out. i've been feeling a bit more emotional but it could be a mix of other things. randomly today i've felt nauseous while eating but who knows if that's not something else. i don't know. i have no idea if it could have even worked this month since i was a week late for my period last month and then had a chemical pregnancy that ended 8/4. what if i was wrong about ovulating and i never did? i don't know. ignore me. just rambling because i'm bummed about not feeling any surefire signs. i just want to be knocked up already, ya know?

if i got pregnant this cycle, i'd be due 5 days before my birthday. that'd be pretty neat.


----------



## cricket in VA

Hi ladies - I've been following this thread - think I posted a week or two back, but that was pages and pages ago:) The name of the thread is grabbing me more now than ever...I'm living the PUPO! A few days late after NEVER being late. Waiting for something to happen! Sorry to the recent BFNs - good luck this month!


----------



## Taylah

Hi ladies 
I'm close to be proven otherwise I think - 2 days late but spotting today not sure if it's af or not has this happened to anyone???


----------



## Taylah

Hi ladies 
I'm close to be proven otherwise I think - 2 days late but spotting today not sure if it's af or not has this happened to anyone???


----------



## Chime

Hey Ladies,

I've set up all night reading all 105 pages of this thread. Yeah, that's right! I had to continue reading to see how everyone turned out! I just got sucked right in! 

I'm 7DPO. I really feel like I've been pregnant, even from my last cycle, but of course all I've been getting is BFN. My last period was on the 10th, but many people I know have had one or more periods (or what seems like periods) and were still pregnant!

For the last couple weeks I've been getting major nauseous spells, fatigue, headaches, just all around my immune system sucking, peeing a lot, bloating. My mom and husband both think I'm pregnant. I feel pregnant, but I don't want to get my hopes up. This has happened before. I'm over weight and I've struggled with TTC ever since we started in Jan. I have some health problems too that might be a factor in my problems.

But we recently got married on the 11th, and I feel like this time God has said it is our time. I just don't know what I'll do if it's not.

TTC is so confusing sometimes!

But anyways if you want to be technical. I'm aprox 7DPO from my last period on the 10th. So too soon to tell, even though I've "felt" pregnant more then a couple weeks :( 

I like the idea of "PUPO"


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Welcome new ladies :flower:, glad you like the title, your never out until she gets you, so until then your PUPO! Each month is a month closer to that BFP, I've been on this path for 18 months and not giving up. We have alotta suggestions here like getting an anti af vaccination, spray your self with anti af pesticide, and participating in a anti af strike (all the humor and sarcasm helps ease the stress) :haha: oh and we did recommend way back then to refer AF to the lil pre teenagers that think its cool to have her :haha: whatever it takes to get you to your final destination in your TTC journeys, but you gatta rock that PMA! :dust:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

oh and btw, we need a siggy for our team! =)


----------



## mrsine

Glitter_Berrie:haha:

tanzibar ... i hope you get your bfp soon!!! :hugs:

I'm in my fertile week. Trying to catch as many swimmers as possible so bd all the way here!

Please send some babydust my way. Goodluck girls!

PUPO!!!


----------



## GraceER

Another 2 BFNs today, 1 cheapie one doc's, STILL pregnant till proven otherwise!! Totally feel pregnant and no sign of AF at all. If the 1 day bleed I had 3 weeks ago was a period and I'm due to come on in a week, I should be in agony with my endometriosis right now but I am not!! I just feel sicky and bloaty and knackered instead. 

Come on Team PTPO :p


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Grace just hang in there because that ugly witch hasnt showed up, you know...im going to give up AF for adoption, who needs her? :haha: Cheers for you and :dust: FX


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

mrsine said:


> Glitter_Berrie:haha:
> 
> tanzibar ... i hope you get your bfp soon!!! :hugs:
> 
> I'm in my fertile week. Trying to catch as many swimmers as possible so bd all the way here!
> 
> Please send some babydust my way. Goodluck girls!
> 
> PUPO!!!

I'm in my fertile week too! Hope we catch the eggs & to all the other ladies as well! I think i lay my egg in a day or two, we'll see:haha:. Heres a whole shower full of :dust: for ya


----------



## MommaCC

Hey girls sorry it's been a couple of days had my head stuck in the test gallery but just wanted to let you all know I think I got my faint :bfp: today?? Ive posted pics in the gallery if anyone wants a little look. Af is a day late now too!! I'm excited but nervous that tomorrow I will get no lines! Oh well fingers crossed!! Xxxx:hug:xxxxX to all!! :flower:


----------



## cricket in VA

Pretty sure AF is on the way...super crampy all of a sudden. Now I can cross 'late' off my list of things I never am!


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

MommaCC said:


> Hey girls sorry it's been a couple of days had my head stuck in the test gallery but just wanted to let you all know I think I got my faint :bfp: today?? Ive posted pics in the gallery if anyone wants a little look. Af is a day late now too!! I'm excited but nervous that tomorrow I will get no lines! Oh well fingers crossed!! Xxxx:hug:xxxxX to all!! :flower:

Mommacc I saw your tests and it looks like a bfp to me! yay! FX for ya :dust & cricket dont lose hope, your never ever out until you've been proven otherwise! :dust:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Ladies we need a siggy for our team, this is a good luck thread, what do you think of this?​-->https://img-s3-01.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2011/08/30/23f47bd8bf778838ad9c541c319a8877.gif​


----------



## GraceER

Maybe less sparkly but I'd definitely use it so you all know I'm still IN! :-D xx


----------



## GraceER

And massive congratulations MommaCC, has it sunk in yet?? xx


----------



## wavescrash

Congrats MommaCC!!!!

I'm starting to wonder (and hope haha) if maybe I am actually pregnant. I've been doubting it due to not feeling any symptoms that I did last month but yesterday and especially today I've just been nauseous. Today, after work, I took a 3 hour nap and feel like I could keep sleeping. Nausea is what gave it away that I was pregnant with my daughter years ago but we'll see. FX. I'm due for my period in the next however many days. Two apps say Sept 1 and two say Sept 4. 

FX for those of you in your fertile week!


----------



## cricket in VA

Well, I'm out for two more weeks! Congrats to those BFPs, and I'll see the rest of you shortly :) Good news is that although usually not wanting to talk much about TTC, DH wants to use OPK next month...said he feels it's "more scientific". Which it is :)


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

keep us posted mommacc!


----------



## GraceER

Are you still "pregnant" glitter berrie? I am !

You BFNs can't fool me! No AF, no proof.


----------



## GraceER

Anyone still in get over to my thread! It's the same but around 107 pages shorter with people who are STILL waiting for either AF/BFP to show!! We're all going stir-crazy I think.


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

GraceER said:


> Are you still "pregnant" glitter berrie? I am !
> 
> You BFNs can't fool me! No AF, no proof.

Im always pregnant until Af shows, and when she leaves, im pregnant again, its just never ending, glad your preggo, congrats :haha: =)


----------



## kattyboop21

hi ladies, sounds like I'm going through the same as you..
Judging by my ovulation app on my phone I had sex when fertile! I am 4-5 days late but tested yesterday and big fat negative! Never late usually! Only symptoms are on/off mild cramps,frequent urination, creamy discharge, wind *blush*, nausea, restlessness but exhausted,sore / swollen / faint veiny boobs (tingley nipples yesterday) and very tearfull and moody! Slept til 11.30am yesterday and went to bed at 10.30pm the night before but last night I couldn't sleept till gone 1am and woke at 5am (because my daughter woke) and am wide awake?!!!! Not sure what to think? Did anyone else go through the same as me and turn out to be pregnant?
Help please....I'm going crazy!! Lol
Good luck :D


----------



## Chime

I think I've been proven otherwise. At 9DPO I started spotting (Five days too early for my period) and at 10DPO (today) I tested a BFN and the spotting is bright red and I think a flow, so I think it's my AF coming early. :( Also in the blood there is some blood clumps/clots? I think they are, tmi, sorry. But if it was a miscarry, wouldn't my pregnancy test still register the pregnancy hormones? and I'm not cramping or anything like with AF. I still feel "pregnant"

(This is our first time, so its all so confusing!)
Really sad. I thought this time was the real deal.


----------



## Chime

Now the bleeding has stopped. I'm so confused. Could the bright red blood really be implantation, or would having sex in an early pregnancy cause me to bleed? (If I turn out to be in fact pregnant)


----------



## wavescrash

ugh nausea :(


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

welcome new ladies, It's O time for me btw, hey waves are you okay? perhaps the nausea is a great sign! FX :dust:


----------



## Chime

The bleeding has started again. Not normal for my period to stop and start over again in one day. Both times it was bright red with some clots in it. I have no cramps associated with a period. Could this still be implantation or my cervix being irritated from when I had sex last night?

I hope someone notices my posts. I'm feeling kind of lost on this forum.


----------



## katherinegrey

may I be a super late joiner? I'm 3dpo today :) absolutely no symptom spotting for me..... yet!


----------



## Chime

Hey welcome! Good luck in your wait!~

As for me, the bleeding has stopped again. This is very odd and confusing. It feels like I'm on an emotional roller coaster.


----------



## trying84

Also a very late joiner!! Currently 2DPO and TTC #1 (first month trying) - just love this thread and can't wait to see if I'm one of the lucky ones or if i'm in it for the long haul :)

Baby dust to all!!!!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Chime said:


> The bleeding has started again. Not normal for my period to stop and start over again in one day. Both times it was bright red with some clots in it. I have no cramps associated with a period. Could this still be implantation or my cervix being irritated from when I had sex last night?
> 
> I hope someone notices my posts. I'm feeling kind of lost on this forum.

I would go to a doctor


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Welcome new ladies!!! Its always great to see new people on here!! :flower::hugs:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Pnutsprincess said:


> Chime said:
> 
> 
> The bleeding has started again. Not normal for my period to stop and start over again in one day. Both times it was bright red with some clots in it. I have no cramps associated with a period. Could this still be implantation or my cervix being irritated from when I had sex last night?
> 
> I hope someone notices my posts. I'm feeling kind of lost on this forum.
> 
> I would go to a doctorClick to expand...

I def agree that you should see your doc hun to ensure everything is okay :hugs: hope all is well and keep us posted


----------



## Chime

Thank you for your advice! If this develops into anything, I'll post again!


----------



## CryHer

:dust: to us all!!! Very nervous, but THIS is the month!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
Have any of you had cervic pain at all? I have been getting pain here and there and I never have that


----------



## wavescrash

Glitter_Berrie said:


> welcome new ladies, It's O time for me btw, hey waves are you okay? perhaps the nausea is a great sign! FX :dust:

:) Thanks dear! I'm okay, just waiting it out. The nausea comes and goes. The other day, however, it stuck around most of the day. I've not had any bouts of nausea today though so we'll see. It could be related or not. I don't want to get my hopes up. My boobs definitely hurt, but they haven't swollen up as much as they did last month. However at one point today while at work I thought to myself that my bra felt a bit too tight and uncomfortable. Nipples seem more sensitive but nothing like last month. Then again, last month things didn't work out so hopefully it all means things will this time around. I'll be genuinely bummed if nothing happens this month. But I'm trying not to think about it or get my hopes up. Seeing as I'm not 100% sure when AF is supposed to show (due to the chemical last month) I'm just trying to wait it out. I think Sunday is my expected AF due-date so we'll see! Just need lots of baby dust (STICKY baby dust) and FX.

Crossing my fingers for you as well! I hope you catch that egg! :hugs:


----------



## wavescrash

Chime said:


> The bleeding has started again. Not normal for my period to stop and start over again in one day. Both times it was bright red with some clots in it. I have no cramps associated with a period. Could this still be implantation or my cervix being irritated from when I had sex last night?
> 
> I hope someone notices my posts. I'm feeling kind of lost on this forum.

Hey dear. It's easy to feel lost in the shuffle, especially at 109 pages or whatever we've got but I know I read. I just don't always reply because sometimes it's hard for me to keep situations straight.

However with your current post - I'd try to make a DR appointment. I had a chemical preg that ended a week after my missed period last month as well as a miscarriage at 6 weeks several years back. Both times the bleeding was a very heavy flow with the most terrible and painful cramps I'd ever felt. There weren't many clots but there was this purple-ish glob-like thing (I imagine it was the 'baby'.) But the bleeding was pretty non-stop and lasted for a week almost like a regular period. Good luck.


----------



## MommaCC

4 days late going slowly insane!!! :bfn:s so far but haven't tested today yet. 
I'm feeling sick this morning not to badly but definitely niggles in my belly and a funny taste in my mouth :-( just wish I'd get a decent + now or af would show up so I'm fertile for our holidays :-( 

How's everyone doing today? XxxX


----------



## Andielina

Hi ladies! I've been stalking this site for a few weeks now as my new hubby and I have been in the not trying/not preventing boat. It's kind of morphed into the 'ttc' boat recently since the more we discuss it the more we want a baby! I love this thread and the name!! I've tried to have the same attitude each month. :winkwink:

Well, I am 16dpo today, and 3 days late. I've had a ton of different symptoms, but I had a :bfn: 14 dpo, the day I was supposed to start. I have a regular 28 day cycle, so being late is weird for me. I'm just so scared to test because I don't want to disappoint myself and hubby with another :bfn: Plus, I am cramping on and off. Sometimes it's sharp sometimes it dull like my normal a/f cramps. I've been keeping a close eye on things and a/f is no where in sight. 

I was having really sore bbs. They aren't as sore today but they feel more firm. My lower back is achy, I've gotten dizzy while standing and teaching earlier this week, and I haven't been the insane witch I normally am right before I start. (Hubby knew something was up when he realized I was supposed to start and hadn't had a crying fit yet. haha!) I need some advice!!! I've got a test that I'm going to do tomorrow morning with fmu if a/f doesn't show her ugly face today. 

What do you guys think?? Thanks so much and lots of sticky babydust to everyone!! Like everyone says here, you're not out till the :witch: shows!!


----------



## wavescrash

MommaCC said:


> 4 days late going slowly insane!!! :bfn:s so far but haven't tested today yet.
> I'm feeling sick this morning not to badly but definitely niggles in my belly and a funny taste in my mouth :-( just wish I'd get a decent + now or af would show up so I'm fertile for our holidays :-(
> 
> How's everyone doing today? XxxX

Oh geez, been there before... I know how frustrating it can be! However I'm crossing my fingers for you. I'm 2 days late myself but haven't tested at all. I got nothing but BFN last month and it was pretty disheartening so I've decided to just keep waiting and see. I got about 6 days late last month before the chemical preg ended so I want to wait until I'm at least a week late to test.

I hope this is the month for you!


----------



## wavescrash

Andielina said:


> Hi ladies! I've been stalking this site for a few weeks now as my new hubby and I have been in the not trying/not preventing boat. It's kind of morphed into the 'ttc' boat recently since the more we discuss it the more we want a baby! I love this thread and the name!! I've tried to have the same attitude each month. :winkwink:
> 
> Well, I am 16dpo today, and 3 days late. I've had a ton of different symptoms, but I had a :bfn: 14 dpo, the day I was supposed to start. I have a regular 28 day cycle, so being late is weird for me. I'm just so scared to test because I don't want to disappoint myself and hubby with another :bfn: Plus, I am cramping on and off. Sometimes it's sharp sometimes it dull like my normal a/f cramps. I've been keeping a close eye on things and a/f is no where in sight.
> 
> I was having really sore bbs. They aren't as sore today but they feel more firm. My lower back is achy, I've gotten dizzy while standing and teaching earlier this week, and I haven't been the insane witch I normally am right before I start. (Hubby knew something was up when he realized I was supposed to start and hadn't had a crying fit yet. haha!) I need some advice!!! I've got a test that I'm going to do tomorrow morning with fmu if a/f doesn't show her ugly face today.
> 
> What do you guys think?? Thanks so much and lots of sticky babydust to everyone!! Like everyone says here, you're not out till the :witch: shows!!

Sounds promising, FX for you! I'd personally wait until I was a week late to test. Last month I had a chemical pregnancy that ended at 6 days late for AF and had tested non-stop since 8dpo getting all BFNs. I had read that it's best to test a week after your missed period though. Good luck!!


----------



## trainspotting

Hi girls!

Thought I'd join in here. My AF was due between Monday 29th and Thursday 1st, no sign of her so far. Took a poundland cheapie on thursday when she was due, and got this:

https://www.canyouseealine.com/view_home_pregnancy_test.php?testID=14204

Worried it's an evap! Can't wait to get my hands on another test to use on Monday!
How we all doing?


----------



## wavescrash

Well I'm about 2 days late as of today. Still haven't tested, waiting until next week to test. I finally had to switch to my larger bra because my normal ones were too snug. Boobs pretty sore and generally feeling really tired and drained. Bouts of nausea that come and go but more so than last month. No sign of AF but we'll see. I don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## Andielina

Waves, I totally understand. Being late becomes a waiting game. I'm having a hard time not stressing. This would be #1 for us, so it's very new territory and seems like torture to just have to wait to see when there could be a baby growing inside me! I've also been extremely tired. I'm a teacher and so I got to sleep in till 8am this morning, haven't really done anything, and at 10am had to lay down and just woke back up at 12!

Trainspotting, I'm new to analyzing for lines- so my opinion is probably not the best. I could kind of see something, but not really. Again, though I'm not used to looking for lines. I'm getting there though. I learned how addicting poas could be! Hubby just doesn't get it. He better be lucky I buy the cheap ones. Haha!

Throughout it all at least we've got here to chat about symptoms and such. Definitely eases the stress some. :flower:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

wavescrashove said:


> Glitter_Berrie said:
> 
> 
> welcome new ladies, It's O time for me btw, hey waves are you okay? perhaps the nausea is a great sign! FX :dust:
> 
> :) Thanks dear! I'm okay, just waiting it out. The nausea comes and goes. The other day, however, it stuck around most of the day. I've not had any bouts of nausea today though so we'll see. It could be related or not. I don't want to get my hopes up. My boobs definitely hurt, but they haven't swollen up as much as they did last month. However at one point today while at work I thought to myself that my bra felt a bit too tight and uncomfortable. Nipples seem more sensitive but nothing like last month. Then again, last month things didn't work out so hopefully it all means things will this time around. I'll be genuinely bummed if nothing happens this month. But I'm trying not to think about it or get my hopes up. Seeing as I'm not 100% sure when AF is supposed to show (due to the chemical last month) I'm just trying to wait it out. I think Sunday is my expected AF due-date so we'll see! Just need lots of baby dust (STICKY baby dust) and FX.
> 
> Crossing my fingers for you as well! I hope you catch that egg! :hugs:Click to expand...

Hope you get a sticky bean! Im cheering for ya! Keep us posted! :dust:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

MommaCC said:


> 4 days late going slowly insane!!! :bfn:s so far but haven't tested today yet.
> I'm feeling sick this morning not to badly but definitely niggles in my belly and a funny taste in my mouth :-( just wish I'd get a decent + now or af would show up so I'm fertile for our holidays :-(
> 
> How's everyone doing today? XxxX

Hi MommaCC, did you see your doc to get a blood test done?


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Andielina said:


> Hi ladies! I've been stalking this site for a few weeks now as my new hubby and I have been in the not trying/not preventing boat. It's kind of morphed into the 'ttc' boat recently since the more we discuss it the more we want a baby! I love this thread and the name!! I've tried to have the same attitude each month. :winkwink:
> 
> Well, I am 16dpo today, and 3 days late. I've had a ton of different symptoms, but I had a :bfn: 14 dpo, the day I was supposed to start. I have a regular 28 day cycle, so being late is weird for me. I'm just so scared to test because I don't want to disappoint myself and hubby with another :bfn: Plus, I am cramping on and off. Sometimes it's sharp sometimes it dull like my normal a/f cramps. I've been keeping a close eye on things and a/f is no where in sight.
> 
> I was having really sore bbs. They aren't as sore today but they feel more firm. My lower back is achy, I've gotten dizzy while standing and teaching earlier this week, and I haven't been the insane witch I normally am right before I start. (Hubby knew something was up when he realized I was supposed to start and hadn't had a crying fit yet. haha!) I need some advice!!! I've got a test that I'm going to do tomorrow morning with fmu if a/f doesn't show her ugly face today.
> 
> What do you guys think?? Thanks so much and lots of sticky babydust to everyone!! Like everyone says here, you're not out till the :witch: shows!!

Heya and welcome aboard! You should def test first thing in the AM! Hope the witch stays away from you, shes always tresspassing, arrghh! pnutprincess-Where are you in your cycle hun, (sorry i didnt go back in the threads to see if you posted in case) sorry if i left anyone out, but i do wish you all the very best! Until then, PUPO! :haha::thumbup:​


----------



## Andielina

Glitter_Berrie said:


> Andielina said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I've been stalking this site for a few weeks now as my new hubby and I have been in the not trying/not preventing boat. It's kind of morphed into the 'ttc' boat recently since the more we discuss it the more we want a baby! I love this thread and the name!! I've tried to have the same attitude each month. :winkwink:
> 
> Well, I am 16dpo today, and 3 days late. I've had a ton of different symptoms, but I had a :bfn: 14 dpo, the day I was supposed to start. I have a regular 28 day cycle, so being late is weird for me. I'm just so scared to test because I don't want to disappoint myself and hubby with another :bfn: Plus, I am cramping on and off. Sometimes it's sharp sometimes it dull like my normal a/f cramps. I've been keeping a close eye on things and a/f is no where in sight.
> 
> I was having really sore bbs. They aren't as sore today but they feel more firm. My lower back is achy, I've gotten dizzy while standing and teaching earlier this week, and I haven't been the insane witch I normally am right before I start. (Hubby knew something was up when he realized I was supposed to start and hadn't had a crying fit yet. haha!) I need some advice!!! I've got a test that I'm going to do tomorrow morning with fmu if a/f doesn't show her ugly face today.
> 
> What do you guys think?? Thanks so much and lots of sticky babydust to everyone!! Like everyone says here, you're not out till the :witch: shows!!
> 
> Heya and welcome aboard! You should def test first thing in the AM! Hope the witch stays away from you, shes always tresspassing, arrghh! pnutprincess-Where are you in your cycle hun, (sorry i didnt go back in the threads to see if you posted in case) sorry if i left anyone out, but i do wish you all the very best! Until then, PUPO! :haha::thumbup:​Click to expand...

Thank you so much! I don't really have anyone to talk to because if I am we want to surprise our families after I've seen a doctor. DH tries to understand, but let's face it... men just don't get it. He's sweet, though.

I do have one other question, and I'm sorry for having so many. I'm still pretty new to this- I noticed earlier this week that I felt really hot. I took my temperature and it was 99.3! My regular temp is 97.5; so I've been keeping track of my temperature throughout the day this week and it hasn't fallen below 98. Is this a good sign? I was confused because I didn't feel sick (other than a stuffy nose). Thank you again for all the help and encouragement ladies!! PUPO! :hugs:


----------



## wavescrash

Andielina said:


> Waves, I totally understand. Being late becomes a waiting game. I'm having a hard time not stressing. This would be #1 for us, so it's very new territory and seems like torture to just have to wait to see when there could be a baby growing inside me! I've also been extremely tired. I'm a teacher and so I got to sleep in till 8am this morning, haven't really done anything, and at 10am had to lay down and just woke back up at 12!
> 
> Throughout it all at least we've got here to chat about symptoms and such. Definitely eases the stress some. :flower:

I will say that stressing doesn't do much for you. I know it's easier said than done but it's best to do whatever you can to get your mind off it until you decide to test again. Hopefully the first time is it for you guys :)


----------



## Andielina

Well ladies... I was just proven otherwise! Darn :witch: Hahaha. It would be easy to get upset, but I got upset last month when she came around. Hubs and I have decided to let God give us a baby when His timing is right, so we are just enjoying the fact that we get 'try, try, again!!'. :happydance: 

It's crazy how different I felt this time; I thought for sure! I guess I may still be getting used to the BD'ing (we've only been married 3 months and weren't active before).

I hope you all are feeling good. Keep your spirits up! Lots o' babydust to everyone! :dust:


----------



## wavescrash

Aw well good luck to you. It'll happen. Like you said you're probably still getting used to things. You're also probably more in tune with your body and some of these symptoms are 'normal' but you never had a reason to notice it before. Just don't lose hope :) FX for your next cycle!


----------



## kerry0509

Hey ladies! Im new here so looking for some buddies :) I've read through the previous posts and i just want to say you all sound amazing! And im loving the support you give each other! Im only 3dpo so still early days argggh!


----------



## Chime

wavescrashove said:


> Chime said:
> 
> 
> The bleeding has started again. Not normal for my period to stop and start over again in one day. Both times it was bright red with some clots in it. I have no cramps associated with a period. Could this still be implantation or my cervix being irritated from when I had sex last night?
> 
> I hope someone notices my posts. I'm feeling kind of lost on this forum.
> 
> Hey dear. It's easy to feel lost in the shuffle, especially at 109 pages or whatever we've got but I know I read. I just don't always reply because sometimes it's hard for me to keep situations straight.
> 
> However with your current post - I'd try to make a DR appointment. I had a chemical preg that ended a week after my missed period last month as well as a miscarriage at 6 weeks several years back. Both times the bleeding was a very heavy flow with the most terrible and painful cramps I'd ever felt. There weren't many clots but there was this purple-ish glob-like thing (I imagine it was the 'baby'.) But the bleeding was pretty non-stop and lasted for a week almost like a regular period. Good luck.Click to expand...

Thank you. I went to the doctor today and pregnancy was ruled out, even though its still too early for my period. I've got a vaginal infection that caused the bleeding and symptoms. :( So it looks like I've been proven otherwise. But we will keep on trying next cycle. I'll be back!


----------



## wavescrash

Aw well I'm glad you got an answer. That's all you can do, move onto the next. FX for you :)


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Andielina said:


> Glitter_Berrie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andielina said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I've been stalking this site for a few weeks now as my new hubby and I have been in the not trying/not preventing boat. It's kind of morphed into the 'ttc' boat recently since the more we discuss it the more we want a baby! I love this thread and the name!! I've tried to have the same attitude each month. :winkwink:
> 
> Well, I am 16dpo today, and 3 days late. I've had a ton of different symptoms, but I had a :bfn: 14 dpo, the day I was supposed to start. I have a regular 28 day cycle, so being late is weird for me. I'm just so scared to test because I don't want to disappoint myself and hubby with another :bfn: Plus, I am cramping on and off. Sometimes it's sharp sometimes it dull like my normal a/f cramps. I've been keeping a close eye on things and a/f is no where in sight.
> 
> I was having really sore bbs. They aren't as sore today but they feel more firm. My lower back is achy, I've gotten dizzy while standing and teaching earlier this week, and I haven't been the insane witch I normally am right before I start. (Hubby knew something was up when he realized I was supposed to start and hadn't had a crying fit yet. haha!) I need some advice!!! I've got a test that I'm going to do tomorrow morning with fmu if a/f doesn't show her ugly face today.
> 
> What do you guys think?? Thanks so much and lots of sticky babydust to everyone!! Like everyone says here, you're not out till the :witch: shows!!
> 
> Heya and welcome aboard! You should def test first thing in the AM! Hope the witch stays away from you, shes always tresspassing, arrghh! pnutprincess-Where are you in your cycle hun, (sorry i didnt go back in the threads to see if you posted in case) sorry if i left anyone out, but i do wish you all the very best! Until then, PUPO! :haha::thumbup:​ Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much! I don't really have anyone to talk to because if I am we want to surprise our families after I've seen a doctor. DH tries to understand, but let's face it... men just don't get it. He's sweet, though.
> 
> I do have one other question, and I'm sorry for having so many. I'm still pretty new to this- I noticed earlier this week that I felt really hot. I took my temperature and it was 99.3! My regular temp is 97.5; so I've been keeping track of my temperature throughout the day this week and it hasn't fallen below 98. Is this a good sign? I was confused because I didn't feel sick (other than a stuffy nose). Thank you again for all the help and encouragement ladies!! PUPO! :hugs:Click to expand...

your welcome, thats what we are here for, :flower:and im sorry the stupid witch got you! I WISH there was a anti af pesticide or a anti af vaccination lol


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

kerry0509 said:


> Hey ladies! Im new here so looking for some buddies :) I've read through the previous posts and i just want to say you all sound amazing! And im loving the support you give each other! Im only 3dpo so still early days argggh!

heya welcome aboard!!! :happydance::flower:


----------



## kerry0509

Glitter_Berrie said:


> kerry0509 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Im new here so looking for some buddies :) I've read through the previous posts and i just want to say you all sound amazing! And im loving the support you give each other! Im only 3dpo so still early days argggh!
> 
> heya welcome aboard!!! :happydance::flower:Click to expand...

Thanks :) i woke up at 3:45am with thee most stuffiest nose! Couldn't sleep at all so went down and watched tv, which i must say there was sod all on! Then started getting pains in my abdomen like someone was pinching me? Then started twitching lol which felt odd. Hopefully its a good sign!


----------



## ashley0908

Hi ladies! I'm officially 10dpo! Yesterday and today (it's 2am) I've had Pink tinge on the toliet paper, cramps, and I have this horrible
Metal taste in my mouth! Anyone wanna be my buddy? I'm planning on testing wed- my bday is Thursday!! :)


----------



## wavescrash

ashley0908 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm officially 10dpo! Yesterday and today (it's 2am) I've had Pink tinge on the toliet paper, cramps, and I have this horrible
> Metal taste in my mouth! Anyone wanna be my buddy? I'm planning on testing wed- my bday is Thursday!! :)

Good luck! That sounds like implantation bleeding to me! FX for you!!!


----------



## wavescrash

3 days late here. Nothing else is new. Boobs still sore. Still not going to test yet. I'll wait until Friday or something. We'll see how the week goes. I'm getting impatient though! I've had terrible nights of sleep. Just tossing and turning most of the last week. I hope that's a sign of something!


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

ashley0908 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm officially 10dpo! Yesterday and today (it's 2am) I've had Pink tinge on the toliet paper, cramps, and I have this horrible
> Metal taste in my mouth! Anyone wanna be my buddy? I'm planning on testing wed- my bday is Thursday!! :)

Yay! It looks like a sign! I wish you all the luck! :dust:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

wavescrashove said:


> 3 days late here. Nothing else is new. Boobs still sore. Still not going to test yet. I'll wait until Friday or something. We'll see how the week goes. I'm getting impatient though! I've had terrible nights of sleep. Just tossing and turning most of the last week. I hope that's a sign of something!

Hang in there, your never ever out until the witch gets ya :dust:


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks! I'm trying :)


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Ok Im 2 dpo and I have painful sore BB's, Im def PUPO and gonna keep that in my mind :haha: not gonna let that witch get me!


----------



## echo

Love the title of this thread! I would love to join in the PUPO madness. I have no idea what dpo I am. If I o'd on cd20, then I am 19 dpo! But I think that my egg didn't leave the ship until later, so I could be only 7dpo. I've had creamy cm for over a week, as well as nausea that has progressively gotten worse the past few days. Crampy the past few days, sometimes a pinching pain in my side. Vivid dreams. Tired. Not really moody (this is awesome, particularly for DH). Since my cycles can go wacky sometimes with stress, I am not testing until Sept 13. I can't afford to POAS everyday, as much as I would like to. I just hope I have the will power....


----------



## kerry0509

Ok so todays my birrrrthday! Hehe and im 5dpo and due on 16th so im not gonna test until then! It would be such a great (late) b'day prezzie if i get that BFP!! I've been having cramps on and off, sore bbs, lots of cm, headaches, nausea on and off, getting spots, i hope these are gd signs!! I wish everyone luck xxxx


----------



## wavescrash

Glitter_Berrie said:


> Ok Im 2 dpo and I have painful sore BB's, Im def PUPO and gonna keep that in my mind :haha: not gonna let that witch get me!

Ahhh! I like this so far! I'll keep my FX for you :) PUPO all the way! Where's that Anti-AF spray?!


----------



## wavescrash

kerry0509 said:


> Ok so todays my birrrrthday! Hehe and im 5dpo and due on 16th so im not gonna test until then! It would be such a great (late) b'day prezzie if i get that BFP!! I've been having cramps on and off, sore bbs, lots of cm, headaches, nausea on and off, getting spots, i hope these are gd signs!! I wish everyone luck xxxx

Happy birthday & good luck! Sounds promising!


----------



## MommaCC

Hey girls not checked in for a while! 
Just wanted to let you all know I got my :bfp: tonight. Finally got a decentish line that has made me believe it's real!!!! Got no pics to post yet as hubby has lap top and I'm keeping it a secret from him!! It's his birthday on Wednesday so I'm putting a digi test in a gift box for him to open! 
I just pray it's a sticky bean and I get a darker line tomorrow! 
I think maybe I'm only 3+3wks as lines a light and I think I oved late on about the 26th of aug do ticker is a bit out as it's set to lmp. 
So cross everything for me girls please! I hope this one stays well put!! XX


----------



## wavescrash

Ah!!!! Yay :) Congrats and FX it's a sticky lil bean! How exciting for you!


----------



## echo

Congrats! Lets hope BFP's are contagious...

Symptom update: sooooo nauseous. If I am not pregnant......
Also having hot flashes, cramping like af, and so tired I feel like I need to sit down when standing.


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Congrats mommacc! How exciting! I swear this is a good luck thread, all you guys are graduating so quickly! And happy birthday kerry! woo hoo! now where is that anti Af spray waves? i wish there was a anti af vaccination too lol :haha: im still pupo all in my head until otherwise!


----------



## wavescrash

Glitter_Berrie said:


> Congrats mommacc! How exciting! I swear this is a good luck thread, all you guys are graduating so quickly! And happy birthday kerry! woo hoo! now where is that anti Af spray waves? i wish there was a anti af vaccination too lol :haha: im still pupo all in my head until otherwise!

Right? We need that stuff!!!! 4 days late and hoping the witch stays far far away! PUPO always!


----------



## mommapowers32

Hey ladies I LOVE this thread!!! 

Well I am 5 days late here with a series of vvv faint:bfp: and :devil:evap lines!! ((I thought that I posted in here before but I guess it didnt work because I cannnot find it lol))

GL to everyone and congrats to :bfp: 's


----------



## mommapowers32

MommaCC said:


> Hey girls not checked in for a while!
> Just wanted to let you all know I got my :bfp: tonight. Finally got a decentish line that has made me believe it's real!!!! Got no pics to post yet as hubby has lap top and I'm keeping it a secret from him!! It's his birthday on Wednesday so I'm putting a digi test in a gift box for him to open!
> I just pray it's a sticky bean and I get a darker line tomorrow!
> I think maybe I'm only 3+3wks as lines a light and I think I oved late on about the 26th of aug do ticker is a bit out as it's set to lmp.
> So cross everything for me girls please! I hope this one stays well put!! XX

Stick little bean!! YAY Congrats!!! fx for you!!


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

mommapowers32 said:


> Hey ladies I LOVE this thread!!!
> 
> Well I am 5 days late here with a series of vvv faint:bfp: and :devil:evap lines!! ((I thought that I posted in here before but I guess it didnt work because I cannnot find it lol))
> 
> GL to everyone and congrats to :bfp: 's

Congrats! How [email protected] H & H pregnancy :happydance::flower:


----------



## obeez

Well ladies I am back. FF has me as 3dpo but I disagree that OV happened yesterday as I noticed I was sore all day in the ovary region. I am full of the cold so my temps are probably not accurate. My daughter has chickenpox too so certainly not a normal month in my house!

Haven't read back all the pages that I missed but so out of the loop a little bit. Really going to avoid symptom spotting and focus on getting myself and the little one better again.


----------



## wavescrash

Obeez, well good luck to you this cycle. I hope this is it for you! I hope you caught the egg and I hope it turns into a sticky lil bean! Also, get well to you and your daughter both.


Another day late with no sign of AF. 5 days late. I was going to test this morning but decided to hold off and wait and see. I want to give the HCG (if I have any, that is) time to double and double and double because I can't stand the absence of that second line again. I'll test Saturday morning since I wake early for work that day. I'll probably cave before then but we shall see.


----------



## echo

wavescrashove said:


> Obeez, well good luck to you this cycle. I hope this is it for you! I hope you caught the egg and I hope it turns into a sticky lil bean! Also, get well to you and your daughter both.
> 
> 
> Another day late with no sign of AF. 5 days late. I was going to test this morning but decided to hold off and wait and see. I want to give the HCG (if I have any, that is) time to double and double and double because I can't stand the absence of that second line again. I'll test Saturday morning since I wake early for work that day. I'll probably cave before then but we shall see.

I totally understand. I am waiting until a week from today, unless I cave. I almost caved this am. But with all the work and stress this month, I think its better to wait in case I o'd later. Good luck!


----------



## readyORnot

Hi all :hi: - unfortunately I wasn't able to read through all 113 pages in this thread but thought I'd join to give (and get?) some moral support!

So good luck to everyone who's still in with a chance!:flower:

And to those who are out fingers crossed for next cycle! 

And to those who got their BFP - congrats!:yipee:

My AF is 7 days overdue today and I had a BFN last Friday when it was 3 days overdue. I'm thinking of testing every Friday until AF shows up but I'm a little pessimistic at the moment since my BFN and actually I'm not sure I'll even bother testing again if i get another BFN this Friday... 

Or maybe I'll just wait until AF is 3 weeks overdue as per my original plan...


----------



## wavescrash

:sleep:

Seriously, all I want to do is sleep. The last 3 or 4 days, I've napped after work or in the middle of the day for a few hours. I'm about to nap again... I just can't seem to keep my eyes open. I had better be pregnant or else...


----------



## readyORnot

wavescrashove said:


> :sleep:
> 
> Seriously, all I want to do is sleep. The last 3 or 4 days, I've napped after work or in the middle of the day for a few hours. I'm about to nap again... I just can't seem to keep my eyes open. I had better be pregnant or else...

Lol

I've been like that (during the day only) for the last few days but I seem to be back to normal today (and all I could think was thank goodness I'm not working at the moment)...


----------



## wavescrash

Hahah unfortunately I _do_ work but luckily only worked until 1pm today & have tomorrow off.


Anyone else experience food cravings early on? I've eaten a salad & baked potato from Wendy's every day this week and tonight I have a huge craving for popcorn chicken & mashed potatoes from KFC. When I was pregnant with my daughter I craved their mashed potatoes. So strange. I should probably just test already but I guess I'll keep waiting.


----------



## Andielina

Congrats to those with a :bfp: !! How exciting!

Waves, it sounds promising! Kudos to you for being so patient to test. I've had to learn that the hard (and expensive) way. :wacko:

Definitely keep us updated and if you're not preggo I hope the witch doesn't prolong the torture and you get to feeling more energetic. 

Hopefully you're gonna get that second line very soon and all the tiredness will be worth it!

I hope everyone else is doing well! I just started charting my temp and I think this will really help me understand my cycle better. Anyone who does this is more than welcome to share any advice. I'm using fertility friend. Have a wonderful Tuesday evening!


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

welcome back obeez and hang in there, welcome new members, and waves you are PUPO!!! bb's arnt as sore anymore but i am preggo all in my head until that witch gets me, hopefully she doesnt lol


----------



## mommapowers32

Well ladies I got :bfn: this morning... my cheapies are given me faint lines.. but I am going to get my blood done tomorrow. I am a week late tomorrow morning. GL EVERYONE!!!


----------



## wavescrash

Glitter_Berrie said:


> welcome back obeez and hang in there, welcome new members, and waves you are PUPO!!! bb's arnt as sore anymore but i am preggo all in my head until that witch gets me, hopefully she doesnt lol

yes!!!! PUPO! now I just need it to be official!


----------



## wavescrash

Andielina said:


> Congrats to those with a :bfp: !! How exciting!
> 
> Waves, it sounds promising! Kudos to you for being so patient to test. I've had to learn that the hard (and expensive) way. :wacko:
> 
> Definitely keep us updated and if you're not preggo I hope the witch doesn't prolong the torture and you get to feeling more energetic.
> 
> Hopefully you're gonna get that second line very soon and all the tiredness will be worth it!
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well! I just started charting my temp and I think this will really help me understand my cycle better. Anyone who does this is more than welcome to share any advice. I'm using fertility friend. Have a wonderful Tuesday evening!

as thanks! yeah last month I wasted so much money on tests for bfns and a chemical preg so I couldn't test like crazy this month. I have a few tests leftover I'll wind up using though. I think I'm going to test in the morning... just get it over with. af better not be playing some mean trick on me this month!

fx to you! I wish I'd started temping. oh well.


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Im def on strike with AF, Just gonna give her up for adoption :haha:


----------



## wavescrash

Officially 6 days late (it's going on 1am so I'm counting it as official, haha) and no AF in sight! However this evening I felt some twinges and light cramps. I would almost say it felt like ov pain but not quite. Strange. I also felt some light pulling so I hope that's just a sticky lil bean snuggling in. I think I'm going to give in and just test in the morning. The outcome will be the same whether I test now or not & I'm clearly going crazy wondering haha.

LOL! I agree with you on giving AF up for adoption. Let's send her to boarding school or something! Teach her a lesson - when we want a BFP, she has to leave us alone for a nice long 9 months or so!


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

haha exactly Waves, I'd be happy AF free for 9 months!! :thumbup: oh i hope you get your BFP! She has left you alone so thats a good thing!


----------



## readyORnot

wavescrashove said:


> Officially 6 days late (it's going on 1am so I'm counting it as official, haha) and no AF in sight! However this evening I felt some twinges and light cramps. I would almost say it felt like ov pain but not quite. Strange. I also felt some light pulling so I hope that's just a sticky lil bean snuggling in. I think I'm going to give in and just test in the morning...

Did you test yet?

:test:


----------



## Rachiie18

Hello ladies may i join..? lol AF was due today and she hasnt shown up but she hasnt had the decency to give me a bfp..! tested bfn on a frer earlier not with fmu but i just had a feeling this could be my month..!
Having dull aches at the base of my back but would like to think thats just a wee bean snuggling in :D
Babydust to everyone..!! x x x


----------



## wavescrash

Well I did it. I tested this morning on a FRER with FMU and this is what I got!


https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumberTwo/1.png

The "pregnant" line is so much darker than the control line. It came up _right_ away and was that dark from the first second it appeared. When I have to go to the bathroom again, I'm going to try testing with my Clear Blue Digital. I want to see the word "pregnant" on it after seeing "not pregnant" so much last month!!! I don't want to get too hopeful yet because anything can happen but thanks so much to you ladies for sticking with me through the last 2 cycles!


----------



## readyORnot

wavescrashove said:


> Well I did it. I tested this morning on a FRER with FMU and this is what I got!
> 
> The "pregnant" line is so much darker than the control line. It came up _right_ away and was that dark from the first second it appeared. When I have to go to the bathroom again, I'm going to try testing with my Clear Blue Digital. I want to see the word "pregnant" on it after seeing "not pregnant" so much last month!!! I don't want to get too hopeful yet because anything can happen but thanks so much to you ladies for sticking with me through the last 2 cycles!

OH MY GOD I'M SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!!

:happydance::yipee::loopy:


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks so much :)


----------



## wavescrash

So I got my BFP with a FRER using FMU. I had a Clear Blue Digital I really wanted to use so when I had to go to the bathroom a second time, I took it with me :)


https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumberTwo/4.png


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Congrats waves!:baby: Another graduate of our PUPO thread, this is a good luck thread! we had quite a few BFPs in short time wow! :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Rachiie18 said:


> Hello ladies may i join..? lol AF was due today and she hasnt shown up but she hasnt had the decency to give me a bfp..! tested bfn on a frer earlier not with fmu but i just had a feeling this could be my month..!
> Having dull aches at the base of my back but would like to think thats just a wee bean snuggling in :D
> Babydust to everyone..!! x x x

Of course & welcome! Did you test yet? :dust:


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks :) I already have a doc appointment next week due to my chemical and previous m/c. So excited!!! Can't wait for you ladies to join me!


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

I hope im right behind you waves, its been a long 18 months :thumbup:


----------



## wavescrash

I hope so too! You deserve it!


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Thanks waves, Im trying everything I can think of to get rid of the witch :haha:, how are the rest of you guys? :hug:


----------



## taterz

First, a big fat congrats to you, waves!! I'm so excited for you and your BFPs!!!

I'm brandy new to the forum and going through my first 2WW, so I would love to join Team PUPO!!! <33 baby dust to all of you!


----------



## Andielina

wavescrashove said:


> So I got my BFP with a FRER using FMU. I had a Clear Blue Digital I really wanted to use so when I had to go to the bathroom a second time, I took it with me :)
> 
> 
> Congrats!!!!!!!! That is so stinkin' exciting!!!! FX that everything goes well and the doc's appt is super. Yay for you!!!!


----------



## wavescrash

Andielina said:


> wavescrashove said:
> 
> 
> So I got my BFP with a FRER using FMU. I had a Clear Blue Digital I really wanted to use so when I had to go to the bathroom a second time, I took it with me :)
> 
> 
> Congrats!!!!!!!! That is so stinkin' exciting!!!! FX that everything goes well and the doc's appt is super. Yay for you!!!!Click to expand...

Thanks so much :)


----------



## wavescrash

taterz said:


> First, a big fat congrats to you, waves!! I'm so excited for you and your BFPs!!!
> 
> I'm brandy new to the forum and going through my first 2WW, so I would love to join Team PUPO!!! <33 baby dust to all of you!

Aw thanks so much!!


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

wavescrashove said:


> taterz said:
> 
> 
> First, a big fat congrats to you, waves!! I'm so excited for you and your BFPs!!!
> 
> I'm brandy new to the forum and going through my first 2WW, so I would love to join Team PUPO!!! <33 baby dust to all of you!
> 
> Aw thanks so much!!Click to expand...

WElcome TATERZ! :happydance:


----------



## mommapowers32

wavescrashove said:


> Officially 6 days late (it's going on 1am so I'm counting it as official, haha) and no AF in sight! However this evening I felt some twinges and light cramps. I would almost say it felt like ov pain but not quite. Strange. I also felt some light pulling so I hope that's just a sticky lil bean snuggling in. I think I'm going to give in and just test in the morning. The outcome will be the same whether I test now or not & I'm clearly going crazy wondering haha.
> 
> LOL! I agree with you on giving AF up for adoption. Let's send her to boarding school or something! Teach her a lesson - when we want a BFP, she has to leave us alone for a nice long 9 months or so!



I've been having the same pains weird huh. I am a week late today. 

HAHA send that witch away!


----------



## mommapowers32

wavescrashove said:


> Well I did it. I tested this morning on a FRER with FMU and this is what I got!
> 
> 
> https://i1033.photobucket.com/albums/a411/birdsthatsing/BabyNumberTwo/1.png
> 
> The "pregnant" line is so much darker than the control line. It came up _right_ away and was that dark from the first second it appeared. When I have to go to the bathroom again, I'm going to try testing with my Clear Blue Digital. I want to see the word "pregnant" on it after seeing "not pregnant" so much last month!!! I don't want to get too hopeful yet because anything can happen but thanks so much to you ladies for sticking with me through the last 2 cycles!


OMG YAY!!! CONGRATSSSSSS!!! H+H 9 months!!!


----------



## wavescrash

Thanks so much :)


----------



## aljm419

Hey guys! I am currently 5-6dpo and going crazy! I just want it to be the 16th so I can test.
Babydust to everyone!


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

im testing the 16th too :happydance:


----------



## obeez

Yay congrats Wave - fab news!

Well FF has put my OV forward by 2 days so am now only 3DPO. I thought that was correct at the time but hey, what do I know - it's only my body!!


----------



## wavescrash

Aw thanks Obeez! Good luck to you! Hope this cycle is it for you!


----------



## Wantingbbbump

wavescrashove said:


> Aw thanks Obeez! Good luck to you! Hope this cycle is it for you!

OMG your PREGNANT!!!!! I am sooooooo happy for you my love!!!!!!!


----------



## mommapowers32

At 5am this morning I woke up because I had to pee then realized I was wet. AF showed up 8 days late cd 32... It has been really lite thus far. I got my blood results and it was said to be negative .... so if it was chemical it ended awhile ago. Im not sure what was going on with those test however I WILL NOT be getting those again... too much false hope. I am let down that I am not preggo, when ever you think that you are you get so excited about it. HOWEVER Jason and I are looking forward to TRYING in MARCH hopefully we will get preggo on our Honeymoon in IRELAND!

**UPDATE**

I called my OB and talked to the nurse and asked her about the chances of it being a chemical pregnancy. She said that it is likely to be a chemical since I got my last faint positive test on Saturday that my hormones dropped by Wednesday. She said that chemical pregnancies are VERY common most women just dont know that they are having them. Mainly because they are not PingOAS before their missed period and if their period is a day or two late they pay no never mind. My bleeding different the normal NO clotting (I normally clot) and it is BRIGHT red not the other darker/deep red (sorry if TMI) .... So this is now my official 2 chemical pregnancy (you know with the faint bfp) (I would say 3 but the other faint bfp idk if I even o'd then)

Thank you everyone for being so helpful and supportive!!

Congrats to the BFP and hugs and prayers for the TTCer's


----------



## readyORnot

* alert *

Hi mommapowers32, my AF finally showed up at 2am this morning, 9 days late (CD33)! So I think I can relate a little!!

Totally sucks!! But good luck for your honeymoon and have fun trying in March

I don't mind not being pregnant yet because I've only been married a month and we weren't BDing at all before that so to be honest I never expected it to happen this quickly, but AF being late (when I'm usually like clockwork) really messed with my head!!

It's such a relief to be back knowing where I stand!! I hope my cycle goes back to normal after this...


----------



## mommapowers32

readyORnot said:


> * alert *
> 
> Hi mommapowers32, my AF finally showed up at 2am this morning, 9 days late (CD32)! So I think I can relate a little!!
> 
> Totally sucks!! But good luck for your honeymoon and have fun trying in March
> 
> I don't mind not being pregnant yet because I've only been married a month and we weren't BDing at all before that so to be honest I never expected it to happen this quickly, but AF being late (when I'm usually like clockwork) really messed with my head!!
> 
> It's such a relief to be back knowing where I stand!! I hope my cycle goes back to normal after this...

Cycle day 32 for me too!!! I am the same way clock work, 8 days late... . It is so hard when you see those faint lines and you get your hopes up u know... Sigh... Next month I dont even know when to expect :witch: lol


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Good luck ladies! Im cheering for you :flower:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

obeez said:


> Yay congrats Wave - fab news!
> 
> Well FF has put my OV forward by 2 days so am now only 3DPO. I thought that was correct at the time but hey, what do I know - it's only my body!!

Good luck! Hope you caught the eggy! I havent tried FF i think it doesnt hurt to check it out. :thumbup:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

mommapowers32 said:


> At 5am this morning I woke up because I had to pee then realized I was wet. AF showed up 8 days late cd 32... It has been really lite thus far. I got my blood results and it was said to be negative .... so if it was chemical it ended awhile ago. Im not sure what was going on with those test however I WILL NOT be getting those again... too much false hope. I am let down that I am not preggo, when ever you think that you are you get so excited about it. HOWEVER Jason and I are looking forward to TRYING in MARCH hopefully we will get preggo on our Honeymoon in IRELAND!
> 
> **UPDATE**
> 
> I called my OB and talked to the nurse and asked her about the chances of it being a chemical pregnancy. She said that it is likely to be a chemical since I got my last faint positive test on Saturday that my hormones dropped by Wednesday. She said that chemical pregnancies are VERY common most women just dont know that they are having them. Mainly because they are not PingOAS before their missed period and if their period is a day or two late they pay no never mind. My bleeding different the normal NO clotting (I normally clot) and it is BRIGHT red not the other darker/deep red (sorry if TMI) .... So this is now my official 2 chemical pregnancy (you know with the faint bfp) (I would say 3 but the other faint bfp idk if I even o'd then)
> 
> Thank you everyone for being so helpful and supportive!!
> 
> Congrats to the BFP and hugs and prayers for the TTCer's

Yes chemical pregnancies are common, Hope you enjoy your honeymoon, I heard its beautiful there! :flower:


----------



## wavescrash

Wantingbbbump said:


> wavescrashove said:
> 
> 
> Aw thanks Obeez! Good luck to you! Hope this cycle is it for you!
> 
> OMG your PREGNANT!!!!! I am sooooooo happy for you my love!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Yes ma'am I am!!! Thanks :) Glad to see things are going pretty well for you this pregnancy!


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Waves! Im right behind ya, i have a good feeling i'll be next soon hopefully!!!! :flower:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

and i wanted to BUMP this thread because its awesome!!


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

hey ladies just checking in to see how you guys are doing =)


----------



## Andielina

Hello!! Thanks for checking in Glitter Berrie. DH and I are gearing up... I should ovulate in about 5 days or so! :happydance: Time seems to sloooow down when you are ttc. It's crazy! I've been doing some reading and have decided to go ahead and start taking prenatal vitamins and to cut way back on my caffeine intake (I'm a teacher.... and I drink A LOT of coffee to keep up with the kiddos! Ha!) 

I read in an article that taking cough syrup during ovulation can help you get that :bfp: because not only does it loosen up the mucus in your chest, but it also loosens up your cm as well!! Has anybody else heard of this? I am very interested in trying it because DH and I believe this could be a problem of ours and synthetic lubricants tend to be spermicidal. Either way, I thought it was interesting. :winkwink:

I hope everyone is well and that our :bfp: 's are on their way!!


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Andielina said:


> Hello!! Thanks for checking in Glitter Berrie. DH and I are gearing up... I should ovulate in about 5 days or so! :happydance: Time seems to sloooow down when you are ttc. It's crazy! I've been doing some reading and have decided to go ahead and start taking prenatal vitamins and to cut way back on my caffeine intake (I'm a teacher.... and I drink A LOT of coffee to keep up with the kiddos! Ha!)
> 
> I read in an article that taking cough syrup during ovulation can help you get that :bfp: because not only does it loosen up the mucus in your chest, but it also loosens up your cm as well!! Has anybody else heard of this? I am very interested in trying it because DH and I believe this could be a problem of ours and synthetic lubricants tend to be spermicidal. Either way, I thought it was interesting. :winkwink:
> 
> I hope everyone is well and that our :bfp: 's are on their way!!

Hi!!! I used to be a caffeine junkie, just loved coffee so much, and now i am down to one cup a day because of the articles i read on what a lot of caffeine can do to your fertility, also the cough syrup really does work along with grapefruit juice or just lots of water that helps alot with CM, good luck and sending you rlots of baby dust! :dust:


----------



## readyORnot

Glitter_Berrie said:


> Andielina said:
> 
> 
> ...I've been doing some reading and have decided to go ahead and start taking prenatal vitamins and to cut way back on my caffeine intake...
> 
> Hi!!! I used to be a caffeine junkie, just loved coffee so much, and now i am down to one cup a day because of the articles i read on what a lot of caffeine can do to your fertility, also the cough syrup really does work along with grapefruit juice or just lots of water that helps alot with CM, good luck and sending you rlots of baby dust! :dust:Click to expand...

Hi

I can't comment on the effect caffeine has on fertility per se but I can definitely confirm that it does affect these things in some ways - from the age of 15 I had the worst periods imaginable - I've even been in A&E a few times it's been that bad, even picked up by an ambulance once - but 2 years ago I quit caffeine altogether and although it's still pretty bad I can finally function like a normal human being when AF comes! My AF is now also shorter (2½ days instead of 5) and not as heavy.

So wouldn't surprise me if caffeine has an impact on some women's fertility.


----------



## obeez

I'm 8dpo today. Temps still looking ok just now but ready and prepared for them to take a dip for the witch.


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

obeez said:


> I'm 8dpo today. Temps still looking ok just now but ready and prepared for them to take a dip for the witch.

Good luck obeez! Lots of baby dust for ya :dust: keep us posted :thumbup:


----------



## obeez

Glitter_Berrie said:


> obeez said:
> 
> 
> I'm 8dpo today. Temps still looking ok just now but ready and prepared for them to take a dip for the witch.
> 
> Good luck obeez! Lots of baby dust for ya :dust: keep us posted :thumbup:Click to expand...

Your luck and baby dust worked. Thought I better update my PUPO comrades of my 10dpo BFP! Yay!! Xx


----------



## readyORnot

:wohoo:

congratulations obeez!!


----------



## 3buutifulgirl

Just thought I would update...after 11 days late af still a no show and 3 back to back BFP's Good Luck ladies!!! :dust:


----------



## BabyDoll123

Aww congrats to all the BFP. I am also not ruling anything out until my AF does not show up on saturday. Been expecting it since monday.

Baby dust me and everyone else.


----------



## Andielina

obeez said:


> Glitter_Berrie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obeez said:
> 
> 
> I'm 8dpo today. Temps still looking ok just now but ready and prepared for them to take a dip for the witch.
> 
> Good luck obeez! Lots of baby dust for ya :dust: keep us posted :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Your luck and baby dust worked. Thought I better update my PUPO comrades of my 10dpo BFP! Yay!! XxClick to expand...

Congratulations!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Andielina

3buutifulgirl said:


> Just thought I would update...after 11 days late af still a no show and 3 back to back BFP's Good Luck ladies!!! :dust:

Congratulations!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## wavescrash

obeez said:


> glitter_berrie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obeez said:
> 
> 
> i'm 8dpo today. Temps still looking ok just now but ready and prepared for them to take a dip for the witch.
> 
> good luck obeez! Lots of baby dust for ya :dust: Keep us posted :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> your luck and baby dust worked. Thought i better update my pupo comrades of my 10dpo bfp! Yay!! XxClick to expand...

congrats!


----------



## Sunshine7125

I am 11 dpo and got a negative this morning =( Did I test too early? I am on a 30 day cycle and probably ovulated around day 17. My progesterone level was great on my 21 day check!


----------



## obeez

wavescrashove said:


> obeez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glitter_berrie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obeez said:
> 
> 
> i'm 8dpo today. Temps still looking ok just now but ready and prepared for them to take a dip for the witch.
> 
> good luck obeez! Lots of baby dust for ya :dust: Keep us posted :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> your luck and baby dust worked. Thought i better update my pupo comrades of my 10dpo bfp! Yay!! XxClick to expand...
> 
> congrats!Click to expand...

Waves, thanks hunnie. I'll need to locate you when I am brave enough to step into 1st trimester. Tested again today and line still there but as faint as it was at 10dpo. AF was due mon so will probably take a FRER or something on Sunday.:hugs:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

obeez said:


> wavescrashove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obeez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glitter_berrie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obeez said:
> 
> 
> i'm 8dpo today. Temps still looking ok just now but ready and prepared for them to take a dip for the witch.
> 
> good luck obeez! Lots of baby dust for ya :dust: Keep us posted :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> your luck and baby dust worked. Thought i better update my pupo comrades of my 10dpo bfp! Yay!! XxClick to expand...
> 
> congrats!Click to expand...
> 
> Waves, thanks hunnie. I'll need to locate you when I am brave enough to step into 1st trimester. Tested again today and line still there but as faint as it was at 10dpo. AF was due mon so will probably take a FRER or something on Sunday.:hugs:Click to expand...

YAY how exciting! im happy for you ladies! I hope im next!!


----------



## wavescrash

obeez said:


> wavescrashove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obeez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glitter_berrie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obeez said:
> 
> 
> i'm 8dpo today. Temps still looking ok just now but ready and prepared for them to take a dip for the witch.
> 
> good luck obeez! Lots of baby dust for ya :dust: Keep us posted :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> your luck and baby dust worked. Thought i better update my pupo comrades of my 10dpo bfp! Yay!! XxClick to expand...
> 
> congrats!Click to expand...
> 
> Waves, thanks hunnie. I'll need to locate you when I am brave enough to step into 1st trimester. Tested again today and line still there but as faint as it was at 10dpo. AF was due mon so will probably take a FRER or something on Sunday.:hugs:Click to expand...

:) I'm in 2 of the May threads in the Pregnancy Group area and then posting throughout the 1st tri! Hope you'll head over there soon! Good luck with your FRER.


----------



## wavescrash

Glitter_Berrie said:


> obeez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wavescrashove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obeez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glitter_berrie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obeez said:
> 
> 
> i'm 8dpo today. Temps still looking ok just now but ready and prepared for them to take a dip for the witch.
> 
> good luck obeez! Lots of baby dust for ya :dust: Keep us posted :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> your luck and baby dust worked. Thought i better update my pupo comrades of my 10dpo bfp! Yay!! XxClick to expand...
> 
> congrats!Click to expand...
> 
> Waves, thanks hunnie. I'll need to locate you when I am brave enough to step into 1st trimester. Tested again today and line still there but as faint as it was at 10dpo. AF was due mon so will probably take a FRER or something on Sunday.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> YAY how exciting! im happy for you ladies! I hope im next!!Click to expand...

I hope so too!!!!!!!


----------



## mrsine

Congrats!!!


----------



## josephine3

I havent been on here in a few months as when i left you I was sure I was having a chemical at the same time as waves had hers, this caused major confusion with my relationship and I had to take a step back from ttc as my oh figured out some issues... he didnt really want me on here and wanted to stop the ttc madness!!

Anyway the point is, waves it is soooo good to see that you are now pregnant!! Fantastic!! It gives me so much hope. I am now back to cautiously ntnp so with a bit of luck i can join u soon... quick question tho, how long did it take to fall pregnant after your chemical? Was it the following month, or the one after? My cycle after was shorter, was yours also i was wondering? 

Many many congrats to you and all those with bfps. xxx


----------



## wavescrash

Sorry to hear that but glad to hear you're doing well. My chemical caused bleeding for 7 days (longer than my normal period) and I fell pregnant right away after it. Hope you can join me soon :)


----------



## jodimaire

hi ladies:wave: id love to join you all in PUPO thread, it seems to be quiet a lucky one. Congrats to everyone who got their bfp i feel like this is going to be my month, ive been feeling crampy and lower back pain similar to af but it isnt due for ages and heart burn. i had similar symptoms my last pregnancy so fx


----------



## Tristan

I think I'll join you guys....BFN yesterday, but I am currently 1 day late for AF. PUPO all the way!!!


----------



## Emma1804

hi ladies! im cd29 today and trying to hold out a few more days until testing! 

love the idea of 'pupo' :happydance:

fx this is my month and i get my :bfp: at the weekend! :thumbup:

:dust: and fx to everyone else :)
x x


----------



## cricket in VA

Finally got a 'pregnant' on the digi! The PMA on this thread is on the right track - the only thing I did differently this month was tell myself everyday (well, most days) in the mirror, "You can get pregnant. You can stay pregnant." I did the first half...now working on the second half! Good luck, ladies!


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Hello ladies i haven't forgotten about you, hope all is well, ive been working way too many hours, plus working on weight loss, lost 11 pounds in the last two weeks! Havent been thinking about ttc yet, but maybe all this busyness will surprise us with a :baby:, waves nice to see you here hanging out, hope your feeling good too, :dust: and best of luck to the rest of you guys! PUPO! :hugs:


----------



## wavescrash

Aw good for you on losing the weight :) Eh, not feeling so well but that's a good thing haha. Of course I'll hang around here. There's a few more of you I'd like to see get their BFP!!!


----------



## charliekay

yep i'll join AF was due 2 days ago.....bfn past 2 days! FX we all get out BFPs xx


----------



## m.knight

cricket in VA said:


> Finally got a 'pregnant' on the digi! The PMA on this thread is on the right track - the only thing I did differently this month was tell myself everyday (well, most days) in the mirror, "You can get pregnant. You can stay pregnant." I did the first half...now working on the second half! Good luck, ladies!

COngrats! I not been on here for ages, but that's so good to hear!


----------



## Avasmyangel

I'm testing tomorrow and/or monday!!! Congrats to the BFPs, I'm praying I will join you girls soon!!!


----------



## BabyDoodles

i'd love to join the fun with you ladies :D i'm currently 7 days away from testing, hoping to get a :bfp: soon!! good luck and :dust: to you all xx


----------



## Andielina

Beginning a new school year (I'm a teacher) definitely takes up time and I can't believe it's been so long since I've been on here!!

I must say I am impressed by the number of :bfp:'s that have sprung up!!! This must definitely be a lucky thread. :flower:

I'm currently 11 dpo. Having some weird stuff going on (mostly a lot of burping, peeing a lot and very different cm than I'm used to around this time) but I'm trying to be laid back and not read into anything. Hope the relaxed approach works! 

Congratulations to all the ladies who have gotten their bfp's!! So exciting!!! And so sweet to stick around and cheer us on. :thumbup:

I'll be testing Sunday and/or Monday, if I can hold out that long! I hope everyone else is doing well!!


----------



## jessa_cole

I'm gonna join if you don't mind. :) I am currently 18dpo and have been getting BFNs since well, I won't embarrass myself by telling you that, lol. I had some "spotting" today - light pink on toilet paper and I also saw a little bit of blood in some thick globby CM in the toilet. I'm hoping that doesn't mean :witch: is on her way.


----------



## wavescrash

Andielina said:


> Beginning a new school year (I'm a teacher) definitely takes up time and I can't believe it's been so long since I've been on here!!
> 
> I must say I am impressed by the number of :bfp:'s that have sprung up!!! This must definitely be a lucky thread. :flower:
> 
> I'm currently 11 dpo. Having some weird stuff going on (mostly a lot of burping, peeing a lot and very different cm than I'm used to around this time) but I'm trying to be laid back and not read into anything. Hope the relaxed approach works!
> 
> Congratulations to all the ladies who have gotten their bfp's!! So exciting!!! And so sweet to stick around and cheer us on. :thumbup:
> 
> I'll be testing Sunday and/or Monday, if I can hold out that long! I hope everyone else is doing well!!

I hope to see you join me in the 1st Tri soon!


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Hey guys, omg i havent been here in a while, been working out at the gym alot and working too, hope you guys are well, i havent been thinking of ttc or a baby, been so busy and didnt realize how stress free it is lol im still pupo for fun and giggles, :dust: to you all


----------



## readyORnot

hi everyone! My AF is due today and so far none of my usual symptoms so I thought I'd be positive and rejoin this thread for a bit until and unless she rears her ugly head!
My body's playing tricks on me recently, as AF was 9 days late last cycle but i'm keeping my fingers crossed regardless!!

Good luck to anyone holding out for a BFP!


----------



## Becyboo__x

I will join in here .. as i need all the advise i can get
My AF was due 27th i got very faint pink when wiping..
but nothing else but i thought that was the start of AF ..
so used tampax.. when changing all that was there was brown
discharge on the tip.. :shrug: .. had this for 5days now no blood
or anything just brown/pink stuff .. and :bfn:'s :( .. iv looked it up
about this but not got many answers don't know whats going off
i never spot i always have a regular flow so i don't know what this is

I would be .. 18dpo today but i don't think i should say "im out"
as iv not have a red flow? or any flow


----------



## Hoping4Bump89

hiya i will be jumping on board!:flower:

12 days until I test don't think I will wait..I'll try :blush:

:dust: 2 ALL!!!

X


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Good afternoon ladies, I am 36 and TTC for over a year. I&#8217;d like to be a part of this group if you don&#8217;t mind and would like some info from people who have or had the same experience. I usually have 28-29 day cycle and O on 14-15. I was on Clomid July-Sep and O a little later than usual in September, CD16-17. Today I&#8217;m 15DPO (Sep1-CD1). I know, I am not too late, but I am hardly ever late and keep getting BFNs on FRERs (6 days prior-thought they are the most sensitive). My BB were extremely sore for almost 2 weeks straight and the pain subsided a bit now. They usually hurt 3 days before AF. I had some cramps on 5-6DPO and some a few days ago but feel nothing now. Basically, the symptoms at this time are: a slight increased of appetite at times and minor nausea in the morning. I am also rarely getting left or right ovary discomfort lasting no more than several seconds. What are your thoughts? Should I be concerned?


----------



## Abii

hey ladies:]
im waiting to test until oct 9th, i couldnt be anymore excited or anymore nervous lol.
i really feel like this is my month, i FEEL pregnant, ive even had weird symptoms ive NEVER had before its just i know testing day is coming up faster and faster and it gets me nervous because i dont want to see a bfn:/
I WANT MY BFP! heheh:D
i can only hope god gave me a miracle<3


----------



## PerfectLilLie

Well I am jumping on here. My period is already a week late and my boobs have been tender and sore for the past 2 weeks and now you can really see my blue veins running through my areola which is not normal for me at all. I am used to seeing them on my skin because I am very fair skinned but running through the darker colour far from normal!! I also had a clear sticky fluid type stuff coming out of me for a few days after a couple days I had the unprotected sex (by accident, screwed up on my pills :nope: ) Also am finding I am extremely tired at all hours of the day, easily irritated, extremely emotional, eating a lot more, lot more thirsty and just crampy for a few seconds every once in a while. Also seem to be a lot more frisky!! and My nipples are huge and super sensitive to the touch! :blush: Dreams are also super vivid and seem real :shrug: ...I just wish I could drink some coffee!! :coffee:

But since my period likes to be late I am waiting another week or two to test! So as of right now I am pregnant until proven otherwise lol, even if it wasn't planned I am accepting it and getting ready for my life to change. Time to grow up!


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

PerfectLilLie said:


> Well I am jumping on here. My period is already a week late and my boobs have been tender and sore for the past 2 weeks and now you can really see my blue veins running through my areola which is not normal for me at all. I am used to seeing them on my skin because I am very fair skinned but running through the darker colour far from normal!! I also had a clear sticky fluid type stuff coming out of me for a few days after a couple days I had the unprotected sex (by accident, screwed up on my pills :nope: ) Also am finding I am extremely tired at all hours of the day, easily irritated, extremely emotional, eating a lot more, lot more thirsty and just crampy for a few seconds every once in a while. Also seem to be a lot more frisky!! and My nipples are huge and super sensitive to the touch! :blush: Dreams are also super vivid and seem real :shrug: ...I just wish I could drink some coffee!! :coffee:
> 
> But since my period likes to be late I am waiting another week or two to test! So as of right now I am pregnant until proven otherwise lol, even if it wasn't planned I am accepting it and getting ready for my life to change. Time to grow up!

Great to know that youre accepting the consequences. I am on the other hand, have been trying for more than a year and it hasnt been easy. I have a 10 y/o DD and I guess, I am getting old. Ive used several FRERs already and unfortunately no positive sign yet. I have almost all the symptoms you have but some of them slowly disappearing or getting less pronounced and I am not sure if thats a good sign. My dreams are not as vivid but Ive had a few (6dpo-10dpo) but now I am sleeping a little better. So all I do is, read peoples symptoms online. This is turning into obsession. Scary.


----------



## Andielina

5hooting 5tar said:


> PerfectLilLie said:
> 
> 
> Well I am jumping on here. My period is already a week late and my boobs have been tender and sore for the past 2 weeks and now you can really see my blue veins running through my areola which is not normal for me at all. I am used to seeing them on my skin because I am very fair skinned but running through the darker colour far from normal!! I also had a clear sticky fluid type stuff coming out of me for a few days after a couple days I had the unprotected sex (by accident, screwed up on my pills :nope: ) Also am finding I am extremely tired at all hours of the day, easily irritated, extremely emotional, eating a lot more, lot more thirsty and just crampy for a few seconds every once in a while. Also seem to be a lot more frisky!! and My nipples are huge and super sensitive to the touch! :blush: Dreams are also super vivid and seem real :shrug: ...I just wish I could drink some coffee!! :coffee:
> 
> But since my period likes to be late I am waiting another week or two to test! So as of right now I am pregnant until proven otherwise lol, even if it wasn't planned I am accepting it and getting ready for my life to change. Time to grow up!
> 
> I have very similar symptoms!! I'm not late yet, but my period is due tomorrow. I have the blue veins across the dark part of my bbs (that I've never seen before) I've been nauseated on and off since yesterday and had wet stretchy cm I don't usually have. Normally my bbs are very sore before a/f but they've been fine, not tender at all. My nipples have felt kind of weird. I'm disappointed though because I have tested a few times and all have been negative. I thought for sure when I tested this morning it would be a bfp! But it was as negative as it gets, haha. At least we can get through this together! My hubby and I (we just got married in June) have been trying for about 2 months. It seems like forever though!!Click to expand...


----------



## PerfectLilLie

5hooting 5tar said:


> PerfectLilLie said:
> 
> 
> Well I am jumping on here. My period is already a week late and my boobs have been tender and sore for the past 2 weeks and now you can really see my blue veins running through my areola which is not normal for me at all. I am used to seeing them on my skin because I am very fair skinned but running through the darker colour far from normal!! I also had a clear sticky fluid type stuff coming out of me for a few days after a couple days I had the unprotected sex (by accident, screwed up on my pills :nope: ) Also am finding I am extremely tired at all hours of the day, easily irritated, extremely emotional, eating a lot more, lot more thirsty and just crampy for a few seconds every once in a while. Also seem to be a lot more frisky!! and My nipples are huge and super sensitive to the touch! :blush: Dreams are also super vivid and seem real :shrug: ...I just wish I could drink some coffee!! :coffee:
> 
> But since my period likes to be late I am waiting another week or two to test! So as of right now I am pregnant until proven otherwise lol, even if it wasn't planned I am accepting it and getting ready for my life to change. Time to grow up!
> 
> Great to know that youre accepting the consequences. I am on the other hand, have been trying for more than a year and it hasnt been easy. I have a 10 y/o DD and I guess, I am getting old. Ive used several FRERs already and unfortunately no positive sign yet. I have almost all the symptoms you have but some of them slowly disappearing or getting less pronounced and I am not sure if thats a good sign. My dreams are not as vivid but Ive had a few (6dpo-10dpo) but now I am sleeping a little better. So all I do is, read peoples symptoms online. This is turning into obsession. Scary.Click to expand...

Haha I am obsessed with googling all my symptoms! Everything I google comes up with pregnancy related stuff! Silly Google, likes to scare or get people's hopes up!

Well I hope you don't have to wait too much longer for your BFP :) fingers are crossed for you!! :dust:


----------



## PerfectLilLie

Andielina said:


> 5hooting 5tar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PerfectLilLie said:
> 
> 
> Well I am jumping on here. My period is already a week late and my boobs have been tender and sore for the past 2 weeks and now you can really see my blue veins running through my areola which is not normal for me at all. I am used to seeing them on my skin because I am very fair skinned but running through the darker colour far from normal!! I also had a clear sticky fluid type stuff coming out of me for a few days after a couple days I had the unprotected sex (by accident, screwed up on my pills :nope: ) Also am finding I am extremely tired at all hours of the day, easily irritated, extremely emotional, eating a lot more, lot more thirsty and just crampy for a few seconds every once in a while. Also seem to be a lot more frisky!! and My nipples are huge and super sensitive to the touch! :blush: Dreams are also super vivid and seem real :shrug: ...I just wish I could drink some coffee!! :coffee:
> 
> But since my period likes to be late I am waiting another week or two to test! So as of right now I am pregnant until proven otherwise lol, even if it wasn't planned I am accepting it and getting ready for my life to change. Time to grow up!
> 
> I have very similar symptoms!! I'm not late yet, but my period is due tomorrow. I have the blue veins across the dark part of my bbs (that I've never seen before) I've been nauseated on and off since yesterday and had wet stretchy cm I don't usually have. Normally my bbs are very sore before a/f but they've been fine, not tender at all. My nipples have felt kind of weird. I'm disappointed though because I have tested a few times and all have been negative. I thought for sure when I tested this morning it would be a bfp! But it was as negative as it gets, haha. At least we can get through this together! My hubby and I (we just got married in June) have been trying for about 2 months. It seems like forever though!!Click to expand...
> 
> My bbs never get sore or tender before my af so this is really out of the norm for me. And the blue veins popped up out of no where! I was examining my boobs one night because they hurt so much and I realized these dark blue veins running around the nipple area...they weren't there the night before :shrug:
> 
> Well test again in a couple days! It may just be too early for it to be a BFP :) but I hope this is your month!! :dust: .Click to expand...


----------



## PerfectLilLie

Omg my cheeks and ears are bright red and I noticed I seem to have so many pimples which is odd since I rarely get pimples. My hormone levels are up for sure! So many mixed emotions right now... :wacko:

:baby:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Sorry girls, AF is here and I am out. :cry: Will be back when 2WW is here for me. Best of luck to you and wishing you lots of :bfp: this month.
:flower::dust:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Heya ladies, i havent been on in a while and funny i started this thread and now too busy, just passing by to check up on everyone, welcome new members and :dust: for all!


----------



## readyORnot

:coffee:


----------



## Mas1118

Hello, wow, I love this thread! I had a pregnancy test Monday morning-BFN, but AF isn't due until thursday so it's not over yet! I have been nauseous today and now my boobs are somewhat painful not so much to touch but just kinda a pulsing pain. Since I've been on clomid(4th cycle) my cycles have been exactly 32 days long. I'm not sure if getting the hcg trigger will effect that but I guess well see. I'll be testing on Friday morning! Good luck everyone! FXed for us!


----------



## Babydusttoall

Ok y'all I'm new to this thread, well and thread actually. My story is a bit weird to most people i know and they just don't understand me so hoping someone here does or at least can relate. I was pressured into getting my tubes tied 6 years ago by my ex hubby. I am now happily remarried and we are ttc. We know the chances are real low atm but we cant afford to get them untied yet so I'm trying the fertility tracking route. I figure it cant hurt. As of right now i'm 4 days late with 2 bfns. I just started tracking so not sure when i ovulated but from what i'm reading and what mydays app said i'm guessing around the 23 or 24 which was cycle days 14 and 15. On cd 21 i had some twinges on my right side, cd 22 thru 24 i had a lot of mild cramping which made me think AF was coming but when i woke up it was gone. According to FF i'm at 10dpo which i understand is a bit early still to test so i'm still hopeful. Ive also had a lot of nasusa the last few days, havent actually thrown up tho, along with headaches and peeing a lot. My CM has also increased which has me running to the restroom a lot thinking im starting. DH loves your "pregnant untill proven otherwise" and reminds me of it anytime i start feeling like im out. I guess i just needed to vent and get it off my chest to other women, i love my hubby but i think most of the time hes saying what he thinks i want to hear just to make me smile. Any ideas? I'm I just crazy or am I in the right place? LOL


----------



## Babydusttoall

oh and i forgot to mention i'm on cd 25 of a normally 22 day cycle.


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

bump


----------



## Babydusttoall

Babydusttoall said:


> Ok y'all I'm new to this thread, well and thread actually. My story is a bit weird to most people i know and they just don't understand me so hoping someone here does or at least can relate. I was pressured into getting my tubes tied 6 years ago by my ex hubby. I am now happily remarried and we are ttc. We know the chances are real low atm but we cant afford to get them untied yet so I'm trying the fertility tracking route. I figure it cant hurt. As of right now i'm 4 days late with 2 bfns. I just started tracking so not sure when i ovulated but from what i'm reading and what mydays app said i'm guessing around the 23 or 24 which was cycle days 14 and 15. On cd 21 i had some twinges on my right side, cd 22 thru 24 i had a lot of mild cramping which made me think AF was coming but when i woke up it was gone. According to FF i'm at 10dpo which i understand is a bit early still to test so i'm still hopeful. Ive also had a lot of nasusa the last few days, havent actually thrown up tho, along with headaches and peeing a lot. My CM has also increased which has me running to the restroom a lot thinking im starting. DH loves your "pregnant untill proven otherwise" and reminds me of it anytime i start feeling like im out. I guess i just needed to vent and get it off my chest to other women, i love my hubby but i think most of the time hes saying what he thinks i want to hear just to make me smile. Any ideas? I'm I just crazy or am I in the right place? LOL

5 days late and counting. Pretty much symptom free atm, other then headaches and a stuffy nose and of course peeing a lot.


----------



## readyORnot

hi babydusttoall

Afraid I can't help with your situation but I'm sure you'll find women on here who can relate and who will be able to give you some great advice or information.

In the meantime and apart from your specific situation I am also a few days late, CD28 of a normally 23 day cycle so I can definitely sympathise on that front! Good luck to you and I hope you get the answers you want!


----------



## Babydusttoall

Thanks readyornot. I hope you get your BFP soon :)

any idea why my ticker says i'm waiting to ovulate? lol


----------



## readyORnot

probably because AF was due 4 days ago so your ticker's probably assuming it arrived on time!

rant alert:
As I sit here awaiting AF with dread, I had told myself I would NOT symptom-spot this month after AF showed up 9 days late last month.
So I've been ignoring the bloating, nausea, headaches, back pain etc as I had all those things last cycle and clearly I wasn't pregnant!! However, I can't ignore the bloating this month as it is so bad that my husband actually said to me this afternoon: "you're not pregnant or something are you?"
I mean, I normally have a washboard-flat stomach and now I literally look several months pregnant :nope:... I happen to have weighed myself on Friday (the day the bloating began) and I was 110lb same as usual.
I normally get bloating (but not this bad) for 2 days before AF and last month I had it for 2 weeks leading up to (my late) AF.

Aaaaaaaaaaaaarghhhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## LyndsJohnson

Hi Ladies, 

Oh my, I have soooooo loved reading through this thread....I have laughed and cried all the way through it! 

Firstly massive congratulations to everyone who has there BFP's......so exciting!! yay!!

And to all who don't have them yet......lots and lots of luck to you! 

I have no clue what is going on with me, my cycles have always been irregular and we aren't actually trying (wedding in 4 months, so we were waiting till after that) but we did have a bit of an accident on the 23rd Sept and since then I have been feeling sick most of the time with mild cramps on and off, 7 days later I had brown blood when I wiped (sorry tmi) that only lasted for one day and then nothing else since! And I am sooooo tired, I even had to get into bed at 8pm last night which is not like me at all! And, I don't know if this would be a symptom but I seem to be burping a lot more than normal! hahaha!!! Also, had a few dizzy spells and headaches but I think that is about it! Today would be 13days since the 23rd and I had a BFN this morning so I am super confused! is it still too early too tell? I know we weren't trying but I sooooo want it to be positive! fingers crossed :) xxxxx


----------



## readyORnot

good luck LyndsJohnson! It's crazy-making not knowing what's going on, so lots of sympathy and good luck to you!


----------



## LyndsJohnson

Thanks so much, good luck to you too! :)


----------



## Mas1118

I got proven wrong:( AF got me. good luck everyone! Maybe next cycle I'll get my BFP!


----------



## readyORnot

Mas1118 said:


> I got proven wrong:( AF got me. good luck everyone! Maybe next cycle I'll get my BFP!

fingers crossed for next cycle, sorry about AF!


----------



## josephine3

Becyboo__x said:


> I will join in here .. as i need all the advise i can get
> My AF was due 27th i got very faint pink when wiping..
> but nothing else but i thought that was the start of AF ..
> so used tampax.. when changing all that was there was brown
> discharge on the tip.. :shrug: .. had this for 5days now no blood
> or anything just brown/pink stuff .. and :bfn:'s :( .. iv looked it up
> about this but not got many answers don't know whats going off
> i never spot i always have a regular flow so i don't know what this is
> 
> I would be .. 18dpo today but i don't think i should say "im out"
> as iv not have a red flow? or any flow

Hi! In a similar situation over here. I have had a bit of red but only on the tip, like you say... on day 6 now and just a little brown when i 'check'. i dont know what to think :shrug:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Heya ladies, hows everyone doing in their cycles? I totally forgot about babies and all, been so busy.....maybe its a good thing, to relax and chill, that would prolly bring us a surprise :p


----------



## rainbows_x

Hi girls, I'm 4, almost 5 days late, haven't tested since the day before AF was due as I ran out of tests and money, testing tomorrow though!
I feel pregnant, look pregnant, sickness, constipation, hungry, the whole shebang! Ugh, I don't want to get my hopes up :(


----------



## HisGrace

I love the name of this thread. Hope it's okay if I join.


----------



## littlesara

well ladies, i'm hoping i can join this thread too! My situation: On CD56 now, no bleeding whatsoever. Symptoms: hungry, peeing alot, tired super tired. cranky, stuffy nose, headaches, and HOT flashes every day, all day, for the last few weeks. All tests point to BFN though. ...........so a bit confused. i am 42, was wondering if I'm going through the change already. but then last night, after the shower, blue veins!!! all over my breasts. so,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,what do you think ladies? i'm going to make an appointment for the doc, to have a physical, maybe some tests, to see where I am at. I just can't imagine, that i am going through the change just all of a sudden. also, very hungry, and had what i believe was IB around 10 days after we BD's (around O time).help i'm so confused. do you think a doctor would run tests to see where I am? any suggestions?


----------



## josephine3

littlesara said:


> well ladies, i'm hoping i can join this thread too! My situation: On CD56 now, no bleeding whatsoever. Symptoms: hungry, peeing alot, tired super tired. cranky, stuffy nose, headaches, and HOT flashes every day, all day, for the last few weeks. All tests point to BFN though. ...........so a bit confused. i am 42, was wondering if I'm going through the change already. but then last night, after the shower, blue veins!!! all over my breasts. so,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,what do you think ladies? i'm going to make an appointment for the doc, to have a physical, maybe some tests, to see where I am at. I just can't imagine, that i am going through the change just all of a sudden. also, very hungry, and had what i believe was IB around 10 days after we BD's (around O time).help i'm so confused. do you think a doctor would run tests to see where I am? any suggestions?

I am still getting all the symptoms with bfns too. So frustrating. Im getting really upset because I feel so pregnant yet the tests say no... researching online didnt help cos there are women out there who never test positive the whole way through their pregnancy!! its rare but happens. some also finally tested positive at about 10 weeks. :shrug:


----------



## taterz

Just proves there's hope for us yet! Team PUPO!


----------



## sarahandalan

i need your help girls, i am 9 days late and have had a few bfn's. but i tested on monday and there was a faint second line. i haven't tested again yet but do you think this is it?

thanks x


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

sarahandalan said:


> i need your help girls, i am 9 days late and have had a few bfn's. but i tested on monday and there was a faint second line. i haven't tested again yet but do you think this is it?
> 
> thanks x

Could very well be. Give it another 3-5 days and test again. The line should get darker. But don't worry if doesn't, as long as it's there. You would need to check your hCG levels with your doctor. :hugs: GL :hi:


----------



## HisGrace

Hi ladies. Im currently either 11 or 12 DPO Bfn. I tested at 8/9 DPO and 9/10 DPO and got Bfn. Last.night at 10/11 DPO i though i spotted af on the tp. I started crying right there on the toilet. DH came.in the bathroom and knew exactly what was wrong. I wiped a few more times and the tp was dry. No blood which made me happy but also no cm which made me sad. Today she didn't show up so Im hoping my eyes were playing tricks on me. I've been cramping for 7 days now although Im not convinced some of it wasn't my digestive system. Im scared to test again and get a bfn and hubby said i shouldn't test until i know for sure. Men just don't get it. He has no clue that in the past 6 cycles I've almost gone through 25 tests. But i bought i frer that i was going to use on Saturday but I've decided to wait until Monday when Im at least a day late. The Bfns were just making it so hard for me to keep believing. Whew that felt good getting that off my chest. 

Sorry for any typos. Im on my phone.


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

welcome new members!!!! remember ladies, your PUPO! Stay positive, even if the witch gets you, your a month closer to that moment! =)


----------



## Chime

I'm pregnant until proven otherwise again. I'm only aprox 3DPO, but I already FEEL pregnant. lol My only symptoms is having to pee a lot and being very tired.

Good luck ladies!


----------



## ronnie211797

I am not sure exactly how many DPO I am. We have been trying for two months now and I haven't been charting. I believe AF is due on the 16th and I haven't had any PMS. I have many symptoms including irritability, frequent urination, fatigue, unusually high temps 98.9 - 99.4, heavy breasts, weird dreams, extremely clear skin, chapped lips, bloating, gas, strange lower abdominal pain, fast growing hair, bleeding gums, joint pain, nausea, heartier appetite, and general I'm pregnant feeling... Maybe this is it for me?...


----------



## readyORnot

ronnie211797 said:


> I am not sure exactly how many DPO I am. We have been trying for two months now and I haven't been charting. I believe AF is due on the 16th and I haven't had any PMS. I have many symptoms including irritability, frequent urination, fatigue, unusually high temps 98.9 - 99.4, heavy breasts, weird dreams, extremely clear skin, chapped lips, bloating, gas, strange lower abdominal pain, fast growing hair, bleeding gums, joint pain, nausea, heartier appetite, and general I'm pregnant feeling... Maybe this is it for me?...

Fingers crossed!! When are you testing?


----------



## HisGrace

ronnie211797 said:


> I am not sure exactly how many DPO I am. We have been trying for two months now and I haven't been charting. I believe AF is due on the 16th and I haven't had any PMS. I have many symptoms including irritability, frequent urination, fatigue, unusually high temps 98.9 - 99.4, heavy breasts, weird dreams, extremely clear skin, chapped lips, bloating, gas, strange lower abdominal pain, fast growing hair, bleeding gums, joint pain, nausea, heartier appetite, and general I'm pregnant feeling... Maybe this is it for me?...

That definitely sounds positive to me. When will you be testing?

I am either 12 or 13 DPO I don't have any symptoms, but I'm so excited about getting my :bfp: on Sunday when I test!


----------



## ronnie211797

JehovahsGrace said:


> ronnie211797 said:
> 
> 
> I am not sure exactly how many DPO I am. We have been trying for two months now and I haven't been charting. I believe AF is due on the 16th and I haven't had any PMS. I have many symptoms including irritability, frequent urination, fatigue, unusually high temps 98.9 - 99.4, heavy breasts, weird dreams, extremely clear skin, chapped lips, bloating, gas, strange lower abdominal pain, fast growing hair, bleeding gums, joint pain, nausea, heartier appetite, and general I'm pregnant feeling... Maybe this is it for me?...
> 
> That definitely sounds positive to me. When will you be testing?
> 
> I am either 12 or 13 DPO I don't have any symptoms, but I'm so excited about getting my :bfp: on Sunday when I test!Click to expand...

I plan on testing next week around the 24th I may not be able to wait that long and may end up testing on Sunday.


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

So.......anyone else out there pregnant until proven otherwise? :flower:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

bump!


----------



## SSmith

hiya Glitter,

I was last cycle but Af proved me wrong right when FF said she would :( It sucks how much our minds play tricks on us. As for this cycle i'm only on CD6 so havent even gotten to the trying stage lol. 

How about you? where are you in your cycle?

:dust:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

hi ssmith! today Miss. Monthly arrived again, so its CD1 for me, are you trying anything new this month? im feeling really hopeful this month more than any other months, im wondering if thats a sign, ha! or is it my mind playing tricks too:haha: how long have you been TTC? seinding you lots and lots of baby dust :baby:


----------



## SSmith

Glitter_Berrie said:


> hi ssmith! today Miss. Monthly arrived again, so its CD1 for me, are you trying anything new this month? im feeling really hopeful this month more than any other months, im wondering if thats a sign, ha! or is it my mind playing tricks too:haha: how long have you been TTC? seinding you lots and lots of baby dust :baby:

Only thing different this cycle is DH is no longer on the road so better chances of catching the egg 
Thinking about trying soy next cycle if no luck this time around. As for what cycle not really sure with him not being home much missed a bunch but been trying for a year. First one with him home everyday 
tho. He was home last cycle on time so i'm gonna say cycle 2 so I don't feel so bad loo.


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

oh thats great! now that he wont be on the road he will be with you! idk about soya but i heard good stuff about it, im gonna try pre seed and folic acid, i heard grapefruit juice is a plus!


----------



## SSmith

Well gonna start the :sex: today since i O anywhere between cd12 -15 lol. Forgot to mention before I do take prenatal vitamins also, I know it doesnt help you with TTC but figured a good head start in case wouldnt hurt.

On a side note, I took one sip of my morning coffee yesterday and started puking :( I know TTC can play tricks on ya and make you have symptoms when your not actually pregnant but to have them before O is just insane lol. Hopefully it was just a 24hr stomache bug or something. I know its possible to bleed and still be pregnant but since I temp i'm pretty sure thats not the case. I havent read anything online about someone whos temps changed normally thruout their cycle while pregnant. Everyone says we're not out till the :witch: shows but for me thats not enough to convince me lol, i'm out when my temps drop and stay down. I know they wouldnt jump mid cycle if I wasnt ovulating. 

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

thats true, your not out until the witch shows her face!!!! have fun BD'ing i hope you catch that eggy! well im CD2 now so im preparing my TTC cocktail mix of vitamins and stuff, im gonna try fertility yoga, there were succesful stories about that


----------



## naomi.ttc

Hello ladies joining the team here is my story....im a 21 year old have 2 kids from previous relationship nd been ttc for 2 years no luck took soy isoflavones my last cycle in may 25 no af since then symptom are sore tender breast nausea fatigue bt heres the twist all test are neg took a test july 8 neg that was a urine test then blood test july 9 neg hpt 18 neg nd another hpt yesterday 23 all negative:(..going crazy..help


----------



## armymama2012

Well I am 10 dpo. Testing at 14 dpo. I have every symptom that I did in January when we got pregnant last time before our miscarriage so hoping thats a good sign.


----------



## Aiden187

im 13 dpo and i tested today and got negative,im due for my af tomorrow ,my implantation was 9 or 10 dpo ,do i still have a chance,also ive had the same symptoms when i was prego with my son


----------



## armymama2012

I would say you still have a chance. I would wait til 16 dpo if she doesnt show up and test again.


----------



## Aiden187

im hoping so,even though i have really bad cramps and lower back pain


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Aiden187 said:


> im hoping so,even though i have really bad cramps and lower back pain

ouu good luck i hope you get that sticky bean!!!  babydust!!


----------



## LadyKam

Hello everyone I wanted to join this wonderful thread too. I love all the positivity. I am PUPO and I intent to act like it until proven otherwise. I would say I am about 3 or 4 dpo and the preggo symptoms I am having is slight pressure/cramps and very bad bloating. Aside from that nothing else at the moment.


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

welcome ladykam! yes mam theres lotta positivity in here, we are all PUPO!!! nothing and no one stands in our way but the ugly witch herself :thumbup:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

armymama2012 said:


> I would say you still have a chance. I would wait til 16 dpo if she doesnt show up and test again.

yep keep testing!!! and your not out until that witch shows up! until then the ball is in your court hun:thumbup:


----------



## LadyKam

Well she better not show her face around here, I am enjoying being PUPO at the moment. Today I am noticing alot of creamy cm I never get this, I did when I was way younger but never in recent years. I guess I haven't ovulated on my own in years. How's everyone else doing? I know we are just all looking forward to our sticky little beans.


----------



## Aiden187

well girl im 15 dpo 1 day late and tested bfn this morning,it was a cheap dollar tree one but still got sad.................


----------



## LadyKam

Aiden187 said:


> well girl im 15 dpo 1 day late and tested bfn this morning,it was a cheap dollar tree one but still got sad.................

I understand how it feels but if there is still no sign of Af then I wouldn't count it out just yet. Here's to more :dust:for you.


----------



## Aiden187

LadyKam said:


> Aiden187 said:
> 
> 
> well girl im 15 dpo 1 day late and tested bfn this morning,it was a cheap dollar tree one but still got sad.................
> 
> I understand how it feels but if there is still no sign of Af then I wouldn't count it out just yet. Here's to more :dust:for you.Click to expand...

thank you,my back is in terrible pain,it hurts so bad,its like a burning sensation ,so weird


----------



## lioninmyheart

hey everyone lots of dust<3 i got my :bfn: again, was positive at 8dpo hasn't been since! my cervix feels high but hard and my AF is due today so guess i can keep the hope still!!! xoxoxox :shrug:


----------



## Aiden187

someone help me please,idk what this is but im having super bad lower back pain,like burning sensation,im almost 2 days late,and i have like a stabbing pain on my fron left side,i know its not normal,any help would awesome


----------



## lioninmyheart

Aiden187 said:


> someone help me please,idk what this is but im having super bad lower back pain,like burning sensation,im almost 2 days late,and i have like a stabbing pain on my fron left side,i know its not normal,any help would awesome

if it gets too bad id say the ER but maybe its just AF and her ugly face?? <3 hope you're okay


----------



## Aiden187

im 2 days late and af is a no show,ive never had pain like this from my period ever,i hope its just that lol


----------



## lioninmyheart

i just went to check my cervix again and had a tiny bit of bright red blood. so I'm guessing I'm done for. i wish you the best i hope you get your BFP soon <3


----------



## Aiden187

im sorry girl,there is always nest month


----------



## LadyKam

lioninmyheart~yes there is always next month to get your bfp and we will keep hoping for the best.
Aiden187~last month I had some of the same things, bad back pain with stabbing in my lower pelvis, it was really weird for me but I was not late for Af and in fact she showed her ugly head two days early to be exact. Well I'm over her now. Have you tested again or yet? If it gets to bad I would call my doctor especially if the pains interfered with my daily activities.

I'm more crampy then usual this month its still touch and go. I can't get no good sleep at night, still don't know what that is about. Nothing more then some dull pains on the left side of my stomach. I'm still waiting to see that bfp on my test.


----------



## Aiden187

Hey girl yes I'm on the 16 dpo and today should be the 3 day of getting my period ,so ill wait and see,and I tested negative this morning,I'm never late so I'm confused...


----------



## LadyKam

How is everyone doing today. I hope everyone is fine. I am about the same since yesterday still kinda bloated although I have gotten some relief. Nice soothing bath sure calms things down a bit. Nothing else new Seeming very gassy though so more of the same. Anyone else feeling different/better/hopeful/more symptoms?


----------



## Aiden187

tomorrow is my last day i would have been on my af ,and so far no sign of her


----------



## Aiden187

.today was a very sad day for me,i went from happy to heart broken and tears,all the pain i was having was due to a miscarriage,only god knows why he does what he does,and im no one to judge him,but it hurts so bad,i just want to cry and cry,but i think of how hard it was to conceive my son and how much he makes me happy and that i should be thankful i have him,i wish i was like all the other normal moms out there who have so many kids,and some of them don't even realize how lucky they are,i pray one day i get another baby for my son,i took 5 years to get my son,so maybe in another 5 ill get another,i knew it was to good to be true..


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Aiden187 said:


> .today was a very sad day for me,i went from happy to heart broken and tears,all the pain i was having was due to a miscarriage,only god knows why he does what he does,and im no one to judge him,but it hurts so bad,i just want to cry and cry,but i think of how hard it was to conceive my son and how much he makes me happy and that i should be thankful i have him,i wish i was like all the other normal moms out there who have so many kids,and some of them don't even realize how lucky they are,i pray one day i get another baby for my son,i took 5 years to get my son,so maybe in another 5 ill get another,i knew it was to good to be true..

im sorry ((hugs)) i hope you feel better!


----------



## LadyKam

I'm sorry Aiden187. I it is very hard for us who want kids and cannot have them when we want to. There is something that keeps reminding me that great things are worth fighting for. I am a little stronger this time TTC as last time did not work out and we never conceived except for one chemical, so I understand. I know our time will surely come and nothing will stop it. This forum is such a blessing with ladies who will lift us up when we are down and we are here if you need to talk.


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

LadyKam said:


> I'm sorry Aiden187. I it is very hard for us who want kids and cannot have them when we want to. There is something that keeps reminding me that great things are worth fighting for. I am a little stronger this time TTC as last time did not work out and we never conceived except for one chemical, so I understand. I know our time will surely come and nothing will stop it. This forum is such a blessing with ladies who will lift us up when we are down and we are here if you need to talk.

shes absolutley right, this is the right thread to come to, we are here to help you, my thoughts and prayers go out to you


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Check out our "TTC prayer thread" its my fav place to be on this site


----------



## LadyKam

Hey ladies how is everyone doing today? Spreading around wishes for Bfp's and more baby dust. I am officially 4 days away from testing that's when af is supposed to be due but I better not even see the sight of Af or I am running her away, seriously I have told Af she is not welcome here this month but she can return in about 10 months lol that gives me time to get pregnant and have a baby before she is welcome again. Went in the see the baby doctor today and gave DH S/A to have it tested. I am praying that his little men are okay, as that would be one less thing to add to the equation. Doctor will call me today with the results so I will share them when I get them.


----------



## LadyKam

Hello ladies how is everyone today. Looks like AF is showing her ugly face or what looks like af anyway. DH sperm did not come back very good so he going to see a urologist to help with it.


----------



## SSmith

Hey Ladies,

Haven't posted in awhile, I O'd later then normal this month so according to FF we didnt DTD on the right days, but then it only counts 3 days before O and ive read sperm can live up to 5 lol. I didnt think I had a chance this month but on 7dpo i had a huge dip of almost a full degree, went below coverline then back up the next day. I know that doesnt mean anything since ive had one once before and AF showed up but i'm keeping my fingers crossed anyhow. 

Hope ya'll are doing well and :dust: to everyone.


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Hey guys omg great news and tmi I'm sorry but im 6dpo and for the past 3 days im getting a gush of wet cm like I peed myself!!!!!!!!! I never ever had this happened to me before and I'm so excited!!!!!! Can't wait to test!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## SSmith

Woot good luck glitter :-D 

Update:
7dpo bbt dip. I double checked last month and that dip didn't go below coverline like this one did
8dpo horrible stomach cramps that had me curled up in a ball
9dpo got a fever blister which isn't normal for me
11dpo (today) my Starbucks mocha made my stomach do flip flops and its my favorite drink.
Gonna suck if I can't drink em for 9 months ha ha.
Trying to save my last test from last cycle till day af is due, can't take anymore bfns :-(


----------



## SSmith

12dpo today, FF gave me my possible triphasic chart message today. woot woot, first time getting that msg so hope its a good sign. my stomachs a little crampy and i have a slight headache but both could be from stress, either way their not worth writing home about. Its kinda weird, ive had months where I just "knew" I was prego and wasnt, this month I feel nothing, what few syptoms Ive had my mind as easily convicened its self that its for some other reason instead of going "oh my, could this be it?". Who knows maybe thats a sign in itself. Sorry for my rambling guess i'm getting a little nervous the closer to T day I get.


----------



## SSmith

LadyKam said:


> Hello ladies how is everyone today. Looks like AF is showing her ugly face or what looks like af anyway. DH sperm did not come back very good so he going to see a urologist to help with it.

Sorry to hear AF showing up and hope every thing turns out alright with DH.:hugs:


----------



## SSmith

whelp I am now 17dpo and 1 day late for AF. I know a day late isnt unusual but its got me going nuts wondering. I went back over my charts since i first started charting in May of 2011, and in that 1+yr I have never had a 31+ day cycle. A few 30's here and there but most were 27 to 29, with 28 being the highest. If 28 days is my normal length when I Ovulate on time blah blah blah lol, that would technically put me 3 days late. Now i know it depends on when you O and your LP, well I O between 12 and 15 with 14 being most often, and my LP is 12 to 15 with 13 the most common so that puts me 4 days late. ugh so many numbers, to many options. I'm so regretting using my last test at 13dpo, i thought my dip at 7dpo was implantation so figured it would be pos 6 days later. ](*,) Anyways, FF says AF was due yesterday and is now telling me i'm free to POAS and I dont have any :cry: Oh i looked up FF results per brand at 17dpo and FRER only had a 96 wow seems kinda low for being late for AF. What tests do you swear by?

sorry for the long post I guess i needed to vent.

Edit: oh and FF gave me the tripashic msg for the first time this month. Chart stalkers please take a look and tell me what you think. The last 2 days my temp has dropped back down but ive been getting up 3 or 4 times at night to use the restroom and hitting the snooze a few times before waking up enough to remember to temp so I dont think they are correct. They are above coverline (in my normal post-O range) but even if they are right then i should of started yesterday, i usually spot the day my temp drops and get full blown AF then next day which would of been today.


----------



## LadyKam

FX crossed for you. I haven't charted in a long time so its pretty hard for me to read charts now. As far as the test I cannot tell either as I only got on BFP in my life and it was a chemical, I used a cheap one, so I'm not to good with that either. Sorry I've been no help to you but I am hoping you get a BFP when you test. :bfp:


----------



## SSmith

just having some place to vent and knowing others take the time to read it helps.


----------



## SSmith

Well the witch got me on Wednesday. Guess it was the stress making me late. Oh well on to the next cycle.


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

ugh! i had a chemical!!! :nope:


----------



## SSmith

sorry Glitter :hugs:


----------



## LadyKam

SSmith- Sorry Af showed her face wishing you :dust:and FX for you this time.

Glitter_Berrie- How you been doing hoping you are ok :hugs:


----------



## picklepot

Hello ladies X

I was one of the First Ladies to be on this thread 3 &1/2 years ago X
It resulted in a beautiful, healthy baby boy (so very blessed)...... Well, now I'm back... Ttc baby #2 and symptom spotting like mad! 
I've no idea how many dpo I am but I am CD22 of a (usually) 35 day cycle.
Cramping like mad on cd 18 to even now so am hoping this is a positive thing!
An obvious lack of CM but when checking CP (currently completely out of reach) there is some lotion CM! 

So...... I'm hoping REALLY HARD and have my fc for you all too xxx

Lots of luck ...... It's GREAT to be back &#10084;&#65039; Xx


----------



## Just1more2

Hi Pickle! I have just finished reading through all 130+ pages of this thread and it was an emotional rollercoaster for a good portion of it! 

I would like to join this lovely PUPO-ness if you will have me! 
I am currently 8DPO after a Chemical Pregnancy last cycle. 
I O'd exactly a week late this cycle and now I expect AF a week later than usual, right ON or after Thanksgiving:dohh:

I always feel like I am unlucky because my cycles are long (normally around 36-37 days) and I O around CD 19 (late this month) so my TWW ends up being a lot closer to a THREE-WW! Urrrgh... sooo looonnngg to wait!:coffee:

I have some unusual symptoms for me #1 being cramping *more like pinches or stabs* in my lower belly/Va-JayJay area :blush: I don't even get cramps during AF or ovulation so any cramping at all is significant for me.
#2 for the last 2 days TERRIBLE heartburn. I have never had heartburn to speak of other than when I was pregnant with DS 6 years ago.
#3 Serious constipation. This is an occasional problem for me, but it usually goes a way pretty quickly. Gas:blush: usually accompanies this and that holds true this TWW.

Would love someone to SS with! PUPO for life!! :happydance:


----------



## picklepot

Hey just1more2! 
I LOVED your post X I have to be honest, I didn't realise it had become
Such an old thread until after I posted again but I'm pleased I did X this was the place that literally got me through my tww and yes - incredibly emotional throughout too with some sad and very beautiful stories X

It wasn't a thread I started but as I loved it so much I definitely would love to resurrect it again :) xxxx come join the 'pregnant until proven otherwise (pupo)' clan :) it's awesome to share it with you xx 

Your symptoms sound awesome!! I also have a long cycle (sometimes up to 43 days) but am more recently holding around the 33 day Mark xx

Keep your symptoms coming - I love hearing them all xxx

I'm not so crampy any more but the gas (sorry - tmi...) the gas isn't normal! Lol xx
Baby dust to you xxxx


----------



## Just1more2

Thanks Pickle!! I am excited for this, but I am also really nervous. I want a sib for my son so bad and I am totally impatient. Bad Combo! :haha:

I forgot to mention in my first post how much of a CUTIE your son is. I mean, come on! :thumbup:

I also forgot to mention the CM! Oh lordie, the CM. I never really dry up after O, but there is a ton of that sh** this TWW! I remember making mention of this as a symptom with my chemical, but I don't remember it lasting this long. I hope it is a good sign and not an indicator of :witch: getting ready to fly in...


----------



## picklepot

Ah thank you xxx he was only 6 weeks old in that piccy X he's 3 & 1/2 years old now &#55357;&#56881;&#55357;&#56881; X that is one of my favourite pics though :) X

Oooo that sounds like an awesome sign X I'm the opposite....... So much so I think AF is on her way but have EVERYTHING crossed for you (and me :) )

I'm really sorry about your chemical :( I'm so impatient too and really want a sibling for my monster too but my hubby works nights so it's always tricky with timing :( not even sure I saw any ewcm this month at all!!!! :( x


----------



## Just1more2

I always refer to my son as a monster too, must be a little boy thing!

My OH worked nights until very recently which really made it hard. I have a hard time... motivating myself late at night.:haha: But the last 2 cycles I have begun using OPK's and they have made a world of difference for me. The first month using them was my chemical. I really hope they work for us the second time around too!! It makes me wish I had started using them so much sooner... Oh well!! Here we are!

Sometimes it's the months where you have the least symptoms that are:bfp: and I really hope that's the case for you!! XX

I keep searching for the same symptoms I had with my chemical and I'm not seeing them. That makes my nervous for this cycle, but I know that every preg is different, so I PUPO ON!!:thumbup:

I have fingers and toes crossed for us!:hugs:


----------



## picklepot

Oh I SOOOO know X

I'm really sorry about your chemical :( perhaps this month is different because you have a sticky :) 
I feel really 'periody' today.... Like she's just around the corner but still have 12 days until she's due...... Stay away witchy!!!!! 

Xxx
PUPO!!!!! Good luck lovely :) xx


----------



## Just1more2

Thank you for the sympathy about my chemical. Almost no one even knows that we are trying, so I never really had anyone to talk to about it except SO and men never really understand. I stopped being miserable pretty quickly, but it is on my mind every day. The what could have been, you know? Like, I would be 9 weeks today... That kind of breaks my heart. But what's done is done and we just move on. :hugs: We are strong women! 

Also, I was in a preg buddy board with a wonderful lady that had the same EDD as me and she had a MC at almost 8 weeks. :nope:Now that, I just can't imagine. Be grateful for the little things, I guess... 

I hope this one (PUPO right!?) is sticky. Even an early loss burns you and makes you nervous about everything. That is why I am going to REALLLYY try to hold out for AF before testing. I do have an IC (which is how I got my first BFP last time at 9DPO) that is "burning a hole in my pocket" so to speak! and I may use it just because I would rather know if I at least am pregnant for a little while. Recurring CP's are rare, I guess, and if it happens again I will at least have something to bring to the doctor's attention if it comes down to that. That probably sounds crazy :dohh::dohh:


----------



## Just1more2

Have you any idea what DPO you are yet?


----------



## picklepot

I know what you mean X we're really tough but sometimes we just need to chat with other people who we don't even know to make it easier X
A chemical really must have been heartbreaking but I look
At it that it was just testing out the cushioning for the next sticky &#10084;&#65039; Xx

I would be devastated to suffer a Mc (although I'm pretty certain I have had one before many years ago but before I even knew I was pregnant if that makes sense..... We know our bodies, right? That certainly wasn't a 'normal' period X however, I'll never know so it isn't something that I think about which I'm really lucky for xxxx

I'm really none the wiser as to my dpo. I COULD be 9dpo but I'm not certain so
Will have to wait to see if AF shows lol X 

Tonight my tummy has felt full of gas :( a really sore kind of pain but no gas and it's so uncomfortable :) ..... Let's hoppppeeeeee!!! Xxx


----------



## Just1more2

I have looked back at my notes and it looks like yesterday may have been 9DPO instead of 10, so we are kind of cycle buddies too! :winkwink: 
So... you know how I said I had that one cheapie? Well I used it. BFN - stark white. I feel silly because I know it is early, but I got my first faint at 9ish DPO with my chemical and I can't help but feel disappointed. 

BUT!! I found a surprise IC that I didn't even know I had hiding in with my OPK's!!! I'm taking it as a lucky sign!:thumbup: This one I am for sure not using until next week sometime. 

What do you have going on for symptoms today? 

I have some insanely sore glutes for no reason that I can think of. It hurts to sit down! Very weird for me, and yesterday I felt like I had been hit by a train. Or like a cold was coming on, achey and sore all over and very sluggish/tired. My brain was foggy, but that is all gone today. I feel great!
I am still getting loads of CM, still a creamy/lotion consistency. 
I am still very constipated (sorry!) 
My boobs are starting to get random, short shooting pains, but they don't hurt when touched at all which is strange. 

I really want this to be our month!!:baby:

Sending lots of :dust: your way!! XXX


----------



## picklepot

Oh yay for cycle buddies :) xx
Your symptoms all sound really positive, lovely!! 9dpo is quite early to test so don't be disheartened because we're pupo ;) The cold symptoms
Sound great as do the shooting pains in your (.)(.) :) fc SOOOO much for you xx

Well...... I don't know if I'm imagining it, but I think my (.)(.) are a little sore actually. Tender really and it might be total wishful thinking but I went to the bathroom earlier and there were two small brownish cm dots in my underwear. One slightly bigger than the other which was about the size of a pin head......... Praying that this was an IB!!! I had IB with my first BFP and I remember it even to this day. It was about the size of a 20p and watery brown...... This was much smaller so may just have been nothing but I can't tell you how excited I was when I saw it lol X

I'm STILL stupidly gassy..... It's mad but feel less bloated.
Cramping has eased right off now and still almost an absence of cm???

Arrrggghhhhhh!!! TWW is hideous lol xxx

Ok.... This HAS to
Be our month!!!!!!!!!


----------



## picklepot

..... Oh and I'm sitting by a radiator... FREEZING!!!


----------



## Just1more2

:happydance::happydance: Woot Woot!! I so hope that's IB for you!! I'm actually a little jelly, I NEVER get IB! I really hope there is a bean snuggling in for you!! The tata soreness is a good thing too! 

I have no new symptoms today (11DPO) but the cramping seems to have gone away. Still have the creamy CM and constipation:nope:. I still have the stuffies in my face, but sore throat is gone. 

I have heard that feeling cold can be a good sign! I seem the opposite, I have been running really warm the last week or so. OH has noticed I havn't been keeping the radiator on so high as I usually do:haha:. 

I hate that I feel out a little bit (I mean PUPO right?) Ugh... I just feel like, last month I was so calm. I didn't symptom spot, I was barely on BnB. I just knew it was different that time. Now I am doing all of those things and I don't have that sureness that I had with my chemical. I worry that my subconscious is trying to tell me not to get my hopes up. I want this so bad...
Ok, sorry. Ranting over. I am PUPO, I am PUPO, I am PUPO. I just need to keep telling myself that! Thanks for being here for me and I am here for you!! :hugs: 

Keep those awesome symptoms coming!!:baby::happydance:


----------



## Just1more2

I am sooooo hooooooottttt!! I feel like I am about to come on with a fever, but my skin doesn't feel like a fever. And I have so much saliva (sorry) it's like I have to swallow every 10 seconds... yuck!


----------



## picklepot

I'm so unsure if it was IB as it was so tiny but I'm praying it is X
Still feel like AF is on her way and trying really hard to remain PUPO but like you, I am finding it hard.
I'm worried that in searching rather than symptoms just 'happening' X 
My legs felt like I'd worked out yesterday and I was exhausted..... But that's it really xxx

Let's stay pos because I've heard being hot is a great sign too as is lots of saliva xxxx

No need to thank me X that's what we're all here for xxxx


----------



## Just1more2

So i took my last IC this morning (12DPO) with FMU can you take a look at it? I see a faint line in person within the time window, but i want your opinion. I am not getting excited because i am nervous of another chemical, but i have a CBD i intend to use around AF time this week.:thumbup:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test484112


----------



## picklepot

Omg!!!!! I see it!!!!!!

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## picklepot

I'm feeling VERY excited for you right now!!!! That's an amazing early line! Xx

Today I had REALLY heavy cramping for about 3 minutes.... As if I was having a severe period cramp.....no idea why but when I checked later, cervix was still totally out of reach! Oh man..... Pllleeeeeeeaaaasssseeeeee!!!!

I have had a couple of funny sharp twinges behind tummy button and generally feeling pretty rubbish but we had a late night last night and my little one has a horrid cough so may just be that....... This bit is SO RUBBISH :( but a little exciting too lol xx


----------



## Just1more2

Thanks! I am going nuts now... bought some FRERs this afternoon. This is the one I just took https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test484189 EEEEEEK!!! I am trying to keep an even keel in case of another chemical or some other issue. Can't get my hopes too high. 

I bet you that was implantation cramping. The more i think back about it i remember waking up out of a dead sleep the other night with some intense cramping but i thought it was a tummy problem not a uterus problem. Now i'm thinking that may have been implantation for me. I really hope that's what it is for you too!! The spotting you had could have been from your lining prepping for little beanie!:baby:

Do you have any idea when you might test? I have everything crossed that i possibly can for you. I want to be preg buddies with you too!!! :hugs:


----------



## Just1more2

My cervix has been way way up the last week too. I can reach it if i really try and it seems to be tilted back. very closed. today it is kind of softer though but still high and closed


----------



## picklepot

Awwwww I can't see it so clearly in this one on my phone :( the first one definitely though! Xxx
This is so blooming exciting!! 
I have been constantly cramping since CD18 and tomorrow will be CD28!! 10 days of cramps??? That's can't be a coincidence, surely?? 
My cervix is completely out of reach! Couldn't tell you whether it was soft,hard, open or closed?? I'm so unsure..... Half of me thinks 'yep - DEFINITELY done it this time' but the other isn't convinced at all:-S X

My cycles are anything from 28 to 43 but more recently about 33 days X I'll probably wait until cd35 to test xx
Pregnancy buddies would be AMAZEBALLS!!!!! Xx


----------



## picklepot

Oh...... And right now, I feeL REALLY sick!!!


----------



## Just1more2

There has to be something to that cramping! Come on BFP! I am rooting for you all the way!
I felt the same way. Even as I was dipping my IC in the cup I was convincing myself that it would be BFN. You are PUPO!
I want this so bad for you! :hugs:


----------



## picklepot

Thanks lovely X have you tested again? I tested this morn and was bfn :( xx


----------



## CarlyP

Hi, can I join please?

TTC #3 for 22 cycles now, we have an appointment with a gynecologist on Christmas Eve because after having blood tests done with my GP it's showing that I don't ovulate every month..... so I am 6DPO according to my chart but I only did OPK's so could still not have. Due to test on the 30th!

Looking forward to getting to know you all :)


----------



## picklepot

Definitely!! Please come and join X the more the merrier!! Xx
It took me 3years to conceive with my ds and it was only by using a clear blue fertility monitor. First month I used it I got my BFP but I'm wondering if I don't ovulate each month either as It hasn't been detecting anything for a while :( X

Good luck with your appt, lovely but as this is team PuPO, you won't need it :) xxxx


----------



## CarlyP

Thank you for the welcome :flower:

I need to start temping again then I will clearly see if it happens!

Have you spoken to a doctor about it?


----------



## picklepot

You're welcome :)

No - I haven't X had a really strange load of cycles at the beginning of the year until about June - one period every two weeks... I think it was stress as it's all
Settled down since we remortgaged! 

I gave up using the monitor a couple of months ago but decided that if I don't get my magical BFP this cycle, I'll be investing in more sticks! :) 

Just1more2 - are you going to do another test? Make sure you give us a pic of that beautiful 2nd line if you do xxxxxx


----------



## Just1more2

Welcome Carly! :hugs:

I have had great luck with Wondfo OPKs that you can get from Amazon.com. It took me a long time to bite the bullet and actually admit i needed more than CM to tell me if i was or was not Oing. Since i started using them, i realized that i don't O until around CD 20-23.
BFP first month using them, but that ended up being a chemical. This month i have faint lines that i am trying not to get too excited about yet. I am afraid of another chemical. 

Pickle - In answer to your question, i do not intend to test again until Wednesday FMU. I want to wait and give my body time to build up HCG and use my CBD so i can see the word!:happydance: I will be at the in-laws for thanksgiving that day and want to know if i should or should not have wine with dinner. :dohh: also AF is due on Thursday. 

If i have a pg on Wednesday, and i dont start bleeding by the end of the weekend, i will take my other FRER to make sure there is a really strong line. That will ease my mind about another chemical. 

Gosh, it seems so confusing! haha


----------



## Just1more2

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2356407-12dpo-wondfo-fmu-faint-line-2.html

I posted a couple of pics of my FRER yesterday in the above forum for your viewing pleasure. Please let me know what you think!! There is also another pic of my IC on the first page.:blush:

FX for both of you girls!:thumbup:


----------



## picklepot

Just1more2 said:


> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2356407-12dpo-wondfo-fmu-faint-line-2.html
> 
> I posted a couple of pics of my FRER yesterday in the above forum for your viewing pleasure. Please let me know what you think!! There is also another pic of my IC on the first page.:blush:
> 
> FX for both of you girls!:thumbup:

Oh my! It's so exciting and confusing too X 
I can't wait to see your next BFP Just1more2!! :) X feeling confident for you, lovely. Xx

I'm still cramping (!!!!!!!!) white lotion cm but only when I check cp and cervix still totally out of reach!!! Xx

If these are AF symptoms, I will ACTUALLY cry!!!


----------



## Just1more2

Pickle, if these are AF symptoms, i will cry with you. Lotion CM is something i have had since O and it was one of my notes from last cycle too! Fx this is a good sign for you!! 

I have to keep telling myself "Wednesday, FMU... Wednesday, FMU" because I'm itching so badly to pee on one of the tests i have under my sink. I must be strong!! I CAN wait!! :haha:


----------



## picklepot

Ah Just1 you're a sweetie! 
How can they POSSIBLY be AF signs...? We're PUPO right? You've already proven that :) xxx

Ooooo I'm glad you have the lotion cm too. I don't have loads - but I don't think I did with my first pregnancy - it doesn't ring a bell. I'm going to
Go back to the beginning and compare my symptoms back then.... I remember IB and vivid pregnancy dreams which I definitely haven't had the dread this time and not certain about ib!! Xx

I don't have ANY sticks left..... That means I HAVE to wait but that one under your sink must be calling your name lol xxx

I'm so excited for you xxxx


----------



## picklepot

Ok - so these WERE my symptoms first time round:


3dpo - MASSIVE row with step-dad - like HUGE Shouting, screaming, swearing, telling him EXACTLY what I thought of him (nasty man)....... just completely flipped which is totally unlike me!!!! I've kept quiet for 16 years....why now??
4dpo - slight yeast infection
5dpo - full blown yeast infection
6dpo - yeast infection miraculously disappeared with NO meds..... brown spotting on underwear
7dpo - Heavy cramping at zumba - had to leave class for 5 minutes and go to loo....felt like AF had arrived and had me doubled over. (I have had this before though....) Limbs felt heavy too.
Horrendous lower back ache...again - could just be my usual back ache flaring up.
8dpo - nothing much - light cramping but VERY thirsty
9dpo - Freezing cold flashes - light cramps VERY thirsty, STARVING.
10dpo - cold and hot flashes - slight 'sicky' feeling when in bed - VIVID dream about two friends ( sisters) being EXTREMELY pregnant - very odd -Heavier cramps, thirsty, STARVING.
11dpo - Cold and hot flashes - lots of energy (until early evening) - STARVING ALL DAY!! Moody, dream about Rats....I never normally dream.....and I've remembered 3 this week!!!! ?? 
12dpo - VERY cold flashes, thirsty, crampy, light nausea in evening, MEGA moody.....

The very obvious ones that I haven't got this time are - signs of a yeast infection, dreaming of pregnancy and being uber moody.
The rest I kind of have now although the cramping has been far more heavy this time xxx


----------



## Just1more2

I remember reading most of those when I read through this whole thread in the beginning! Those were some crazy obv symptoms!

Remember, though, every pregnancy is different! Different symptoms, different beanie growing:baby: it does seem like the physical ones are the same this time around though. The cold chills you were talking about the other day, the cramping, the poss IB...:shrug: could be a good sign!! FXXXXXX So much for you. I want you for a pregnancy buddy!! PUPO!!:thumbup: (Assuming this is a sticky gummy bear! :baby:FX!)

AFM-- still committed to not testing again until Wed (16DPO) FMU. It is hard, but I want to see that word on that little screen!! I am really hoping my HCG is high enough by then for the CBD to pick up. I have heard they are not as sensitive?:shrug: We will see!! I figure; if I had a level of 9ish (FRER's and IC's are sensitive) on Sat, it should be 18 today and 36 on Wednesday at the least? That should pick up. 
Sore sore BBs started yesterday (this is an AF sign for me and I don't remember getting them with my chemical) Hopefully they are a good sign this time!! 
Also - my son stepped in dog doo yesterday and then got into the car with me. I could smell it so strongly, I almost vomited. It was nasty. He and hubby said they couldn't smell it at all. Weird. 
This morning my coffee tastes off... that makes me sad!! LOL

How's it going today girls?!?:hugs:


----------



## picklepot

Thank you Just1more2! You're so right and I need to be much more pupo than I currently am! Lol X 
I'm still not sure if that was ib or not as it was so small and I think that's probably what sold it for me last time hence why I'm less convinced lol X
But - yes - there are some real similarities this time too xx
I've felt 'icky' for a couple of days now and my bbs hurt a little (nips actually:blush: ) 
I'm pretty sure before AF bbs hurt on the sides but can't remember X
Cervix still high and quite hard I think(tip of nose hard)! But this has definitely come down as I couldn't even reach it all week!!

I have no idea how you are holding out! You're a FAR better PUPO member than me! I'd be testing every 5 mins lol..... Prob pee on anything that moves!!! I'll be checking in on you Weds morn!!

That's a right bummer about the coffee!!! Gutted! Lol X
Have you told your dh? Xxxxx


----------



## Just1more2

Strange boobie feels was also one of my first inklings!:haha: and YAY for feeling cervix!! That is good! :happydance:

You will be the first to know!:winkwink: I have not told OH yet. He would just tell me to chill until my period is late cuz I was so gutted last month with my chemical. He would be worried of me getting my hopes up and have something go wrong. I will tell him on Wednesday when I get that "Pregnant" on the CBD. :happydance:

I have to hold out. Only 2 more tests in the house and I need to save one to see progression once AF is late. More for my own peace of mind than anything else:wacko: 

So, I am used to checking my CP every morning and this morning that baby was way low and so squishy soft that I almost couldn't tell it was my cervix! it seems a tiny bit open, but I am not worrying too much about that. the squishiness is something so new :happydance::happydance:. it is only just barely soft when I ovulate! I am going to stop touching it now though cuz I wouldn't want to cause an infection or anything....


----------



## Just1more2

Ugh... I'm bleding. :cry:


----------



## picklepot

Just1more2 said:


> Ugh... I'm bleding. :cry:


Are you heavy or light? X it could
Just be the bleed that comes sometimes before AF is due but never becomes a full period X 
It happened to me when I got my BFP.... I had the bfn, started bleeding that night, woke in the morning and it had stopped so then got my BFP the next day X
Fc it's just that poppet xxx


----------



## Just1more2

Thank you for the hope Pickle, but I don't know. This is exactly what happened with my chemical last month. :nope: 
It is pretty heavy, but only when I use the toilet. It is not coming out onto the pad I am wearing. I am having AF cramping too off and on. 
It did the same thing last month. I told myself I wouldn't get my hopes up... but I mean; back-to-back? What are the odds, right? Ugh... Pretty gutted right now.:cry:

AF isn't even due yet! Not till Wednesday at the earliest!


----------



## picklepot

Oh honey :( Don't lose hope yet X see what tomorrow brings but I am
So sorry for the worry this is bringing you :( I really don't know what to say to help xx just sending you lots of hugs and hoping it's just a short early bleed and that tomorrow will bring you better news xxx
Big hugs sweetie xx


----------



## picklepot

How are you this morning lovely x


----------



## Just1more2

Oh, Pickle! You are the sweetest:hugs:. What you said was perfect. Thank you for the encouragement. 

I am ok this morning. Bleeding a little heavier today, so I'm sure it's over. I am just going to focus on being as healthy as I can for this new cycle. I am going try all natural this time - no soy, just OPK's and Grapefruit juice. That has been working great so far for EWCM at O time. I read that soy (which mimics clomid) is not as beneficial for women who have thin lining. I think that may be part of my problem. 

I am going to cut out drinking for the most part (except on Holidays with family) and make sure I am eating well and taking vitamins. 

Apparently back-to-back chemicals is not common, and can be a sign of larger problems. I hope that isn't the case for me. We will start trying again right away. Now I have to order more OPK's!! and you know what that means? 10 more ICs for early testing next time!:blush::dohh:

I told SO and he was very sweet about it. He just doesn't understand why I would test early and put myself through this. I told him I at least want to know that I was pregnant, even if it didn't last. I would want to know that conception wasn't the problem, but keeping the pregnancy. I want to be aware of what is happening in my body. He let the subject drop. He can be very stubborn... Ugh men! :haha:

How are you feeling lovely? I still have high hopes for you :thumbup:, but if it doesn't happen, we will at least have each other from the start this time!! :hugs:


----------



## picklepot

I'm so sorry X let's hope it was just a fluke and like you say, you can now focus on making your body the most well oiled machine possible xxxxx
Maybe start taking the folic acid or some preg vits now to give your system a kick start? Xxx

You're so lovely X thank you for your support even with your possible chemical happening xxxxxxxx

My update is that I'm cd30, cervix feels out of reach again, I've been getting acid reflux and just a feeling of acidity in my throat area(?)
I also dreamt last night that I was in a zoo type place and we were having to do artificial insemination on a whale!!! I kept spilling the swimmers!! No idea what that was all about!
I'm STARVING, I'm really tired and I'm desperate to
Test but don't want to see a BfN xxxxx so that's my update xxx


----------



## picklepot

Ps - men just don't really 'get it' and by that I mean, they don't feel the physical side of this that we do so it's really hard for them to understand X he probably walked away from the topic because he simply didn't know what to say X steal lots of hugs from him and try to remember that men are from Venus and women are from Mars.... This often leaves us on different sides of a subject but it doesn't mean we love each other any less xxx


----------



## Just1more2

I am taking prenatals, so I should be good on that front:thumbup: I just really hope it is just an unlucky thing. Gonna keep going and just hope I get a sticky one:shrug:

Dream!! Dream!! (and oh boy what a dream... eesh! :haha:) you had that with your son right? That is great and all those other things sound great too!! I will be so happy for you if you get it this cycle!

OH is really great. I shouldn't complain, they just think so differently than we do. The nice thing is he just kind of goes with what I think is best in this whole thing. He is there with hugs whenever I need them and always is willing to try whatever crazy things I find on the internet (LOL google!) I love him! :cloud9:

I guess one of my real... grumps... is that, at this point, there will be a 6 year age gap between my kids (at least!) and that worries me. DS is so excited to have a sib and I want to give him that while it is still exciting to him. I don't want him to see his little brother/sister as a "little kid tagging behind" He is a great kid, I mean really, and I know I shouldn't worry about it but I do. I want them to like eachother and have eachother's backs...


----------



## CarlyP

That's one of my worries as well, DD is 5 next month so will be getting on for 6 or more 'if' it finally happens. DS is 9 next month so I worry that if it's a boy he will be sharing with his baby brother which may get boring fast! Whereas DD has already asked if we have a baby girl then she can sleep with her lol!


----------



## picklepot

You're doing it all right and it sounds like you have a great support there xxxxxx it's all going to happen for you beautifully, I know xx


Girls, try not to be concerned about the age gap xx they will love each other regardless, I'm sure xxxxx

I know - wasn't that an odd thing to dream about..?!! 
With my ds it was about pregnancy though..... 
I'm def feeling grotty but my georgeous little pumpkin has a nasty cold and cough so I think it's heading my way so can't pin my symptoms on a BFP just yet lol X

I've ordered some internet tests so will try them out when they arrive xxxxx


----------



## amantila

Just1more2 said:


> I guess one of my real... grumps... is that, at this point, there will be a 6 year age gap between my kids (at least!) and that worries me. DS is so excited to have a sib and I want to give him that while it is still exciting to him. I don't want him to see his little brother/sister as a "little kid tagging behind" He is a great kid, I mean really, and I know I shouldn't worry about it but I do. I want them to like eachother and have eachother's backs...

Just wanted to say that my little sister and I are 6.5 years apart (I apparently used to BEG my parents for a sibling). I love her to death and we have always been very close! I wouldn't worry about an age gap...your kids will love each other (and hate each other on some days...but hey, that's family).


----------



## 55comet555

hi ladies, can I join in on this? 
I'm 5dpo, supposed to start AF on Thursday, which I hope I don't cause that will give me a 7 day LP, normally my face breaks out a week or so before AF and it hasn't yet, and my (.)(.) normally get sore a week or so before AF as well. they haven't been hurting like normal, but yesterday my nips were tender, and today my (.)(.) have been getting kind of stabbing pains randomly. so hope its a good sign. 
As I type this I am having some cramps, which the only time I have had cramps is when I went threw my chemical. Never have them during AF. so I'm lucky about that. haha. 
Fx for everyone!


----------



## picklepot

Of course 55comet555 X symptoms all sound really promising xxx keeping my fingers crossed for you xxx keep us posted on your symptoms :) xx

I took a test today ..... BIG FAT NEGATIVE indeedy! Pretty gutted but not surprised :( x


----------



## 55comet555

picklepot said:


> Of course 55comet555 X symptoms all sound really promising xxx keeping my fingers crossed for you xxx keep us posted on your symptoms :) xx
> 
> I took a test today ..... BIG FAT NEGATIVE indeedy! Pretty gutted but not surprised :( x

I will! Still no spotting but have sensitive nips still. And having quite a bit of creamy dc and been having hot flashes today. 

Your not out till af shows! Your late arnt you now? I can't remember and too lazy/tired to scroll and find out. Haha. :hugs:


----------



## CarlyP

Don't lose hope yet pickle :dust:

Looking for a bit of advice, I know I don't ovulate every month due to my blood test last cycle, if I don't ovulate does that mean I won't have any TWW symptoms?

I'm CD21 and feeling nothing. Whereas other months I have had all the tell tale signs, sore boobs, break out, cramping etc but I'm wondering if the cycles I don't feel anything means that I haven't ovulated.


----------



## CarlyP

Welcome 55comet :flower:


----------



## picklepot

Thank you ladies X I'm not officially 'late' until Monday ..... I'm symptomless now!! Xx


----------



## CarlyP

I don't have any symptoms either :shrug: 11DPO


----------



## picklepot

Oh man! Such a confusing cycle!!! 
Sometimes they say no symptoms are the biggest symptom!!!! Aarrrggghhhhh!!!


----------



## CarlyP

Ooo really??

I thought maybe I haven't ovulated hence to progesterone making me manic :haha:

I like your theory better :)


----------



## picklepot

Yes apparently so X I've read lots that when ladies got their BFP, they had less symptoms than when getting bfn's lol cxx


----------



## picklepot

I'm Cd35 tomorrow. AF is due....cp is out of reach still and (sorry tmi warning)....
.... Only see cm when testing cp! White lotion like. 
Bbs a little sore but not too bad (mainly above nipples) and I have a stinking cold now (caught from my ds) X
I'll keep you posted...... I hope she stays away!!! Xx


----------



## picklepot

D-day girls! 
I dreamt one of my neighbours (we don't speak) was pregnant last night..... I hope
That's a good sign!! Don't currently feel like period is coming?? She could be later than today as my cycles can be a little erratic but the last three or four have been 33 days so in a sense, I could already be two days late!!
I'll
Keep you posted. Xx

Have a lovely day and baby dust to you all. X


----------



## CarlyP

Well I started spotting yesterday so just waiting for full flow now. At least I have my appointment next month so we may have more answers then.


----------



## picklepot

Do you normally spot before AF? Xx

When I got my first bfp, I thought my period had started but by morning it had stopped and I got the bfp x


----------



## CountryMomma

So I am totally in the "pregnant until proven otherwise" category. I am now 4 days late for AF and still no BFP! I have been testing a few times a day on several different types of tests.. Even FRER! No sign of AF at all and I have never been late except when pregnant. I have a dr appointment on Thursday to hopefully get blood drawn as I will be a week late. DH has pretty much given up and thinks I am not pregnant and just having a weird cycle. I am still not sure.. My boobs are killing me, I have been nauseated and tired and I have been peeing a lot. I am just so frustrated!


----------



## Just1more2

Hi girls! Sorry to have been so absent recently. Very busy with Thanksgiving here in the states and have not had much to report. 

AF has moved on out as of Friday last. I am on CD 8 now. Still having lots of creamy CM which is weird. 

Pickle, when do you plan to test again? You said that AF is late? Still have all my fingers crossed for you! 

Welcome to all the new ladies! It will be a pleasure to wait with you. PUPO!!:happydance:

AFM - This cycle I am doing soy again (3rd cycle of this) and started taking one baby aspirin a day to improve blood flow and implantation. I do not want another chemical this month! I still have an estimated 1 1/2 weeks left until O. I am trying to keep it really low key this cycle.

:dust: to all of you!! I hope this is a lucky cycle and we all get BFP's for Christmas!!


----------



## picklepot

Hey Just1more2! Xx
Happy thanksgiving!!
I have everything crossed for you this cycle! X

Yes - I'm now between 3/4 days late but feel like witchy is on her way :( although cp still out of reach and I have increased cm ... Still white/milky??
Neck ache today too xxxx

Far too scared to test again lol xxx


----------



## CarlyP

picklepot said:


> Do you normally spot before AF? Xx
> 
> When I got my first bfp, I thought my period had started but by morning it had stopped and I got the bfp x

Yes always about 5 days before.


----------



## picklepot

I hope it's more likely implantation for you xx


----------



## CarlyP

Still no full AF, temps gone from 36.52 to 36.32 so probably start tomorrow.


----------



## picklepot

I have my fc for you though lovely xxxx

I'm on CD38 - still no AF... My longest cycle this year was Feb at 38 days.... Cervix still out of reach, Cm milky!! X


----------



## CarlyP

When are you testing?? Sounds promising!!


----------



## picklepot

Well, I started another thread asking who wants to wait with me and agreed to Saturday :) X

I did however crumble last night and tested with my internet cheapie...... It didn't register so I tried again this morning..... Didn't register again!! How's that for bad luck! Both invalid! So I guess I need to wait until Saturday lol xx


----------



## CarlyP

Haha it's a sign to wait :)


----------



## picklepot

Lol - I know haha! Never happened to me before! It's definitely better than seeing that bloomin :bfn:
I'll take it as a sign that my :BFP: won't show until Saturday, eh?! We are team PuPO after all ;) cx


----------



## CarlyP

We certainly are! For as long as it takes :coffee:


----------



## picklepot

I think AF has arrived! :( onto another cycle xxx


----------



## CountryMomma

AF arrived this morning for me as well :( 6 days late, never been late in my life..


----------



## CarlyP

Sorry to you both :dust:


----------



## picklepot

Thank you ladies xx
So sorry country momma x


----------



## Just1more2

Sorry about AF ladies.:hugs:

Pickle, I was so sure this was your cycle.:cry:At least we have each other to wait and obsess with this time, but I am sad that you didn't get your BFP.:hugs:

Are you going to do anything different this go around? Will you use a CBFM?


----------



## picklepot

Just1more2 said:


> Sorry about AF ladies.:hugs:
> 
> Pickle, I was so sure this was your cycle.:cry:At least we have each other to wait and obsess with this time, but I am sad that you didn't get your BFP.:hugs:
> 
> Are you going to do anything different this go around? Will you use a CBFM?

I'm pretty gutted but nothing the next cycle can't fix :) X
Yes, I'll be buying my sticks and using them this month for sure :) X let's do this together xxx


----------



## Just1more2

What a great attitude Pickle! On to the next one!!:hugs:

Yes, lets! I have a few OPKs but I have decided not to buy more this time. I don't want to have the IC's around as temptation this time. I am trying to take a really relaxed approach this time. Stressing out about it does no good. 

I am hoping to O sometime next week maybe. I am CD 9 or 10 today and I don't usually O until around CD 17-20. I should have enough OPKs left to get me by. I just really hope this cycle doesn't follow the same trend as last - that was a 40 day cycle!! Sooooo long!

Maybe we will get our :bfp: as an early new year's present!! What a way to kick off the new year!!!:happydance:

I am excited to do this with you!:hugs::baby::dust:


----------



## Just1more2

Maybe we should start a new thread for this new PUPO group? What do you think? :shrug:


----------



## CarlyP

CD1 again...


----------



## picklepot

Yes X let's do it xxxx 

Oh Carly :( I'm back in the ttc group on CD 5 now :) getting ready for that TWW again!! Xxx


----------



## CarlyP

I'm CD4 we can be cycle buddies :)


----------



## Just1more2

Sorry Carly! This is going to be a lucky cycle for all of us though, I can FEEL it!!:hugs:

Well ladies I may be gearing up to O!!!:happydance: and right on time too!! I have EWCM this morning an I only get that right before OV time! Will take an OPK tonight and let you know. 

I am nervous because we didn't BD over the weekend like I wanted. Just too busy. It has been 3 days (not including today) But we WILL be BD tonight and tomorrow and maybe the next day just to cover bases. Wish me luck!!


----------



## CarlyP

Good luck!

I hope it's our cycle too, keeping everything crossed :dust:


----------



## picklepot

This is so exciting!!! Eeeek X here we are again!! I'm now CD 13 and no peak on my fertility monitor X I think it will be about CD 17/20? 
Haven't bd at all this weekend as been so busy! Work Xmas party Thurs night and stayed away. Fri we both fell asleep at 9:30!! Sat we were organising my LB christening and zonked at 10pm and yesterday was the christening so busy cleaning up after and just exhausted!!
Hubby is working tonight and tomorrow night so no chance of any BD until at least WEDS!! Let's hope we don't miss out :( I'm a bit worried though as Hubs is working nights all weekend so last chance we will get is Thurs and then not again until Monday!! I hate his shift work.... Does my eggs no favours!! lol xxx


----------



## Just1more2

PICKLE! I have missed you!!:hugs:

This time of the year is so busy and hectic for everyone I think. It is hard to keep up on here sometimes. 

AFM I am 2DPO!!!:happydance: and I am definitely feeling PUPO!! I have such a good feeling about this cycle. we BD on the perfect days, had some great EWCM for about a week before O. I just feel like this one is it!:thumbup:

Keep me posted!! Glad to have you back:flower:


----------



## CarlyP

CD12 today and I have my crosshairs for CD9 as ovulation???? Isn't that far too early?


----------



## CarlyP

This month is hectic, just do the best you can with what time you have x


----------



## picklepot

Eeeeeeeeee xxxx oh my! This is VERY cool!!! I'm so excited for you xxx


----------



## picklepot

Hi girls! I hope you all had a lovely Christmas!!

Well.... I'm back and know exactly when I OV'd this time as got my peaks on my cbfm (yay)!!

I'm now 7dpo and feel less pregnant than all the other months I had every symptom going!! I hope that's a symptom!! Lol!
Anyway..... Dates for you..... I got my first peak on 21st and we dtd in the early hours of the 18th and again on my 2nd peak day (22nd) so I'm hoping we didn't miss the eggy!! (Hubby works nights so can't do every other night) X
When we conceived with our ds we dtd every other day on my high readings and only on 2nd peak day (I remember being gutted because he was 'too tired' on first peak lol but couldn't let it show!) He worked days then though so was a lot easier :( 

Anyway..... I thought I would keep you all posted and check in on you... How are you all doing? X


----------



## Just1more2

Oh Pickle!! Happy Christmas to you!! I have missed you! I so hope you caught the eggy. FX for you. 

You will notice in my ticker that I have gotten my BFP. I got it on Christmas eve on 12DPO. It was a beautiful line on FR rapid result. Not even a squinter! I am now one day late for AF and really hoping this one sticks. I feel really good about it, it feels strong. But that doesn't keep me from shaking with nerves every time I use the restroom, hoping I do not start bleeding. I don't know what I will do if I loose this one too. 

My little man will get a baby sibling for his birthday if all goes well with this pregnancy. I don't really know how I feel about that, but it will make for a neat announcement!!:haha:

I took another FR rapid result this morning to check for progression (4 days after my first bfp) and the test line is a weensy bit darker than the control. I hope that is dark enough!!

Oh I am so looking forward to seeing your BFP announcement in like 4 days!! Bug hugs and babydust all over you!:hugs:


----------



## picklepot

Just1more2 said:


> Oh Pickle!! Happy Christmas to you!! I have missed you! I so hope you caught the eggy. FX for you.
> 
> You will notice in my ticker that I have gotten my BFP. I got it on Christmas eve on 12DPO. It was a beautiful line on FR rapid result. Not even a squinter! I am now one day late for AF and really hoping this one sticks. I feel really good about it, it feels strong. But that doesn't keep me from shaking with nerves every time I use the restroom, hoping I do not start bleeding. I don't know what I will do if I loose this one too.
> 
> My little man will get a baby sibling for his birthday if all goes well with this pregnancy. I don't really know how I feel about that, but it will make for a neat announcement!!:haha:
> 
> I took another FR rapid result this morning to check for progression (4 days after my first bfp) and the test line is a weensy bit darker than the control. I hope that is dark enough!!
> 
> Oh I am so looking forward to seeing your BFP announcement in like 4 days!! Bug hugs and babydust all over you!:hugs:

OH MY WOOORRRRDDDDD!!!! Just1More2..... CONGRATULATIONS! Ah babe I'm SO delighted for you xxx xxxx well done lovely xxxx

And thank you so much for your lovely words X I've never felt less 
Less pregnant in all my life!! No cramping, no nothing :( but fingers crossed X

Eeeeekkkkk I'm so pleased for you xxxx


----------



## Just1more2

Many women say that the cycles with the least symptoms were their BFP cycles!!! I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you love!! 
When you get those two gorgeous lines, I have started a September Snugglers 2016 thread that I would love to keep up with you in! :flower:

Thank you for your kind words and I will keep up with you on this thread until your bfp makes its appearance!!:hugs:


----------



## picklepot

Let's hope so xxxx

Oh thank you so much xxx I hope I can come and join you before Jan is out!! Oh my!! So much crossed I can't see straight!!!! Lol xx

Can't believe you have that little bean in there :) weeeeeeeee xx


----------



## picklepot

Well.... Tomorrow makes me 9dpo and I have never felt less symptoms!!

All I have are tender to the touch bbs, a scratchy throat and sore lips... (The ones on my face..... Just to be clear ... :blush: )

Nothing else AT ALL!! This had SO better be a good sign.... The suspense is horrendous!!!!


----------



## Just1more2

At 9dpo I was convinced I was out because all I had was sore bbs too!! I am really hoping the lack of symptoms is a good sign!! FXXX

When will you start testing? When is AF due?

I am so hopeful for you!!


----------



## picklepot

Omg Just1more2 I'm so glad you're back :) been feeling proper lonely over here!! Lol 

Wow - really?? Mine only seem sore when pressed though and not all the time but I know I didn't get painful bbs with my ds X

Really sorry for tmi...... But I was checking cp (although not sure why I bother as it never seems to move from completely out of reach!!) and I had some yellow cm? Is that good or just wishful thinking?? 
Oh my..... This is driving my little brain bonkers!!!!

How are you anyway poppet? How is that little bean snuggling in?? I hope you're feeling ok and looking after yourself :) x


----------



## Just1more2

and I am so glad to have you to obsess with!! :hugs:

I have heard that yellow cm is a good thing! I always have increased opaque, white, creamy cm in the TWW if I am preggers. This time it dropped off for a bit right after implantation, then picked up again just before my BFP.

I am doing well, thank you for asking!! This bean feels really good, but I am still cautious to get too excited as I am nervous of another miscarriage.:dohh: I still check the tp every time I go to the toilet (a lot more often as of late!!:happydance:) but all good so far. Just a TON of cm (now called Luckhorrea, I suppose!). 
My cervix is so far up I cant even reach it today, though it has been bouncing up and down for a couple of days. I hope it is gone up for good though!! That would be a really good sign of nice progression in the pg!!:thumbup:
I am planning on using an IC every other day until I am out (right before the 6w mark based on O Date) I did one yesterday morning and test line was almost as dark as control:happydance:. I am hoping for as dark or darker tomorrow when I do the next one... am I crazy?!?

I just so want this to be the one!!!:cloud9:


----------



## picklepot

Ah that's amazing xxx fc you have a beautiful little snuggler in there getting cosy and bedded in tightly xxxx just take things easy :) xxxxx yay for you lovely xxxxxx nothing better than seeing those two lines X

Ah really? Well I won't lose hope just yet then :) X I'm
Just feeling a bit flat today X by 6dpo last time I had IB but nothing at the moment.
Fc it's just taking its time for me :) xxx


----------



## picklepot

Hello ladies.... I'm still lurking..... Nothing to report really. 11dpo. Slightly sore bbs, White lotion cm but nothing much else!!

Hope you're all doing ok xxx


----------



## Just1more2

Pickle, you are a stronger lady than I!! I would have been testing for days now... have you taken any??

Lotion Cm is always a first sign for me, I am so sure you have a bean!! I have been thinking a lot about you an wondering if you have tested yet. Lets see those 2 lines lady!:hugs:


----------



## picklepot

Hey lovely xx

Well, I bought a proper test today so check back tomorrow for a preggo test update ;) xxxxx
I have had a little more cm, kinda white lotion still but sometimes a bit milky?? I'm a little crampy and my bbs still hurt.... The more I think about it that's def the least normal thing for me. Bbs don't normally hurt until about 2 days before AF but they have been tender to the touch for almost 2 weeks now X I hope that's a good sign xxxx

Hope you're doing ok, lady xxxx thank you for thinking of me xx


----------



## picklepot

Ps - LOVE your ticker xxxxx


----------



## picklepot

Ooooo I didn't tell you on this thread.... I had some advanced cbfm pregnancy test sticks but they don't work on my monitor as its the old one. I was only going to throw them away so I decided to use a couple:... Both have two lines on them (after a while though) but I don't know what that means as they are meant for the monitor lol X this is TORTURE haha xx


----------



## picklepot

Couldn't wait.... Did a test.... :bfn: but hadn't held my wee that long so will be trying again tomorrow with fmu.... Keep your fingers crossed for me poppet!! Xxx


Update at 10:30pm....
Oohhhh:( I think AF has arrived :( X 
Brown spotting has started!! What a waste of pennies on those blooming tests!! Xx

Well - onto yet another cycle for me xxxx 
Good luck lovely ladies xxx


----------



## Just1more2

Oh Pickle!! I really hope it isnt AF just some late implantation bleeding. Do you usually get brown spotting before AF? I remember you thinking you had started AF before your proper BFP with your LO right??:hugs:

How are things this morning? Still thinking of you lovely!:kiss:


----------



## picklepot

Well...... Strangely, it hasn't yet progressed to AF! It's literally been the tiniest bit of (really sorry for the tmi) brown/pinkish dc and nothing more as yet.... If it hasn't got going by morning I am DEF taking another test!! X
Yes - that's exactly what happened when I found out I was expecting my lo xxxx oh my...... Please keep those fingers crossed poppet xxxxx


----------



## picklepot

Omg! I hate my body!! AF is here!! :( xx

Next cycle we go xxx


----------



## Just1more2

Oh love... :hugs: I am so sorry! I really thought this was it for you! 
I am throwing sooooooooo much :babydust: all over you. This WILL be your cycle PUPO!!


----------



## picklepot

Thank you poppet xxxxx just so typical but gotta keep that chin up xxxx

Mmmmmwahhh!!!!! Keep me posted on that beautiful bump of yours X I'll be back soon! Ha! Xx


----------

